#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  тупики мировоззрения

## Сергей Хос

Любопытное рассуждение одного питерского буддолога (взято из его ФБ):
===========
Статически всеведущее сознание, например Бог, каким его считают некоторые из теистов, или динамически всеведущее. каковым считается сознание Будды, не нуждается в мировоззрении как таковом. Так что нужда иметь мировоззрение - только у некоторых из существ, чьи знания и способность действовать принципиально ограничены. Поэтому у любого мировоззрения должны быть слабые места. И не только у любого конкретного, но и у мировоззрения любого типа. А основных типов мировоззрения, как я писал недавно, имеется три.
Вот слабое место, тупик, натуралистического мировоззрения: оно принципиально не может встроить в свою картину МЕНЯ как сознание и ТЕБЯ как сознание (см "Феноменологию восприятия" Мерло-Понти).
Вот тупик теистического мировоззрения: содержание Божьей воли. ТЕБЯ оно встраивает, в отличие от предыдущего.
Вот тупик кармического мировоззрения: неизбежность апелляции к уже миновавшей вечности, т е. утверждение о безначальности сансары.
Понимать это очень важно, ибо наивно, самопротиворечиво было бы надеяться найти мировоззрения без изъянов. Остается выбирать, какой из тупиков тебя больше устраивает.
==========

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2016), Фил (18.01.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

В этом рассуждении главный изъян: наличие Бога и Будды- с приписыванием им необходимым  "всеведением". Всеведение, приписанное биг-менам, это отражение свойства мозга планировать-понимать- искать лучшую долю.. и обезьянье повторение описания социума: наличие всегда- более главного, более умного- сильного.. бабуина. То-есть игры мозга.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2016), Паня (18.01.2016), Фил (18.01.2016), Шавырин (18.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Остается выбирать, какой из тупиков тебя больше устраивает.


 Почему никто, из вроде бы умных людей, "буддологов", не предлагает еще один вариант - не выбирать из тупиков?
Ну почему?!

Это уже было 1000 лет назад,  Омар Хайям, "уж лучше голодай, чем что попало ешь".
Почему образованные люди пытаются всех накормить дерьмом?

----------

Анна А (20.03.2016), Нико (18.01.2016), Паня (18.01.2016), Шавырин (18.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

Разница между буддистами и буддологами порой поражает, хех))).

----------

Фил (18.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Разница между буддистами и буддологами порой поражает, хех))).


Это как раз разница между "знанием" и "информацией".
У буддологов то информации, что в библиотеке, а толку - ноль.
Таким хорошо в телевикторины играть, как Онотоле.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2016), Нико (18.01.2016), Шавырин (18.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В этом рассуждении главный изъян: наличие Бога и Будды- с приписыванием им необходимым  "всеведением". Всеведение, приписанное биг-менам, это отражение свойства мозга планировать-понимать- искать лучшую долю.. и обезьянье повторение описания социума: наличие всегда- более главного, более умного- сильного.. бабуина. То-есть игры мозга.


Может когда говориться о "всеведении" Будды - иметься ввиду, что _Будда видит всё таким как оно есть_ .

Тогда, как "всеведение" Бога подразумевает, что он знает всё, даже как построить атомную подлодку  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (18.01.2016), Доня (24.01.2016), Дубинин (18.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Тогда, как "всеведение" Бога подразумевает, что он знает всё, даже как построить атомную подлодку


Более того, Бог и построил атомную подлодку (как и всё остальное). )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2016), Дубинин (18.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Вот тупик кармического мировоззрения: неизбежность апелляции к уже миновавшей вечности, т е. утверждение о безначальности сансары.


Я почему-то не вижу в этом тупика. Безначальность сансары - далеко не главный тезис буддизма. )))

----------

Алексей А (18.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

По-моему, один питерский буддолог путает мировоззрение с картиной мира, и типология у него какая-то странная...  :Cool:

----------


## Фил

> Я почему-то не вижу в этом тупика. Безначальность сансары - далеко не главный тезис буддизма. )))


 Кармическое мировоззрение - это оправдание явленного мира взаимозависимым возникновением.
 Т.е. это взгляд на текущий момент "сейчас", почему он такой - потому что он обусловлен предыдущим моментом "сейчас", которое было "тогда" (в прошлом), а также следующим моментом (в будущем).

Тут нет никакой апелляции к безначальности, такой вывод можно сделать, но он не имеет никакого практического применения, так же как значение 1/0 или 0/0. Синтаксически, такие конструкции существуют, но их результат неопределен.

Товарищ буддолого забывает, что буддизм - это практика. 
Один полученный в опыте миг "сейчас" сделает ненужными все его логические построения, как в принципе и любые слова.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2016), Нико (18.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> По-моему, один питерский буддолог путает мировоззрение с картиной мира,


А в чем разница?

----------


## Aion

> А в чем разница?


Картина мира абстрактнее.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Любопытное рассуждение одного питерского буддолога (взято из его ФБ):
> ===========
> найти мировоззрения без изъянов
> ==========


У интеллектуалов есть один изъян -- они хорошо себя чувствуют только когда могут объяснить происходящее. А если происходящее нельзя объяснить, то оно имеет другой уровень логики. Но это не должно расстраивать буддиста. Посмотрите к примеру мою статью про логику мета-систем.

----------


## Нико

> У интеллектуалов есть один изъян -- они хорошо себя чувствуют только когда могут объяснить происходящее. А если происходящее нельзя объяснить, то оно имеет другой уровень логики. Но это не должно расстраивать буддиста. Посмотрите к примеру мою статью про логику мета-систем.


Я не буду смотреть Вашу статью про логику мета-систем, по одной причине: не люблю нью-эйдж. А так ничего личного. )

----------


## Нико

> А в чем разница?


Да Фил, уже давно можно было бы понять, что, какое бы ни было мировоззрение или картина мира, мы всё равно сдохнем. )))))

----------

Жека (30.01.2016), Фил (18.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> У интеллектуалов есть один изъян -- они хорошо себя чувствуют только когда могут объяснить происходящее. А если происходящее нельзя объяснить, то оно имеет другой уровень логики. Но это не должно расстраивать буддиста. Посмотрите к примеру мою статью про логику мета-систем.


А где статья? Я посмотрю.

----------

Шавырин (18.01.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Почему никто, из вроде бы умных людей, "буддологов", не предлагает еще один вариант - не выбирать из тупиков?
> Ну почему?!
> 
> Это уже было 1000 лет назад,  Омар Хайям, "уж лучше голодай, чем что попало ешь".
> Почему образованные люди пытаются всех накормить дерьмом?


Видимо некоторые считают,что глупые люди едят его неправильно. Нужно быть очень умным,чтобы есть его и представлять его конфеткой.

----------

Фил (18.01.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А где статья? Я посмотрю.


Да я постил в раздел "наука". Возражатели не отреагировали 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23955

----------

Шавырин (18.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> ...какое бы ни было мировоззрение или картина мира, мы всё равно сдохнем. )))))


А картина останется...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Нико (18.01.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Я не буду смотреть Вашу статью про логику мета-систем, по одной причине: не люблю нью-эйдж. А так ничего личного. )


я не оцениваю людей по несовершенным поступкам  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> я не оцениваю людей по несовершенным поступкам


И это прекрасное, редкое качество!!!

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> И это прекрасное, редкое качество!!!


спасибо!

----------


## Won Soeng

Для всякого тупика есть способ его обнаружить и способ его покинуть. Кто-то говорит о трех тупиках, кто-то о 84000. 
Второй великий обет махаяны гласит о бесчисленности (бесконечности) омрачений (заблуждений) и решимости их все преодолеть.

Теоретикам свойственно обобщать, сводить разнообразие к крупным категориям простой классификации.

Практически же каждое состояние связано с цеплянием ума за те или иные заблуждения. Поэтому практику свойственно исследовать омрачения и заблуждения не заботясь о какой бы то ни было их классификации. Для удобства начинающего можно использовать какую-то систему ориентирования, например, основанную на трех ядах, двенадцати аятанах, тридцати шести чувствах, ста восьми заблуждениях и т.п. Только система должна быть практической, направляющей внимание к тенденциям ума и питающих тенденции факторах.

Поэтому лучше малословный учитель, чем красноречивый ученый.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2016), Монферран (19.01.2016), О Де Су (21.03.2016), Фил (18.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Aion (18.01.2016), Won Soeng (18.01.2016), Альбина (19.01.2016), Дубинин (18.01.2016), Нико (18.01.2016), О Де Су (21.03.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Won Soeng

> 


Какая вкусная игра слов  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (22.02.2018)

----------


## Фридегар

> тупик кармического мировоззрения: неизбежность апелляции к уже миновавшей вечности, т е. утверждение о безначальности сансары.


 Периоды сансары и нирваны чередуются. Это те же "дни" и "ночи Брамы". Начало новой сансары происходит с окончанием очередного периода нирваны. Когда существо вновь запутывается в сетях страдания, порожденного невежеством.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------

Нико (18.01.2016), Фил (18.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> какое бы ни было мировоззрение или картина мира, мы всё равно сдохнем. )))))


даже и не надейтесь. После всего того, к чему вы уже прикоснулись.

----------


## Нико

> Периоды сансары и нирваны чередуются. Это те же "дни" и "ночи Брамы". Начало новой сансары происходит с окончанием очередного периода нирваны. Когда существо вновь запутывается в сетях страдания, порожденного невежеством.


О том же мне лет 20 назад вещал один православный батюшка - бывший буддист))). Вы не из той же секты случаем?)

----------

Фил (18.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Периоды сансары и нирваны чередуются. Это те же "дни" и "ночи Брамы". Начало новой сансары происходит с окончанием очередного периода нирваны. Когда существо вновь запутывается в сетях страдания, порожденного невежеством.


Опять этот рёрихианский бред…

----------

Нико (18.01.2016), Фил (18.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> О том же мне лет 20 назад вещал один православный батюшка - бывший буддист))). Вы не из той же секты случаем?)


Нет, я сам по себе. Везде стараюсь брать полезное и нужное именно мне. Ну и отдавать, конечно. А то, что вы прикоснулись и завязались с "тонкими силами" - это вы и сами знать должны. Мало кто может уйти просто так, да и куда уходить, если все живут в тонком и плотном мирах? Но не все прикасаются к знанию и связанным с ним существами. Так что, вот так вот. ... хотя, это только моё мнение.

----------


## Фридегар

> Опять этот рёрихианский бред…


Я это слышал от кураевцев. И не один раз. Вытравливайте из себя сектанта. Между прочим, философская школа Индии Ньяя сознательно утверждает сомнение. Как то, что утверждает истину. Они называют факт и потом подвергают его сомнению. А то, что существуют дни и ночи Брамы - это Бхагавад Гита и не только она. То, что сансара и нирвана чередуются друг с другом - это тоже общеизвестный факт. Будда про это говорил, могу даже поискать где. Не прямо лично я видел, но косвенно ...

----------


## Фридегар

... вот, смотрите. Говорит Будда:




> Когда ум был так сконцентрирован, очищен, ярок, незапятнан, лишен нечистоты, гибок, покорен, устойчив и погружен в неколебимость, я направил его на Знание о воспоминании своих прошлых жизней. Я вспомнил множество своих прошлых жизней – одну, две... пять... десять... пятьдесят, сто, тысячу, сто тысяч, за многие эпохи сжатия мира, за многие эпохи расширения мира, за многие эпохи сжатия и расширения мира: «здесь я носил такое-то имя, принадлежал к такому-то сословию, таковой была моя внешность. Таковой была моя пища, таковой был мой опыт удовольствия и боли, таковым было окончание той моей жизни. Покинув это состояние, затем я появился тут. Тут тоже я носил такое-то имя, принадлежал к такому-то сословию, таковой была моя внешность. Таковой была моя пища, таковой был мой опыт удовольствия и боли, таковым было окончание той моей жизни. Покинув это состояние, затем я появился тут». Так я вспомнил множество своих жизней во всех их вариациях и деталях.
> 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sb.htm


обратите внимание на такие слова: "за многие эпохи сжатия мира, за многие эпохи расширения мира, за многие эпохи сжатия и расширения мира"

----------


## Фридегар

... но то ,что я слышал от рериховцев, это не слышал даже от кураевцев.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Периоды сансары и нирваны чередуются. Это те же "дни" и "ночи Брамы". Начало новой сансары происходит с окончанием очередного периода нирваны. Когда существо вновь запутывается в сетях страдания, порожденного невежеством.


Могут быть и в этой жизни спонтанные переживания нирваны. Но ведь дело не в этом. Кто-то всю жизнь мечтает попасть в диснейленд, а кто-то в него на работу ходит.

Практика заключается в том, чтобы увидеть как возникает вся эта сансара и как разрушить все влечения к ней, которые делают вращение в сансаре неизбежным.

----------

Монферран (19.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Могут быть и в этой жизни спонтанные переживания нирваны.


Не ожидала услышать это от Вас).

----------


## Фридегар

> Могут быть и в этой жизни спонтанные переживания нирваны.


Сочетания с существами Дэвалоки, да, бывает. Особенно у детей. В классе сидит такой и мечтает. "Витает в облаках". "Иванов! Проснись" и т.д. Или общение с ушедшими. Но нирвана, это всё-таки выше. Состояние же между воплощениями подобно состоянию замечтавшегося человека.




> Практика заключается в том, чтобы увидеть как возникает вся эта сансара и как разрушить все влечения к ней, которые делают вращение в сансаре неизбежным.


Кстати, состояния между воплощениями считается тоже частью сансары, насколько я знаю. Тогда как нирвана выше.

----------


## Фридегар

нирвана должна достигаться сознательно. Последовательно, через все дхьяны. Тогда как состояние в Сукхавати между воплощениями - это просто бессознательное прохождение этого периода кармы. Бессознательное в том, что никто из обычных людей не знает, что он умер в физическом теле.

----------


## Нико

> Я это слышал от кураевцев. И не один раз. Вытравливайте из себя сектанта. Между прочим, философская школа Индии Ньяя сознательно утверждает сомнение. Как то, что утверждает истину. Они называют факт и потом подвергают его сомнению. А то, что существуют дни и ночи Брамы - это Бхагавад Гита и не только она. То, что сансара и нирвана чередуются друг с другом - это тоже общеизвестный факт. Будда про это говорил, могу даже поискать где. Не прямо лично я видел, но косвенно ...


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> нирвана должна достигаться сознательно.


Верно.




> Последовательно, через все дхьяны.


Неверно.




> Тогда как состояние в Сукхавати между воплощениями - это просто бессознательное прохождение этого периода кармы.


Откуда знаете? Вы там были?




> Бессознательное в том, что никто из обычных людей не знает, что он умер в физическом теле.


К рериховцам!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Любопытное рассуждение одного питерского буддолога (взято из его ФБ):
> ===========
> [COLOR="#0000CD"]Статически всеведущее сознание, например Бог, каким его считают некоторые из теистов, или динамически всеведущее. каковым считается сознание Будды, не нуждается в мировоззрении как таковом. Так что нужда иметь мировоззрение - только у некоторых из существ, чьи знания и способность действовать принципиально ограничены. Поэтому у любого мировоззрения должны быть слабые места.


Вы бы там, в лицекнижии, спросили бы у Парибка, по какой фигуре логики этот вывод.

----------

Нико (19.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Неверно.


Почему?)




> Откуда знаете? Вы там были?


все бывали, но никто не помнит. Потому, что эти воспоминания доступны только посвященным. Как и воспоминания обычных жизней. 
А так, все этим окружены, все чувствуют это, но мало кто распознает это с точки зрения видьи. Обычно, с точки зрения авидьи

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему?)


Есть такой взгляд, что дхъяны для пробуждения не обязательны.





> все бывали, но никто не помнит. Потому, что эти воспоминания доступны только посвященным. Как и воспоминания обычных жизней.


Вы поверили посвященным?

----------


## Фридегар

ясно. Читайте тексты

----------


## Won Soeng

Выше - это сравнительное отношение. Нирвана не является продолжением чего бы то ни было. Поэтому не с чем сравнивать.
Спонтанное переживание нирваны - это спонтанное переживание нирваны. Не надо тут как-то особенно пугаться и открещиваться.

----------

Монферран (19.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Дхьяны - это тренировка сосредоточения. Они входят в путь. Плод (нирвана) не имеет отношения к дхьянам. 
Нет ничего, что приводит к нирване, потому что нирвана - нерожденное, невозникающее, не имеющее причин и условий. 
Есть три вида первого прикосновения к нирване и есть условия для этих трех видов прикосновения. Есть ум склоняющийся к нирване.

Но нирвана это прекращение жажды, цепляния и становления, а не возникновение чего либо и не возникающее в результате чего-то еще.

Поэтому неправильно думать, будто бы нирвана как-то достигается. Нет ничего, что достигает нирваны. Нет ничего, что входит в нирвану. Нет ничего, что покидает сансару.

----------

Монферран (19.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет ничего, что приводит к нирване, потому что нирвана - нерожденное, невозникающее, не имеющее причин и условий.


8БП?

----------

Фил (18.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> 8БП?


Много раз сказано, что путь не является ни причиной, ни условием нирваны. Лишь тренирует ум, чтобы он мог обнаружить нерожденное.

Да и нирвана является лишь средством, чтобы обнаружить тончайшие омрачения и их пищу.

Благодаря пути и нирване достигается плод освобождения.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2016), Монферран (19.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Много раз сказано, что путь не является ни причиной, ни условием нирваны. Лишь тренирует ум, чтобы он мог обнаружить нерожденное.


Путь _приводит_ к нирване?




> Благодаря пути и нирване достигается плод освобождения.


Нирвана не освобождение?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Путь _приводит_ к нирване?
> Нирвана не освобождение?


Плутание в тонкостях смыслов не поможет никаким образом. Можно очень тонко понимать разницу между словами, но так и не понять разницы между усилиями, отрицанием усилий и прекращением усилий

Путь приводит к нирване так же как тропинка приводит к дверям. 

Но сколько ни ходи к дверям - в них нужно войти. Как бы путь ни приводил к нирване, он не является ни причиной, ни условием нирваны. 
Нерожденное пребывает в нирване и это пребывание нужно обнаружить. Путь помогает этому. Дхьяны помогают этому. Исследование факторов ума помогает этому. 

Нирвана присутствует в любой момент, между моментами, снова и снова. Но это не является освобождением чего бы то ни было. Пребыванием в этом нерожденном можно научиться видеть пищу для омрачений и заблуждений и обнаруживая пищу отказаться от нее, тем самым их устраняя.

Привязанность к нирване - одна из ошибок и об этом много раз сказано.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2016), Монферран (19.01.2016), О Де Су (21.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> нирвана должна достигаться сознательно. Последовательно, через все дхьяны.


Если Вы о рупа\арупа дхьянах, то без сочетания с прозрение\постижением(випашьяна) они могут быть и очень сильной помехой.

Кстати Вам уже неоднократно говорили, что путаете Нирвану и арупа-лока. 
Арупа это Самсара, высшие сферы арупа посути чистый нигилизм.




> Тогда как состояние в Сукхавати между воплощениями - это просто бессознательное прохождение этого периода кармы. Бессознательное в том, что никто из обычных людей не знает, что он умер в физическом теле.


А это Вы скорее всего о том, что по тибетски называться _чёньи-бардо_  говорите. 
Сукхавати(Дэ-ува-чэн)  здесь ни причём.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Путь приводит к нирване так же как тропинка приводит к дверям.


В №48 ничего не приводит к нирване, а тут приводит?




> Нирвана присутствует в любой момент, между моментами, снова и снова. Но это не является освобождением чего бы то ни было.


Нирвана не является освобождением _от страдания_?

----------


## Won Soeng

> В №48 ничего не приводит к нирване, а тут приводит?
> 
> 
> Нирвана не является освобождением _от страдания_?



Вы совершенно напрасно пытаетесь манипулировать словами и искать противоречия.

Нирвана изначально свободна от страдания поэтому не является освобождением.
Путь трансформирует ум, но ничто не может быть трансформировано в нирвану. Только нирвана является нирваной, она ничем не становится и ничто не становится ей.

Поэтому ничто не может быть приведено к нирване, ничто не может стать нирваной, нет средств для того, чтобы образовалась нирвана или что-то пришло к нирване.

Но как только прекращается жажда и цепляние - нирвана обнаруживается. 
Путь показывает как все возникает и все прекращается. Поэтому можно сказать, что путь приводит к нирване, можно сказать что путь не приводит к нирване. Здесь нет противоречия.

И Вы упускаете то, что я не раз уже уточнял: можно обнаружить нирвану. Путь приводит к обнаружению нирваны. 
И Вы упускаете то, что я уже сказал: смысловые тонкости не обязательно проясняют. Они могут и запутывать.

Если Вы не запутаны, то Вам нет большой разницы в смысловых неточностях. 

Разве Вам все еще не понятно, что именно я Вам отвечаю?

----------

Монферран (19.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вытравливайте из себя сектанта.


От того, что я перестану быть сектантом, ваш бред не перестанет быть бредом и не станет буддийским учением. То,  что сансара и нирвана чередуются друг с другом —это бред. И даже если бы он был записан в Бхагавад Гите, не сделало бы его фактом. Если вы утверждаете, что Будда такое говорил, утрудитесь найти. А то есть любители приписывать Будде всякий бред.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2016), Нико (19.01.2016), Фил (19.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы совершенно напрасно пытаетесь манипулировать словами и искать противоречия.


Противоречия я уже нашел--Вы совершенно напрасно пытаетесь манипулировать словами.




> Нирвана изначально свободна от страдания поэтому не является освобождением.


Колбаса изначально свободна от голода.




> Путь трансформирует ум, но ничто не может быть трансформировано в нирвану. Только нирвана является нирваной, она ничем не становится и ничто не становится ей.
> 
> Поэтому ничто не может быть приведено к нирване, ничто не может стать нирваной, нет средств для того, чтобы образовалась нирвана или что-то пришло к нирване.
> 
> Но как только прекращается жажда и цепляние - нирвана обнаруживается.





> Разве Вам все еще не понятно, что именно я Вам отвечаю?


Вы не отвечаете, это совершенно понятно.

----------

Фил (19.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Остается выбирать, какой из тупиков тебя больше устраивает.


По-моему, любителю выбирать тупики понравилось бы:

----------

Дубинин (19.01.2016), Нико (19.01.2016), Фил (19.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Этот мир создал Григорий Котовский. 
> Он живёт в Париже, и судя по тому. что я вижу за окном, 
> он продолжает злоупотреблять кокаином.


 :Smilie:

----------

Aion (19.01.2016), ullu (19.01.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Периоды сансары и нирваны чередуются. Это те же "дни" и "ночи Брамы". Начало новой сансары происходит с окончанием очередного периода нирваны. Когда существо вновь запутывается в сетях страдания, порожденного невежеством.






> ... вот, смотрите. Говорит Будда:
> обратите внимание на такие слова: "за многие эпохи сжатия мира, за многие эпохи расширения мира, за многие эпохи сжатия и расширения мира"




Наступит время, Васеттха, раньше или позже, когда после долгого периода времени этот мир исчезнет. И когда это происходит, существа большей частью перерождаются в Мире Сияния. И там они обитают, бестелесные, питаясь блаженством, светя собственным светом, перемещаясь по воздуху, оставаясь в сиянии – и они пребывают в таком состоянии очень долгое время. Затем, рано или поздно, через очень долгое время, наступает момент, когда этот мир снова начинает развиваться. Когда это происходит, существа, закончившие своё существование в Мире Сияния, большей частью перерождаются людьми. И они становятся бестелесными, питаются блаженством, светятся собственным светом, передвигаются по воздуху, продолжают находиться в сиянии – и они остаются такими очень долгое время.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...-oorjak.htm#a2

----------


## Won Soeng

> Противоречия я уже нашел--Вы совершенно напрасно пытаетесь манипулировать словами.
> 
> 
> Колбаса изначально свободна от голода.
> 
> 
> 
> Вы не отвечаете, это совершенно понятно.


Вот Вы какой, пони  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (19.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

> Кармическое мировоззрение - это оправдание явленного мира взаимозависимым возникновением.
>  Т.е. это взгляд на текущий момент "сейчас", почему он такой - потому что он обусловлен предыдущим моментом "сейчас", которое было "тогда" (в прошлом), а также следующим моментом (в будущем).
> 
> Тут нет никакой апелляции к безначальности, такой вывод можно сделать, но он не имеет никакого практического применения, так же как значение 1/0 или 0/0. Синтаксически, такие конструкции существуют, но их результат неопределен.
> 
> Товарищ буддолого забывает, что буддизм - это практика. 
> Один полученный в опыте миг "сейчас" сделает ненужными все его логические построения, как в принципе и любые слова.


Мне кажется там просто не к вечности аппеляция, а к тому. что причина существования привязанность к существованию.
Просто по причине этой привязанности, распознать свое собственное существование и существование мира как результат своего заблуждения - сложновато.
Поэтому нужна какая-то идея, что все существует зачем то. Ну нужен какой-то смысл, поэтому надо найти начало существования, чтобы найти зачем все и что делать теперь , чтобы осуществить свою миссию.
А начало найти нельзя, потому что начало в собственой привязанности. А привязанность распознать не хочется, потому что так привязанность работает, что она не дает себя распознать как заблжудение.
А если она распознается, то никакой безначальности сансары и нет. Вот начало , пожалуйста. А вот конец, пожалуйста.
Может не до конца логично, потому что все равно же вопрос - а чего это я привязалась и что было до этого. Но мне кажется этот вопрос он отвалится просто, потому что начало и конец это же двойственные тоже представления.

Ну и кроме того, как мне кажется, мир и сансара это не совсем одно и тоже.

----------

Дубинин (19.01.2016), Фил (19.01.2016)

----------


## Абхиван

> Любопытное рассуждение одного питерского буддолога (взято из его ФБ):
> ===========
> Статически всеведущее сознание, например Бог, каким его считают некоторые из теистов, или динамически всеведущее. каковым считается сознание Будды, не нуждается в мировоззрении как таковом. Так что нужда иметь мировоззрение - только у некоторых из существ, чьи знания и способность действовать принципиально ограничены. 
> ==========


Странно как-то: Бог-творец, у Вашего буддолога, - это " статически всеведущее сознание ", а Будда, допустим, ушедший в паринирвану, - это " динамически всеведущее сознание ". Странное какое-то мировоззрение у Вашего буддолога.

----------

Фил (19.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему никто, из вроде бы умных людей, "буддологов", не предлагает еще один вариант - не выбирать из тупиков?
> Ну почему?!
> 
> Это уже было 1000 лет назад,  Омар Хайям, "уж лучше голодай, чем что попало ешь".


У одного мужика, зовомого почему-то Буриданом : ), было, сказывают, одно такое животное: осёл. И оно плохо кончило, будучи неспособно выбрать одно из формально равноценных двух...



То же ожидает и всякого, отказывающегося выбирать из трёх объявленных тупиками (мировоззрений), но рекомендующего вариант тупика четвёртого: не выбирать. %)




> ===========
> *Понимать это очень важно, ибо наивно, самопротиворечиво было бы надеяться найти мировоззрения без изъянов. Остается выбирать, какой из тупиков тебя больше устраивает.*
> ==========





> Почему образованные люди пытаются всех накормить дерьмом?


А какой, извиняюсь, повидлой, в этом посте норовил нас всех накормить его образованный гавтор? : )

----------


## Фил

То что Вы предлагаете, называется бинарная логика. В соответствии с ней некурящий, это курильщик, который курит отсутствие табака. А отказ делать выбор, это тоже выбор.
Учитывая Ваш высокий уровень интеллекта, я не верю, что Вы это не понимаете, поэтому видимо это какой-то тонкий троллинг.

----------


## Фил

Автор с позиции агностицизма  измазал повидлом все что он знает, и даже все что он не знает  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Вот Вы какой, пони


С Наступившим!

В галдящем детском садике воспитатель пытается заставить детишек умерить свою непоседливость, но это тупик (называя вещи в соотв. с названием темы). Детишки всегда помнят, кто из взрослых дядь был к ним (субъективно) добрее, и на негибкого воспитателя, который цинично топчет их игрушки и мнения, почерпнутые от их авторитетных взрослых дядь, затаят обиду. Разве систематически не топают ножками с вызовом то один, то другой васенька и петенька по совершенно детским поводам?

----------


## Юй Кан

> То что Вы предлагаете, называется бинарная логика. В соответствии с ней некурящий, это курильщик, который курит отсутствие табака. А отказ делать выбор, это тоже выбор.


Это поверхностное (или формальное) толкование сказанного мною, включая притчу об осле.

Если детализировать сказанное, то, во-первых, мне непонятно, почему три названных в цитате мировоззренческих варианта объявлены тупиками на основании базовых различий между ними, одним из которых оказалась идея безначальности мира, сущностное назначение коей -- избавить практикующего буддиста от стремления просчитать непросчитываемое (по определению) и уже не подлежащее изменению прошлое во имя прогнозирования будущего или для чего-то ещё.

Во-вторых, несовершенное -- по определению -- мировоззрение, действительно, необходимо человекам, зашоренным привязанностью к "я, мне, моё", благодаря избавлению от коего достигается высшая ступень самосовершенствования и в христ-ве, и в буддизме. (Хотя ведь и достигший обожения старец, и достигший просветления архат остаются носителями вполне определённого мировоззрения, наработанного определёнными практиками. Но отличие их мировоззрения от прочих -- в безупречности его проявлений в мире.)

В-третьих, _обычный невежественный человек_ (_притхаг-джана_) -- о чём известно не только из будд. текстов -- не может существовать без мировоззрения. О чём и сказано в процитированном мною фрагменте, завершающем цитату, вброшенную Сергеем Хосом: "*... наивно, самопротиворечиво было бы надеяться найти мировоззрения без изъянов...*". В силу этого вариант с "невыбором" (графа "Против всех!" : ) является не менее ущербным, чем три рассмотренных варианта, ибо, формально отказываясь от выбора, по жизни человек неизбежно следует тем или иным мировоззренческим сценариям. Иначе -- вариант Буриданова осла, являющего неспособность совершить простейшее деяние в силу невозможности предпочесть что-то чему-то...




> Учитывая Ваш высокий уровень интеллекта, я не верю, что Вы это не понимаете, поэтому видимо это какой-то тонкий троллинг.


Не троллинг, но -- _в частности_ -- ирония, основанная на понимании, отличном от предложенного Вами, содержащем, как у Вас водится, момент не шибко умной надменности по отношению к образованным людям, одним из коих являетесь и Вы сами, ставящий себя в позицию... д'Артаньяна : ).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2016), Фил (19.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

Вариант "против всех" не назло кому-то, а из-за честности перед собой. У меня.
В данной цитате меня зацепило то (не вдаваясь в анализ того, что именно он сказал), что автор предлагает выбирать какие то тупики.
Я не буду выбирать тупик. Я не понимаю, как это можно сделать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> С Наступившим!
> 
> В галдящем детском садике воспитатель пытается заставить детишек умерить свою непоседливость, но это тупик (называя вещи в соотв. с названием темы). Детишки всегда помнят, кто из взрослых дядь был к ним (субъективно) добрее, и на негибкого воспитателя, который цинично топчет их игрушки и мнения, почерпнутые от их авторитетных взрослых дядь, затаят обиду. Разве систематически не топают ножками с вызовом то один, то другой васенька и петенька по совершенно детским поводам?


Вы, может быть слышали главное правило, как быстро взять под контроль группу детей (да и взрослых, толпа она архетипически - детвора)?
Покажи детям, что ты психопат больше, чем они.

----------

Монферран (19.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вариант "против всех" не назло кому-то, а из-за честности перед собой. У меня.


Про "назло" или "на добро" (что тоже можно ведь отрицать, ну на всяк случай : ) у меня речи не было. Так откуда взялось это оправдание, да ещё с вывороткой из "назло" -- в "из-за честности..."?




> В данной цитате меня зацепило то (не вдаваясь в анализ того, что именно он сказал), что автор предлагает выбирать какие то тупики.
> Я не буду выбирать тупик. Я не понимаю, как это можно сделать.


Видимо, слишком обильно растолковал, из-за чего потерялась простая мысль: что бы человек мировоззренчески ни выбрал (или не выбрал : ), он выбирает мировоззрение, ведущее либо в реальный -- а не для полемичного красного словца, как у автора стартовой цитаты -- тупик (как в случае с цинизмом), либо -- в перспективу, намечаемую следованием избранному им мировоззрению.

----------

Фил (20.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Еще, из того же автора:
============
Я стервенею от тиражируемого слабоумными людьми и самоуверенными невеждами злоупотребления всякими словами и оборотами из буддийской философии и методологии буддийской практики. Большинство классиков давно стали буддами , а не то они бы эти недоумков отмутузили бы так. что мало бы не показалось. Добром прошу: если не понимаете философского высказывания, если не уверены, что понимаете, не тиражируйте его. Нагарджуна занимался практикой и писал свои сочинения не для того, чтобы всякий двоечник его цитировал.
============
)))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2016), Нико (20.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а Будда, допустим, ушедший в паринирвану, - это " динамически всеведущее сознание ". Странное какое-то мировоззрение у Вашего буддолога.


Это вам так кажется, Абхиван, просто в силу необразованности. Уверяю вас, у буддолога этого воззрение гораздо более проработанное, чем у большинства участников сего форума.
Сказанное им о всеведении Будды - это догматический норматив, почти прямая цитата из Милиндапаньхи, которую сей уважаемый и многознающий буддолог и перевел. Причем, замечу, с языка оригинала.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Любопытное рассуждение .[/COLOR]
> ==========


Не, _тупики мировоззрения_, надо однозначно зарифмовать )
В прозе не то (

----------

Фил (20.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Еще, из того же автора:
> ============
> Я стервенею


 А также, [в сутре «Полное веселие Манджушри» («Манджушривикридита»)] говорится так:
«Манджушри, [почему] гнев называется гневом? [Поскольку] уничтожает накопленные за сто кальп [корни] добра,
постольку называется гневом».
А также, нетерпеливые, не имеющие возможности нанести
вред другому, разрушают только себя, а имеющие возмож-
ность, безжалостные, разрушают себя и другого. Рождение
этого [гнева и нанесение вреда]
7) *Реализуется в некрасивом облике* и приводит к [встрече с существом], не являющимся высшим,
Отнимает способность понимать нравственное и безнравственное.
В будущее время
7) Нетерпение скоро вызывает забрасывание в плохую форму
жизни.

----------

Фил (20.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Не, _тупики мировоззрения_, надо однозначно зарифмовать )
> В прозе не то (


Да, почти как windmills of your mind.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Я стервенею от тиражируемого слабоумными людьми и самоуверенными невеждами злоупотребления всякими словами и оборотами из буддийской философии и методологии буддийской практики. Большинство классиков давно стали буддами , а не то они бы эти недоумков отмутузили бы так. что мало бы не показалось. Добром прошу: если не понимаете философского высказывания, если не уверены, что понимаете, не тиражируйте его. Нагарджуна занимался практикой и писал свои сочинения не для того, чтобы всякий двоечник его цитировал.


Это чувствовалось по первой цитате. Это грустно. Стервенеть - это превращаться в труп (стерву).

----------


## Фил

> Это вам так кажется, Абхиван, просто в силу необразованности. Уверяю вас, у буддолога этого воззрение гораздо более проработанное, чем у большинства участников сего форума.
> Сказанное им о всеведении Будды - это догматический норматив, почти прямая цитата из Милиндапаньхи, которую сей уважаемый и многознающий буддолог и перевел. Причем, замечу, с языка оригинала.


Если у него проработанное воззрение, почему он говорит о тупиках? Т.е. в тупик может зайти даже очень умный человек, но умный человек сделает вывод, что это он зашел в тупик, а не то что везде - тупики.


PS Я так понял, что это - Парибок.
Это очень странно.....От человека с такой библиографией читать такие высказывания.
Лишнее подтверждение, что информация не есть знание.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лишнее подтверждение, что информация не есть знание.


либо это подтверждение того, что вы чего-то непонимаете
вообще, забавно наблюдать, как радостно люди цепляются к слову "стервенею", лишь бы не иметь дело со смыслом сказанного
автор - действительно очень страстный человек (судя по публикациям в его ФБ), наверное это и делает его хорошим философом и переводчиком, в отличие от иных пустоумствующих теплохладных особей человеческого рода

----------

Фил (20.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Андрей Всеволодович прекраснейших человек и реально знающий учёный, причём имеющий также и практический опыт.

Дай Будда, чтобы и другие учёные сумели сохранит свежесть, лёгкость и непринуждённость, при таком огромном багаже энциклопедических знаний )

----------


## Фил

> либо это подтверждение того, что вы чего-то непонимаете


Но я не делаю утверждений, что "чтобы ты ни выбрал - это будет тупик" (я так понял цитату Парибка)
Или я неправильно понял цитату Парибка?

----------


## Абхиван

> Это вам так кажется, Абхиван, просто в силу необразованности. Уверяю вас, у буддолога этого воззрение гораздо более проработанное, чем у большинства участников сего форума.
> Сказанное им о всеведении Будды - это догматический норматив, почти прямая цитата из Милиндапаньхи, которую сей уважаемый и многознающий буддолог и перевел. Причем, замечу, с языка оригинала.


Если Вы хорошо знакомы с его воззрением, то ответьте сами на вопрос: " почему Бог-творец теистов - это " статически всеведущее сознание ", а Будда, допустим, ушедший в паринирвану, - это " динамически всеведущее сознание "?

----------

Aion (20.01.2016), Фил (20.01.2016), Шавырин (20.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Будда, допустим, ушедший в паринирвану, - это " динамически всеведущее сознание "?


Не "Будда, допустим, ушедший в паринирвану", а "сознание Будды".
И 3 спасибки? Интеллект пошел в минуса: ретроградный Парибок шалит...

----------


## Абхиван

> Не "Будда, допустим, ушедший в паринирвану", а "сознание Будды".
> И 3 спасибки? Интеллект пошел в минуса: ретроградный Парибок шалит...


В чем смысл Вашей поправки? Вы хотите сказать, что " сознание Будды " ушло в паринирвану, а что-то осталось в сансаре? Или Вы хотите поведать нам о теле Будды в паринирване и будете это делать, основываясь на палийском каноне, т.к. в качестве обоснования правильности воззрения "питерского буддолога " была упомянута Милиндапаньха?

----------

Шавырин (20.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В чем смысл Вашей поправки? Вы хотите сказать, что " сознание Будды " ушло в паринирвану, а что-то осталось в сансаре? Или Вы хотите поведать нам о теле Будды в паринирване и будете это делать, основываясь на палийском каноне, т.к. в качестве обоснования правильности воззрения "питерского буддолога " была упомянута Милиндапаньха?


Суть в том, что автор не писал о нирване.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2016)

----------


## Абхиван

> Суть в том, что автор не писал о нирване.


Понял Вас. А о Будде он писал? Или нирвана, у Вас, существует сама по себе, а Будда и без достижения ( постижения ) нирваны - Будда?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Автор писал о том, что сознание Будды полагается "динамически всеведующим". А о достижении нирваны не писал.
Вы уж простите его, он по жизни грибник.
Вас что смутило--что Будда был сознателен?

----------


## Юй Кан

> либо это подтверждение того, что вы чего-то непонимаете
> вообще, забавно наблюдать, как радостно люди цепляются к слову "стервенею", лишь бы не иметь дело со смыслом сказанного


Да в том фрагменте смысла -- всего ничего. И потом начётчика такими страстными табу не напугаешь, если он, конечно, не конкретный студент АЕП по жизни. : ) А имя им, начётчикам, -- ФБ, БФ, ВК этц, этц... %)




> автор - действительно очень страстный человек (судя по публикациям в его ФБ), наверное это и делает его хорошим философом и переводчиком, в отличие от иных пустоумствующих теплохладных особей человеческого рода


Замечательная отсылка к Апокалипсису, где изрекается Ангелу Лаодикийской церкви: "Ты не холоден и не горяч, о, если бы ты был холоден и горяч, но раз ты не холоден и не горяч, но тепл, я исторгну тебя из уст Моих". А буддизм тут каким боком?

И страстность натуры -- никак не достоинство, а, скорее, недостаток. Ибо захваченный страстями (особенно -- негативными, доводящими до остервенения) не принадлежит себе, движимый эмоциями... Иначе в основе буддийских практик не было бы шаматхи и випашьяны.
Потому страстность (уводящая от бесстрастия к пристрастиям) не может делать философа или переводчика -- хорошим, безо всяких "наверно".

Вот и Будда, в отличие от Христа, был бесстрастным, к чему и призывал свои последователей. Уж не говоря о благой речи, не подразумевающей глаголов типа "сатанею"...

Это при этом, что как переводчик и специалист по философии Древней Индии А. Е. Парибок, несомненно, -- явление редкое в современной отечественной буддологии.

----------


## Фридегар

> От того, что я перестану быть сектантом, ваш бред не перестанет быть бредом и не станет буддийским учением. То,  что сансара и нирвана чередуются друг с другом —это бред. И даже если бы он был записан в Бхагавад Гите, не сделало бы его фактом. Если вы утверждаете, что Будда такое говорил, утрудитесь найти. А то есть любители приписывать Будде всякий бред.


Не надо задираться, среди буддистов это не принято. Тем более, что вы находитесь в более благоприятном положении нежели я. Можно попытаться поговорить. Бред? Но, а что тогда является следствием сансары, если не нирвана? Нирвана не может наступать просто так, это следствие усилий во многих жизнях. Состояние нирваны, это как накрученная пружина (древнее сравнение, кстати). Так же нирвана, это "угасание" буквально. Того заряда, который был накоплен в процессе ряда жизней. Когда он заканчивается, этот заряд - тогда _нирвани_ или тот, кто находился в нирване, вновь начинает нисходить в более низшие материальные миры. Отсюда во всех религиях мира есть сказания о "падших ангелах" и проч. в этом духе. Потому, следствием нирваны будет новая сансара или жизнь в формах. И эти циклы в вечности отличаются от простых воплощений только масштабом. Есть ряд отдельных воплощений, а есть ряд сансар-нирван, если можно так сказать. 

Если встречу где-нибудь непосредственно в буддийских текстах, непременно выложу. Но, у меня пока малый запас прочитанных буддийских текстов - тем больше причин относиться ко мне снисходительно  :Smilie:

----------


## Фридегар

... кстати, эта простая истина доводила до бешенства именно православных на кураевских и других форумах. Они не могли даже допустить, чтобы кто-то или даже сам Иисус Христос мог снова вернуться назад в виде "павшего ангела". Тем не менее, именно в Евангелиях сказано, каким будет это второе пришествие. С громом и молнией. Со всякими ужасами.

----------


## Абхиван

> Автор писал о том, что сознание Будды полагается "динамически всеведующим". А о достижении нирваны не писал.
> Вы уж простите его, он по жизни грибник.
> Вас что смутило--что Будда был сознателен?


Особенно меня смутило то, что Будда был сознателен ( "динамически всеведующим" ) только в течении 45 лет ( в период между достижением нирваны и смертью ).

----------


## Фридегар

> Если Вы о рупа\арупа дхьянах.


прочтите. Я об этом: 

Aнгуттара Никая IX.34
Ниббанасукха сутта
Счастье Ниббаны

там последовательно говорится о переходе из дхьяны в дхьяну. 
При этом, нельзя перескочить сразу во вторую, к примеру. Не пройдя первой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Особенно меня смутило то, что Будда был сознателен ( "динамически всеведующим" ) только в течении 45 лет ( в период между достижением нирваны и смертью ).


Автор это утверждал? Автор на это возражал?

----------


## Фил

> Автор это утверждал? Автор на это возражал?


Меня вот лично смутили спекуляции, что Бог - статический, Будда - динамический. Я не понимаю, что это может значить.

----------

Шавырин (20.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Меня вот лично смутили спекуляции, что Бог - статический, Будда - динамический. Я не понимаю, что это может значить.


Бог знает всё сразу, а Будда--всё, на что направит ум.

----------


## Шавырин

> Бог знает всё сразу


 :EEK!:  откуда инфа ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Шавырин

Его же нет ( Бога) , как-бы  :Frown:  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> а Будда--всё, на что направит ум.


Будда " направляет" (свой (?))  ум , или ум направляет (внимание) Будды ?

----------


## Йен

> Не надо задираться, среди буддистов это не принято. Тем более, что вы находитесь в более благоприятном положении нежели я. Можно попытаться поговорить. Бред? Но, а что тогда является следствием сансары, если не нирвана? Нирвана не может наступать просто так, это следствие усилий во многих жизнях. Состояние нирваны, это как накрученная пружина (древнее сравнение, кстати). Так же нирвана, это "угасание" буквально. Того заряда, который был накоплен в процессе ряда жизней. Когда он заканчивается, этот заряд - тогда _нирвани_ или тот, кто находился в нирване, вновь начинает нисходить в более низшие материальные миры. Отсюда во всех религиях мира есть сказания о "падших ангелах" и проч. в этом духе. Потому, следствием нирваны будет новая сансара или жизнь в формах. И эти циклы в вечности отличаются от простых воплощений только масштабом. Есть ряд отдельных воплощений, а есть ряд сансар-нирван, если можно так сказать. 
> 
> Если встречу где-нибудь непосредственно в буддийских текстах, непременно выложу. Но, у меня пока малый запас прочитанных буддийских текстов - тем больше причин относиться ко мне снисходительно


OMG У вас такая каша в голове...  :Facepalm:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> откуда инфа ?


Парибок сказал.

----------


## Шавырин

> Парибок сказал.


Поверили ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> а Будда, допустим, ушедший в паринирвану, - это " динамически всеведущее сознание "?


Возможно автор опираеться на Учение Махаяны о активности\деятельности Будд.

Вчастности  Учение просветлённой активности\деятельности Будд излагается Дже Гампопой в Драгоценном Украшении Освобождения (последняя глава) на основе наставлений АрьяМайтреи в Махаяноттаратантрашастра.

Также о  просветлённой активности\деятельности Будд говориться Абхисамаяаламкара, другом тексте содержащим наставления АрьяМайтреии. 
Сейчас какраз вышел перевод и коментарий этой (последней) главы http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25153

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> прочтите. Я об этом: 
> 
> Aнгуттара Никая IX.34
> Ниббанасукха сутта
> Счастье Ниббаны
> 
> там последовательно говорится о переходе из дхьяны в дхьяну. 
> При этом, нельзя перескочить сразу во вторую, к примеру. Не пройдя первой.


Ну, а о том, что на основе джхан достигаемых практикой саматха, нужно реализовывать випассану, наверное в другой сутте ?

Поищите информацию о випассана випашьяна лхатонг - это как раз то что отличает именно буддийскую систему медитаций от похожих практик других, и ведёт к Нирване, которая не есть место или изменённое сознание или ещё чтото возникшее из причин и условий.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В данной цитате меня зацепило то (не вдаваясь в анализ того, что именно он сказал), что автор предлагает выбирать какие то тупики.
> Я не буду выбирать тупик. Я не понимаю, как это можно сделать.


Речь же о сравнении догматических нормативов того или иного учения. Их можно знать, а можно не знать, но они имеются в виде вполне рациональных формулировок и в буддизме и в христианстве. Это и есть то, что в данном случае называется "мировоззрением".
Говоря о своем "невыбирании" вы (в контексте данного обсуждения) просто бравируете собственной необразованностью в этой области.

----------


## До

> Любопытное рассуждение одного питерского буддолога (взято из его ФБ):
> ===========
> Статически всеведущее сознание, например Бог, каким его считают некоторые из теистов, или динамически всеведущее. каковым считается сознание Будды, не нуждается в мировоззрении как таковом. Так что нужда иметь мировоззрение - только у некоторых из существ, чьи знания и способность действовать принципиально ограничены. Поэтому у любого мировоззрения должны быть слабые места. И не только у любого конкретного, но и у мировоззрения любого типа. А основных типов мировоззрения, как я писал недавно, имеется три.
> Вот слабое место, тупик, натуралистического мировоззрения: оно принципиально не может встроить в свою картину МЕНЯ как сознание и ТЕБЯ как сознание (см "Феноменологию восприятия" Мерло-Понти).
> Вот тупик теистического мировоззрения: содержание Божьей воли. ТЕБЯ оно встраивает, в отличие от предыдущего.
> Вот тупик кармического мировоззрения: неизбежность апелляции к уже миновавшей вечности, т е. утверждение о безначальности сансары.
> Понимать это очень важно, ибо наивно, самопротиворечиво было бы надеяться найти мировоззрения без изъянов. Остается выбирать, какой из тупиков тебя больше устраивает.
> ==========


Разница между буддологом-лингвистом и буддологом-философом.

----------


## Фил

> Речь же о сравнении догматических нормативов того или иного учения. Их можно знать, а можно не знать, но они имеются в виде вполне рациональных формулировок и в буддизме и в христианстве. Это и есть то, что в данном случае называется "мировоззрением".
> Говоря о своем "невыбирании" вы (в контексте данного обсуждения) просто бравируете собственной необразованностью в этой области.


Конечно, я не изучаю догматические нормативы. Если только случайно знаю, как догмат о троичности природы Бога.
Но зачем Парибок призывает выбирать из догматических нормативов?!
Когда любой человек этого может просто не делать.
Он прав в данном случае в том, что любая догма ущербна. А вот зачем он сделал вывод, что обязательно надо что-то выбирать?
Я не могу такой выбор сделать.

Слушал тут аудио-лекции одного, и ему задали вопрос из зала "почему Вы выбрали христианство?",
И его ответ был "Потому что только в христианстве есть существование сознания после смерти".
[Есть] = декларируется.
Т.е. из всех мошенников выбираем того, кто больше наобещает?
А вариант не учавствовать в лохотроне не устраивает?
Выигрыш не получим?
Зато кинутыми не останемся.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Слушал тут аудио-лекции одного, и ему задали вопрос из зала "почему Вы выбрали христианство?",
> И его ответ был "Потому что только в христианстве есть существование сознания после смерти".
> [Есть] = декларируется.
> Т.е. из всех мошенников выбираем того, кто больше наобещает?


Продукт "Христианство" включает _надежду_ на вечную жизнь. Для многих потребителей это решающий бонус.

----------

Фил (21.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Т.е. из всех мошенников выбираем того, кто больше наобещает?


Вообще говоря, религии изначально - это психотерапевтические системы, а главный мошенник, конечно же, наше эго.  :Cool:

----------


## Фил

> Вообще говоря, религии изначально - это психотерапевтические системы, а главный мошенник, конечно же, наше эго.


Но буддизм предлагает ведь в том числе методы, чтобы не идти на поводу у эго.
Поэтому странно выглядит "тупик мировоззрения" в буддийском контексте.
К чему угодно эта цитата могла бы быть привязана, но не к буддизму.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но зачем Парибок призывает выбирать из догматических нормативов?!


Да не волнуйтесь вы так, никто вас не заставляет ничего выбирать.
Автор сказал о культурном факте, особенностях мировоззрения, характерных для разных религий.
Для тех, кто принципиально вне культуры, это не актуально.

----------

Фил (21.01.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

У хрестьян Господь- не живчик- знает всё- но не встревает..
Будда- только не присядет- встречных всех в нирвану тащит..
Что прикажете нам делать? Десятину от доходов-
В храм какой тащить- прикажешь? В угол Красный лик который?-
ставить нужно для порядка? 
Ельцин-хрельцин- демократы- 
то-ли дело раньше было..
- на собрании всё скажут, 
выдадут портрет- что нужен..
Не заботы- ни тревоги.. 
Было!..Время- золотое!

----------

Мяснов (21.01.2016), Фил (21.01.2016), Шавырин (21.01.2016)

----------


## Lanky

Моё личное наблюдение : Парибок напечатанный, Парибок фэйсбучный и Парибок ютуюбный - это три разных человека. И фэйсбучный это не лучший вариант. Как впрочем и все мы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016), Денис Евгеньев (21.01.2016), Сергей Хос (22.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Но буддизм предлагает ведь в том числе методы, чтобы не идти на поводу у эго.


Так любая религия предлагает эти методы.



> Поэтому странно выглядит "тупик мировоззрения" в буддийском контексте.
> К чему угодно эта цитата могла бы быть привязана, но не к буддизму.


Пока мир не преодолён, самсарные тупики повсюду...

----------


## Фридегар

> Поищите информацию о випассана випашьяна лхатонг - это как раз то что отличает именно буддийскую систему медитаций от похожих практик других, и ведёт к Нирване, которая не есть место или изменённое сознание или ещё чтото возникшее из причин и условий.


Что такое сознание? не измененное, а обычное? - это отношение познающего к познаваемому посредством познания. 
Нирвана - безболезненное состояние избавления от страдания. У человека только 2 мотива, по которым он действует: 

1. Стремление к радости
2. Избавление от страдания. 

Если бы не авидья, то этот мотив был бы только один - стремление к радости и получение её. Но, так как при "нисхождении" ко все более и более грубым чувствам и эмоциям Эго или тот, кто перевоплощается запутывается в следствиях - это приводит к страданию. Причина страдания - авидья или неправильное желание получить радость. И это становится 2-м основным мотивом для всякого действия. Избавление от страдания. Так вот буддизм учит, как осознать, что страдание - это не случайность, но непреложный фактор бытия. И как найти новый путь в этом цикле для достижения новой или следующей Нирваны в бесконечной цепи нирван и сансар. То есть, избавиться от страдания и получить радость без последствий. Уж извините за вольный полет мысли. Не претендую на истинность данных размышлений, но ведь это и не учебник, правда ведь? Думайте так, как вам это покажется правильным. И поговорим

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Что такое сознание? не измененное, а обычное? - это отношение познающего к познаваемому посредством познания.


Интересная мысль есть, что для со-знания необходимо более 1 воспринимающего.
Чтобы они вместе-знали.
Т.е. есть Я и есть Я-осознающий-себя.
Если нет самоосознавания, то и сознания не будет,а будет только восприятие.
По сути - та же шаматха/випассана.
Как только начинаем множить наблюдателей - возникает сознание.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще говоря, рассматривают несколько классов виджняна - начиная от различения факторов и представлений на их основе шести сфер, и далее добавляя к ним отдельно разум (в отличие от шестой сферы - мышления) и алая-виджняну.

Но говорить о цепи нирван - неверно ни в каком из вариантов. Можно говорить о проблесках различения прекращения шести видов сознания, когда обнажается сама основа сознания (наблюдаемая ясно в дхьяне арупалоки).

Однако же нирвана это не последовательное погружение в дхьяны, не одна из дхьян.

Вся проблема в том, что без уверенного распознавания дхьян разговоры о них и о нирване - просто теоретические рассуждения.

Но наблюдая прекращение желания мы взращиваем и сосредоточение, и мудрость, и дисциплину. Это включает в себя весь восьмеричный путь и приводит к погружению в дхьяны без специальной их практики и реализует пребывание в нерожденном, в нирване, без специального осознавания это сферы как чего-то достигаемого.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016), Монферран (22.02.2018)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Моё личное наблюдение : Парибок напечатанный, Парибок фэйсбучный и Парибок ютуюбный - это три разных человека. И фэйсбучный это не лучший вариант. Как впрочем и все мы.


Еще есть вконтактовый. Он больше юморит.

----------

Lanky (21.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Если нет самоосознавания, то и сознания не будет,а будет только восприятие.


Ошибка, подтверждаемая опытом. Особенно в момент опасности, когда не до самоосознания.
мало того, чем меньше самосозания, тем острее сознание внешних вещей и процессов.
Другое дело, что понимать под "собой". Облик, имя и проч. Обычно, в этом отношении есть очень много авидьи.




> -_Такая_ была гроза, такая гроза! Ты даже в мыслях такого  представить
> себе не можешь! ... Часть крыши унесло, и в дом набился гром!  Он  раскатывался  по  всем
> комнатам, сшибая столы и стулья! Я так  испугалась,  что  собственное  имя
> забыла!
>    - В такую минуту я бы и не _пыталась_ его вспомнить! - подумала  Алиса. - К чему оно?
> 
> http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/alisa2.txt

----------

Фил (21.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Вообще говоря, рассматривают несколько классов виджняна - начиная от различения факторов и представлений на их основе шести сфер, и далее добавляя к ним отдельно разум (в отличие от шестой сферы - мышления) и алая-виджняну.
> 
> Но говорить о цепи нирван - неверно ни в каком из вариантов.


Да, в текстах много говорится о разных сознаниях разных совокупностей. 
"Цепь нирван", нечто требующее разъяснений. Кстати, то что пытался уже иного раз выразить. 
В общем, нирвана - это только период в Беспредельности. Как и сансара. Если мыслить в этом направлении - много станет понятным.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, в текстах много говорится о разных сознаниях разных совокупностей. 
> "Цепь нирван", нечто требующее разъяснений. Кстати, то что пытался уже иного раз выразить. 
> В общем, нирвана - это только период в Беспредельности. Как и сансара. Если мыслить в этом направлении - много станет понятным.


Если Вы говорите о периоде в беспредельности - то это не нирвана, это дхьяна "Бесконечное пространство".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Однако же нирвана это не последовательное погружение в дхьяны, не одна из дхьян.


Даже на второй дхьяне прекращается "метание сознания", как говорится в Aнгуттара Никая IX.34 Ниббанасукха сутта:




> Далее монах, с остановкой направленного мышления (витакка) и аналитического мышления (вичара), входит и остается во второй джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рожденные сосредоточением (самадхи-джам), объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от направленной мысли и анализа, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам-сампасаданам). Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к распознаваниям, связанным с направленным мышлением (витакка), это несчастье для него...


Витарка — вичара 

Но, дело в том, что без сангхи и учителя это состояние не достичь. А, чтобы быть принятым для такого ученичества, нужно пройти все тяготы и испытания первой дхьяны. И даже существует подготовительный этап, на котором ученик борется со всеми видами искушений:




> ...монах, – совершенно непривязанный к чувственности (кама), непривязанный к неумелым способам поведения (акусала-дхамма), – входит и остается в первой джхане... Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к распознаваниям, связанным с чувственностью (кама), это несчастье для него. Точно так же, как боль возникает как несчастье для здорового человека, точно так же внимание к связанным с чувственностью распознаваниям - это несчастье для него. А Благословенный сказал, что любое несчастье - это страдание (дуккха). Так что с помощью таких умозаключений можно понять, насколько приятно Освобождение (ниббана).
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an9-34.htm


так что, не надо спешить и самообольщаться.

----------


## Фридегар

> Если Вы говорите о периоде в беспредельности - то это не нирвана, это дхьяна "Бесконечное пространство".


Поймите, что ЖИЗНЬ вечна. Есть переход из тела в тело с промежуточным периодом между воплощениями. Там тоже жизнь. Туда входят после оставления физического тела и, совершенно другие, выходят оттуда и входят снова в новое тело. В новых социальных условиях, в новом облике, под новым именем, в новой семье. Так формируется серия воплощений. То, о чем Будда говорил как о том, что Он осознал пробудившись и вспомнив весь предыдущий период в телах. Это предшествует нирване. ... но и это не конец. Нет конца.

----------

Шавырин (21.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет конца.


Поймите, что у всего есть конец, в том числе и у самсары. Нет НИЧЕГО вечного. А ваш период в беспредельности — это действительно не нирвана.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Поймите, что ЖИЗНЬ вечна. Есть переход из тела в тело с промежуточным периодом между воплощениями. Там тоже жизнь. Туда входят после оставления физического тела и, совершенно другие, выходят оттуда и входят снова в новое тело. В новых социальных условиях, в новом облике, под новым именем, в новой семье. Так формируется серия воплощений. То, о чем Будда говорил как о том, что Он осознал пробудившись и вспомнив весь предыдущий период в телах. Это предшествует нирване. ... но и это не конец. Нет конца.


И при чем здесь нирвана?  :Smilie:  Почему Вы решили, что это имеет к нирване какое-то отношение?
Череда рождений и смертей - колесо сансары.
Чтобы снова и снова рождаться, необходимо, чтобы снова и снова возникали жажда и привязанность.

Нирвана это прекращение жажды и привязанности. Нирвана это очень четко значит, что не будет больше новых рождений ни в одном из уделов сансары.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Даже на второй дхьяне прекращается "метание сознания", как говорится в Aнгуттара Никая IX.34 Ниббанасукха сутта:
> 
> 
> 
> Витарка — вичара 
> 
> Но, дело в том, что без сангхи и учителя это состояние не достичь. А, чтобы быть принятым для такого ученичества, нужно пройти все тяготы и испытания первой дхьяны. И даже существует подготовительный этап, на котором ученик борется со всеми видами искушений:
> 
> 
> ...


Это правда - не спешите, и не обольщайтесь. И попробуйте практиковать и учиться у традиционного учителя, в традиционной сангхе.
Фантазия - неважный помощник.

Уже то, что Вы пишите о "тяготах и испытаниях первой дхьяны" показывает, что Вы плохо осознаете, что такое пити и сукха (восторг и счастье) - важные факторы первой дхьяны.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ошибка, подтверждаемая опытом. Особенно в момент опасности, когда не до самоосознания.
> мало того, чем меньше самосозания, тем острее сознание внешних вещей и процессов.


Восприятие?



> Другое дело, что понимать под "собой". Облик, имя и проч. Обычно, в этом отношении есть очень много авидьи.


Под "собой" - наблюдатель?
Т.е. должен быть наблюдатель и наблюдатель-наблюдателя?
А если просто наблюдатель - то это Пуруша (йогическое самадхи)
А если еще и отделится от наблюдателя без создания второго наблюдателя - то это буддийское самадхи?

----------


## Дубинин

> Поймите, что у всего есть конец, в том числе и у самсары. Нет НИЧЕГО вечного. А ваш период в беспредельности — это действительно не нирвана.


Конец- всему делу венец- а кто слушал- молодец!

странно слышать- про "начало" и " конец"- довольно странно..
мы-ж не ставим опыт строгий замеряя по секундам- изменения природы..
медитируя усердно- начинаешь ясно видеть- всю природу мирозданья-
в виде собственных усилий- избежав которых- можно- наконец познать безделье.
прекращение- начало, это лишние движенья..- нам, счастливцам не пристало- так тревожиться напрасно.

----------

Мяснов (21.01.2016), Фил (21.01.2016), Шавырин (21.01.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Поймите, что у всего есть конец, в том числе и у самсары.


Начала нет , а конец есть .

Это как-так ?

Объясните ,своими словами , пожалуйста.

----------


## Фил

> Начала нет , а конец есть .
> 
> Это как-так ?
> 
> Объясните ,своими словами , пожалуйста.


Совокупность отрицательных чисел от -бесконечности до 0  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (21.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Поймите, что у всего есть конец, в том числе и у самсары.


Как вы себе это представляете? 




> Нет НИЧЕГО вечного.


В индийской философии вечным является Пространство. И его атрибуты некоторые. Продолжительность, материя. 
А вот всё, что выражено в форме и в состоянии, которое является следствием жизни в формах - это _меняется_.
Но, это не значит, что оно не вечно. Попробуйте понять этот парадокс. Уже, кажется, вам приводил пример младенца и старика. 
Они в каком-то смысле разные и у них нет ничего общего. Правильно? - правильно. Но в другом смысле: они одно и то же. Разные состояния одного и того же человека. Так же, уверяю, точно так же и во всем остальном. Отличие только в масштабах.  




> А ваш период в беспредельности — это действительно не нирвана.


давайте достигнем. И там будем судить, что это такое. Я слышал и верю в то, что самосознающее себя Эго там существует. Иначе, всё бессмысленно. Одно можно сказать: это в одном смысле конец. В другом смысле - нет, не конец. Смотрите про младенца и старика.

----------

Шавырин (21.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Череда рождений и смертей - колесо сансары.


ответьте пожалуйста на такой вопрос: где берется энергия для всяких процессов в организме? Где берется энергия, чтобы поддерживать психические и духовные процессы? Давайте так, этот аспект еще не рассматривали. 




> Чтобы снова и снова рождаться, необходимо, чтобы снова и снова возникали жажда и привязанность.


В некоторых источниках есть такой термин, как "Карана шарира". Буквально "тело причины". Так вот, этим телом или в этом теле живут в нирване. Просто примите к сведению, можете не верить. Что это такое? Это благие причины, которые были порождены в период сансары. Во время перевоплощений в телах разных лок. 




> Нирвана это прекращение жажды и привязанности. Нирвана это очень четко значит, что не будет больше новых рождений ни в одном из уделов сансары.


И это именно так. Это то состояние, в котором "можно быть единым с жизнью и всё-таки не жить". Не переживать, не хотеть и не удовлетворять хотение. И все-таки иметь энергию для жизни

----------


## Фил

> Я слышал и верю в то, что самосознающее себя Эго там существует. Иначе, всё бессмысленно.


Вот если оно там существует - то всё и бессмысленно!
У нас разные представления о бессмысленном  :Smilie:

----------


## Фридегар

> Восприятие?


не только восприятие. В критические моменты у некоторых возникает просветление сознания. Когда как бы кто-то еще помогает выбраться из тяжелой ситуации. Человек очень ярко понимает, что происходит и что надо делать в данный момент, и как это надо делать. При этом он забывает про себя вообще. ... хотя, есть и противоположный пример - ступор сознания.

----------


## Фил

> ответьте пожалуйста на такой вопрос: где берется энергия для всяких процессов в организме? Где берется энергия, чтобы поддерживать психические и духовные процессы? Давайте так, этот аспект еще не рассматривали.


В самих же психических процессах и берётся.
Один за другим, начинаешь сам себя нагнетать. генерить до белого каления, а можно и до инсульта.
А можно как все, по чуть-чуть, от пятницы к пятнице и назвать это глубокомысленно "смысл жизни в самой жизни"

----------


## Фил

> не только восприятие. В критические моменты у некоторых возникает просветление сознания. Когда как бы кто-то еще помогает выбраться из тяжелой ситуации. Человек очень ярко понимает, что происходит и что надо делать в данный момент, и как это надо делать. При этом он забывает про себя вообще. ... хотя, есть и противоположный пример - ступор сознания.


Так вот же!
Это же как раз не со-знание.
Это, наверное, просто "знание". 
Обсуждать его не с кем, не до них в тот момент. Я понимаю о чем Вы говорите.

----------


## Фридегар

> Уже то, что Вы пишите о "тяготах и испытаниях первой дхьяны" показывает, что Вы плохо осознаете, что такое пити и сукха (восторг и счастье) - важные факторы первой дхьяны.


у меня никогда не было так, что мол вот кто-то говорит, что теперь я в первой дхьяне. И если буду хорошо вести себя - стану во второй. Тем не менее, очень хорошо понимаю и чистый восторг и тягости. С моей точки зрения, конечно

----------


## Фридегар

> В самих же психических процессах и берётся.


Нет. С моей точки зрения нет. Пусть пипл ответит  :Smilie: 
У меня есть свой вариант ответа. Можно будет сопоставить, потом.

----------

Фил (21.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Вот если оно там существует - то всё и бессмысленно!


Подумайте: абсолютное, окончательное, всеобъемлющее, всепроникающее СЧАСТЬЕ. У которого нет другого. В котором нет ничего неудовлетворенного. Нет ничего такого, к чему хотелось бы вернуться или просто приблизиться. Окончательное счастье без малейшего привкуса сожаления или горести. И ВЫ ПОНИМАЕТЕ ЭТО настолько ясно, насколько это только возможно. И это состояние происходит ВСЕГДА. Не уменьшаясь и не увеличиваясь. В прошлом и будущем, которые сливаются в Вечное Настоящее. Это конечная цель. Другой нет

----------


## Йен

> Подумайте: абсолютное, окончательное, всеобъемлющее, всепроникающее СЧАСТЬЕ. У которого нет другого. В котором нет ничего неудовлетворенного. Нет ничего такого, к чему хотелось бы вернуться или просто приблизиться. Окончательное счастье без малейшего привкуса сожаления или горести. И ВЫ ПОНИМАЕТЕ ЭТО настолько ясно, насколько это только возможно. И это состояние происходит ВСЕГДА. Не уменьшаясь и не увеличиваясь. В прошлом и будущем, которые сливаются в Вечное Настоящее. Это конечная цель. Другой нет


Ощущение счастья может быть только в сансаре, а все что в сансаре - непостоянно, неполно и поэтому является дуккхой, в Ниббане же его просто нечем ощущать )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как вы себе это представляете? 
> 
> 
> 
> В индийской философии вечным является Пространство. И его атрибуты некоторые. Продолжительность, материя. 
> А вот всё, что выражено в форме и в состоянии, которое является следствием жизни в формах - это _меняется_.
> Но, это не значит, что оно не вечно. Попробуйте понять этот парадокс. Уже, кажется, вам приводил пример младенца и старика. 
> Они в каком-то смысле разные и у них нет ничего общего. Правильно? - правильно. Но в другом смысле: они одно и то же. Разные состояния одного и того же человека. Так же, уверяю, точно так же и во всем остальном. Отличие только в масштабах.  
> 
> ...


Давайте слушать тех, кто достиг, хорошо?  :Wink: 
Есть сфера, в которой пространства нет. Эта сфера достигалась даже не буддийскими мастерами. Поэтому "вечное пространство" - это фактор, который обнаруживается не во всех мирах сансары, а те миры, в которых обнаруживается - отнюдь не вечны, они циклически возникают и прекращаются.


Далее, Будда и Архаты не раз утверждали: все, что возникает - прекращается. 

Есть лишь одна нерожденная сфера, для которой нет возникновения и прекращения - это нирвана.

Далее, татхагата, пребывающий в нирване, можно назвать сознанием, но в нем нет никакого самосознания, нет эго.

Не важно, имеет ли это для Вас смысл или нет. Есть сферы, в которых нет никакого смысла вовсе. Но и в этих сферах есть рождение и смерть.

----------


## Won Soeng

> ответьте пожалуйста на такой вопрос: где берется энергия для всяких процессов в организме? Где берется энергия, чтобы поддерживать психические и духовные процессы? Давайте так, этот аспект еще не рассматривали. 
> 
> 
> 
> В некоторых источниках есть такой термин, как "Карана шарира". Буквально "тело причины". Так вот, этим телом или в этом теле живут в нирване. Просто примите к сведению, можете не верить. Что это такое? Это благие причины, которые были порождены в период сансары. Во время перевоплощений в телах разных лок. 
> 
> 
> 
> И это именно так. Это то состояние, в котором "можно быть единым с жизнью и всё-таки не жить". Не переживать, не хотеть и не удовлетворять хотение. И все-таки иметь энергию для жизни


Начнем с того, что мне нет необходимости верить или не верить каким-то там источникам. Есть прямое учение, для которого важна вера лишь как мотивирующий фактор, поддерживающий решимость и упорство. Все это проверяется, а не обсуждается.

Далее - энергия это то, что обнаруживается, как некое условие изменений, действия. Поэтому энергия обнаруживается посредством изменчивости. 
Если же говорить в терминах 12-звенной цепи, то все возникает взаимообусловленно. Энергия - это неведение и жажда. Происходят они из пищи и чувствования.

Нирвану же следует исследовать, а не придумывать, какова она. Есть множество указаний на нирвану и на то, как ее достигать. 
Нам с Вами стоит воздержаться от любых утверждений в отношении нирваны.

Прежде всего потому, что жизнь в любой форме определяется рождением, а нирвана - это прекращение рождений и жизни (умирания).
Не важно, верите Вы в это или нет. Но то, что Вы утверждаете не стоит доверия. Пока Вы утверждаете что-то, не соответствующее словам Будд, Архатов, великих мастеров и учителей - какой смысл прислушиваться к Вашим словам? Только плодить сомнения и нерешительность и терять усердие

----------


## Йен

> В некоторых источниках есть такой термин, как "Карана шарира". Буквально "тело причины". Так вот, этим телом или в этом теле живут в нирване. Просто примите к сведению, можете не верить. Что это такое? Это благие причины, которые были порождены в период сансары. Во время перевоплощений в телах разных лок.


 Просто примите к сведению, что это не ниббана. Если бы в ниббане было тело, то были бы и смерть и перерождения, а это уже банальная сансара.

----------

Won Soeng (21.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Подумайте: абсолютное, окончательное, всеобъемлющее, всепроникающее СЧАСТЬЕ. У которого нет другого. В котором нет ничего неудовлетворенного. Нет ничего такого, к чему хотелось бы вернуться или просто приблизиться. Окончательное счастье без малейшего привкуса сожаления или горести. И ВЫ ПОНИМАЕТЕ ЭТО настолько ясно, насколько это только возможно. И это состояние происходит ВСЕГДА. Не уменьшаясь и не увеличиваясь. В прошлом и будущем, которые сливаются в Вечное Настоящее. Это конечная цель. Другой нет


Это невозможно при наличии эго.
Эго и Счастье взаимоисключающие понятие.
Счастье - это объединение частей, а Эго - это разделение.
Но Эго и не нужно уже будет, и растворится оно, и Вы этого даже не заметите, потому что замечать будет некому.

----------


## Aion

> Это невозможно при наличии эго.
> Эго и Счастье взаимоисключающие понятие.
> Счастье - это объединение частей, а Эго - это разделение.
> Но Эго и не нужно уже будет, и растворится оно, и Вы этого даже не заметите, потому что замечать будет некому.


Если по-простому, эго - центр поля сознания, а счастье - покой ума. Так что, вполне они совместимы.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (22.01.2016), Фил (21.01.2016), Шавырин (21.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что такое сознание? не измененное, а обычное? - это отношение познающего к познаваемому посредством познания. 
> Нирвана - безболезненное состояние избавления от страдания. У человека только 2 мотива, по которым он действует: 
> 
> 1. Стремление к радости
> 2. Избавление от страдания. 
> 
> Если бы не авидья, то этот мотив был бы только один - стремление к радости и получение её. Но, так как при "нисхождении" ко все более и более грубым чувствам и эмоциям Эго или тот, кто перевоплощается запутывается в следствиях - это приводит к страданию. Причина страдания - авидья или неправильное желание получить радость. И это становится 2-м основным мотивом для всякого действия. Избавление от страдания. Так вот буддизм учит, как осознать, что страдание - это не случайность, но непреложный фактор бытия. И как найти новый путь в этом цикле для достижения новой или следующей Нирваны в бесконечной цепи нирван и сансар. То есть, избавиться от страдания и получить радость без последствий. Уж извините за вольный полет мысли. Не претендую на истинность данных размышлений, но ведь это и не учебник, правда ведь? Думайте так, как вам это покажется правильным. И поговорим


Что такое  випассана(пали) випашьяна(санскр.) лхатонг(тиб.)  ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как вы себе это представляете?


Я представляю себе это так: было иллюзорное представление о «себе» и «своём», была самсара, представление исчезло, самсара прекратилась.




> В индийской философии вечным является Пространство. И его атрибуты некоторые. Продолжительность, материя. 
> А вот всё, что выражено в форме и в состоянии, которое является следствием жизни в формах - это _меняется_.
> Но, это не значит, что оно не вечно.


Такое представление о пространстве —это просто ментальный конструкт. Условно считается, что есть какая-то «материя», которая «в целом» «постоянно» сохраняет какие-то «атрибуты». Но ничему в реальности это не соответствует. Ничего такого, на что можно было бы указать, и сказать: «вот вечная материя, вот её постоянный атрибут» не бывает.




> давайте достигнем. И там будем судить, что это такое.


Вы никогда не достигнете, пользуясь вашими ложными воззрениями.




> Я слышал и верю в то, что самосознающее себя Эго там существует.


Ну а я слышал, что луна сделана из зелёного сыра. Не надо, пожалуйста, свои слухи распространять на буддийском форуме под видом буддизма.

----------

Фил (22.01.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Не надо, пожалуйста, свои слухи распространять на буддийском форуме под видом буддизма.


Что криминального в том , что человек в "ветке" Общий форум выражает свои мысли , а не повторяет *прочитанные* и *заученные* фразы (других) ?

----------

Фил (22.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что криминального в том , что человек в "ветке" Общий форум выражает свои мысли , а не повторяет *прочитанные* и *заученные* фразы (других) ?


Ничего. Главное, чтобы за буддизм не выдавал.

А то, к примеру, идёт обсуждение нирваны, и вдруг появляется некто, заявляющий, нет, на самом деле, нирвана — это перерождение в арупалоке, после которого снова наступит перерождение в камалоке, а потом опять и опять, это и есть цель буддийского учения.

И вообще-то, это не его мысли, а такие же заученные фразы, просто из небуддийских учений.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.01.2016), Сергей Хос (22.01.2016), Фил (22.01.2016), Шавырин (22.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Во! Как оказывается много тупиков мировоззрения.
И мировоззренческого тупизма ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Совокупность отрицательных чисел от -бесконечности до 0


Продолжая метафору: а последующий, уходящий в бесконечность, ряд положительных чисел - это вероятно, Вечная Жизнь )))

----------

Фил (22.01.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Продолжая метафору: а последующий, уходящий в бесконечность, ряд положительных чисел - это вероятно, Вечная Жизнь )))


Ничуть. Положительные и отрицательные числа это разные феномены (положительные- это натуральные-т.е символы реальных вещей, а отрицательные- лишь для удобства). А ноль- вообще многие не включают в натуральный ряд-ибо он символ отсутствия. Поэтому сей символизм не уместен- ибо в природе нуля и отрицаловки-нет.

----------

Шавырин (22.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ничуть. Положительные и отрицательные числа это разные феномены (положительные- это натуральные-т.е символы реальных вещей, а отрицательные- лишь для удобства). А ноль- вообще многие не включают в натуральный ряд-ибо он символ отсутствия. Поэтому сей символизм не уместен- ибо в природе нуля и отрицаловки-нет.


как это нуля нет?
Вот у меня сейчас бутерброда с черной икрой - нет. Вот он ноль бутербродов черной икры.
Но это если я равнодушно к бутербродам с черной икрой отношусь.
А вот если я его страстно хочу - то у меня -1 бутерброд черной икры, потому что он мне нужен, а его - нет. Вполне себе реальное отсутствие.  :Smilie: 

Т.е. если наш ум, это часть природы, то значит есть в природе и ноль и отрицательные числа.
А с точки зрения жука, не исключено, что у него вообще никаких чисел нет.

----------


## Дубинин

> как это нуля нет?
> Вот у меня сейчас бутерброда с черной икрой - нет. Вот он ноль бутербродов черной икры.
> Но это если я равнодушно к бутербродам с черной икрой отношусь.
> А вот если я его страстно хочу - то у меня -1 бутерброд черной икры, потому что он мне нужен, а его - нет. Вполне себе реальное отсутствие. 
> 
> Т.е. если наш ум, это часть природы, то значит есть в природе и ноль и отрицательные числа.
> А с точки зрения жука, не исключено, что у него вообще никаких чисел нет.


С точки зрения формальной логики, символ умозаключения: "нет бутерброда" и символ количества бутербродов, описывают разные феномены. Ноль это символ всегда умозаключения и никогда не прямого восприятия чувствами. Ну а натур-число наоборот- символ- чего-то прямо (реально) воспринимаемого. (а про : " субъективное мышление- объективно-т.е Часть Природы"- да-же не знаю что сказать))

----------

Алик (22.01.2016), Фил (22.01.2016), Шавырин (22.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> (а про : " субъективное мышление- объективно-т.е Часть Природы"- да-же не знаю что сказать))


Да это в порядке шутки  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (22.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ничуть. Положительные и отрицательные числа это разные феномены


Как жизнь и смерть?
Ну, тогда эту метафору можно развернуть так: телесная жизнь с т.зр. духовности - это своего рода "отрицательные числа", а переход через смерть (= точка "ноль") знаменует вступление в вечную (бесконечную) духовную жизнь (= ряд положительных чисел).
В общем, резвиться на основе метафор можно сколько угодно, и метафора, приведенная Филом, ровным счетом ничего не объясняет, а лишь демонстрирует его собственные фантазии.
Что есть очень хорошая иллюстрация тупиковости как любого мировоззрения, так и его отсутствия. ))))
А вот различать тупики - занятие интересное. Потому я и привел досточтимой публике на потеху соображения многознающего буддолога.

----------


## Дубинин

Я это к тому, что т.н. "начало и конец", никогда не существуют как не плод размышления. В Природе, без произвольного выделения чего-то мыслью, таких феноменов просто нет.

----------

Алик (22.01.2016), Альбина (23.01.2016), Фил (22.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> В общем, резвиться на основе метафор можно сколько угодно, и метафора, приведенная Филом, ровным счетом ничего не объясняет, а лишь демонстрирует его собственные фантазии.


 Это так.




> Что есть очень хорошая иллюстрация тупиковости как любого мировоззрения, так и его отсутствия. ))))


 А вот каким образом это демонстрирует тупиковость отсутствия мировоззрения? На примере атеиста никак нельзя продемонстрировать тупиковость веры в Бога, это иррелевантно (не имеет отношения)

----------


## Lanky

> Я это к тому, что т.н. "начало и конец", никогда не существуют как не плод размышления. В Природе, без произвольного выделения чего-то мыслью, таких феноменов просто нет.


это вы сейчас про рога зайца ?

----------


## Дубинин

> это вы сейчас про рога зайца ?


Рога зайца- это не договорный бред одного, а скажем отрицательные числа и "начало-ноль"- это договорный бред.

----------

Lanky (22.01.2016), Альбина (23.01.2016), Фил (22.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Рога зайца- это не договорный бред одного, а скажем отрицательные числа и "начало-ноль"- это договорный бред.


Это бред полезный для преобразования среды обитания, в отличие от рогов зайца, которые просто бесполезный бред.
Было бы полезно - и насчет рогов бы договорились.

----------

Алик (22.01.2016), Альбина (23.01.2016), Дубинин (22.01.2016), Шавырин (22.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мужики, хорош городить тупики! : ))

С чего к заяцам-то претензии?
В прошлом, сказывают/изображают, бывали они и рогатые. А в будущем кто угодно рогатый -- это вопрос развития генетики, не более того.
И по поводу такого сущ-ва как кролень или джекалоп уже давно договорились все, кто хотел: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Рогатый_заяц : )

----------

Aion (22.01.2016), Альбина (22.01.2016), Дубинин (22.01.2016), Нико (22.01.2016), Фил (22.01.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

Тупик ? 

Парибок v.s. Хос

 ...

----------

Aion (22.01.2016), Lanky (22.01.2016), Альбина (22.01.2016), Нико (22.01.2016), Фил (23.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2016)

----------


## Lanky

> Тупик ? 
> 
> Парибок v.s. Хос
> 
>  ...


О, мудрые, умудренные мудростью мудрых !   :Kiss:

----------


## Lanky

А Юй Кан хде ?

----------


## Юй Кан

Конкретные, а не выдуматые, тупики -- вот:





А то -- человеки! : ) Как и Юй Кан, который сидит, как обычно, дома...
Тупики -- клёвые: шустрые, забавные и т.п. : ) А человеки -- они разные бывают. %)

----------

Альбина (23.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (23.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2016)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Тогда, как "всеведение" Бога подразумевает, что он знает всё, даже как построить атомную подлодку


Ну тогда он просто садист. Заведомо поставивший людей в неравные условия, зная к чему это приведёт и для некоторых из них выбрав наказание в виде адских мук в примеру, зная причём как сделать, чтобы предотвратить это.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну тогда он просто садист. Заведомо поставивший людей в неравные условия, зная к чему это приведёт и для некоторых из них выбрав наказание в виде адских мук в примеру, зная причём как сделать, чтобы предотвратить это.


Аллах милостив! Воля Аллаха не подлежит критике! На все воля Аллаха, Аллах прощает. Любовь Аллаха безгранична, все сделано наиболее лучшим способом. Значит по другому было невозможно! Аллах велик!
 :Smilie:

----------

АртёмМ (23.01.2016), Шавырин (24.01.2016)

----------


## Абхиван

> Тупик ? 
> 
> Парибок v.s. Хос
> 
>  ...


А схема предложенная " питерским буддологом ", однако, работает. Быть Парибку Богом " некоторых теистов " ( весь он такой задумчиво-статичный ), а Хосу быть Буддой ( динамизм уже на лицо ).

----------

Шавырин (25.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Есть сфера, в которой пространства нет.


Противоречие явное и очевидное. Дошли до обычных парадоксальных трактовок базовых понятий: "Сфе́ра (др.-греч. σφαῖρα — мяч, шар — это геометрическое место точек в пространстве, равноудаленных от некоторой заданной точки (центра сферы)."

Сфера - ограниченная часть пространства, находящаяся в пространстве. Потому, надо потихоньку идти от собственного опыта. Чтобы название понятий имело смысл

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2016), Фил (27.01.2016), Шавырин (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Исхитрись-ка мне добыть 
> То, чего не может быть


***

----------


## Фридегар

> Сообщение от Фридегар
> 
> 
> ответьте пожалуйста на такой вопрос: где берется энергия для всяких процессов в организме? Где берется энергия, чтобы поддерживать психические и духовные процессы?
> 
> 
> энергия это то, что обнаруживается, как некое условие изменений, действия. Поэтому энергия обнаруживается посредством изменчивости.


Но откуда берется энергия? Всё-таки хочу остановиться на этом, уж извините. Она не берется просто так из ниоткуда. Возьмем самое простое: обычная энергия, позволяющая жить физическому телу. Очевидно, что она, эта энергия берется из пищи. Кто-то съел курицу и чувствует себя хорошо. Чего нельзя сказать о самой курице, у которой эту самую энергию насильственно отобрали. На этом основан один из аспектов закона Кармы. Вышеупомянутая курица прилагала усилия жизни, чтобы накопить массу её физического тела и содержащейся в нем энергии. Которую человек съел.

----------


## Won Soeng

Кроме математического значения есть и другое https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...D%D0%B8%D1%8F)

Можно использовать более нейтральное слово "область", если Вас смущает "сфера". 

Область арупалока под названием "бесконечное сознание" обнаруживается с прекращением контакта с областью арупалоки, называемой "бесконечное пространство".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2016), Монферран (27.01.2016), Фил (27.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но откуда берется энергия, всё-таки хочу остановиться на этом? Она не берется просто так из ниоткуда. Возьмем самое простое: обычная энергия, позволяющая жить физическому телу. Очевидно, что она, эта энергия берется из пищи. Кто-то съел курицу и чувствует себя хорошо. Чего нельзя сказать о самой курице, у которой эту самую энергию насильственно отобрали. На этом основан один из аспектов закона Кармы.


Этерналисту трудно понять закон взаимозависимого возникновения.
Вы субстанциализируете нечто, что называете "энергия". 

Однако, энергия обнаруживается вследствие изменений. Что-то изменяется и Вы обнаруживаете закономерности изменений.

Если нет изменений - Вы ничего не можете сказать об энергии. 

Этерналист начинает с предположения о том, что нечто существует, независимо от того, обнаружено это или нет.
И это предположение очень сильно. Его трудно критически рассмотреть и оставить без внимания.

Если Вы начнете рассматривать альтернативу этерналистической установке, Вы будете испытывать неудобство, тревогу и страх. Ваша убежденность в том, что в центре (в сути) мироздания есть нечто независимое от восприятия будет вызывать неприязнь и скепсис к любой альтернативной идее. Скепсис необоснованный, но весьма ощутимый.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016), Фил (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> то, что Вы утверждаете не стоит доверия. Пока Вы утверждаете что-то, не соответствующее словам Будд, Архатов, великих мастеров и учителей - какой смысл прислушиваться к Вашим словам? Только плодить сомнения и нерешительность и терять усердие


Именно так оно и есть - не стоит доверять и тем более доверяться. Ценно то, что вы сами сможете понять. В том числе и сопоставляя разные мнения. Хоть это и не слишком приятно и радостно иногда. Но именно это и ценно. Свои борения и напряжения. Тогда вы - причина нахождений и заблуждений. Хозяин и причина, во многом. Потому и плод этого нахождения останется с вами навсегда. Или надолго, по крайней мере

----------

Шавырин (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Можно использовать более нейтральное слово "область", если Вас смущает "сфера".


А область, что это такое? Тоже часть пространства. Или страны или местности, если приземленно

----------


## Фридегар

> Область арупалока под названием "бесконечное сознание" обнаруживается с прекращением контакта с областью арупалоки, называемой "бесконечное пространство".


Я это тоже читал. "Счастье нирваны" в описании ближайшего ученика Будды. Истина во взгляде на небо. Даже это внешнее пространство безгранично. Не говоря уже о других его аспектах. Граница - это способность мыслить и воображать. А так же чувствовать и воспринимать. Но эта граница всегда, если человек эволюционирует - она расширяется. Человек захватывает всё новые и новые области пространства. Как в мыслях и чувствах так и в восприятиях. ... но это разворачивание и расширение не может продолжаться вечно. Рано или поздно наступает обратный процесс - эта спираль начинает сворачиваться. Это и есть нирвана. Когда отделившийся от внешнего _нирвани_ живет только своими накоплениями. До их окончания. Потом - снова разворачивание спирали. Это если очень кратко

----------


## Won Soeng

> Именно так оно и есть - не стоит доверять и тем более доверяться. Ценно то, что вы сами сможете понять. В том числе и сопоставляя разные мнения. Хоть это и не слишком приятно и радостно иногда. Но именно это и ценно. Свои борения и напряжения. Тогда вы - причина нахождений и заблуждений. Хозяин и причина, во многом. Потому и плод этого нахождения останется с вами навсегда. Или надолго, по крайней мере


Прежде всего стоит научиться рассматривать взгляды содержательно и в свете ключевых признаков, эти взгляды идентифицирующих.
Тогда можно попробовать рассмотреть не просто нигилистическое отрицание самих взглядов, а критически рассмотреть ключевые признаки с точки зрения их восприятия. Тогда можно обнаружить то, что упущено с прекращением этих признаков.

Это практический метод, в отличие от рассмотрения определений слов словами.
Когда мы исследуем взгляды, мы не можем опираться только на выражение этих взглядов вербально. Нужно видеть, что эти взгляды выражают.
Как говорили древние греки - мы можем видеть предметы, и варвары могут их видеть. Мы можем слышать звуки речи, и варвары могут их слышать. Мы понимаем связь речи с предметами, а варварам эта связь не понятна.

Следует добиваться понимания, что же выражали те или иные описания взглядов. А для этого необходимо взгляды детально исследовать. Просто их утверждать или отрицать - недостаточно.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Противоречие явное и очевидное. Дошли до обычных парадоксальных трактовок базовых понятий: "Сфе́ра (др.-греч. σφαῖρα — мяч, шар — это геометрическое место точек в пространстве, равноудаленных от некоторой заданной точки (центра сферы)."
> 
> Сфера - ограниченная часть пространства, находящаяся в пространстве. Потому, надо потихоньку идти от собственного опыта. Чтобы название понятий имело смысл


В высших арупа прекращается  опыт переживания пространства и сознания. По сути арупа - высший опыт нигилизма )

А затем снова вниз (

Это не Нирвана.

----------


## Фил

> А область, что это такое? Тоже часть пространства. Или страны или местности, если приземленно


В рамках данной темы, давайте условимся о том, что область - это не часть пространства.

----------

Won Soeng (27.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я это тоже читал. "Счастье нирваны" в описании ближайшего ученика Будды


Почитайте по восемь дхьян. Четыре рупа и четыре арупа. 
Трудно концептуально понять, о чем идет речь, пока хотя бы смутно не будут обнаружены пять препятствий и пять факторов.

С опытом распознавания пяти препятствий и пяти факторов растет необходимая мудрость, в свете которой описания дхьян перестают быть некоторой концепцией, а становятся очень точной инструкцией.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Но откуда берется энергия? Всё-таки хочу остановиться на этом, уж извините. Она не берется просто так из ниоткуда. Возьмем самое простое: обычная энергия, позволяющая жить физическому телу. Очевидно, что она, эта энергия берется из пищи. Кто-то съел курицу и чувствует себя хорошо. Чего нельзя сказать о самой курице, у которой эту самую энергию насильственно отобрали. На этом основан один из аспектов закона Кармы. Вышеупомянутая курица прилагала усилия жизни, чтобы накопить массу её физического тела и содержащейся в нем энергии. Которую человек съел.


Не из ниоткуда.
Она берется из взаимозависимого возникновения.
Вы хотите спросить, откуда взялась энергия для самого первого элемента взаимозависимого  возникновения?
Такого элемента нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

Весь мир так живет. Черные дыры в пространстве космоса - это тот самый обратный процесс жизни. Звезды тоже впадают в этот период обратного накопления силы. Как и люди.

----------


## Фридегар

> Не из ниоткуда.


прочтите, пожалуйста что пишу.

----------


## Фил

> Весь мир так живет. Черные дыры в пространстве космоса - это тот самый обратный процесс жизни. Звезды тоже впадают в этот период обратного накопления силы. Как и люди.


Я вообще не знаю, что такое черная дыра.
А Вы так уверенно говорите, как будто там были?

----------


## Фридегар

> В рамках данной темы, давайте условимся о том, что область - это не часть пространства.


А что?

----------


## Фил

> А что?


Множество, совокупность

----------


## Фридегар

> В высших арупа


Что такое "высшие арупа"?

----------


## Фил

> прочтите, пожалуйста что пишу.


Я понял так, что Вы, строя цепочку яйцо-курица-человек хотите придти к выводу, откуда взялось самое первое прото-яйцо?

----------


## Фридегар

Эта тема прекрасно показывает отсутствие опыта. По-моему, если и есть смысл говорить не зная сути, то не большой. Будет смысл, если попытаться устремиться к этой сути. То есть, делать усилия. Это и есть яджна или ягья. Жертва.  

Шопенгауэр пишет чем животное отличается от растения, как недавно прочел. Растение живет _раздражителями_ и питается солнечным светом и корнями. Если лишить его того и другого - оно засохнет. Животное, это уже более высшая ступень эволюции. Живет _мотивами_. И когда нет пищи там, где оно находится, оно устремляется к ней. Ищет и ловит, так сказать. У человека так же, во многом. Но на более высшей ступени. Он испытывает страдания голода, если нуждается в духовной пище. Кто-то как растение умирает, если не может устремиться, кто-то устремляется. Жестко, но справедливо, я считаю.

----------


## Фридегар

> Я вообще не знаю, что такое черная дыра.


Почитайте астрономические объяснения. В нашей Галактике Млечный Путь (которую видно как Млечный Путь на небе ночью, это плоскость нашей Галактики) - в середине нашей Галактики есть черная дыра. Или как бы гигантский водоворот, насколько я понял.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В высших арупа прекращается  опыт переживания пространства и сознания. По сути арупа - высший опыт нигилизма )
> 
> А затем снова вниз (
> 
> Это не Нирвана.


Нигилизм это неверные, крайние взгляды. Если этернализм - это утверждение чего-то непознанного, то нигилизм - это отрицание чего-то непознанного.

Дхьяны - это распознаваемые ступени глубины сосредоточения. Распознаваемые по конкретным факторам.
Важнейшим критерием дхьяны является прекращение. Сначала пяти препятствий, затем предмета поглощающего поток внимания, затем восторга, потом блаженства, наконец в прекращением контакта с формой (т.е. любыми ограниченными представлениями) обнаруживается сфера "бесконечного пространства". Затем прекращая контакт с представлением о направленности обнаруживается сфера "бесконечное сознание". Далее прекращается контакт с представлением о каком бы то ни было различении и обнаруживается сфера "ничего нет". С окончательным прекращением контакта обнаруживается сфера ни воспрятия, ни невосприятия. И все эти сферы - все еще не нирвана. 

Нирвана подобна обрубку пальмы. Контакт может возникать, может прекращаться, но чувство, связанное с возникновением контакта не содержит ни приятного, ни неприятного, ни неопределенного. Поэтому нирвана может быть обнаружена вовсе без дхьян, а все более утонченное погружение в дхьяны не помогает обнаружить нирвану.

Наиболее ясно это можно обнаружить в четвертой дхьяне, погрузившись в нее из человеческого состояния. Существа, рожденные в четвертой дхьяне обладают недостаточными способностями как для обнаружения нирваны, так и к обучению дхарме. 

Однонаправленность и невозмутимость четвертой дхьяны - наиболее подходящий инструмент для исследования взаимозависимого возникновения всего.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Прежде всего стоит научиться рассматривать взгляды содержательно и в свете ключевых признаков, эти взгляды идентифицирующих.
> Тогда можно попробовать рассмотреть не просто нигилистическое отрицание самих взглядов, а критически рассмотреть ключевые признаки с точки зрения их восприятия. Тогда можно обнаружить то, что упущено с прекращением этих признаков.
> 
> Это практический метод, в отличие от рассмотрения определений слов словами.
> Когда мы исследуем взгляды, мы не можем опираться только на выражение этих взглядов вербально. Нужно видеть, что эти взгляды выражают.
> Как говорили древние греки - мы можем видеть предметы, и варвары могут их видеть. Мы можем слышать звуки речи, и варвары могут их слышать. Мы понимаем связь речи с предметами, а варварам эта связь не понятна.
> 
> Следует добиваться понимания, что же выражали те или иные описания взглядов. А для этого необходимо взгляды детально исследовать. Просто их утверждать или отрицать - недостаточно.


Именно. Вот, вы тоже подошли. Теперь вот вам остается либо исполнять для самого себя то, что вы пишете. Либо не исполнять. Только и всего. Результат сами сможете понять, каким он будет.

----------


## Фил

> Почитайте астрономические объяснения. В нашей Галактике Млечный Путь (которую видно как Млечный Путь на небе ночью, это плоскость нашей Галактики) - в середине нашей Галактики есть черная дыра. Или как бы гигантский водоворот, насколько я понял.


Конечно такие научно-популярные сведения то я знаю.
Но все что касается черных дыр, это же спекуляция. Как их изучить, если из них не исходит никакая информация?
Там все что угодно может быть.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что такое "высшие арупа"?


Ākiñcanyāyatana

Naivasamjnñānasamjñāyatana

----------


## Won Soeng

Фридегар, специально для этерналистов есть очень полезное учение. Просто представьте, что все, о чем учит Будда - это лишь пространство ума, пространство представлений. Только этот внутренний простор, картина мироздания, не более того. Представьте, что все, о чем идет речь - это то, что создано умом, чем бы он ни был.

Это помогает правильно направить внимание. Черные дыры не важны для постижения учения Будды. 
Для постижения учения Будды важно внимание, которое обнаруживает знание, понимание, ситуации, предметы, существа и т.д.

Люди нередко путают учение Будды с космологией, метафизикой и разными философскими взглядами на мироздание.
Будда же учил лишь тому, что страдание, знакомое каждому существу имеет причину, может быть прекращено и есть путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания.

Учиться Дхарме можно в меру своих представлений о страдании. 
Размышления же о мире называются мирскими и не ведут к постижению Дхармы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2016), Монферран (27.01.2016), Фил (27.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Именно. Вот, вы тоже подошли. Теперь вот вам остается либо исполнять для самого себя то, что вы пишете. Либо не исполнять. Только и всего. Результат сами сможете понять, каким он будет.


За меня можете совершенно не волноваться. Моя практика ясна и пряма. Мне известны мои привязанности и очевиден дальнейший путь.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . 
> 
> Однонаправленность и невозмутимость четвертой дхьяны - наиболее подходящий инструмент для исследования взаимозависимого возникновения всего.



Если без випашьяны,  то просто зависание надолго в дхьяне.

А затем по исчерпании условий, потеря, и вниз.

----------


## Фридегар

> Нирвана подобна обрубку пальмы. Контакт может возникать, может прекращаться, но чувство, связанное с возникновением контакта не содержит ни приятного, ни неприятного, ни неопределенного. Поэтому нирвана может быть обнаружена вовсе без дхьян, а все более утонченное погружение в дхьяны не помогает обнаружить нирвану.


Вы, например, понимаете, что человек - это совокупность разных частей, которые контактируют друг с другом? Мысль с чувством. Чувство бывает связанным с внешними воприятиями через глаз, ухо, нос..., но чувство так же бывает через восприятие мыслей. Которые рождают ощущения другого порядка. Что называется "настроениями". Всё это есть "контакт".

----------


## Фридегар

> За меня можете совершенно не волноваться. Моя практика ясна и пряма. Мне известны мои привязанности и очевиден дальнейший путь.


Вы знаете, что такое медиумизм? И какое влияние он оказывает на человека? И нормально это или нет.

----------


## Фридегар

вот, если зашел разговор на эту тему. Это фрагмент "беседы" через медиума. Как они там его называют "переводчика". То есть того, кто передаёт мысли _тех_, что находятся "по ту сторону". Он, этот "переводчик" вошел в состояние транса и стал посредником и передатчиком тех мыслей, которые ему внушают _другие существа_:




что скажете? Вот текст этого фрагмента: 




> Август 17, 1994
> 
> - Спрашивайте …
> - Хорошо, скажите на переводчика сильно влияет необычная обстановка? 
> - Мы уже говорили вам, мы не покидаем вас. Всё зависит от того сможете ли вы услышать нас.
> - Мы стараемся но сегодня необычная обстановка, и мне кажется переводчик трудновато выходил на сеанс
> - А вы подумайте, для вас она обычна?
> - Да, и для нас она тоже волнительна, необычна, мы волнуемся …
> - Хм
> ...


обратите внимание, как исследователи которые сидят обращаются к тем неведомым существам _через_ "переводчика". Обращаются к тем существам, называя переводчика в третьем лице.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы, например, понимаете, что человек - это совокупность разных частей, которые контактируют друг с другом? Мысль с чувством. Чувство бывает связанным с внешними воприятиями через глаз, ухо, нос..., но чувство так же бывает через восприятие мыслей. Которые рождают ощущения другого порядка. Что называется "настроениями". Всё это есть "контакт".


Тогда, что  авидья ,а, что анатма, применительно к этим контактёрам  :Smilie:  совокупностям ?

----------


## Фридегар

> Сообщение от Фридегар
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Цхултрим Тращи
> ...


Но это не не конец. Это продолжение. Это расширение сознания. А не окончание его

----------


## Won Soeng

> А область, что это такое? Тоже часть пространства. Или страны или местности, если приземленно


Вы привязаны к идее пространства, поэтому не понимаете, о чем идет речь в данных объяснениях. Попробуйте отстраниться от привычного понимания терминов, чтобы понять непривычный Вам способ.

Если взять за основу информационную идею, то все различается по некоторым признакам. Один признак может разделить лишь два образа. Два больших класса, отличных один от другого, но не содержащих чего бы то ни было. 

Такой один признак условно разделяет свет и тьму. 

Буквы идентифицируют слова. Пара-тройка десятков букв помогают распознать сотни тысяч осмысленных слов (т.е. не случайных сочетаний букв, а интересных, полезных для распознавания элементов смысла). 

Таким образом, можно начинать с деления сансары (т.е. всех возможных взглядов на мир, на то, как мир устроен) на бытие и небытие. 

Далее, бытие можно делить на несколько крупных классов. Если признаков различения всего лишь два, мы получаем небытие и три формы бытия. Пока рано давать им определения, дадим их позже. 

Чтобы как-то понять самую простую из форм бытия, нужен еще хотя бы один признак. Этот признак делает бытие либо различимым, либо неразличимым. Еще один признак окончательно завершает эту простую форму, разделяя неразличимое на игнорируемое (ни восприятие ни невосприятие) и пустое (ничего нет). В различимом дополнительный признак разделяет то, что различает (неограниченное сознание) и то, что различается (неограниченное пространство).

Вот таким образом определяется удел бытия арупалока, в виде четырех возможных миров. 
Далее в бытии выделяется еще два удела, один из которых характеризуется разнообразием пространства (т.е. различение ограниченных форм пространства), другой - разнообразием чувств (т.е. различение интереса сознания к формам). 

В рупалоке (мире форм) определяется четыре удела. Сначала выделяется четвертая дхьяна от трех - по признаку приятности или нейтральности. Затем выделяется третья от двух - по признаку невозмутимости или восторга. Затем две дхьяны разделяются по признаку изменчивости потока внимания.

Наконец в мире чувств разделяется сразу множество миров, которые, обычно, классифицируют на пять или шесть классов существ (нараки, прета, животные, люди, асуры и дэвы). 

Поэтому в данном случае геометрические представления не очень-то уместны. Речь идет о том, как возникает представление "пространство" и как оно наполняется содержанием. И в этом смысле возникает так же представление "не пространство" или "вне пространства". 

Говорится, что ум не имеет формы и не может быть поэтому как-то локализован в пространстве (поскольку связан не с различением пространственных признаков формы-рупа, а связан с различением признаков нама: чувствования, воображения, устремления и распознавания)

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы знаете, что такое медиумизм? И какое влияние он оказывает на человека? И нормально это или нет.


Миры, воспринимаемые чистым умом так же сложны и многобразны, как и миры, воспринимаемые телесными органами чувств.
Контактирование с существами, восприятие которых увлечено этими мирами ума может быть развито разными упражнениями, и может быть подавлено сильной увлеченностью миром чувств.

Общение с такими существами - увлечение, которое может охватить ум.
Зачастую эти существа не имеют опыта восприятия нашего мира и в связи с этим общение с разными мирами может не иметь взаимно обогащающих знаний. 

Но, порой, случается, что существа, рожденные в других мирах помнят опыт пребывания в нашем мире и могут давать информацию, с миром чувств связанную более или менее тесно и конкретно.

В целом, любому человеку доступно общение с бесчисленными существами любых миров. Лишь привязанности к сферам восприятия телесными чувствами делает общение с существами телесными чувствами не воспринимаемыми - неинтересным и нереальным. Такое общение воспринимается как галлюцинации, ошибки работы сознания. Когда человек слышит голоса или видит умственные образы, он их либо игнорирует, либо, если они настойчивы - пугается и отмахивается.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если без випашьяны,  то просто зависание надолго в дхьяне.
> 
> А затем по исчерпании условий, потеря, и вниз.


Да, можно так сказать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2016), Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

вот еще фрагмент. Любопытно:




> - Спрашивайте …
> - Мы сегодня хотим продолжить прерванную в прошлый раз тему о жизни после смерти, о жизни души о состоянии души. Вот скажите, что вы можете пожелать тем, кто категорически не согласен, не приемлет что существует жизнь после смерти, что вы  им скажете?
> - Ничего. 
> - То есть, они сами должны дойти, или ...? 
> - Ну вы подумайте, если вас не хотят слышать, вы будете кричать? Далее, если вы не верите – это ваши проблемы. И куда вы попадете. Вспомните, вами сказано по вере вашей. Вы помните? 
> - Да
> - Вот и подумайте, если вы не верите, вы вернетесь, вернетесь и будете возвращаться до тех пор, пока не поймете.
> - Вот этим сеансом мы хотим может лишний раз показать нашим оппонентам что существует какая-то связь с иным миром. Через посредника, через словесно-речевой аппарат, через переводчика.


можно обратить внимание на слова: "если вы не верите, вы вернетесь, вернетесь и будете возвращаться до тех пор, пока не поймете". Намек на перевоплощение в сансаре

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы, например, понимаете, что человек - это совокупность разных частей, которые контактируют друг с другом? Мысль с чувством. Чувство бывает связанным с внешними воприятиями через глаз, ухо, нос..., но чувство так же бывает через восприятие мыслей. Которые рождают ощущения другого порядка. Что называется "настроениями". Всё это есть "контакт".


Будда учит, что есть пять совокупностей, которые образуют любое существо. Это форма, чувство, восприятие, порывы и сознание. 
Будда учит, что есть звенья взаимной обусловленности, которые образуют в результате эти пять совокупностей, во всем их бесконечном разнообразии. Это неведение, побуждение, сознание, представление, чувственные опоры, контакт опор с представлениями, чувства, жажда, цепляние, становление, рождение и умирание.

В этом всем есть очень точная и подробная конкретика. Отдельные, фрагментарные представления рождают бесчисленные заблуждения о том, что и как возникает и прекращается.

----------

Жека (30.01.2016), Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> вот еще фрагмент. Любопытно:
> 
> 
> 
> можно обратить внимание на слова: "если вы не верите, вы вернетесь, вернетесь и будете возвращаться до тех пор, пока не поймете". Намек на перевоплощение в сансаре


Эти существа так же вертятся в сансаре, их знания ограничены, они полны заблуждений и их желание контактировать с людьми обусловлено привязанностями к миру людей и жаждой вновь пребывать в этом мире, обретая в нем счастье и заслуги.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2016), Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Но, порой, случается, что существа, рожденные в других мирах помнят опыт пребывания в нашем мире и могут давать информацию, с миром чувств связанную более или менее тесно и конкретно.


У меня простой вопрос: где Будда? И как с Ним можно общаться если допустить такую возможность? Если не с самим Буддой, то с многочисленными его последователями, ушедшими за Ним в эти "тонкие" миры. И как с ними общаются продвинутые ученики, которым верят тысячи?

----------


## Фридегар

> Эти существа так же вертятся в сансаре, их знания ограничены, они полны заблуждений и их желание контактировать с людьми обусловлено привязанностями к миру людей и жаждой вновь пребывать в этом мире, обретая в нем счастье и заслуги.


Именно. Потому, так и сложно разговаривать с людьми. Они общаются прежде всего со своим таким вот тонким окружением, а не с оппонентом. Отсюда многочисленные недопонимания, столкновения и пр заблуждения. Это надо знать. Будда далеко, хоть про него постоянно и говорим. А вот астральное окружение - всегда рядом. То, что созвучно нам.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У меня простой вопрос: где Будда? И как с Ним можно общаться если допустить такую возможность? Если не с самим Буддой, то с многочисленными его последователями, ушедшими за Ним в эти "тонкие" миры. И как с ними общаются продвинутые ученики, которым верят тысячи?


Есть способ контактировать с Буддами в сфере ума. Есть способ контактировать с существами, которые контактируют с Буддой. 
Вы можете практиковать праджняпарамиту и так обнаружите Будд всех времен и направлений.

Но неправильно спрашивать "где Будда". Где - подразумевает привязанность Будды к некоторому уделу. Такой привязанности у Будд нет.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но это не не конец. Это продолжение. Это расширение сознания. А не окончание его


Это конец самсары и конец двойственных представлений о сжатии и расширении. Если ваше сознание сжимается и расширяется, значит, вы всё ещё в самсаре.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

Еще надо сказать ,что те 2 примерыа что выложил выше - это лучшее из того, что видел из такого. Это вполне осмысленная беседа. Явно видно, что _по ту сторону_ находится или находятся достаточно высокие собеседники. Чтобы в этом убедиться, можно посмотреть отчитки в православных храмах, изгнание дьявола и пр.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Именно. Потому, так и сложно разговаривать с людьми. Они общаются прежде всего со своим таким вот тонким окружением, а не с оппонентом. Отсюда многочисленные недопонимания, столкновения и пр заблуждения. Это надо знать. Будда далеко, хоть про него постоянно и говорим. А вот астральное окружение - всегда рядом. То, что созвучно нам.


Вы заблуждаетесь. Сейчас мы общаемся с Вами, хотя мы вовсе не рядом. Но тем не менее, наше общение опирается на чувственное восприятие.
Будда ни далеко, ни близко. Все, что имеет отношение к внечувственному восприятию - не локализуется ни в пространстве, ни во времени.

У Будды нет признаков, по которым Вы могли бы определить, что существо, с которым Вы контактируете - Будда. 

Поэтому говорится лишь о чистых землях, где обитают все Будды (т.е. обитель всех учений, Дхармы). Учение всех Будд обнаруживается в чистых землях. 
Как только Вы отбросите заблуждения, омрачения, страхи, привязанности, это и есть пребывание в нерожденном, в чистых землях, где все - и есть чистое учение Будды, правильные взгляды.

Какое бы учение Вы таким чистым умом ни встретили, Вы увидите его кристально чистым, ведущим прямо к истине.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У меня простой вопрос: где Будда?


Матерный коан естественно рождается в уме в ответ на этот вопрос  :Smilie: 

И тем не менее, будда не находится в тонких мирах. Будда вообще нигде не находится. Потому что дхармадхату это не место. Ученики общаются с нирманакаей будды — его проявлением в мире желаний. Продвинутые могут воспринимать самбхогакайю — проявление будды в мире форм.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Еще надо сказать ,что те 2 примерыа что выложил выше - это лучшее из того, что видел из такого. Это вполне осмысленная беседа. Явно видно, что _по ту сторону_ находится или находятся достаточно высокие собеседники. Чтобы в этом убедиться, можно посмотреть отчитки в православных храмах, изгнание дьявола и пр.


Попробуйте сами. Это не самое сложное увлечение. Пользы немного, но будете без особого пиетета воспринимать подобный опыт других.
Вы привязаны к ясности речи, Вы сможете услышать существ, владеющим последовательным изложением мыслей. Вы скорее всего проигнорируете другие способы контакта. Например визуально-образные. Или эмоционально насыщенные.

Каждый человек контактирует с другими существами в силу своих привязанностей и способностей сохранять сосредоточение на чем-либо.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

Будде доступны все состояния сознания. Восприятия всех лок. В том числе и сознание в нашей локе. И то, как это сознание связано с сознаниями в других локах. И в обязанности высоких существ входит контроль за кармой тех, что живут как в нашем мире, так и в других, близких к нашему миру. Карма, это во многом и есть взаимодействие разных существ разных миров.

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы заблуждаетесь. Сейчас мы общаемся с Вами, хотя мы вовсе не рядом.


Очень часто и вы, и все тут (и вообще в сети, на форумах) общаются не со своим собеседником, а прежде всего со своим астральным окружением. Идут на поводу у таких эмоций, внушений, побуждений к действию. А собеседник, это часто только конечный адресат этого процесса. 

И в жизни, в обычной жизни очень часто человек идет на поводу у этого астрального окружения. В крайнем случае, это может быть бессмысленным преступлением. Но с другой стороны, все великие произведения искусства и литературы, поэзии - это результат именно такого общения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будде доступны все состояния сознания. Восприятия всех лок. В том числе и сознание в нашей локе. И то, как это сознание связано с сознаниями в других локах. И в обязанности высоких существ входит контроль за кармой тех, что живут как в нашем мире, так и в других, близких к нашему миру. Карма, это во многом и есть взаимодействие разных существ разных миров.


Обязанности? С чего Вы это взяли?

Карма это всего лишь ограниченная восприятием воля (устремленность). 
Бодхичитта - устремленность к пробуждению, к освобождению любых существ из любых уделов не имеет отношения к обязанности. 

Вы можете повторять имя Будды Амитабхи (или Иисуса, или Аллаха, а можете хоть Макаронного монстра). Есть много способов накапливать заслуги.

Но учение Будды имеет прямое практическое применение. Вы можете надеяться на более удачное рождение, но что мешает Вам практиковать прямо сейчас?

Есть разные способы увлечь Вас идеей преодоления жажды пребывания и освобождения от привязанности к чувственным удовольствиям этого мира. 

Можете, конечно, надеяться, что какие-нибудь высокие существа в силу своих обязательств перед Вами как-то Вам помогут. Но если уже не помогли, то может быть Ваши заслуги перед ними не столь уж значимы?

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Очень часто и вы, и все тут (и вообще в сети, на форумах) общаются не со своим собеседником, а прежде всего со своим астральным окружением. Идут на поводу у таких эмоций, внушений, побуждений к действию. А собеседник, это часто только конечный адресат этого процесса. 
> 
> И в жизни, в обычной жизни очень часто человек идет на поводу у этого астрального окружения. В крайнем случае, это может быть бессмысленным преступлением. Но с другой стороны, все великие произведения искусства и литературы, поэзии - это результат именно такого общения.


"Астральное окружение" - это обозначение того, что человек чувствует и воспринимает. Мы многое из нашей мотивации не осознаем. Но осознание "астрального окружения" всего лишь изменит Ваше восприятие мира, а не освободит от него. Не так много радости родиться в следующей жизни асуром низкого положения, избегающего мира асуров и мечтающего о внимании хоть каких-нибудь существ, пусть из мира людей.

При том, что уже в этой жизни, Вы могли бы уделить внимание преодолению всех привязанностей и пребыванию в нерожденном, выше всех миров дэвов, включая Мару и Брахму.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

Прошу отнестись к этим простым видео примерам (хотя, как посмотреть) достаточно серьёзно. Если мы хотим вообще чему-то научиться. Способность одного существа выражать себя через другое существо - это одна из основ жизни. Будда, как я знаю, воплощался на Земле частично в своих учениках. Моисей принес своему народу каменные скрижали, на которых был написан закон, который был дан ему богом. Бог дал закон _через_ Моисея. И таких примеров, как великих, так и малых - бессчетное количество.

----------


## Фридегар

> Но учение Будды имеет прямое практическое применение. Вы можете надеяться на более удачное рождение, но что мешает Вам практиковать прямо сейчас?


Я это и делаю, кстати. Прямо сейчас.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я это и делаю, кстати. Прямо сейчас.


Медиумируете ?

----------


## Фридегар

> Карма это всего лишь ограниченная восприятием воля (устремленность).


Вы говорите одинаково просто как самые гениальные, так и самые примитивные (уж извините) суждения. То,что цитирую выше - относится к первому. Не обижайтесь, но вероятно, вы повторяете чужие мысли. Или не осознаете свои, что в общем - одно и то же. 

Действительно, карма это именно "ограниченная восприятием воля". Так же, это право на возможность, это власть и это знание. Всё это завоевывается жертвой. Жертвенным мышлением, жертвенным поступком, состраданием в смысле усилий для блага других и т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Прошу отнестись к этим простым видео примерам (хотя, как посмотреть) достаточно серьёзно. Если мы хотим вообще чему-то научиться. Способность одного существа выражать себя через другое существо - это одна из основ жизни. Будда, как я знаю, воплощался на Земле частично в своих учениках. Моисей принес своему народу каменные скрижали, на которых был написан закон, который был дан ему богом. Бог дал закон _через_ Моисея. И таких примеров, как великих, так и малых - бессчетное количество.


Здесь место для людей, которые учатся благородному пути. Увлечение контактерством само по себе ни полезно, ни вредно. Просто отнимает Ваше время, рассеивает внимание, плодит сомнения, питает нерешительность, убивает усердие. Вполне можно пренебрегать подобными видео, уж по ним Вы точно ничему не научитесь. Если хотите - контактируйте, сколько захотите. Я в свое время увлекался, потом потерял интерес, поскольку все, что Вы можете извлечь из контакта уже есть в Вашем уме и Вашем опыте.

Остальное Вы либо не заметите, либо не поймете, либо не сумеете использовать.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы говорите одинаково просто как самые гениальные, так и самые примитивные (уж извините) суждения. То,что цитирую выше - относится к первому. Не обижайтесь, но вероятно, вы повторяете чужие мысли. Или не осознаете свои, что в общем - одно и то же. 
> 
> Действительно, карма это именно "ограниченная восприятием воля". Так же, это право на возможность, это власть и это знание. Всё это завоевывается жертвой. Жертвенным мышлением, жертвенным поступком, состраданием в смысле усилий для блага других и т.д.


Вы привязаны к жертвам и завоеваниям. У Вас это действует жажда становления в мире асуров. Поэтому и контактерство Вас так увлекает.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Здесь место для людей, которые учатся благородному пути. Увлечение контактерством само по себе ни полезно, ни вредно. Просто отнимает Ваше время, рассеивает внимание, плодит сомнения, питает нерешительность, убивает усердие. Вполне можно пренебрегать подобными видео, уж по ним Вы точно ничему не научитесь. Если хотите - контактируйте, сколько захотите. Я в свое время увлекался, потом потерял интерес, поскольку все, что Вы можете извлечь из контакта уже есть в Вашем уме и Вашем опыте.
> 
> Остальное Вы либо не заметите, либо не поймете, либо не сумеете использовать.


Вы говорите, что это ни полезно и не вредно и тут же убеждаете, что это самый настоящий вред  :Smilie: 
Хотя, да. Это само по себе ни полезно, и не вредно. 
Вы говорите про контакт. Надо понять, что контакт происходит всегда. Вы пропустили мимо ушей (в данном случае глаз) мои примеры с энергией и теряющей от контакта с человеком курицы. Но это контакт. При котором съеденная курица теряет, а человек приобретает. Но это так же то, что породит карму. И эта карма возместит курице потерянное. За счет человека.  

Так же и со всем остальным уже в отношении с контактом на психическом уровне. Либо потеря (психическая исчерпанность, вампиризм) либо бодрость. И карма, которая последует.

Это плохо или хорошо? Ни плохо и не хорошо, если просто знать. Если не знать - тогда зависит от обстоятельств.

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы привязаны к жертвам и завоеваниям. У Вас это действует жажда становления в мире асуров. Поэтому и контактерство Вас так увлекает.


такое впечатление, что это рериховский форум  :Smilie:  
Возьмите себя в руки и будем учиться. Или лучше оставим. 
Пока что, перерыв. Не могу столько говорить на подобные темы.

----------


## Won Soeng

Контакт в самом глубоком смысле это связь между опорой восприятия и объектом сферы воспринимаемого опорой. 

Когда же Вы рассуждаете о контакте двух существ и утверждаете, что он происходит всегда, Вы запутываете сами себя самым наивным образом. 
Контакт существ предполагает наличие восприятия признаков сообщения (информации и внимания к информации, а так же осознания хотя бы самой информации, а желательно так же признаков или хотя бы идеи источника этих признаков). 

Вы полагаете, что в восприятии просто намешаны потоки как "своих", так и "чужих" опор (органов восприятия), но это условно так только в отношении "намарупа" - всеобщей структуры представлений, алаявиджняны. Но существа "контактируют" с алаей крайне избирательно. Поэтому и говорится об моментах (или элементах) контакта и об индивидуальных потоках сознания (если точнее - возникновения).

Что касается хорошо ли, плохо ли - это вопрос того, чего Вы хотите. Если Вы думаете, что живете в лучшем из миров и хотите занять в нем особое положение с помощью существ, которые это положение в нем имеют - Вы будете искать контакта с высокопоставленными существами. Физического ли, астрального ли мира - неважно

Если же Вы уже видите, что в кипящем котле нет спокойного места, Ваша привязанность к непостоянным опорам, влекущим краткосрочные удовольствия и погружающим в пучину страдания ради этих удовольствий прекратится. Если Вы хотя бы верите, что это так, Ваша привязанность будет слабеть, Вы будете стараться эту привязанность и вызываемые ей стремления осознавать и искоренять.

Тогда можно говорить о буддийской практике. 

Каждый человек хочет найти лучший из уделов и обрести в таком уделе лучшее положение.
Осознать, что лучший из уделов - нирвана, значит вступить в поток.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> такое впечатление, что это рериховский форум  
> Возьмите себя в руки и будем учиться. Или лучше оставим. 
> Пока что, перерыв. Не могу столько говорить на подобные темы.


Вы сами поднимаете тему, какую хотите. Я учусь и учу только благородным истинам.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> такое впечатление, что это рериховский форум  
> Возьмите себя в руки и будем учиться. Или лучше оставим. 
> Пока что, перерыв. Не могу столько говорить на подобные темы.


Уж лучше Н.К. и Е.И , и то ближе к буддизму,  чем винегрет и медиумизм  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но это не не конец. Это продолжение. Это расширение сознания. А не окончание его


Расширение затем сокращение, затем расширение...эволюция, инволюция, эволюция...

Круговерть,  однако - сансара  :Smilie:  


Когда _угасли_ клеши, представление о Я\НеЯ - то просто нет уже круговерти. 


Самсара - Нирвана это  вИдение\невИдение, того как всё есть. Это в нас  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> Я учусь и учу только благородным истинам.


Сильно  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сильно


Пожалуй, что - сильно. Есть повод согласиться.

Каждый ученик - в то же время учитель. Учить кого-то - значит сталкиваться с тем, что сам не заметил, не понял, не осознал. Это способ получить вопросы и сомнения, которые в своей ситуации не возникли, оказались упущены. Это способ испытать уверенность и решимость на прочность.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Фридегар, специально для этерналистов есть очень полезное учение. Просто представьте, что все, о чем учит Будда - это лишь пространство ума, пространство представлений. Только этот внутренний простор, картина мироздания, не более того. Представьте, что все, о чем идет речь - это то, что создано умом, чем бы он ни был.
> 
> Это помогает правильно направить внимание. Черные дыры не важны для постижения учения Будды. 
> Для постижения учения Будды важно внимание, которое обнаруживает знание, понимание, ситуации, предметы, существа и т.д.
> 
> Люди нередко путают учение Будды с космологией, метафизикой и разными философскими взглядами на мироздание.
> Будда же учил лишь тому, что страдание, знакомое каждому существу имеет причину, может быть прекращено и есть путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания.
> 
> Учиться Дхарме можно в меру своих представлений о страдании. 
> Размышления же о мире называются мирскими и не ведут к постижению Дхармы.


Уважаемый Won Soeng.
В ходе всего разговора упомянуты различные привязанности, заострение внимания на которых поможет добрым людям легче усвоить и применить учение.
Скромно замечу, существует еще одна типичная привязанность - тяга ко всевозможным авторитетным мнениям.
Т.е. будет проще понять и принять элементы учения, когда Вы или кто-то ссылается на общепризнанных авторитетов.

Барьер в виде эго не всегда позволяет довериться простому "Будда учил...", покуда объяснения выглядят чьими-то собственными (в данном случае, Вашими) идеями.
У каждого свой стиль, подача, и за такой индивидуальностью можно и не заметить леса.

Наглядная демонстрация того, что о срединном пути, например, Нагарджуна или кто-то еще говорил по сути то же, пусть и иными словами, была бы дополнительным подспорьем для изучения темы, пмсм.
Это может занять некоторое время, но оно стоит того.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уважаемый Won Soeng.
> В ходе всего разговора упомянуты различные привязанности, заострение внимания на которых поможет добрым людям легче усвоить и применить учение.
> Скромно замечу, существует еще одна типичная привязанность - тяга ко всевозможным авторитетным мнениям.
> Т.е. будет проще понять и принять элементы учения, когда Вы или кто-то ссылается на общепризнанных авторитетов.
> 
> Барьер в виде эго не всегда позволяет довериться простому "Будда учил...", покуда объяснения выглядят чьими-то собственными (в данном случае, Вашими) идеями.
> У каждого свой стиль, подача, и за такой индивидуальностью можно и не заметить леса.
> 
> Наглядная демонстрация того, что о срединном пути, например, Нагарджуна или кто-то еще говорил по сути то же, пусть и иными словами, была бы дополнительным подспорьем для изучения темы, пмсм.
> Это может занять некоторое время, но оно стоит того.


Да, это один из хороших способов - ссылки на слова великих учителей. Мой приоритет - поглощать и исследовать - приводит к тому, что я не выписываю и не запоминаю точные цитаты и места, откуда они взяты. Порой это приводит к неприятным последствиям - когда не могу найти ранее прочитанного и даже хуже, когда нахожу и понимаю, что поторопился с выводами (например перевод был неточен и его поправили или я сам был невнимателен и прочитал недостаточно аккуратно). Но я экономлю время для того, чтобы постараться осмыслить работу ума в как можно более точных, не просто математических, а инженерных определениях. Очень конкретно. Так, чтобы воспроизвести ум в модели и модель эта была действующей, рабочей, в точности воспроизводящей работу ума.

Но если Вы спросите меня подтверждения каким-либо определенным словам, я, возможно, помню, где я их читал или из каких слов сделал выводы и смогу найти подходящие ссылки.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Но если Вы спросите меня подтверждения каким-либо определенным словам, я, возможно, помню, где я их читал или из каких слов сделал выводы и смогу найти подходящие ссылки.


Может быть, Вы могли бы дать примерный список литературы, которая в наибольшей степени повлияла и сформировала?...
И тогда, по прочтении, и вопросы к Вам будут осмысленнее...

----------


## Монферран

Что могло бы быть ориентиром?
Наверное, был бы крайне интересным текст от классиков, который вот так же бескомпромиссно был направлен на растворение привязанности к идее самосущего геометрического пространства, в котором рождаются и умирают существа (хотя на самом деле, и пространство, и время возникают и исчезают при соотв. условиях, если я верно понял, и можно обнаружить бессмысленность вопроса "где?").
Причем с акцентом больше не на пространство ума, а на пространство информации, если между двумя есть какая-то разница.

----------


## Балдинг

> Любопытное рассуждение одного питерского буддолога (взято из его ФБ):
> ===========
> 
> Вот слабое место, тупик, натуралистического мировоззрения: оно принципиально не может встроить в свою картину МЕНЯ как сознание и ТЕБЯ как сознание (см "Феноменологию восприятия" Мерло-Понти).
> ==========


Прошу простить, что обращаюсь с вопросом:
а) не изучив сочинение Мерло-Понти;
б) не изучив весь тред (12 стр.),

Но возможно найдется добрый и менее невежественный конферянин, кто бы растолковал "на пальцах" данный тупик?

[Ибо навскидку в натуралистическом (материалистском) мировоззрении особых тупиков не наблюдаю. Например, что это такое "меня как сознание"? Имеется как бы интерфейс, создается картинка (именуемая сознанием), эту картинку люди и принимают за "Я" и т.д. по индукции]

----------


## Фил

> [Ибо навскидку в натуралистическом (материалистском) мировоззрении особых тупиков не наблюдаю. Например, что это такое "меня как сознание"? Имеется как бы интерфейс, создается картинка (именуемая сознанием), эту картинку люди и принимают за "Я" и т.д. по индукции]


А Парибоку хочется, чтобы в материалистическом мировоззрении было именно _сознание_ как самостоятельная категория, а не как объективная реальность данная нам в ощущениях. 
Это все равно, что придумать нечто несуразное и назвать это тупиком.
Например:
вот слабое место, тупик, египетской пирамиды: на ней нет главы православного храма с крестом  :Smilie:

----------

Балдинг (28.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Парибоку хочется, чтобы в материалистическом мировоззрении было именно _сознание_ как самостоятельная категория, а не как объективная реальность данная нам в ощущениях.


Что это еще за "_сознание_ как объективная реальность данная нам в ощущениях"? в каких наших ощущениях нам дано сознание как объект?
И почему _сознание_ - не самостоятельная категория?

----------


## Фил

> Что это еще за "_сознание_ как объективная реальность данная нам в ощущениях"? в каких наших ощущениях нам дано сознание как объект?
> И почему _сознание_ - не самостоятельная категория?


Это материалистическое определение сознания. 
Материя первична, сознание - вторично.
Это я к тому, что стоит ли горевать, что в материализме так?
Ну вот так там!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это материалистическое определение сознания.


Не путаете с материей?)))
У каких именно материалистов сознание "дано в ощущениях"?




> Это я к тому, что стоит ли горевать, что в материализме так?


А кто горюет? Речь о типологиях и тупиках воззрений.
Если у вас нет воззрения, то нет и тупика. Это может быть следствием как обширного понимания, так и простой лености мышления.

----------

Фил (30.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

Да, перепутал. Сознание это особое свойство материи. Материя первична, а сознание вторично. 

Ну как эту бредятину запомнить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

У меня воззрение без тупика - мадхъямака-прасангика называется  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (30.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

А кстати, моя ошибка в определении сознания/материи лишний раз показывает, что в догматических системах понятия, это конвенции, которые можно только выучить. А если и перепутать, то и разницы никакой не будет. Сепулька первична, сепулька вторична, сепульки сепулятся в сепулькарии....

----------


## Айвар

А можно сказать, что тупики возникают, когда категории подменяют некоторыми жизненными интуициями. Едиство стиля изложения и возможность системного понимания идут рука об руку. Конечно, можно вводить новые категории и рассматривать опыт согласно им, но какова будет величина интуитивной составляющей? Ведь то, что понятно мне, не обязательно будет понятно другому (и будет им переживаться).
В целом работа Мерло Понти очень интересна, ну вот взять хотя бы такой пассаж: 


> Теперь мы можем приступить к идее интенциональности, которая слишком часто упоминается в качестве главного открытия феноменологии, хотя понять ее можно лишь исходя из редукции. "Всякое сознание - это сознание о чем-то" - в этом нет ничего нового. В "Опровержении идеализма" Кант показал, что внутреннее восприятие невозможно без восприятия внешнего, что мир, будучи сплетением феноменов, в сознании предваряет мое единство и является для меня средством осуществить себя как сознание. От кантовского отношения к возможному объекту интенциональность отличается тем, что единство мира еще до того, как быть положенным в познании и в намеренном акте идентификации, проживается как нечто уже свершенное или уже тут наличествующее. В "Критике способности суждения" сам Кант говорит о том, что имеется единство воображения и рассудка и некое единство субъектов до объекта, что в опыте прекрасного, к примеру, я испытываю согласованность между чувственным и понятийным, между моим "я" и "другим", которая сама по себе лишена понятия. Здесь субъект - уже не тот универсальный мыслитель, имеющий дело с системой строго связанных объектов, не могущество полагания, подчиняющее многообразие закону разума, если ему необходимо дать миру форму, - он открывает себя и любуется собой как природа, стихийно сообразная закону разума. Но ежели имеется природа субъекта, значит скрытое искусство воображения должно обусловливать категориальную активность, на нем будет основано не только эстетическое суждение, но и познание, и именно оно будет основой единства сознания и сознаний.


Мерло-Понти Морис — «Феноменология восприятия»

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А кстати, моя ошибка в определении сознания/материи лишний раз показывает, что в догматических системах понятия, это конвенции, которые можно только выучить. А если и перепутать, то и разницы никакой не будет. Сепулька первична, сепулька вторична, сепульки сепулятся в сепулькарии....


Вы, как обычно, принимаете свое нежелание понимать смысл за всеобщую бессмысленность.
Довольно нелепо.

----------


## Фил

> Вы, как обычно, принимаете свое нежелание понимать смысл за всеобщую бессмысленность.
> Довольно нелепо.


Да у меня просто огромное желание понять смысл лет так с 4.

----------


## Фил

Еще у меня огромное желание не придумывать себе смысл. У меня фантазии не хватает.

----------


## Aion

> Еще у меня огромное желание не придумывать себе смысл. У меня фантазии не хватает.


Гераклита почитайте, и не будете фантазировать о возможности придумать логос... :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Еще у меня огромное желание не придумывать себе смысл. У меня фантазии не хватает.


Чем непридумывание смысла -- не смысл жизни? : ) Не хуже любого другого. Ну, разве что... Кому от этого прок?
А вообще -- поза и поза... Жена ведь есть? А дети?..

----------


## Фил

> Гераклита почитайте, и не будете фантазировать о возможности придумать логос...


А откуда ж его взять, логос?

----------


## Фил

> Чем непридумывание смысла -- не смысл жизни? : ) Не хуже любого другого. Ну, разве что... Кому от этого прок?
> А вообще -- поза и поза... Жена ведь есть? А дети?..


Есть. А что поза? Сижу я в такой позе.
Sthirasukhama̱sanam
Я не специально.

----------


## Фил

Да.
И предвосхищая комментарии в стиле "как слепой может увидеть смысл картины", отвечу.
Никак!
Для слепого картина не имеет смысла.
Но! Не потому что слепой ущербен, а потому что ущербен "смысл картины", т.к. он существует только для ограниченного контингента зрячих.

----------


## Aion

> А откуда ж его взять, логос?





> Можно верить обществу, можно верить судьбе,
> Но если ты хочешь узнать Закон, то ты узнаешь его в себе.
> 
> *БГ*

----------


## Фил

> 


Только это не логос.
Это номос.

----------


## Aion

> Только это не логос.
> Это номос.


Это логос. Или дао...

----------


## Фил

> Это логос. Или дао...


Логос - это первопричина (начало всех причин).
Номос - это закон, которому подчиняются даже боги (дхарма).
Что такое логос, я не понимаю.
Это для Гераклита было "очевидно", и для Хоса вот тоже.

----------


## Aion

> Логос - это первопричина (начало всех причин).


Логос - это внутренняя закономерность мирового процесса.

----------


## Фил

> Логос - это внутренняя закономерность мирового процесса.


Есть и такое определение.
Но я его понимаю как первопричину, которой оперировали стоики и христиане. Т.е. это - Бог.

Хотя потом в Возрождении фокус действительно сместился в сторону пантеизма и Логос стали ассоциировать с миропорядком.

----------


## Фил

С тем же успехом можно и Дхарму воспринимать как некоего "Бога", откуда и начали расти уши разного буддохристианства, как оправдания буддизма Богом. Ужас!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть. А что поза? Сижу я в такой позе.
> Sthirasukhama̱sanam
> Я не специально.


Sthirasukhama̱sanam у Патанджали это padmāsana. : )
А поза в контекстном смысле мово посту -- это "Ах, я такая прасангическая мадхъямака, что у мну даже смысла нету, никакого, хотя и жена, и дети есть".

Вы бы вообще поосторожнее с бессмыслицей. 
То есть болтать об этом, принимая объяснённую позу, -- одно, а вот реально утратить смысл -- дело куда более сердитое, ибо кончается преждевременной смертью в силу вдруг возникшей болезни: так организм отрабатывает команду "Смысла нет, жизнь -- не нужна". На полном серьёзе.

----------

Дубинин (30.01.2016), Сергей Хос (30.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Т.е. это - Бог.


Не упрощайте. Это - Дао.

----------


## Фил

> Sthirasukhama̱sanam у Патанджали это padmāsana. : )
> А поза в контекстном смысле мово посту -- это "Ах, я такая прасангическая мадхъямака, что у мну даже смысла нету, никакого, хотя и жена, и дети есть".
> 
> Вы бы вообще поосторожнее с бессмыслицей. 
> То есть болтать об этом, принимая объяснённую позу, -- одно, а вот реально утратить смысл -- дело куда более сердитое, ибо кончается преждевременной смертью в силу вдруг возникшей болезни: так организм отрабатывает команду "Смысла нет, жизнь -- не нужна". На полном серьёзе.


Отопление на даче делать надо!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С тем же успехом можно и Дхарму воспринимать как некоего "Бога"


А Дхарма - это не внутренняя закономерность мирового процесса? ))))

----------


## Фил

> А Дхарма - это не внутренняя закономерность мирового процесса? ))))


я об этом и говорю. Закон, но не Причина.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я об этом и говорю. Закон, но не Причина.


Не понимаю, о чем вы говорите, потому что вы не отвечаете на вопрос: Дхарма - это внутренняя закономерность мирового процесса или нет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Отопление на даче делать надо!


Ото и фся мадхъямака...
"Когда со смыслом всё непросто, / Но с отоплением -- труба, То здесь кончается позёрство / И дышат почва и судьба"? : )

Но вообще это, ИМХО, несколько как бы несерьёзно, при таком-то списке в подписи к постам...

С другой стороны, когда кризис среднего даст себя знать, дыша вплотную в хвост и в гриву почвой и судьбой и нещадно обесценивая отапливаемую дачу, машину и вообще всякие блага, включая заботящие, бывало, доходы олигархов и всякие философии... Тогда и наступит время обновлять внутренние настройки.

----------

Aion (30.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Не понимаю, о чем вы говорите, потому что вы не отвечаете на вопрос: Дхарма - это внутренняя закономерность мирового процесса или нет?


Да, конечно.

----------


## Фил

> Ото и фся мадхъямака...
> "Когда со смыслом всё непросто, / Но с отоплением -- труба, То здесь кончается позёрство / И дышат почва и судьба"? : )
> 
> Но вообще это, ИМХО, несколько как бы несерьёзно, при таком-то списке в подписи к постам...
> 
> С другой стороны, когда кризис среднего даст себя знать, дыша вплотную в хвост и в гриву почвой и судьбой и нещадно обесценивая отапливаемую дачу, машину и вообще всякие блага, включая заботящие, бывало, доходы олигархов и всякие философии... Тогда и наступит время обновлять внутренние настройки.


А я в отоплении на даче никакого смысла не вижу. Его просто делать надо, а то зимой приехать нельзя.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А я в отоплении на даче никакого смысла не вижу. Его просто делать надо, а то зимой приехать нельзя.


Разговор у мну до сих пор шёл о смысле: по большому счёту -- о смысле, без какого жизнь становится ненужной и естественно прекращается: человек угасает.
А Вы к чему про бессмысленное для Вас, как оказывается, отопление, какое, мол, "просто надо", вбросили? : )

----------


## Фил

> Разговор у мну до сих пор шёл о смысле: по большому счёту -- о смысле, без какого жизнь становится ненужной и естественно прекращается: человек угасает.
> А Вы к чему про бессмысленное для Вас, как оказывается, отопление, какое, мол, "просто надо", вбросили? : )


Потому что я не знаю, почему я не угасаю в таком случае.
Может из-за отопления?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня воззрение без тупика - мадхъямака-прасангика называется


Все, что как-то называется, имеет свой тупик. )))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Потому что я не знаю, почему я не угасаю в таком случае.
> Может из-за отопления?


Патамушта Вы прикидываетесь малость скептизированным мадхъямакой, свободным от смыслов и фсё такое. 
А на самом деле честно крутитесь в сансаре, имея ворох самых банальных смыслов: заботу о семье и жизн. благополучии собственном, а также -- родных и близких.
И в этом смысле : ) ничем, кроме позы, не отличаетесь от великой массы существ, ведущих не вполне осмысленный образ продолжения жизни...

----------

Сергей Хос (30.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Патамушта Вы прикидываетесь малость скептизированным мадхъямакой, свободным от смыслов и фсё такое. 
> А на самом деле честно крутитесь в сансаре, имея ворох самых банальных смыслов: заботу о семье и жизн. благополучии собственном, а также -- родных и близких.
> И в этом смысле : ) ничем, кроме позы, не отличаетесь от великой массы существ, ведущих не вполне осмысленный образ продолжения жизни...


Я пытаюсь понять.

----------

Шавырин (31.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Все, что как-то называется, имеет свой тупик. )))


Это условное название.
Иначе бы наш разговор вообще бы не состоялся.
Это лестница, которую можно откинуть ногой за ненадобностью, когда уже забрался.
Конечно будет тупик, если использовать лестницу как блендер, фен, диван-кровать и парашют.
Ожидаете слишком многого от лестницы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это условное название.
> Иначе бы наш разговор вообще бы не состоялся.


Вы непоследовательны.
Если смысла нет вообще (или он в принципе не усматривается), то как не назови: хоть мадхъямака-прасангика, хоть кукуся, это все равно не разговор, а бессмысленная болтовня (чем вы, на мой взгляд, тут и занимаетесь, уж простите за прямоту).

----------

Aion (31.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вы непоследовательны.
> Если смысла нет вообще (или он в принципе не усматривается), то как не назови: хоть мадхъямака-прасангика, хоть кукуся, это все равно не разговор, а бессмысленная болтовня (чем вы, на мой взгляд, тут и занимаетесь, уж простите за прямоту).


Смысл - это механистическое понятие, а не вообще. Это же ведь абсурд, утверждать, что смысл чьей-то жизни в том, чтобы сделать отопление, или воспитать детей? Хотя именно этим он и занимается.
Если смысл воззрения можно сравнить с лестницей, то зачем грустить по поводу того, что на ней нельзя полететь, как на ковре-самолете?
Смысл это утилитарная характеристика, как инструкция по эксплуатации - зачем его возводить в абсолют?

Вы с Парибком берете по очереди строительные инструменты и сокрушаетесь, что пассатижами нельзя сверлить, дрелью строгать, а шуруповертом - пилить. Какой инструмент ни возьми - так тупик.

----------

Шавырин (31.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

Вы  @*Сергей Хос* не одиноки в своем стремлении за отсутствием своих аргументов взять мои же слова и повернуть их против меня. Так делают догматики против догматиков. 
Но только со мной так не получится, потому что я не догматик. Эти аргументы иррелевантны, как требования верующего к атеисту "А ты тогда докажи, что Бога нет? Не можешь? Значит ты просто невежественнен в познании Бога!"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я пытаюсь понять.


Пытаетесь понять ЧТО?

----------

Фил (31.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Все, что как-то называется, имеет свой тупик. )))


Хос, это силлогизм, отличное начало диспута! Вот, ты хлопнул в ладоши и притопнул левой ногой. 

А теперь сидящий ответчик говорит: Чи чир? (Т.е. почему = нет). )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А теперь сидящий ответчик говорит: Чи чир? (Т.е. почему = нет). )


Рассуждения, основанные на именах (на называемом), то есть логический дискурс, это всегда цепочка связанных положений.
"Тупик мировоззрения" - это место в такой цепочке, где логических обоснований уже недостает и цепочка обрывается.
Это неизбежно, поскольку построения логического дискурса всегда предпосылочниы, Скажем, необходимой предпосылкой является убежденность в валидности используемой логики. Этот факт и предопределяет тупиковость любого словесно сформулированного мировоззрения (в том числе и буддийского).
Причем тупики эти изучать очень полезно, ведь они маркируют пределы рассудочного мышления.
Так что автору, чье высказывание приведено в начале топика, - большой респект ))))

Впрочем, для тех, кто принципиально отказывается мыслить и не желает отличать дрель от пассатижей, все это совершенно не актуально.

----------


## Фил

Да как я могу не отличить дрель от пассатижей после лета собствнноручного ремонта?

----------

Шавырин (31.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Рассуждения, основанные на именах (на называемом), то есть логический дискурс, это всегда цепочка связанных положений.
> "Тупик мировоззрения" - это место в такой цепочке, где логических обоснований уже недостает и цепочка обрывается.
> Это неизбежно, поскольку построения логического дискурса всегда предпосылочниы, Скажем, необходимой предпосылкой является убежденность в валидности используемой логики. Этот факт и предопределяет тупиковость любого словесно сформулированного мировоззрения (в том числе и буддийского).
> Причем тупики эти изучать очень полезно, ведь они маркируют пределы рассудочного мышления.
> Так что автору, чье высказывание приведено в начале топика, - большой респект ))))
> 
> Впрочем, для тех, кто принципиально отказывается мыслить и не желает отличать дрель от пассатижей, все это совершенно не актуально.


Нирвана как-то называется?

Если нирвана как-то называется, значит ли это, что нирвана имеет свой тупик? 

Если нирвана имеет свой тупик, почему она освобождение? 

Если всё, что как-то называется, имеет свой тупик, значит ли это, что всё, что никак не называется, не имеет своего тупика? 

Если всё, что никак не называется, не имеет своего тупика, значит ли это, что никак не называемое существует?

Если никак не называемое существует, каким образом доказать существование никак не называемого? 

 :Wink:

----------


## Фил

Поэтому надо использовать мета-дискурс, а не цепляться к понятиям. Парибок не понимает, что прасангика и является этим мета-дискурсом.

Он воспринимает это как обычный набор слов.

----------


## sergey

Поискал (несколько дней назад) в ленте Парибка то, на что он ссылается:



> А основных типов мировоззрения, как я писал недавно, имеется три.


но не нашел. А по написанному здесь - впечатление, что он берет не реальное например буддийское или христианское вероучение, а упрощенные какие-то схемы и находит в этих (упрощенных) схемах "тупики". Ну, наверное это не так уж и удивительно.
Также не сильно новый тезис об "отсутствии мировоззрения", если под мировоззрением понимать приверженность какой-то системе концепций (upd. вот так скажу): схеме, описывающей мир. Например Сутта Нипата 4.13, Махавьюха сутта:



> 912. Мудрый, забывший все цепи этого мира, не участник обычных здесь словопрений, так легко возникающих всегда; успокоенный среди беспокойных, он не хватается за учения, которые принимают другие, – все они безразличны ему.
> 913. Отбросивши все былые страсти, не принимая и новых, не водимый на своем пути желаниями, не будучи приверженцем философских воззрений, но – мудрым, он ни с чем не связан здесь и не посрамляет себя.


В "Большой сутте о сорока" (Махачаттарисака сутта, МН117) говорится об истинных взглядах. Будда различает там два вида истинных взглядов: 1) с омрачениями, с накоплением бывания и 2) без омрачений, без накопления бывания, фактор благородного пути. Первые как раз описаны как ряд взглядов: есть результат деяний, есть этот мир и иной мир, есть отец и мать (видимо долг перед ними) и т.д. А вторые истинные взгляды описаны как мудрость, различение дхамм того, чей ум свободен от омрачений.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А вообще если он, этот тупик мировоззрения ?
Любое новое мировоззрение базируется на старом, и служит причиной будущих умопостроений.  Скорее можно сказать о круговерти мировоззрений.

В это же время чистого-эталонного мировоззрения по сути в жизни не существует, к какой бы доктрине человек не склонялся - всё равно окрашивает собственным опытом.
И совсем человека без взгляда и цели быть не может, так уж мы устроены  :-)

----------

sergey (31.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нирвана как-то называется?
> 
> Если нирвана как-то называется, значит ли это, что нирвана имеет свой тупик?


Ответ на это вопрос целиком зависит от твоей мировоззренческой ценностной) установки, то есть от твоих собственных ментальных предпосылок, которые сами находятся за пределами рассудочного мышления, образуя его границу.
Осознав эту границ, человек перестает быть религиозным, к чему, собственно, и сводится посыл автора.

----------


## Нико

> Ответ на это вопрос целиком зависит от твоей мировоззренческой ценностной) установки, то есть от твоих собственных ментальных предпосылок, которые сами находятся за пределами рассудочного мышления, образуя его границу.
> Осознав эту границ, человек перестает быть религиозным, к чему, собственно, и сводится посыл автора.


К сожалению, посыл автора логически недоказуем).

Эх, не умеем мы вести диспуты!)))

----------


## Дубинин

> К сожалению, посыл автора логически недоказуем).
> 
> Эх, не умеем мы вести диспуты!)))


Это просто значит, что никакого  "всеобщего" буддизма нет, ибо не соблюдается первый закон логики,  и у каждого этих "нирван", сколько душа пожелает.

----------

Шавырин (31.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Это просто значит, что никакого  "всеобщего" буддизма нет, ибо не соблюдается первый закон логики,  и у каждого этих "нирван", сколько душа пожелает.


Аристотель далеко не эталон. Его выводы базируются на социально приемлемой очевидности. В "Риторике" например он приводит пример такой античной очевидности: "никогда не делай добра старому человеку". Вот такая мораль была на тот момент, может под влиянием Лакедемона и их боевых гомосеков.

"Покрасивее и помоложе"  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Аристотель далеко не эталон. Его выводы базируются на социально приемлемой очевидности. В "Риторике" например он приводит пример такой античной очевидности: "никогда не делай добра старому человеку". Вот такая мораль была на тот момент, может под влиянием Лакедемона и их боевых гомосеков.
> 
> "Покрасивее и помоложе"


На законах его логики, в принципе, строятся любые отношения, заканчивающиеся удовлетворением (совпадение с ожидаемым), Это вообще базовый маяк всего живого, и критерий "умно- глупо" и поэтому озвучка этого закона вообще не важно кому приписывается. (а с точки зрения любителя молодых людей- это правда- старых в шею...- всё честно)

----------

sergey (31.01.2016), Фил (31.01.2016)

----------


## sergey

> значит ли это, что нирвана имеет свой тупик?





> Ответ на это вопрос целиком зависит от твоей мировоззренческой ценностной) установки, то есть от твоих собственных ментальных предпосылок, которые сами находятся за пределами рассудочного мышления, образуя его границу.


Если есть раскаленная сковородка, то вне зависимости от мировоззренческой ценностной установки, если кто-то ухватится за нее, он обожжется - будь он буддист, анархист, йогачарин, националист, либерал или агностик. 
Ментальные предпосылки также доступны для наблюдения и анализа.

----------

Владимир Б (31.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2016), Дубинин (31.01.2016), Нико (31.01.2016), Фил (31.01.2016), Шавырин (31.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Это просто значит, что никакого  "всеобщего" буддизма нет, ибо не соблюдается первый закон логики,  и у каждого этих "нирван", сколько душа пожелает.


Вот именно, сначала надо "договориться о терминах". Иначе это не диспут, а просто отвлечённые собственные соображения.

----------

sergey (31.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2016), Дубинин (31.01.2016), Фил (31.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Если есть раскаленная сковородка, то вне зависимости от мировоззренческой ценностной установки, если кто-то ухватится за нее, он обожжется - будь он буддист, анархист, йогачарин, националист, либерал или агностик. 
> Ментальные предпосылки также доступны для наблюдения и анализа.


только нет оснований из этого делать вывод, что так будет всегда, везде и во веки.
А у Аристотеля логика именно такая - житейская мудрость для царей, олигархов, торгашей, аристократов, демоса и рабов с плебеями. Наблюдать нужно, только не нужно делать ошибочные выводы.

----------

Шавырин (31.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> К сожалению, посыл автора логически недоказуем).


Справедливость его слов наглядно демонстрирует неопределенность твоих "аргументов" )))



> Эх, не умеем мы вести диспуты!)))


Да, культура мышления у буддистов - в состоянии противозачаточном, что по этому форуму очень заметно. ))))

----------


## Фил

Если вернуться в конструктивное русло, то что конкретно неправильно в том, что сказал я?

Потому что вместо аргументации против, я могу видеть только наезды на мою скромную персону, что есть не впервые, поэтому это меня нисколько не печалит.

----------

Шавырин (31.01.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если вернуться в конструктивное русло, то что конкретно неправильно в том, что сказал я?


Вы столько всего сказали, что совершенно невозможно понять, о какой именно сказанности речь в данном случае )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если есть раскаленная сковородка


Онтология падающего кирпича, аргумент наивного реалиста ))))
Смешно.
А количество лайков под этим "тезисом" - наглядная демонстрация философского уровня почтенной аудитории.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Справедливость его слов наглядно демонстрирует неопределенность твоих "аргументов" )))


У меня не было "аргументов", только вопросы))).Как пример возможного диспута, а не обмена суждениями).




> Да, культура мышления у буддистов - в состоянии противозачаточном, что по этому форуму очень заметно. ))))


Буддисты буддистам - рознь. Опять безосновательное обобщение детектед).

----------


## Фил

> Вы столько всего сказали, что совершенно невозможно понять, о какой именно сказанности речь в данном случае )))


Основное: мировоззрение с тупиком есть догматическое мировоззрение. Тупиком и является догма. Но этим мировоззрения не ограничиваются (как будто Парибок об этом не знает?)
Есть адогматические мировоззрения, где тупика нет. 
Пример: мадхъямака-прасангика.

----------

Шавырин (31.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

Вообще: адогматическое мировоззрение в принципе одно-единственное. Но в наиболее цельном виде в миру сохранилось в виде мадхъямаки-прасанги. В других культурах - фрагментарно.

----------

Нико (31.01.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Онтология падающего кирпича, аргумент наивного реалиста ))))
> Смешно.
> А количество лайков под этим "тезисом" - наглядная демонстрация философского уровня почтенной аудитории.


Это не онтология, а проверка философских построений опытом. И количество лайков можно рассматривать как проявление здравого смысла.

----------

Нико (31.01.2016), Шавырин (31.01.2016)

----------


## Айвар

> В "Большой сутте о сорока" (Махачаттарисака сутта, МН117) говорится об истинных взглядах. Будда различает там два вида истинных взглядов: 1) с омрачениями, с накоплением бывания и 2) без омрачений, без накопления бывания, фактор благородного пути. Первые как раз описаны как ряд взглядов: есть результат деяний, есть этот мир и иной мир, есть отец и мать (видимо долг перед ними) и т.д. А вторые истинные взгляды описаны как мудрость, различение дхамм того, чей ум свободен от омрачений.


В поздних вариантах буддийского учения это зовется колесницей причин, сутра, когда мы учимся правильно интерпретировать опыт, тут и ошибки не исключены, и споры возможны. И, наконец, колесница плода, тантра, тут и мудрость пространства проявляется в полной мере, чем ни архатство?
Не совсем понятно про бывание, очевидно это присутствие, осознанность, которая присуща благородной личности или просто благородному?!

Современная философская интерпретация, также оперирует таковостью или я есть, но она озабочена проблемой субъективности или интерсубъективности. То есть с буддийской позиции это кармическая омраченность, которая может интерпретироваться как коллективное бессознательное, эгрегор и т. п., то есть все то, что до просветления личность просто не знает о себе - сумма неизвестного.

----------


## Шавырин

Как-то сложилось о буддийской философии ( вне опыта) ...

----------

Аньезка (04.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (31.01.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Не совсем понятно про бывание, очевидно это присутствие, осознанность, которая присуща благородной личности или просто благородному?!


Нет, это bhava, переводят по-разному, и существование, и становление (becoming) и т.д. "Бывание" - так переводил еще Герасимов в старом переводе Сутта-Нипаты, сейчас тут на форумах тоже этот вариант предлагался и обсуждался.

----------

Айвар (31.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

Полагаю, Сергей создал очередной тред в подтверждение своей убеждённости в том, что логика беспомощна перед абсолютной истиной (теперь последняя ещё и стала неназванной, вдобавок :Wink: ).

Однако сложно опровергнуть тот факт, что целая плеяда блестящих наставников во главе с Нагарджуной и Цонкапой достигла просветления с опорой на анализ абсолютного. Этот анализ простирается вплоть до прямого познания шуньяты и дальнейшего освоения пути медитации. Далее уже прямой опыт шуньяты неописуем и т.п. Но именно анализ ведёт к такому опыту, а вовсе не "иди туда - не знаю куда; найди то - не знаю что".В последнем и заключается  тупик-то, а вовсе не в правильном анализе реальности,который походит на обоюдоострый меч, поражающий как исследуемый объект - самобытие, так и исследующий субъект - самосущее "я". 

Так что ув. А. Парибок, большой любитель спонтанно выражать свои сиюминутные мысли и настроения на своей страничке в ФБ, просто кинул в инет-пространство мысль и вряд ли сможет доказать её состоятельность)).

----------

Фил (31.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

Но это очень интересно было. Форум без Хоса впадает в анабиоз  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (31.01.2016), Шавырин (31.01.2016)

----------


## Айвар

> Нет, это bhava, переводят по-разному, и существование, и становление (becoming) и т.д. "Бывание" - так переводил еще Герасимов в старом переводе Сутта-Нипаты, сейчас тут на форумах тоже этот вариант предлагался и обсуждался.


Ну если так, то с точки зрения сутт и в соответствии с текстом Махачаттарисака сутта, МН117 это скорее усилия, и скорее всего это все время возобновляющиеся усилия, ежедневные, которое вытекают из привязанности человека к жизни и приводящие к новому рождению и смерти (а так же из понимания им долга).

Хотя, конечно, можно встать на позицию тантры, и тогда человек рассматривается с точки зрения его готовности (к практике) и способностей, трибхавы. 

Ну то есть, формально - да, становление подходит, если не уточнять смысл.

----------


## Шавырин

"Те, кто знает причину вещей, не станут ни слепо верить, ни напрочь отрицать. "(Судзуки Тентаро).

Тупик ?

----------

Aion (01.02.2016), Фил (01.02.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Есть еще интереснее тема:



> Если вы пользуетесь своим умом для того, чтобы изучать реальность, то вы не поймете ни своего ума ни реальности. Если вы изучаете реальность, не используя для этого свой ум, то вы понимаете и то и другое. Те, кто не понимают, не понимают, что такое понимание. Те, кто понимают, понимают, что такое непонимание. Люди, способные к истинному видению, знают, что ум пуст. Они выходят как за понимание, так и за непонимание. Отсутствие, как понимания, так и непонимания является истинным пониманием.
> Видеть ничто – значит воспринимать Путь, а понимать ничто – значит знать Дхарму, потому что виденье не является ни виденьем ни невиденьем, а понимание не является ни пониманием, ни непониманием. Виденье без виденья – это истинный взгляд. Понимание без понимания – это истинное понимание.





> Заблуждаться – значит быть смертным. Осознание – значит состояние Будды. Это не одно и то же. Но это и не разное. Это значит лишь то, что люди отличают заблуждение от осознания. Когда мы заблуждаемся, то существует и мир, из которого надо убегать. Когда мы осознаем, то бежать неоткуда.

----------

Фил (01.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Основное: мировоззрение с тупиком есть догматическое мировоззрение. Тупиком и является догма. Но этим мировоззрения не ограничиваются (как будто Парибок об этом не знает?)
> Есть адогматические мировоззрения, где тупика нет. 
> Пример: мадхъямака-прасангика.


Мадхъямики-прасангики разделяют индийскую веру в карму, сансару и прочий шлак.
Чистый адогматизм существует, пока не захочется регулярно кушать, когда придется решить, с кем ты и какое мировоззрение разделяешь.

----------


## Фил

> Мадхъямики-прасангики разделяют индийскую веру в карму, сансару и прочий шлак.


У них такая традиция.
У меня нет такой традиции. 
Я разделяю веру в анархию и коммунизм.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я разделяю веру в анархию и коммунизм.


Где Вы в троичной классификации А. Парибка?
Схватите этот коан и не выпускайте даже во сне.

----------


## Фил

> Где Вы в троичной классификации А. Парибка?
> Схватите этот коан и не выпускайте даже во сне.


В классификацию Парибка я не вписываюсь вообще.
Я между зубьев его вилки прохожу.
А в коммунизм верю по традиции места рождения.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В классификацию Парибка я не вписываюсь вообще.
> Я между зубьев его вилки прохожу.
> А в коммунизм верю по традиции места рождения.


Вы не матерьялист?

----------


## Фил

> Вы не матерьялист?


Нет. 
Материализм - еще одно догматическое учение. Одно из самых древних.
Я не могу быть материалистом.
Мое воззрение свободно от каких бы то ни было догм.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет. 
> Материализм - еще одно догматическое учение. Одно из самых древних.
> Я не могу быть материалистом.
> Мое воззрение свободно от каких бы то ни было догм.


Самый древний матерьялизм--он как раз такой: отрицание незримого, включая догмы  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Самый древний матерьялизм--он как раз такой: отрицание незримого, включая догмы


Нет. Он отрицает одни догмы (идеалистические или солипсические) и утверждает свою, о первичности бесконечной делимости материи, например. Это же ведь тоже догма. 
Поэтому в ряду догматических учений он ничем не выделяется.
Лампочки на чатланском тестере другого цвета только.

----------

Шавырин (02.02.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

" Догмы - общая темница человечества. И странная вещь: люди любят свои тюремные камеры. Это дает им чувство безопасности и ложное чувство "я знаю"."

(с) Экхарт Толле

----------

Фил (02.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> " Догмы - общая темница человечества. И странная вещь: люди любят свои тюремные камеры. Это дает им чувство безопасности и ложное чувство "я знаю"."
> 
> (с) Экхарт Толле


Потому что камера в тюрьме - какой никакой дом, крыша над головой, еда, работа.
"Сегодня мне дали свободу - что я с ней делать буду?" (В.В.С.)

----------

Шавырин (02.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Еще вспоминается:
"Хоботов, ты ж без нас.... пропадешь!"  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (02.02.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

" Каждый хочет чужую,
Никто не хочет свою." 

( " Слишком Много Любви " Б.Гребенщиков )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> безосновательное обобщение детектед).


Как отличаешь безосновательные от обоснованных? )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Этот анализ простирается вплоть до прямого познания шуньяты


Не познания, а описания.
Познание - всегда прямое восприятие, оно по самой своей природе невербально. Попробуй опиши вкус сладкого. Так же и с шуньятой.
Можно лишь создать дискурс, которые при определенных условиях, возможно, приведет того или того человека к реальному переживанию прямого постижения.
Но при этом такой опыт в принципе невозможно ни унифицировать, ни объективировать.
А вот то, что ты путаешь познание с описанием - это как раз весьма симптоматично. Слишком большое упование на схоластику.




> и вряд ли сможет доказать её состоятельность)).


да никто не берется ничего доказывать, была охота.
Есть содержательные мысли, есть пустая болтовня. Каждый выбирает по себе, что ему понимать и чем наполнять ум. Если не интересно - просто проехали, живем дальше.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Основное: мировоззрение с тупиком есть догматическое мировоззрение. Тупиком и является догма. Но этим мировоззрения не ограничиваются (как будто Парибок об этом не знает?)
> Есть адогматические мировоззрения, где тупика нет. 
> Пример: мадхъямака-прасангика.


Мадхъямака-прасангика - не мировоззрение. а один из видов философского дискурса.
Буддизм же. как специфическая система взглядов, описывающих становление мира, включая проблемы онтологии. сотериологии и так далее - это именно мировоззрение. и как таковой он имеет свои тупики, которые и подметил автор данного рассуждения.

----------


## Нико

> Как отличаешь безосновательные от обоснованных? )))


Методом правильных логических дискурсов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Методом *правильных* логических дискурсов.


Само слово "правильных" предполагает наличие ценностной шкалы, а это уже говорит о наличии предпосылок: никогда не возможно доказать, что "правильное" для тебя лично правильно вообще. А это, в свою очередь демонстрирует. что все мышление в своей основе невербально, а то. что мы считаем "доказательным", - чистый произвол нашего ума.
В пределе можно сказать, что истина - это то, что ты сама для себя решила считать истинным (или правильным) )))))

----------


## Нико

> Не познания, а описания.
> Познание - всегда прямое восприятие, оно по самой своей природе невербально. Попробуй опиши вкус сладкого. Так же и с шуньятой.
> Можно лишь создать дискурс, которые при определенных условиях, возможно, приведет того или того человека к реальному переживанию прямого постижения.
> Но при этом такой опыт в принципе невозможно ни унифицировать, ни объективировать.
> А вот то, что ты путаешь познание с описанием - это как раз весьма симптоматично. Слишком большое упование на схоластику.
> 
> да никто не берется ничего доказывать, была охота.
> Есть содержательные мысли, есть пустая болтовня. Каждый выбирает по себе, что ему понимать и чем наполнять ум. Если не интересно - просто проехали, живем дальше.


Ну и живём дальше. Если бы была Парибку охота не бла-бла-бла-тить, диспут мог получиться интересным, совсем как в трёх Денса. А так... это всё бублики с маком))). Потому что и Парибок там не учился).

----------


## Нико

> Мадхъямака-прасангика - не мировоззрение. а один из видов философского дискурса.
> Буддизм же. как специфическая система взглядов, описывающих становление мира, включая проблемы онтологии. сотериологии и так далее - это именно мировоззрение. и как таковой он имеет свои тупики, которые и подметил автор данного рассуждения.


МП - именно что воззрение, со всеми его характеристиками. Тупики не детектед, т.к. оное воззрение (если оно правильное), освобождает от тупиков крайностей.

----------

Фил (03.02.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Само слово "правильных" предполагает наличие ценностной шкалы, а это уже говорит о наличии предпосылок: никогда не возможно доказать, что "правильное" для тебя лично правильно вообще. А это, в свою очередь демонстрирует. что все мышление в своей основе невербально, а то. что мы считаем "доказательным", - чистый произвол нашего ума.
> В пределе можно сказать, что истина - это то, что ты сама для себя решила считать истинным (или правильным) )))))


Не зря у МП-ств были доводы "для себя" и "для других". )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если бы была Парибку охота не бла-бла-бла-тить.


ой ой ой!
Уж чья бы корова мычала. )))
Он-то хотя бы лаконичен. А про то, как бла-бла-бла-титят - на этом форуме видно (не будем называть по именам ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> освобождает от тупиков крайностей.


Фик с два ))
Самое главное буддийское понятие - причинность - применительно к сансаре неизбежно приводит к совершенно фиктивной категории "безначальное". Это и есть мировоззренческий тупик, ни чем не лучше "воли Творца".

----------


## Нико

> ой ой ой!
> Уж чья бы корова мычала. )))
> Он-то хотя бы лаконичен. А про то, как бла-бла-бла-титят - на этом форуме видно (не будем называть по именам ))))


Ну, если охота тебе подискутировать за Андрея, мог бы попробовать ответить на ранее заданные мною вопросы, вполне "школьно-монастырские".))) Но не можешь, что на этом форуме видно :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, если охота тебе подискутировать за Андрея, мог бы попробовать ответить на ранее заданные мною вопросы, вполне "школьно-монастырские".))) Но не можешь, что на этом форуме видно


Тогда расскажи мне о безначальном.
Можно в повествовательной форме, потому что в стиле классической дуйры подозреваю, тебе будет трудновато ))))

----------


## Нико

> Фик с два ))
> Самое главное буддийское понятие - причинность - применительно к сансаре неизбежно приводит к совершенно фиктивной категории "безначальное". Это и есть мировоззренческий тупик, ни чем не лучше "воли Творца".


Сансара безначальна?
- Да.
- Следует ли из этого, что сансара бесконечна?
- Да
- Чи чир?
Всё ли безначальное также является бесконечным?
Неведение безначально. Следует ли из этого, что неведение бесконечно?
- Не следует, ибо нет охватывания. Не всё безначальное обязательно является бесконечным. и т.д. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сансара безначальна?


С какого бодуна? )))
Сама постановка вопроса предполагает идею линейности времени.
Это уже мыслительная предпосылка, поэтому все дальнейшие рассуждения - полный вздор с точки зрения чистого разума. ))))

----------


## Нико

Продолжим. Сансара безначальна, но конечна, тк. есть фактор, способствующий её основной причине -неведению. Неведение не есть неотъемлемая природа ума, и поэтому ему можно положить конец при помощи мудрости познания пустоты. Если бы не было познания пустоты, т.е. 4-й Благородной истины, изложенной Буддой, не было бы смысла излагать предыдущие Три истины. Следовательно, не было бы мокши, или нирваны, т.е. следствия Пути. Следовательно, не было бы и Второй истины-источника страдания. Тогда абсурдным образом Будда вещал бы лишь о о Первой истине страдания, из коей ничего бы не следовало. Это и было бы тупиком, ака парибокинизмом или богом-творцом. 
"Динамичного тупика" не существует по определению, ибо тупик - это нечто статичное, не подлежащее развитию.

----------

Фил (03.02.2016)

----------


## Нико

> С какого бодуна? )))
> Сама постановка вопроса предполагает идею линейности времени.
> Это уже мыслительная предпосылка, поэтому все дальнейшие рассуждения - полный вздор с точки зрения чистого разума. ))))


Не знаю, что ты тут называешь "чистым разумом". Поэтому сначала о терминах договориться, а потом вести диспут в рамках определённой системы, а не"ой, мама, мне тут Аристотель на больную мозоль наступил". )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не знаю, что ты тут называешь "чистым разумом".


То, чем ты это "не знаешь" - это и есть "чистый разум" ))))

----------


## Нико

> То, чем ты это "не знаешь" - это и есть "чистый разум" ))))


А это точно не  "неведение"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А это точно не  "неведение"?


То, чем ты знаешь о своем неведении - это и есть чистый разум. ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Продолжим. Сансара безначальна, но конечна, тк. есть фактор, способствующий её основной причине -неведению. Неведение не есть неотъемлемая природа ума, и поэтому ему можно положить конец


Набор произвольных суждений, каждое из которых само по себе ни чем не обсновано.

----------


## Нико

> Набор произвольных суждений, каждое из которых само по себе ни чем не обсновано.


Эх, если бы мы были в фрейме определенной диалектической системы, и обоснования нашлись бы. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Эх, если бы мы были в фрейме определенной диалектической системы, и обоснования нашлись бы. )


Несомненно!
Потому что сама определенность диалектической системы возможна исключительно на основании необосновываемых (аксиоматических) мыслительных предпосылок.
То есть доказуемость любой системы содержится в ней самой, а вне ее не существует. Это и есть граничность (замкнутость) любой дискурсивно сформулированной системы: ее границы и есть ее тупик. И буддизм как система взглядов тут не исключение.
Но религиозные люди не желают с этим согласиться. им кажется, что их-то "систему" можно логически обосновать.
что очень наглядно демонстрирует данный топик.

----------


## Фил

> Мадхъямака-прасангика - не мировоззрение. а один из видов философского дискурса.
> Буддизм же. как специфическая система взглядов, описывающих становление мира, включая проблемы онтологии. сотериологии и так далее - это именно мировоззрение. и как таковой он имеет свои тупики, которые и подметил автор данного рассуждения.


Почему не мировоззрение?
Разве мировоззрение обязательно должно включать онтологию или сотериологию?
Вовсе необязательно.
Конечно, если в систему взглядов включить онтологию, сразу и возникнет тупик, но зачем?

Получается, что Вас с Парибком можно перефразировать так: 
Мировоззрение это только то, что с тупиком.
Следовательно любое мировоззрение содержит тупик. Если тупика нет - это не мировоззрение.

Похоже на Ансельма Кентерберийского.
Бог должен существовать, следовательно он существует?

----------

Шавырин (03.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Фик с два ))
> Самое главное буддийское понятие - причинность - применительно к сансаре неизбежно приводит к совершенно фиктивной категории "безначальное". Это и есть мировоззренческий тупик, ни чем не лучше "воли Творца".


Почему?
Можно предположить альтернативу - причинности нет. Тогда вообще беспокоиться не о чем.
Тогда даже Вас нет и Вы можете себе за обедом вилкой в глаз ткнуть.

----------


## Фил

Т.е. тупик - как раз предполагать, что причинности нет, ибо тогда невозможно элементарной мирской жизнью жить.

----------


## Фил

> Несомненно!
> Потому что сама определенность диалектической системы возможна исключительно на основании необосновываемых (аксиоматических) мыслительных предпосылок.
> То есть доказуемость любой системы содержится в ней самой, а вне ее не существует. Это и есть граничность (замкнутость) любой дискурсивно сформулированной системы: ее границы и есть ее тупик. И буддизм как система взглядов тут не исключение.
> Но религиозные люди не желают с этим согласиться. им кажется, что их-то "систему" можно логически обосновать.
> что очень наглядно демонстрирует данный топик.


Одно но.
Для этого надо себе придумать, что ты будешь доказывать.
Зачем?

----------


## Фил

Т.е. Вы с Парибком говорите:
"Борьба с ветряными мельницами обречена на неудачу".

Это, извините, бесспорно.
Только далеко не все будут на них вообще кидаться.

----------


## Aion

> Мировоззрение это только то, что с тупиком.
> Следовательно любое мировоззрение содержит тупик. Если тупика нет - это не мировоззрение.


Ага. Так и есть. Потому что мировоззритель не может быть вынесен за скобки, ну а "гармонично развитых личностей" в самсаре не бывает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Ага. Так и есть. Потому что мировоззритель не может быть вынесен за скобки, ну а "гармонично развитых личностей" в самсаре не бывает.


нет, субъект может стать гармоничной личностью. В тупик он не упирается.

----------

Шавырин (03.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Хос и Парибок - Дон-Кихоты наших дней.

----------


## Aion

> нет, субъект может стать гармоничной личностью. В тупик он не упирается.


А объект имеет один вкус. Вот ведь, незадача... :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> А объект имеет один вкус. Вот ведь, незадача...


Вечность пахнет нефтью.

----------


## Aion

> Вечность пахнет нефтью.


А самсара чем пахнет?

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть не только описание пустоты, но есть и контакт с пустотой. Описание помогает этот контакт отделить от других. Тот, кто различает пустоту может описывать это различение. 

Так же как различающий сладость может описывать ситуации, в которых сладость присутствует и может описать путь к таким ситуациям.

Почему людям так трудно бывает поверить в доступность практического освоения пути и распознания плода?
Потому что есть множество препятствий, коренящихся в неверных взглядах. Человеку кажется, что он уже понимает и поэтому его практика исследования останавливается.

Либо человек не понимает, что он может сделать прямо сейчас, куда направить внимание и каким образом и оттого держится за идеи, не обнаруживая, что именно эти идеи описывают.

Нередко человек очарованный идеей выполняет практику машинально, не понимая, что же он делает, просто повторяя некий ритуал. И ему нужна пища для продолжения усилий. Тогда человек использует разные идеи о том, что путь долог, плод недостижим. В результате этот человек спорит с любым, кто считает иначе. 

Людям трудно противостоять любимым убеждениям. Поэтому так трудно учиться новому и продуктивно исследовать природу себя.

Но однажды обнаруживается спонтанное сосредоточение-без-усилий, и открывается способ это сосредоточение снова и снова инициировать. И тогда в практике происходит прорыв и привязанность к умопостроениям теряет опору. Становится интересным само сосредоточение, его легкость и послушность, его устойчивость и влияние на восприятие и чувства.

И во всех казалось бы противоречивых наставлениях обнаруживается ранее не замечаемая суть. И вера в Будду, Дхарму и Сангху становится непоколебимой. И нет сомнений в том, что следует делать, к чему склонять ум, чего воздерживаться и как прожить каждое оставшееся мгновение.

----------

Монферран (03.02.2016), Фил (03.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Почему людям так трудно бывает поверить в доступность практического освоения пути и распознания плода?


 А потому что надо сначала "все хорошенько обдумать"  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А потому что надо сначала "все хорошенько обдумать"


Вот это и есть нерешительность и сомнения. Вследствие привязаности к идеям и объяснениям с рассуждениями.

----------

Монферран (03.02.2016), Фил (03.02.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

А у меня ,вот, возник вопрос к Хосу (Сергею) ...  " Что сие рассуждения "  тупики мировоззрения " дают в плане профита , кроме как ментального онанизма " ?

----------

Фил (06.02.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> А у меня ,вот, возник вопрос к Хосу (Сергею) ...  " Что сие рассуждения "  тупики мировоззрения " дают в плане профита , кроме как ментального онанизма " ?


Позвольте полюбопытствовать. Не могли бы Вы дать наглядный пример профита в любом ином случае?

----------


## Шавырин

> Позвольте полюбопытствовать. Не могли бы Вы дать наглядный пример профита в любом ином случае?


Тут нет иных случаев , кроме как " онанизм " и " плод ".

* сцена 1 ... " Два сортира на поле дерьма и между сидящими в них происходит диалог о "тупике мировоззрения" .

Народ ликует,

Пипл хавает ( клозетов всё больше ).

Вот так.


*** Картинку не прикрепляю , на "бан" согласен.

----------

Монферран (06.02.2016), Фил (06.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А у меня ,вот, возник вопрос к Хосу (Сергею) ...  " Что сие рассуждения "  тупики мировоззрения " дают в плане профита , кроме как ментального онанизма " ?


Онанизм без малейшего намека на "счастливый конец".

----------

Шавырин (06.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А у меня ,вот, возник вопрос к Хосу (Сергею) ...  " Что сие рассуждения "  тупики мировоззрения " дают в плане профита , кроме как ментального онанизма " ?


Видеть в содержательных культурологических рассуждениях ментальный онанизм - это ментальное плебейство, ИМХО.

----------

Монферран (06.02.2016), Фил (06.02.2016), Шавырин (06.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Видеть в содержательных культурологических рассуждениях ментальный онанизм - это ментальное плебейство, ИМХО.


Мы шутим  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Дордже

> Да Фил, уже давно можно было бы понять, что, какое бы ни было мировоззрение или картина мира, мы всё равно сдохнем. )))))


Дао на этот случай имеет предложить поправку (может тогда в консерватории что-то подправить ?) раньше то люди жили до 1000 лет и более

----------


## Алёшенька

Как перестать впадать  панику, из-за житейских невзгод(или хотя бы паниковать не так сильно)? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Фил

> Как перестать впадать  панику, из-за житейских невзгод(или хотя бы паниковать не так сильно)? Заранее благодарен.


Очень хорошая вещь!

----------

Алёшенька (15.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Как перестать впадать  панику, из-за житейских невзгод(или хотя бы паниковать не так сильно)? Заранее благодарен.


Это тренируется зарание- в обычной жизни, уровень блаженства от всякого нового действия повышаете- путём безмятежного переживая всего приходящего (не наблюдения а безмятежного переживания). Попривыкнув так жить- и т.н. проблемы- вместе с нужностью как- то на них реагировать, принесут и кайф привычный (как и от всего остального).
Украли- опоздал, наорали..- переживай по полной- и кайф и проблема- в одном флаконе..- но тренить надо в "мирной жизни"))

----------

Мяснов (15.03.2016)

----------


## Алёшенька

> Это тренируется зарание- в обычной жизни, уровень блаженства от всякого нового действия повышаете- путём безмятежного переживая всего приходящего


А как это?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Ну если вы пить хотели и пьёте- в полный кайф забыв обо всём, то сам кайф вам приходит не от воды, а от того, что желая её сильно, вы так пОлно на этом процессе пития- прибываете, что происходит торможение остальных участков работающего мозга (отвечающего за наблюдение- безопасность и пр..), и в ответ на такую экономию резкую- мозг впрыскивает гормон-наркотик. Стоит чего-то сделать безмятежно, например ощущать сидение- но не наблюдать- именно сидеть-ощущать "мясом", и на мгновение этот "бессмысленный" кайф- уловиться.

----------

Алёшенька (15.03.2016), Мяснов (15.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну если вы пить хотели и пьёте- в полный кайф забыв обо всём, то сам кайф вам приходит не от воды, а от того, что желая её сильно, вы так пОлно на этом процессе пития- прибываете, что происходит торможение остальных участков работающего мозга (отвечающего за наблюдение- безопасность и пр..), и в ответ на такую экономию резкую- мозг впрыскивает гормон-наркотик. Стоит чего-то сделать безмятежно, например ощущать сидение- но не наблюдать- именно сидеть-ощущать "мясом", и на мгновение этот "бессмысленный" кайф- уловиться.


Когда накрывает, без таблеток не обойтись.
А вот потом уже тренировать, чтобы еще раз не накрыло.

----------

Дубинин (15.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Когда накрывает, без таблеток не обойтись.


Как я слышал, можно и без таблеток обойтись... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> Как я слышал, можно и без таблеток обойтись...


Один хрен - внешние грубые средства.

----------


## Aion

> Один хрен - внешние грубые средства.


Неа, это только у экстравертов мачта снаружи.

----------


## Алёшенька

> Очень хорошая вещь!


В нескольких аптеках спросил-нету.Походу действительно что-то хорошее.)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Очень хорошая вещь!


Пилюли шаматхи!

----------


## Фил

> В нескольких аптеках спросил-нету.Походу действительно что-то хорошее.)


Если в мск, то здесь смотрите наличие
http://www.medlux.ru/

----------


## Алёшенька

Подмосковье.

----------


## Анна А

> Как перестать впадать  панику, из-за житейских невзгод(или хотя бы паниковать не так сильно)? Заранее благодарен.


Паника это страх негативного исхода житейской ситуации. Если  нарисовать в уме самый страшный страх, который может быть в данной невзгоде, потом спросить себя: "И что дальше будет?" ...новый страх, опять такой же вопрос....и т.д. до упора )
Бывает, что потом уже ищешь страх, а его нет.

----------

Алёшенька (17.03.2016), Фил (17.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как перестать впадать  панику, из-за житейских невзгод(или хотя бы паниковать не так сильно)? Заранее благодарен.


Впадать в панику осознанно. Наблюдать. «Я впадаю в панику. Мне ужасно страшно. Я не знаю, как поступать в новых для меня обстоятельствах, и оттого чувствую страх».

----------

Aion (20.03.2016), Алёшенька (18.03.2016), Фил (18.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (18.03.2016)

----------


## Lanky

> В нескольких аптеках спросил-нету.Походу действительно что-то хорошее.)


Я принимал, когда курить бросал. Помогает пока не кончится. Потом расколбас жутчайший.

----------

Чагна Дордже (20.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Впадать в панику осознанно. Наблюдать. «Я впадаю в панику. Мне ужасно страшно. Я не знаю, как поступать в новых для меня обстоятельствах, и оттого чувствую страх».


Проблема в том, что паника трудно поддаётся сознательному контролю. А так - да, здравая тема, вот и в Бардо Тхёдол настоятельно рекомендуется осознать: "чувак, пойми, ты умер..."  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну если вы пить хотели и пьёте- в полный кайф забыв обо всём, то сам кайф вам приходит не от воды, а от того, что желая её сильно, вы так пОлно на этом процессе пития- прибываете, что происходит торможение остальных участков работающего мозга (отвечающего за наблюдение- безопасность и пр..), и в ответ на такую экономию резкую- мозг впрыскивает гормон-наркотик. Стоит чего-то сделать безмятежно, например ощущать сидение- но не наблюдать- именно сидеть-ощущать "мясом", и на мгновение этот "бессмысленный" кайф- уловиться.


Я Вам сюда скину,а то те темы закрыли про Толстого . .Совсем не по теме,но пусть "мне можно",хорошо )) И пусть и все почитают,мало ли -может вдохновятся,ладно?)
Просто вспомнилось вчера .

Вообщем  знаете,что?) А я Вам хочу посоветовать с ходить в Левин музей- поместье в Москве . Сейчас ссылку найду.. Вот.http://tolstoymuseum.ru/museums/muse...hs/khamovniki/
Мне кажется,Вам должно понравится непременно .Я вот чудом там оказалась, так- … куча впечатлений. Я вообще люблю такие вот путешествия во время совершать,особенно зная  начинку   личностей ,удостоенных внимания.

Самые яркие помню вспышки мыслеэмоций это вот такие примерно.)

Погода чудестная была, Левик так вообще синхронизировался своим "неделанием" с моим, в то время актуальным и был мне сильно тем самым люб.
Дом, где они проживали в Москве -чудесный, относительно большой, с большой столовой с красивой посудой ,спальней с отдельным выходом в сад и большими окнами туда же. Есть там еще комната отдыха в восточном стиле с диванами  . Так Толстой там и не бывал . Такое во у него "неделание")). Масса вещей сохранилось, одежда, куча прибамбасов ,по моему даже велик )). Все характеризует его как личность несомненно . Прикольный мужик был,че там говорить .)
Потом комната прислуги . Вот там началось.)) В голове сразу засуетились мысли коммунистической направленности . Ну как же так . Графья вон в какой спальне с видом , а прислуга в крохотной комнатке вдоем  жили и свобода относительная . Непорядок.)))Промелькнула мысль, что хорошо, что не в ту эпоху живу- примкнула бы на фик.
Внутри дора -большой сад (для Москвы большой конечно)  с вековым деревьями ,вроде Львом  и посаженными. За забором -жилая многоэтажка  . Так странно -забор как-будто разделает эпохи и время . Очень кайфово посидеть в  саду вместе с хозяином мысленно .Тихо очень там и спокойно.
Шла к метро уже сумерки начинались -мое любимое время, когда солнце садится, вечер розовый ,тени всякие  -время анализа вообщем .)) 
И в метро посмотрела на муравейник и в душе помсеялась над собой. Ну что изменилось с тех пор . Потом гастарбайтеров (вахтовиков) тащатся в Москву ,живут в одной комнате толпами ,даже кровати двухъярусные . Но никто некого не неволит . Это их личный выбор .Каждый выбирает свой путь .
 Женщины хотят Брета Пита и чтоб с его деньгами  ,а мужчины стать Сечиным , Это то что по лицам в метро читается  ну и по всяким там книгам в руках "Как достичь успеха",""Завладеть мужчиной","Стать суперчеловеком"  и др.хр.
F  кровати по- соседсту у осбслуги  позволяли тайно друг другу рассказывать   сплетни про графьев . А сейчас эту функцию выполняет ТВ. Ничего не изменилсь.
А потом я подумала- сериалы ,журналы, непонятно чем выдающиеся знаменитости -все канет в лету, а Левушкин сад останется и будет цвести каждый год и да будет так…)) Вот )) Только вот нынче Львов совсем нет , одни коты домашние ... ))))  (Дубинин,дорогой это я не про вас ,это я  так-гипотетически,не мнитесь только))Вы -ого-го у нас еще.)

Так что будет порыв -съездейте)  только чтобы дереья зазелененли в саду надо подождать .мне так кажется. ) Прикольный он был все-таки Толстой наш великий всевидящий .

----------

Дубинин (20.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016), Фил (20.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Я принимал, когда курить бросал. Помогает пока не кончится. Потом расколбас жутчайший.


Наверное индивидиуально. Не замечал такого.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Проблема в том, что паника трудно поддаётся сознательному контролю. А так - да, здравая тема, вот и в Бардо Тхёдол настоятельно рекомендуется осознать: "чувак, пойми, ты умер..."


Контролировать, да, трудно, наблюдать проще.

----------


## Aion

> Контролировать, да, трудно, наблюдать проще.


Для наблюдения нужна дистанция, а это в состоянии аффекта как раз и проблематично. Гораздо эффективнее, по-моему, найти и снять внутренний неосознаваемый конфликт как причину паники.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.03.2016), Фил (20.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А как вы его найдёте без наблюдения?

----------

Фил (20.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Для наблюдения нужна дистанция, а это в состоянии аффекта как раз и проблематично. Гораздо эффективнее, по-моему, найти и снять внутренний *неосознаваемый конфликт* как причину паники.


А кто будет искать и снимать причину, когда сам объект в неосознанке? (паника)

----------

Фил (20.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> А как вы его найдёте без наблюдения?


А что именно и кем наблюдается?




> А кто будет искать и снимать причину, когда сам объект в неосознанке? (паника)


Постоянно в панике находиться невозможно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2016)

----------


## Gakusei

Вот они какие - тупики мировоззрения.

----------

Дубинин (20.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Постоянно в панике находиться невозможно.


Тогда смысл рекомендаций, если человек вне паники?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> А кто будет искать и снимать причину, когда сам объект в неосознанке? (паника)


 Буддисты,  сразу "атомной бомбой пустоты" норовят- замочить всю "наружу"-  и убить радиацией всю эмоциональность, а "психические" проводят спец операцию, в районе поиска "лучшей доли", для устранения конкретной "доли" или "тяги к ней".

----------


## Aion

> Тогда смысл рекомендаций, если человек вне паники?


Смысл в изменении установки сознания, поскольку ничего без причин и условий не происходит. Причину паники, находясь в состоянии паники, найти нельзя.

----------

Анна А (20.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Буддисты,  сразу "атомной бомбой пустоты" норовят- замочить всю "наружу"-  и убить радиацией всю эмоциональность, а "психические" проводят спец операцию, в районе поиска "лучшей доли", для устранения конкретной "доли" или "тяги к ней".


 :Smilie:  Но согласитесь, это экологичней для психики, чем качели эмоций.
А понимание Пустоты приходит постепенно, медленно но верно *меняя отношение* и к эмоциональности и к доле.

----------

Дубинин (20.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Смысл в изменении установки сознания, поскольку ничего без причин и условий не происходит. Причину паники, находясь в состоянии паники, найти нельзя.


Да, если вопрос стоит как *не допускать* паники. Потому что когда в ней...только прожить и ..."понять и отпустить" )
Поиск причин хорош сразу после атаки, а в повседневности - нарабатывать привычку наблюдения (тогда и копание отпадёт за ненадобностью)

----------


## Aion

> Поиск причин хорош сразу после атаки, а в повседневности - нарабатывать привычку наблюдения (тогда и копание отпадёт за ненадобностью)


Увы, бессознательное не настолько мелко и прозрачно, чтобы можно было сразу после атаки найти её действительную причину.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Анна А

> Увы, бессознательное не настолько мелко и прозрачно, чтобы можно было сразу после атаки найти её действительную причину.


Действительную причину - только у п.терапевта (и то не факт))
а пока осознаешь важность его, приход к нему, то  и получится "не сразу"))
Но развить осознанность хотя бы _попытаться_ найти причину сразу после бури - уже прогресс.

----------


## Aion

> Действительную причину - только у п.терапевта (и то не факт))
> а пока осознаешь важность его, приход к нему, то  и получится "не сразу"))
> Но развить осознанность хотя бы попытаться найти причину сразу после бури - уже прогресс.


Сразу после бури нельзя ничего найти, а вот спровоцировать возвращение паники очень вероятно...  :EEK!:

----------


## Анна А

> Сразу после бури нельзя ничего найти, а вот спровоцировать возвращение паники очень вероятно...


Довольно категорично. Это из личного опыта? )
Зависит от типа личности.

----------


## Дубинин

> Так что будет порыв -съездейте)  только чтобы дереья зазелененли в саду надо подождать .мне так кажется. ) Прикольный он был все-таки Толстой наш великий всевидящий .


Максимум если буду с девой и уныло буду искать причину- извлечь из "ничего- хоть что-то", ибо: Происки литературные- характер- поучения и метания Льва, не вдохновляют, а наоборот..

----------

Альбина (20.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Довольно категорично. Это из личного опыта? )


Ничего категоричного в признании глубинного и неочевидного характера конфликтов, ведущих к паническим атакам нет. Психоаналитическая практика свидетельствует о том, что нужно время и серьёзные усилия, чтобы согласовать установку сознания с установкой бессознательного и тем самым предотвратить условия возникновения паники.



> Зависит от типа личности.


А по-моему, в большей мере зависит от наличия планет в 12-м доме гороскопа.  :Cool:

----------


## Анна А

> Ничего категоричного в признании глубинного и неочевидного характера конфликтов, ведущих к паническим атакам нет. Психоаналитическая практика свидетельствует о том, что нужно время и серьёзные усилия, чтобы согласовать установку сознания с установкой бессознательного и тем самым предотвратить условия возникновения паники.


С Вами конечно соглашусь. Вытащить из бессознательного причину - это время. Далеко не все находят его для похода к психоаналитику. Время диктует альтернативные способы предотвращения.

----------


## Aion

> Время диктует альтернативные способы предотвращения.


Типа того. 
Карен Хамакер-Зондаг 
Двенадцатый дом. Скрытые силы гороскопа.

----------

Анна А (20.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Типа того. 
> Карен Хамакер-Зондаг 
> Двенадцатый дом. Скрытые силы гороскопа.


Спасибо, почитаю, надеюсь найти объяснения в своей натальной карте. 
астрологию без психологии не понять,это да )

По прошлому моему посланию хотела бы добавить то, что альтернатива для меня лично - направить энергию для достижения осознания внутренней и внешней реальности, слияния объективного и субъективного..не так мозгом как *ощущением* целостности. 
Это не быстрей психоаналитики, и возможно трудней в смысле практики, но более мягко.

----------

Aion (20.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (20.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Максимум если буду с девой и уныло буду искать причину- извлечь из "ничего- хоть что-то", ибо: Происки литературные- характер- поучения и метания Льва, не вдохновляют, а наоборот..


Ну да.Есть у него такое метание.. Это да.. Но все-равно -любопытно посмотреть как они жили ,там фотографий полно ,ведь эра фотографий только начиналась как-раз ,даже в саду висят.,и по хорошей погоде -что-то все-равно да вставит  . Обязательно. Особенно ,когда ничего не ожидаешь.У меня всегда так.) Как альтернатива сидению дома . А еще кстати можно сходить на концерт. Мы вчера были вот с подружкой на добротном таком исполнении (скрипка,виолончель, фортепьяно) в музее Чайковского в Москве"  . Там билеты совсем недорогие,правда и зал и сцена маленькие . Но стоит поход того . Сходили -не пожалели.  Еще вот задались одним вопросом- почему женщины которые имеют такой вкус к звучанию и космическому началу звука при виртуозном исполнении  хороших нетленных произведений, при всем при этом не имеют вкуса в одежде себя любимого . Прям парад безвкусия и недоразумения в одевании на себя немыслимых бус и других непонятных нам нарядов. Вот никак не могли понять . А я выдвинула идею,что может быть это потому-что все тонкое восприятие проходит если близко к ушам,то от глаз -подальше значит.) Вообщем - загадка.

А знаете куда еще можно может быть вам - В Ленинские Горки в усадьбу,где Ильич жил . Там у него автопарк один нехилый.) Инвалидное кресло у него после инсульта такое модное было.) Только это далековато от вас будет Но опять же.... по хорошей весенней погоде.))))) И не унывайте пожалуйста, там,а то я тоже чет приуныла теперь.. :Frown:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

А хотите я вам стих последний пришлю,я только не пойму уже че-то -нормуль или нет,вроде стеб какой-то, а вроде губерманщиной отдает . Мне по первой казалось вроде ничего .))Щас вообще не пойму -фигня вроде.))) Это меня спросила сестра ,мол,как я себя чувствую.я думала-думала и решила,что я вообще себя не чувствую.. Вот прикол.) и родилось..вот это.

Я  сгусток  чувств
Я губ прикосновенье
Я шелест ветра
Воздуха прохлада

Я солнца луч
Воды уют  и нежность
Почувствовать тебя-твердишь ?
А мож не надо??

(тока после вашего унынья даже стих не весел... :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (20.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016), Фил (20.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

"Горки Ленинские" обязательно, можно сначала на Павелецком вокзали зайти в "Траурный поезд", он ещё работает. А вот деревянную станцию Герасимово сожгли, а полированный гранит местные себе на дачи растащили (что они из него сделали? Сортир?) Голубые ели еще не спилили на Ленинской?

----------

Альбина (20.03.2016)

----------


## Lanky

> Наверное индивидиуально. Не замечал такого.


Согласен. У меня сезонные депреснячки. Так вот, весной проде прокатило, а осенью, когда перестал принимать препарат то накрыло караул.

----------

Фил (20.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Согласен. У меня сезонные депреснячки. Так вот, весной проде прокатило, а осенью, когда перестал принимать препарат то накрыло караул.


Помогают реально небольшие пробежки) На природе.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> По прошлому моему посланию хотела бы добавить то, что альтернатива для меня лично - направить энергию для достижения осознания внутренней и внешней реальности, слияния объективного и субъективного..не так мозгом как *ощущением* целостности. 
> Это не быстрей психоаналитики, и возможно трудней в смысле практики, но более мягко.


Если ты себя считаешь сверхмощной и мудрой дакини( а так полагается в постмедитативной фазе, - оставаться Божеством и после практики Йидамов, - то будет нужный настрой постоянно , - главное развить сосредоточение) и пытаться делать все, как сделала бы она, очень помогает. 

Ты просто представляешь себя в максимально лучшем варианте - мудрого, бесстрашного, сильного и блаженного. Ты в принципе, уже такой, если б не грузился химерами неведенья.

----------


## Анна А

> Если ты себя считаешь ...
> Ты просто представляешь себя ...


Предпочитала представлять (игра не кормит эго). Но помогает на время. Существующая реальность с её обитателями неожиданно вылетает из-за угла и стукает сверхмощную дакиню по голове. Мудрость её не выдерживает удара и _максимально лучший вариант_ катится к чёртовой бабушке  :Smilie: 
То, что удобно "Я" - мимолётно.
Постфаза ощущения наблюдателя (никто), держать все вещи и чувства на переферии внимания - более качественная практика.
имхо.

----------

Фил (20.03.2016)

----------


## Мяснов

> Ну да.Есть у него такое метание.. Это да.. Но все-равно -любопытно посмотреть как они жили ,там фотографий полно ,ведь эра фотографий только начиналась как-раз ,даже в саду висят.,и по хорошей погоде -что-то все-равно да вставит  . Обязательно. Особенно ,когда ничего не ожидаешь.У меня всегда так.) Как альтернатива сидению дома . А еще кстати можно сходить на концерт. Мы вчера были вот с подружкой на добротном таком исполнении (скрипка,виолончель, фортепьяно) в музее Чайковского в Москве"  . Там билеты совсем недорогие,правда и зал и сцена маленькие . Но стоит поход того . Сходили -не пожалели.  Еще вот задались одним вопросом- почему женщины которые имеют такой вкус к звучанию и космическому началу звука при виртуозном исполнении  хороших нетленных произведений, при всем при этом не имеют вкуса в одежде себя любимого . Прям парад безвкусия и недоразумения в одевании на себя немыслимых бус и других непонятных нам нарядов. Вот никак не могли понять . А я выдвинула идею,что может быть это потому-что все тонкое восприятие проходит если близко к ушам,то от глаз -подальше значит.) Вообщем - загадка.
> 
> А знаете куда еще можно может быть вам - В Ленинские Горки в усадьбу,где Ильич жил . Там у него автопарк один нехилый.) Инвалидное кресло у него после инсульта такое модное было.) Только это далековато от вас будет Но опять же.... по хорошей весенней погоде.))))) И не унывайте пожалуйста, там,а то я тоже чет приуныла теперь..
> 
> А хотите я вам стих последний пришлю,я только не пойму уже че-то -нормуль или нет,вроде стеб какой-то, а вроде губерманщиной отдает . Мне по первой казалось вроде ничего .))Щас вообще не пойму -фигня вроде.))) Это меня спросила сестра ,мол,как я себя чувствую.я думала-думала и решила,что я вообще себя не чувствую.. Вот прикол.) и родилось..вот это.
> 
> Я  сгусток  чувств
> Я губ прикосновенье
> Я шелест ветра
> ...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Предпочитала представлять (игра не кормит эго). Но помогает на время. Существующая реальность с её обитателями неожиданно вылетает из-за угла и стукает сверхмощную дакиню по голове. Мудрость её не выдерживает удара и _максимально лучший вариант_ катится к чёртовой бабушке 
> То, что удобно "Я" - мимолётно.
> Постфаза ощущения наблюдателя (никто), держать все вещи и чувства на переферии внимания - более качественная практика.
> имхо.


А Вы всех других Просветлёнными Даками, Дакинями и Буддами осознайте. Чистая Страна  Будд, она и вокруг. 
Осознание  себя Дакиней Мудрости приложиться  :Smilie: 

Здесь не надо ничего играть, фантазировать, придумывать - всё всегда так есть, только мы обычные живые существа этого не осознаём.

----------

Анна А (21.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Предпочитала представлять (игра не кормит эго). Но помогает на время. Существующая реальность с её обитателями неожиданно вылетает из-за угла и стукает сверхмощную дакиню по голове. Мудрость её не выдерживает удара и _максимально лучший вариант_ катится к чёртовой бабушке 
> То, что удобно "Я" - мимолётно.
> Постфаза ощущения наблюдателя (никто), держать все вещи и чувства на переферии внимания - более качественная практика.
> имхо.


Вообще-то, надо по всем правилам практику Йидама делать, а потом уже пребывать) "Никто" Вы есть и в том, и в другом случае. 

Но вообще "могу" и "буду", и "получится". Наблюдатель вполне может себе наблюдать как успешный, так и ущербный вариант. Как окрасить твою личность, чтобы она максимально развивалась, - вот задача. Дайте наблюдателю роль постановщика)

----------


## Альбина

> 


Мяснов,это к чему? Типа -поддержка или чего?)Ну )Кончено,как такое может понравиться7)))

Нет,Толстой -большой талант,чего там говорить ,и умело раскрывает глубину человеческих страстей и противоречий. хотя я его как прочитала в универе так и все.))) 

Он жизнь любил,людей,себя,природу, 
гантелями крутил в любую непогоду
Оставил нам наследье в целях погруженья
Читайте же ,Мяснов, его творенья.)))))Это когда нибудь кончится со мной ???)))


Еще вот знаете,чем он хорош- он весь такой свободомысленник как-бы был,отсюда его прогрессивность ,возможно даже свежесть для того времени, оттого и такая проницательность . Все новое приветствовал,и научный прогресс и его проявления. Жизнелюбие так вообще невероятное. Я вот честно писала вашему кумиру,что таких Львов сейчас я не вижу в плане таланта и  отдачи его обществу. Но сейчас вообще период упадка силы и красоты мысли ...)

П.С. Мяснов ,я -тупой баран)).ВЫ меня простите.) До меня через полчаса только дошла ваша шутка юмооа. Как-бы если нЕкто не понимает талант Толстого ,то типа ничего страшного . Ну -угу ,да -ничего страшного в принципе нет . Вам -зачет .

----------


## Альбина

> Вообще-то, надо по всем правилам практику Йидама делать, а потом уже пребывать) "Никто" Вы есть и в том, и в другом случае. 
> 
> Но вообще "могу" и "буду", и "получится". Наблюдатель вполне может себе наблюдать как успешный, так и ущербный вариант. Как окрасить твою личность, чтобы она максимально развивалась, - вот задача. Дайте наблюдателю роль постановщика)


Пем,можно я Вас отвлеку немножко от дискуссий в сторону нашу женскую и да простят нам мужчины за наши тупики,поскольку они в нашей теме со своими залазили.))

Вот смотрите. Вы -икона стиля плюс ценитель классической музыки . Ответьте на вопрос ,позавчера возникший несговариваясь в наших с подружкой девичьих умах. Почему чем женщина ближе к классической музыке ,тем дальше от понимания вкуса  в одежде? (это я беру постсоветское пространство). Ведь ,по идее, если тонко чувствуешь мир вокруг себя то и одежду должен как-бы тоже на себе (Чехова мне в помощники)). Ну ладно ,если бы обсуждаемые были буддистами (тем все пофиг), но им ведь не пофиг,они стараются ,украшают себя всеми мыслимыми и не очень способами . Это же видно . Готовятся к выходу на публику . Вот почему такой дисбаланс? Вы не замечали?  Если есть мысли или наблюдения - я бы Вас послушала.))

----------


## Фил

Потому что музыку слушают люди с восприятием звуков, а не визионеры. Странно было бы не то, что она одевается как попало, а если бы она покупала компакт диск Стаса Михайлова. Или если бы была глухая.

Наверное Вы думаете, что гармония должная приблизительно выравниваться в любых сферах?
Да, но не успело еще это выравнивание произойти. К музыке способность есть, а к визуальным искусствам - нет. Это надо развивать, а на это может времени не хватает. Лучше пусть в клоунском наряде будет на концерте классической музыки, чем не будет там вообще.

----------

Алик (21.03.2016), Альбина (21.03.2016), Анна А (21.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> А Вы всех других Просветлёнными Даками, Дакинями и Буддами осознайте. Чистая Страна  Будд, она и вокруг. 
> Осознание  себя Дакиней Мудрости приложиться 
> 
> Здесь не надо ничего играть, фантазировать, придумывать - всё всегда так есть, только мы обычные живые существа этого не осознаём.


Так я уже давно и не придумываю, осозналось как-то неожиданно про единую светлую природу всех. За туманами прячется она..)
Как думается, мало осознать, проявлять бы её почаще  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Наблюдатель вполне может себе наблюдать как успешный, так и ущербный вариант.


Мне всегда казалось, что _наблюдатель_ не разделяет и не оценивает варианты  (по определению)



> Как окрасить твою личность, чтобы она максимально развивалась, - вот задача. Дайте наблюдателю роль постановщика)


Окрасить...это что-то внешнее в моём понимании. Как одёжку примерить ) 
Развитие - изменения изнутри.
И *зачем* наблюдателю роль? Да ещё и постановщика?

----------


## Анна А

> Почему чем женщина ближе к классической музыке ,тем дальше от понимания вкуса  в одежде? (это я беру постсоветское пространство). Ведь ,по идее, если тонко чувствуешь мир вокруг себя то и одежду должен как-бы тоже на себе (Чехова мне в помощники)). Ну ладно ,если бы обсуждаемые были буддистами (тем все пофиг), но им ведь не пофиг,они стараются ,украшают себя всеми мыслимыми и не очень способами . Это же видно . Готовятся к выходу на публику . Вот почему такой дисбаланс? Вы не замечали?  Если есть мысли или наблюдения - я бы Вас послушала.))


Я не Пем, но тоже хочу сказать  :Smilie: 
Альбина, ведь как известно, на вкус и цвет товарищей нет. Сейчас в моде такая эклектика...и то, что Вам кажется недопустимым, для других очень даже ). Критерии очень разные. 
Если уж о вкусе в одежде: одна подруга - это маловато для статистики зависимости восприятия музыки и стиля в одежде. Безвкусно и со вкусом (на наш взгляд)) могут одеваться и фанатки какого-нибудь попсового идола и тяжёлого рока и Моцарта. 
Всё дело наверно в том, что *лично мы* считаем пониманием вкуса и баланса в стиле.

----------


## Фил

> Всё дело наверно в том, что *лично мы* считаем пониманием вкуса и баланса в стиле.


Есть какие то пограничные состояния.
Например, придти на концерт классической музыки или в театр в шортах и гавайской рубашке?
Вроде как неуместно и фу-фу-фу.
На сайте "Большого Театра" вот такая хрень даже есть
http://www.bolshoi.ru/visit/sbory/

По мне, так это снобизм и дискриминация. Лучше бы человек в шортах в театр пришел, чем не пришел туда вообще.
Шуметь не надо, ржать не надо, бумажками шуршать не надо.
А шорты кому помешали, непонятно....

----------

Алик (21.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> ....Лучше пусть в клоунском наряде будет на концерте классической музыки, чем не будет там вообще.


Сошлюсь опять на биологов, в том, что это проклятье пожизненно-т.е. поля мозга отвечающие за восприятия внешнего, могут отличаться в десять и более раз. Это как человек ростом метр и десять метров. Человек к примеру может не слышать просто как одно целое- целые куски произведения- которыми восхищаются другие (слышит только в разбивку, либо чувствительность рецепторов такова, что всегда на эти звуки стрессовый гармон действует и пр..так-же и в визульном..)

----------

Алик (21.03.2016), Альбина (21.03.2016), Анна А (21.03.2016), Денис Евгеньев (22.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016), Мяснов (21.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Есть какие то пограничные состояния.
> Например, придти на концерт классической музыки или в театр в шортах и гавайской рубашке?
> Вроде как неуместно и фу-фу-фу.
> На сайте "Большого Театра" вот такая хрень даже есть
> http://www.bolshoi.ru/visit/sbory/
> 
> По мне, так это снобизм и дискриминация. Лучше бы человек в шортах в театр пришел, чем не пришел туда вообще.
> Шуметь не надо, ржать не надо, бумажками шуршать не надо.
> А шорты кому помешали, непонятно....


Про одежду да, перебор ) Если коротко, то твои границы заканчиваются там, где начинаются границы другого. Но если такие претензии в эстетике, тут пахнет тиранией. Если у театралов акцент на эстетику нарядов граждан, то логично думать, что само действо на сцене уже не так сильно охвачено фибрами их души  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Подобные циркуляры http://www.bolshoi.ru/visit/sbory/
это сакрализация искусства, что мешает его восприятию, зато выводит его в некую "псевдо-элитарную" стадию, так выгодную для самих же деятелей этого самого искусства, видимо ощущающих себя какими-то жрецами-брахманами, а место проведения концерта/спектакля храмом-капищем, куда "непосвященным" вход закрыт.

Хорошо хоть есть люди, пытающиеся эти стереотипы разбить (концерт в офисный обед, концерт в парке), другое дело, что народ и не приучен слушать классическую музыку в парке, думают что для этого обязательно надо надеть смокинг-фрак-костюм (а чем не клоунская одежда) и идти в какое-то специальное место. Но ничего, по чуть-чуть.....

Джошуа Белл играл партиты Баха для скрипки-соло в метро - никто не остановился послушать, потому что это же "очевидно" - в метро музыки быть не может, она может быть только во фраке-смокинге-специальном месте, да еще скорее всего для яйцеголовых зануд, а куда нам убогим со свиным рылом в партиты Баха?

----------


## Крымский

> По мне, так это снобизм и дискриминация. Лучше бы человек в шортах в театр пришел, чем не пришел туда вообще.
> Шуметь не надо, ржать не надо, бумажками шуршать не надо.
> А шорты кому помешали, непонятно....


Не-не, в театр юного зрителя это одно, а в оперу это другое.
Контекст очень важен и создается он в том числе дресс-кодом и нормами поведения.
В бальном платье, знаете ли, сморкаться и попердывать менее удобно, чем в шортах и топе.
Прямо сидит по струнке такая дура набитая и видно, что на лице у нее написано: 
"Я же полгода к этому походу в оперу готовилась! Со вчера накрашенная и напомаженная вся! 
Разве я могу в носу ковыряться прямо сейчас в опере? Я же вся тонкая и распрекрасная принцесса! 
Потерплю, конечно, завтра поковыряюсь" 

Любо-дорого посмотреть! Украшает собой театр и слушать никому не мешает!  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Джошуа Белл играл партиты Баха для скрипки-соло в метро - никто не остановился послушать, потому что это же "очевидно" - в метро музыки быть не может, она может быть только во фраке-смокинге-специальном месте, да еще скорее всего для яйцеголовых зануд, а куда на убогим со свиным рылом в партиты Баха?


Минуточку, Бах писал музыку для исполнения в соборах.
Где одеты все на отлично  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Не-не, в театр юного зрителя это одно, а в оперу это другое.
> Контекст очень важен и создается он в том числе дресс-кодом и нормами поведения.
> В бальном платье, знаете ли, сморкаться и попердывать менее удобно, чем в шортах и топе.
> Прямо сидит по струнке така дура набитая и видно, что на лице у нее написано: 
> "Я же полгода к этому походу в оперу готовилась! Со вчера накрашенная и напомаженная вся! 
> Разве я могу в носу ковыряться прямо сейчас в опере? Я же вся тонкая и распрекрасная принцесса! 
> Потерплю, конечно, завтра поковыряюсь" 
> 
> Любо-дорого посмотреть! Украшает собой театр и слушать никому не мешает!


Сморкаться и пердеть можно всегда, хоть в шортах, хоть во фраке.
Что может помешать пердеть?

А в носу можно в антракте поковыряться, за колонной.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Минуточку, Бах писал музыку для исполнения в соборах.
> Где одеты все на отлично


И в кофейне Циммермана тоже  :Smilie: 
Исполняли...
Ничего, бох не наказал.

----------


## Альбина

> Про одежду да, перебор ) Если коротко, то твои границы заканчиваются там, где начинаются границы другого. Но если такие претензии в эстетике, тут пахнет тиранией. Если у театралов акцент на эстетику нарядов граждан, то логично думать, что само действо на сцене уже не так сильно охвачено фибрами их души


А может не тиранией ,а художник живет  в душе нет?) Есть же например, очевидные вещи,такие как цвет -идет или нет ,ну про остальное - уж ладно.Нет у меня претензий, у меня есть любопытство конкретно по данному вопросу. -почему так происходит? Фил прав,наверное, я собственно так же думала.Либо-либо.Но главное-чтобы костюмчик сидел- чтобы человек был хороший.) И кстати уж у кого у кого - а у меня все допустимо, я просто исследователь и наблюдатель, ну и себя любитель наряжатель. И между прочим часто отдаю свои вещи подругам по одной простой причине, что она им больше идет, чем мне .Но в субботу вот честно - я давненько такой унылости в нарядах не видела. Вот просто ни о чем .Ничего не подчеркнуто ни зачеркнуто, никакой индивидуальности, Анна , я вам точно говорю - этот контингент- аудиалы. ( есть такое слово или нет - не помню))),

----------

Анна А (21.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А может не тиранией ,а художник живет  в душе нет?)


Слушайте, тогда надо дома, перед тем как включить радио "Орфей" надеть костюм, белую рубашку и слушать стоя положив руку на сердце, как американцы слушают гимн. 

А я вот вчера унитаз отмывал под двойной скрипичный концерт ля-минор Вивальди  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (21.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Сморкаться и пердеть можно всегда, хоть в шортах, хоть во фраке.
> Что может помешать пердеть?


Обучение сидению по струнке и жесткий внутренний контроль!
В детстве в опере еще попердываешь, а дальше, как фрак надел, так уже ни-ни!
Ни посвиста, ни бздыха пока ты во фраке, даже мысли крамольной нет такой!  :Smilie: 




> А в носу можно в антракте поковыряться, за колонной.


Вот именно! И чавкать в буфете!
Это тоже часть культуры походов в оперу, смешение профанного и сакрального, 
позволяет ярче чувствовать величие прекрасного, возвышающегося над обыденностью  :Smilie: 




> в кофейне Циммермана тоже 
> Исполняли...


В кофейнях пока исполняли и люди одеты все были прилично, и кофе варили отличный!
А как стали в кроксах и велосипедках хипстеров впускать, забывающих шлем с головы на входе снять, 
так сразу и кофе испортилось, и музыка стала гораздо жиже!  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

У меня был приятель - армянин, пианист,  так он раз покупал диски с фортепианными концертами. Продавщица уже вся расцвела после пятого диска (думала, что, наконец-то, ценитель настоящей музыки к её прилавку прибился), но тут он говорит: А ещё , пожалуйста, "Сектор газа".  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (21.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> так сразу и кофе испортилось, и музыка стала гораздо жиже!


А раньше то вот было....Ого-го-го!!!
А сейчас что? Э - эх......

А хипстеры эти, хипстеры....от велосипедок до ножа - один шаг!  :Smilie:

----------

Крымский (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> А может не тиранией ,а художник живет  в душе нет?) Есть же например, очевидные вещи,такие как цвет -идет или нет ,ну про остальное - уж ладно.Нет у меня претензий, у меня есть любопытство конкретно по данному вопросу. -почему так происходит? Фил прав,наверное, я собственно так же думала.Либо-либо.Но главное-чтобы костюмчик сидел- чтобы человек был хороший.)


Тут тонкая граница, когда у Вас развит художественный вкус и понимание, то конечно Вы будете обострённо воспринимать не дружащие между собой оттенки и пропорции, просто "бьёт по глазам" ) И с этим ничего не поделаешь, только смириться.

----------


## Крымский

> А раньше то вот было....Ого-го-го!!!
> А сейчас что? Э - эх......


Надо фрак надеть! Тряхнуть стариной, вспомнить времена былые-оперные!  :Smilie: 




> А хипстеры эти, хипстеры....от велосипедок до ножа - один шаг!


Да они без ножа режут музыкой своей и унылым макиато!  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> У меня был приятель - армянин, пианист,  так он раз покупал диски с фортепианными концертами. Продавщица уже вся расцвела после пятого диска (думала, что, наконец-то, ценитель настоящей музыки к её прилавку прибился), но тут он говорит: А ещё , пожалуйста, "Сектор газа".


Одинаково глубоко проникаться биполярными вещами (живопись, музыка и т.д.) - это что-то от гения или болезни..
впрочем..одно другому не мешает  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Одинаково глубоко проникаться биполярными вещами (живопись, музыка и т.д.) - это что-то от гения или болезни..
> впрочем..одно другому не мешает


Да он приколист был по жизни. Но лицо продавщицы нужно было видеть).

----------

Анна А (21.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Вот именно! И чавкать в буфете!
> Это тоже часть культуры походов в оперу, смешение профанного и сакрального,


Вложение 19642





> позволяет ярче чувствовать величие прекрасного, возвышающегося над обыденностью


Вложение 19643

----------

Крымский (21.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Слушайте, тогда надо дома, перед тем как включить радио "Орфей" надеть костюм, белую рубашку и слушать стоя положив руку на сердце, как американцы слушают гимн. 
> 
> А я вот вчера унитаз отмывал под двойной скрипичный концерт ля-минор Вивальди


Фил . Ну вы даете. ) Дома то вам не надо думать чего на себя надеть . Хотя если честно я и дома хожу чаще очень избирательно .
Вы сейчас неверно цепочку сделали.)  "Орфей"-рубашка галстук.не верно.))
Надо вот так .Я -рубашка галстук .Хотя нет . Орфей там тоже ,Фил, есть . Засада тогда... :Smilie: 
Речь не об этом . Девушки обычно приходят либо в платьях, либо в брюках(джинсах) - и верхе. Но как это все выглядит .А с вами что делать - я не знаю. ))одно радует - с вами проще.))Причем во сто крат.

----------

Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> 


Мы высидели первый акт "Тоски" и все еще живы!
Ура, товарищи! Виват, дамы и господа!  :Smilie: 




> 


Сидя в партере, из ложи я выгляжу неотразимо!  :Smilie:

----------

Анна А (21.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Тут тонкая граница, когда у Вас развит художественный вкус и понимание, то конечно Вы будете обострённо воспринимать не дружащие между собой оттенки и пропорции, просто "бьёт по глазам" ) И с этим ничего не поделаешь, только смириться.


Нет- нет . Никаких волнений . Я ж говорю- я просто исследователь людской природы,не более .Я то сама собой удовлетворена,как водится.  ))) Это главное.))Мне даже не бъет никуда  ,а просто знак вопроса встает . И уж эти закономерности, будь они неладны.))Ум пытливый вот и ищет себе занятие,от себя отталкиваясь самого .)

----------


## Паня

> Лучше пусть в клоунском наряде будет на концерте классической музыки, чем не будет там вообще.


Это смотря что считать клоунским нарядом. Помню вы и женские туфли на шпильках считали клоунской обувью)

----------

Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пем,можно я Вас отвлеку немножко от дискуссий в сторону нашу женскую и да простят нам мужчины за наши тупики,поскольку они в нашей теме со своими залазили.))
> 
> Вот смотрите. Вы -икона стиля плюс ценитель классической музыки . Ответьте на вопрос ,позавчера возникший несговариваясь в наших с подружкой девичьих умах. Почему чем женщина ближе к классической музыке ,тем дальше от понимания вкуса  в одежде? (это я беру постсоветское пространство). Ведь ,по идее, если тонко чувствуешь мир вокруг себя то и одежду должен как-бы тоже на себе (Чехова мне в помощники)). Ну ладно ,если бы обсуждаемые были буддистами (тем все пофиг), но им ведь не пофиг,они стараются ,украшают себя всеми мыслимыми и не очень способами . Это же видно . Готовятся к выходу на публику . Вот почему такой дисбаланс? Вы не замечали?  Если есть мысли или наблюдения - я бы Вас послушала.))


Если вопрос ко мне, как к иконе стиля(pazzesco, ржу, ни магу, но спасибо) То я люблю классическую музыку, 9 лет училась на скрипке, и все эти 9 лет каждое почти воскресенье нас тащили в Мариинку или в разные другие питерские театры на всяческие оперы, балеты, вокалы и тематические вечера) Тут хочешь, не хочешь, начнешь немного разбираться, а как разберешься, начнешь любить) С тех пор умираю от любых тонких и гениальных музыкальных решений в любом направлении музыки, теперь жалею иногда, что не пошла тогда дальше, но была изнасилована скрипкой со стороны родителей и всячески отбрыкивалась.

Одеваться нужно учить, или опираться в этом деле на грамотных модных специалистов, если есть финансовые возможности. У меня был школой Дом Моделей на Невском, лет пять меня одевали во что угодно от подросткового до высшей элитной моды и заставляли ходить по подиуму так, что любой мешок на мне должен был казаться конфетой, которую тут же хотелось швейной фабрике или частному лицу купить) Не всем достался такой опыт.)

Знаю и сейчас классических музыкантш. Некоторые не упрямятся и отказываются от чеховского образа, а оркестранток стали одевать для сцены приличные дизайнеры. Ну, а вообще в музыкальной среде есть свои стереотипы, и они глазеют друг на друга и копируют именно нечто, на их взгляд романтическое, и в этом они жуткие упрямцы, - думаю, иначе они себя в музыке и не мыслят) А вот на западе оркестранты, например, Ла Скалы, некоторые тут же одеваются на проходящей недалеко Via Della Spiga или Via Montenapoleone, улицах, который самые глямурные и знаменитые на весь мир модными магазинами, благо недалеко от театра) Там же есть Брера - район, где кашеварят всякие потрясающие изделия миланские стилисты и художники) Окружение знатное) И никаких кичек и чеховских зачесов на полуседых немытых волосах и перхоти на плечах)

----------

Алик (21.03.2016), Альбина (21.03.2016), Анна А (21.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Это смотря что считать клоунским нарядом. Помню вы и женские туфли на шпильках считали клоунской обувью)


Не возражаю против присутствия людей в туфлях на шпильках.
Нравится себе ноги портить - пожалуйста  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Если вопрос ко мне, как к иконе стиля(pazzesco, ржу, ни магу, но спасибо) То я люблю классическую музыку, 9 лет училась на скрипке, и все эти 9 лет каждое почти воскресенье нас тащили в Мариинку или в разные другие питерские театры на всяческие оперы, балеты, вокалы и тематические вечера) Тут хочешь, не хочешь, начнешь немного разбираться, а как разберешься, начнешь любить) С тех пор умираю от любых тонких и гениальных музыкальных решений в любом направлении музыки, теперь жалею иногда, что не пошла тогда дальше, но была изнасилована скрипкой со стороны родителей и всячески отбрыкивалась.
> 
> Одеваться нужно учить, или опираться в этом деле на грамотных модных специалистов, если есть финансовые возможности. У меня был школой Дом Моделей на Невском, лет пять меня одевали во что угодно от подросткового до высшей элитной моды и заставляли ходить по подиуму так, что любой мешок на мне должен был казаться конфетой, которую тут же хотелось швейной фабрике или частному лицу купить) Не всем достался такой опыт.)
> 
> Знаю и сейчас классических музыкантш. Некоторые не упрямятся и отказываются от чеховского образа, а оркестранток стали одевать для сцены приличные дизайнеры. Ну, а вообще в музыкальной среде есть свои стереотипы, и они глазеют друг на друга и копируют именно нечто, на их взгляд романтическое, и в этом они жуткие упрямцы, - думаю, иначе они себя в музыке и не мыслят) А вот на западе оркестранты, например, Ла Скалы, некоторые тут же одеваются на проходящей недалеко на Via Della Spiga или Via Montenapoleone, улицах, который самые глямурные и знаменитые на весь мир модными магазинами, благо недалеко от театра) Там же есть Брера - район, где кашеварят всякие потрясающие изделия миланские стилисты и художники) Окружение знатное)


Оркестранты одеваются в черные костюмы, чтобы из ямы не отсвечивать.
А приходят к служебному входу в нормальной одежде.

----------


## Паня

> Не возражаю против присутствия людей в туфлях на шпильках.
> Нравится себе ноги портить - пожалуйста


Красиво же портят?)

----------


## Фил

> Красиво же портят?)


Сам не люблю неудобную одежду, поэтому красоту оценить не могу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Оркестранты одеваются в черные костюмы, чтобы из ямы не отсвечивать.
> А приходят к служебному входу в нормальной одежде.


ОНи не всегда в яме сидят)

----------


## Альбина

> Вложение 19642
> Вложение 19641
> 
> 
> 
> Вложение 19643
> Вложение 19644


Между прочим я слушала "Тоску" в Станиславском и Немировиче-Данченко)) и знаете - там все были одеты в обычную одежду. И во фраках я никого не видела и джинсы преобладали.Так что вот вам с Филом резюме - не от музыки это зависит , а от театра . :Stick Out Tongue:  Вот и выяснили .))) Понятно,Фил?))) Можете Орфей слушать в трениках)))

----------

Крымский (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> ОНи не всегда в яме сидят)


И на сцене чтобы тоже не отсвечивали.
Их дело - десятое  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Между прочим я слушала "Тоску" в Станиславском и Немировиче-Данченко)) и знаете - там все были одеты в обычную одежду. И во фраках я никого не видела и джинсы преобладали.Так что вот вам с Филом резюме - не от музыки это зависит , а от театра . Вот и выяснили .))) Понятно,Фил?))) Можете Орфей слушать в трениках)))


Да, и в Стасике никто кислотой в лицо не плещет!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Не возражаю против присутствия людей в туфлях на шпильках.
> Нравится себе ноги портить - пожалуйста


И ничего они не портятся . Это все миф . Наоборот подчас удобно .И это правда .

----------


## Фил

> И ничего они не портятся . Это все миф . Наоборот подчас удобно .И это правда .


У меня статистика  :Smilie: 
Почему то все ходят и мучаются, мучаются и ходят  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Фил,  :Kiss:  под Вивальди я чищу картошку, а вот под Бетховена уже ванную и туалет) Вообще в течение дня музыкальным фоном можно манипулировать в зависимости от целей и задач, возбуждаться, расслабляться, идти на бой и мирить. 

Но, честно говоря, вообще не вижу таких проблем, - одежда и музыка. В музыке важно, чтобы ты был талантлив и хорошо владел мастерством, тогда хоть в рубище ходи, только исполняй и твори, а в одежде, - чтобы она выполняла свои функции по назначению. Назначение одежды может быть самое разное, никто в трусах на морозе не расхаживает, в соборы не пускают в шортах и майках, а встречают по одежке, - там, где Вам надо протолкнуть товар или идею. Мужчины и женщины обращают внимание друг на друга в соответствии с собственными вкусами и любят глазами тоже, а выражать свою внешность через сумасшедшие рыжие дизайнерские решения в метро никому не запретишь)

ВОт поэтому отделим музыку от яи...пардон, одежды, и не полезем в этот тупик мировоззрения, ибо право на существование имеет ВСЕ, и оно будет существовать, нравится нам это или нет)

----------

Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Между прочим я слушала "Тоску" в Станиславском и Немировиче-Данченко)) и знаете - там все были одеты в обычную одежду. И во фраках я никого не видела и джинсы преобладали.Так что вот вам с Филом резюме - не от музыки это зависит , а от театра . Вот и выяснили .))) Понятно,Фил?))) Можете Орфей слушать в трениках)))


Ага, я же не пошутил там выше про контекст, хотя и выглядит, как шутка.

Если хочется приличных прим и хорошего дирижера, то деньги нужны большие, а значит это развлечение для фраков и бальных платьев.
Можно и Баха камерно сбацать прекрасно на фисгармонии, но на органе совсем другой эффект.

Если хочется демократичных культурных походов, то зачем для этого нужен целый симфонический оркестр в монументальном здании с намеками на хорошую акустику?
Можно на стадион пойти поскакать на рейв во всем белом.

Есть уникальные вещи, например, Цирк Солнца, но чтоб такое сделать надо быть и самому гениальным, и чтоб тебе жизнь крепко помогла.
Делить в жизни проще, чем объединять, хотя в математике и наоборот  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И на сцене чтобы тоже не отсвечивали.
> Их дело - десятое


http://www.teatroallascala.org/it/st...caracas-2.html :Big Grin:

----------


## Фил

> http://www.teatroallascala.org/it/st...caracas-2.html


Молодежный оркестр Венесуэлы. 
Им можно, один из лучших в мире!

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Если хочется приличных прим и хорошего дирижера, то деньги нужны большие, а значит это развлечение для фраков и бальных платьев.


 Никакой симфонический оркестр на самоокупаемости за счет билетов не работает.
Это невозможно.
Это исключительно гранты.
Так что фраки зрителей вообще ни при чем.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не возражаю против присутствия людей в туфлях на шпильках.
> Нравится себе ноги портить - пожалуйста


Это мнение человека, который никогда не ходил на шпильках, как в тапочках)))

----------


## Фил

> Можно и Баха камерно сбацать прекрасно на фисгармонии, но на органе совсем другой эффект.


Вот поэтому Баха в соборах и играют, потому что там орган есть.
А не потому что туда в шортах не пускают.

----------


## Фил

> Это мнение человека, который никогда не ходил на шпильках, как в тапочках)))


Я на ходулях пробовал.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Никакой симфонический оркестр на самоокупаемости за счет билетов не работает.
> Это невозможно.
> Это исключительно гранты.
> Так что фраки зрителей вообще ни при чем.


На двух верхних фотках с шампанским, - народ, который ходит в театр именно чтоб повыпендриваться в одежде и показать, что они не лыком шиты))) С некоторых пор стало ходить в театр гламурненько) Ну, и цены театральные уже себе многие интеллигенты не могут позволить( 

 А потом они потихоньку, прикрыв отсвет экрана и выключив звук( и то не всегда), сидят себе в ложах в своих мобильниках) Тоска)

----------

Анна А (21.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Никакой симфонический оркестр на самоокупаемости за счет билетов не работает.
> Это невозможно.


Безусловно! О чем и речь  :Smilie: 




> Это исключительно гранты.


Нет, но смысл у других источников финансирования тот же.




> Так что фраки зрителей вообще ни при чем.


Как это ни при чем? Богатые деньги дают что бы себя развлекать или непонятно кого?  :Smilie: 
Вот советская власть действительно пыталась давать деньги на объединяющие мероприятия, развлекающие непонятно кого.
Результат в музыкальном плане спорный, а в эстетическом и культурном - пугающий, что предыдущие ораторы и отмечают  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Вот поэтому Баха в соборах и играют, потому что там орган есть.
> А не потому что туда в шортах не пускают.


В соборах есть органы потому что церковь их потрудилась построить и оснастить.
Хотела и зданием, и музыкой, и дресс-кодом тянуть вверх прихожан и на это деньги выделяла.

Опера это один из важнейших актов публичного потлача, разнузданное демонстративное потребление богатых.
В кафетерии деньги зарабатывают хозяева, а не тратят, поэтому хипстеры, макиато и никакого дресс-кода  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Как это ни при чем? Богатые деньги дают что бы себя развлекать или непонятно кого? 
> Вот советская власть действительно пыталась давать деньги на объединяющие мероприятия, развлекающие непонятно кого.
> Результат в музыкальном плане спорный, а в эстетическом и культурном - пугающий, что предыдущие ораторы и отмечают


Почему спорный.
Существовал советский симфонический авангард (Локшин, Шебалин, Чулаки и др.), на деньги тех кто "развлекается" это невозможно, т.к. это не развлечение ни разу. 

Филарета Гальчева я что-то ни разу вообще в зале "Дома Музыки" не видел. Это просто его благотворительный проект. Так что можно и  без фрака.

----------


## Фил

> В соборах есть органы потому что церковь их потрудилась построить и оснастить.
> Хотела и зданием, и музыкой, и дресс-кодом тянуть вверх прихожан и на это деньги выделяла.
> 
> Опера это один из важнейших актов публичного потлача, разнузданное демонстративное потребление богатых.
> В кафетерии деньги зарабатывают хозяева, а не тратят, поэтому хипстеры, макиато и никакого дресс-кода


Ничего Циммерман не зарабатывал, там Бах конструировал свои клавесины, в т.ч. "лютневый клавесин" и играли концерты.
Вне отношений "товар-деньги-товар" видение мира невозможно что ли?

----------


## Фил

> Опера это один из важнейших актов публичного потлача, разнузданное демонстративное потребление богатых.


Вы тоже можете пойти на любую оперу и попробовать взглянуть с помощью созданного на 2 часа и разрушенного мира оперной сцены (как и любого музыкального произведения) на внешний мир со стороны. Потлач это политика, без которого она невозможна, но необязательно принимать участие именно в нём.

----------


## Крымский

> Почему спорный.
> Существовал советский симфонический авангард (Локшин, Шебалин, Чулаки и др.), на деньги тех кто "развлекается" это невозможно, т.к. это не развлечение ни разу. 
> Филарета Гальчева я что-то ни разу вообще в зале "Дома Музыки" не видел. Это просто его благотворительный проект. Так что можно и  без фрака.


Дык, это и называется спорный! Потому что авангард и непонятное воздействие на аудиторию  :Smilie: 

По уму-то, хочешь к Баху прикоснуться - вынь перхоть из под ногтей и приосанься хотя бы! Эта музыка призвана сделать тебя выше, имей уважение к высокому!  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Ничего Циммерман не зарабатывал, там Бах конструировал свои клавесины, в т.ч. "лютневый клавесин" и играли концерты.
> Вне отношений "товар-деньги-товар" видение мира невозможно что ли?


Ага, про это и разговор.
В опере тратят, а в кафетерии с хипстерами зарабатывают поэтому там без Баха и дресс-кода все, как и в простом цирке.




> Вы тоже можете пойти на любую оперу и попробовать взглянуть с помощью созданного на 2 часа и разрушенного мира оперной сцены (как и любого музыкального произведения) на внешний мир со стороны. Потлач это политика, без которого она невозможна, но необязательно принимать участие именно в нём.


Я могу, но не хожу уже.
Если надо ходить, то одеваюсь, приосаниваюсь и выключаю мобильный из уважения к высокому и общего стремления стать лучше.
Мне до сих пор стыдно, что я в юности бутылками в соборах звенел на исполнении Баха и на их стены потом мочился.

----------


## Фил

> Дык, это и называется спорный! Потому что авангард и непонятное воздействие на аудиторию 
> 
> По уму-то, хочешь к Баху прикоснуться - вынь перхоть из под ногтей и приосанься хотя бы! Эта музыка призвана сделать тебя выше, имей уважение к высокому!


В результате если человек идет по улице в шортах и есть 2 варианта: симфонический концерт или паршивое кино в мультиплексе он выберет привычное второе.
Не понимаю, зачем его так ограничивать и сегрегировать?
Это должно быть привычно, доступно и само-собой разумеющееся, пойти вечером послушать Баха, Вивальди, Шнитке или Вила-Лобоса.
А попкорн поесть в буфете в антракте. 
Лучше от этого будет только всем.

Посмотрите на фотографию Пемы Дролкар, там симфонический оркестр Каракаса.
Исключительно благодаря вовлечению детей в музыкальное образование по программе El Sistema созданной Уго Чавесом.

----------


## Фил

> Если надо ходить, то одеваюсь, приосаниваюсь и выключаю мобильный из уважения к высокому и общего стремления стать лучше.
> Мне до сих пор стыдно, что я в юности бутылками в соборах звенел на исполнении Баха и на их стены потом мочился.


А если бы звенели бутылками и мочились бы не на исполнении Баха, а просто в подъезде или на теплотрассе, 
то и стыдно бы сейчас не было и Бах бы в параллельном мире был, как для большинства других, которым не так повезло как Вам.

----------


## Крымский

> В результате если человек идет по улице в шортах и есть 2 варианта: симфонический концерт или паршивое кино в мультиплексе он выберет привычное второе.


Да, потому что он уже шляется по улицам в шортах и тратит свое время попусту.




> Не понимаю, зачем его так ограничивать и сегрегировать?


Он сам себя ограничивает и загоняет в рамки. Так жить проще и привычнее.
Вот советская власть его пыталась от этого отучить, просвещала, приобщала, но не вышло.
У церкви времени было гораздо больше, но тоже не вышло.




> Это должно быть привычно, доступно и само-собой разумеющееся, пойти вечером послушать Баха, Вивальди, Шнитке или Вила-Лобоса.
> А попкорн поесть в буфете в антракте. 
> Лучше от этого будет только всем.


Никому. Будут звенеть бутылками и ссать в оркестровую яму.
Для карнавалов улицы, в соборах цирк не нужен.




> Посмотрите на фотографию Пемы Дролкар, там симфонический оркестр Каракаса.
> Исключительно благодаря вовлечению детей в музыкальное образование по программе El Sistema созданной Уго Чавесом.


Не учатся на чужих ошибках, вырастят поколение людей без понятий и уважения к высокому.

----------


## Крымский

> А если бы звенели бутылками и мочились бы не на исполнении Баха, а просто в подъезде или на теплотрассе, 
> то и стыдно бы сейчас не было и Бах бы в параллельном мире был, как для большинства других, которым не так повезло как Вам.


Я и в подъездах, и на теплотрассе.
Стыдно потому что я знал и про Баха, и про соборы, и про высокое, но продолжал вести себя так, будто бы не знаю.

----------


## Дубинин

Я вот  раньше думал, что всякие искусства- блажь сытых, и ценность имеют в аспекте: "нравится-не нравится", а сейчас с отравлением всего организма религий и мистицизмом- так не думаю. По сути- если угодно, поиск -уважение- оберегание талантливого,  есть некая "дхарма"- изначальный био- запрограммированный процесс, служение "Богу"- что-то типа того..
С точки зрения биологии это развитие утончения к поиску "лучшей доли". С т.з. общества, это уважение и не убивание Ю Кан-а- за редкую проницательность и головастость- не взирая на гнусный характер- что делает общество сильнее (настоящий "балалаечник- самородок"- завсегда поймёт- что Бах- это круто- да-же если и слушать потом не пойдёт снова..).
По сути вся наша общественная жизнь это искусство (моделирование), и только от сытости общества зависит степень утончения. (от- "а давай тётку с сиськами пририсуем на двери нашего кабака- что-бы лучше ходили.." до вершин литературы и живописи..))

----------

Альбина (21.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016), Мяснов (21.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> У меня статистика 
> Почему то все ходят и мучаются, мучаются и ходят


У меня тоже. :Smilie:  Одного человека ,причем. :Smilie:  Я давеча полМосквы прошлепала на 10 см.,правда платформы  -и ничего . Наоборот . Без них было бы не так - а как..,я Вам не могу объяснить . :Smilie: Это как вторая опора.

----------


## Фил

> Никому. Будут звенеть бутылками и ссать в оркестровую яму.
> Для карнавалов улицы, в соборах цирк не нужен.


Не будут.
Я скажу, чтобы не звенели, т.к. мешают.
А где нужно ссать покажет охрана.
И человек либо уйдет и просто будет восстановлен статус кво, либо останется и придет в следующий раз без бутылок и уже будет знать, где нужно ссать.

При сарториальном подходе второй вариант невозможен в принципе. Никогда.





> Не учатся на чужих ошибках, вырастят поколение людей без понятий и уважения к высокому.


Так уже вырастили лучший оркестр в мире, лучшего дирижера Густаво Дудамеля (1981 года рождения) потому что учится играть на виолончели это не для "ботаников", а это - очень интересно.

----------


## Фил

> Я и в подъездах, и на теплотрассе.
> Стыдно потому что я знал и про Баха, и про соборы, и про высокое, но продолжал вести себя так, будто бы не знаю.


Вы - знали.
А кто-то даже и не знает.
И как ему узнать?

----------


## Анна А

> Нет- нет . Никаких волнений . Я ж говорю- я просто исследователь людской природы,не более .Я то сама собой удовлетворена,как водится.  ))) Это главное.))Мне даже не бъет никуда  ,а просто знак вопроса встает . И уж эти закономерности, будь они неладны.))Ум пытливый вот и ищет себе занятие,от себя отталкиваясь самого .)


Да я тоже люблю покопаться в людской природе  :Smilie: 
И тоже порой вздрагиваю от бабушки в ярко оранжевых гетрах и с красным бантом в седом хвостике )) и от 16 летней девчушки с килограммом яркого макияжа на лице, плотно завёрнутую в меховое манто ) Здесь и история жизни и характер...
Наверно если сильно развит один вектор, не хватает мотивации для другого наполнения и наоборот. 
У меня друг есть, интеллектуал и метатель гениальных идей в бизнесе, он дома ходит в рваной на пузе майке, и на немой вопрос снисходительно отвечает: "А так удобней пузо почесать если зачешется, не нужно задирать майку, протянул руку и...удобно же, да?"  :Smilie: 
И ведь  прав! ))

----------


## Фил

> Я вот  раньше думал, что всякие искусства- блажь сытых, и ценность имеют в аспекте: "нравится-не нравится", а сейчас с отравлением всего организма религий и мистицизмом- так не думаю. По сути- если угодно, поиск -уважение- оберегание талантливого,  есть некая "дхарма"- изначальный био- запрограммированный процесс, служение "Богу"- что-то типа того..
> С точки зрения биологии это развитие утончения к поиску "лучшей доли". С т.з. общества, это уважение и не убивание Ю Кан-а- за редкую проницательность и головастость- не взирая на гнусный характер- что делает общество сильнее (настоящий "балалаечник- самородок"- завсегда поймёт- что Бах- это круто- да-же если и слушать потом не пойдёт снова..).
> По сути вся наша общественная жизнь это искусство (моделирование), и только от сытости общества зависит степень утончения. (от- "а давай тётку с сиськами пририсуем на двери нашего кабака- что-бы лучше ходили.." до вершин литературы и живописи..))


Всё правильно, за исключением бабы с сиськами.
Искусство не имеет практической ценности, в отличие от бабы с сиськами на двери кабака - это ремесло.
Искусство оно ни для чего.
Но начаться с ремесла тоже может, потом ремесло перейдет в ремесло-для-ничего и превратится в искусство, как у Аурелиано Буэндиа в "100 лет одиночества"

----------

Альбина (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Не будут.


Будут-будут, мы сами из этого мира и пандемониум ошибочных представлений о воспитании человека теперь наблюдаем и в опере, и на улице, и в интернете  :Smilie: 




> Я скажу, чтобы не звенели, т.к. мешают.
> А где нужно ссать покажет охрана.
> И человек либо уйдет и просто будет восстановлен статус кво, либо останется и придет в следующий раз без бутылок и уже будет знать, где нужно ссать.


А зачем вам в жизни такие сложности?
Познакомить с музыкой можно в записи и внутри более "низких" мероприятий (в том числе и на рейве).
А в соборах продолжать настаивать на дресс-коде, предварительной подготовке и самоограничении.
Понятно же, что я примерно четыре поста уже больше о буддизме, чем о музыке?  :Smilie: 




> Так уже вырастили лучший оркестр в мире, лучшего дирижера Густаво Дудамеля (1981 года рождения) потому что учится играть на виолончели это не для "ботаников", а это - очень интересно.


Дык, и у советской власти с количеством музыкантов и их качеством все хорошо вышло.
Но мы про слушателей говорили же, а не про Баха и Циммермана  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Вы - знали.
> А кто-то даже и не знает.
> И как ему узнать?



Дождаться своего времени, места и человека.
Иначе, никак.

----------


## Фил

> А зачем вам в жизни такие сложности?


А зачем вообще жизнь нужна?
И меня так или иначе сплошные сложности, сложностью больше, сложностью меньше, как-то уже все равно.
Тем более что лично мне это не сложно.




> Познакомить с музыкой можно в записи и внутри более "низких" мероприятий (в том числе и на рейве).
> А в соборах продолжать настаивать на дресс-коде, предварительной подготовке и самоограничении.
> Понятно же, что я примерно четыре поста уже больше о буддизме, чем о музыке?


Опера в записи бессмысленна.
Да и инструментальная музыка тоже.

Наколько действенны ограничители спонтанного выбора (убирание из доступа сигарет, ограничение продаж энергетиков и алкоголя), настолько и действенны побудители спонтанного выбора (возможность просто-так зайти на концерт или в театр),

Зачем это ограничивать?





> Дык, и у советской власти с количеством музыкантов и их качеством все хорошо вышло.
> Но мы про слушателей говорили же, а не про Баха и Циммермана


Хм... а почему Вы считаете и уверены, что это не дает квалифицированных слушателей?

----------


## Фил

> Дождаться своего времени, места и человека.
> Иначе, никак.


Евгеника?
"Второсортным людям" Баха не полагается?

----------


## Фил

Слушайте, вот в книжные магазины пускают без фраков и в шортах и майках.
И никто там бутылками не звенит.
И Достоевского можно купить в шортах и шлепанцах, и альбом с живописью.
Неужели музыканты и театральные актеры чем то отличаются?

----------


## Дубинин

> Всё правильно, за исключением бабы с сиськами.
> Искусство не имеет практической ценности, в отличие от бабы с сиськами на двери кабака - это ремесло.
> Искусство оно ни для чего.
> Но начаться с ремесла тоже может, потом ремесло перейдет в ремесло-для-ничего и превратится в искусство, как у Аурелиано Буэндиа в "100 лет одиночества"


Ничуть, нет ни пол- грамма искусства без сисек (разница только в грубости прагматизма). И трудно поделить по  степени утончённости "музу" творца- на: "корысть" или "божье-откровение" (анализ крови и снятие сигналов с мозга- быстро всё приведут- назад- к общему субстрату))

----------

Крымский (21.03.2016), Мяснов (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> По уму-то, *хочешь к Баху прикоснуться - вынь перхоть из под ногтей* и приосанься хотя бы! Эта музыка призвана сделать тебя выше, имей уважение к высокому!


Так если перхоть под ногтями как стиль жизни, то разве возникнет желание прикоснуться к Баху? 
Это как в анекдоте:
-Зачем очередь?
-Да не знаем, вроде Конан Дойля дают.
-А это лучше кримплена?
-Не знаю, но на всякий случай возьму две бутылки.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Ничуть, нет ни пол- грамма искусства без сисек (разница только в грубости прагматизма).


Без сисек как раз есть.
Без либидо нет. Я для либидо сиськи необязательны.

----------


## Фил

> Так если перхоть под ногтями как стиль жизни, то разве возникнет желание прикоснуться к Баху?


 Так вот в случае если вдруг возникнет (что бывает очень редко) @*Крымский* говорит "не пускать", а говорю "конечно же пускать".

----------


## Крымский

> А зачем вообще жизнь нужна?


Для того что бы стать настоящим человеком, оставить потомство, прожить её честно и умереть без сожалений.
Сложности излишние и общая запутанность бытия мешают во всех четырех пунктах преуспеть.




> Опера в записи бессмысленна.
> Да и инструментальная музыка тоже.


Т.е. вы сами ограничиваете и разделяете, но призываете снять ограничения и смешивать?  :Smilie: 




> Хм... а почему Вы считаете и уверены, что это не дает квалифицированных слушателей?


Дает, но если ты уже музыкант, то одеться и приосаниться тебе уже точно не западло. 
Зачем и как ты стал музыкантом, если не хочешь выглядет перед слушателями подобающим образом и отличаться от них в лучшую сторону?  :Smilie: 




> Евгеника?
> "Второсортным людям" Баха не полагается?


Реализм. Если у бабушки нет яиц, то она не может быть дедушкой  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Слушайте, вот в книжные магазины пускают без фраков и в шортах и майках.
> И никто там бутылками не звенит.
> И Достоевского можно купить в шортах и шлепанцах, и альбом с живописью.
> Неужели музыканты и театральные актеры чем то отличаются?


Во-первых, я в юности часто бывал не только в соборах, но и в книжных.
Это предприятия торговли и свое свинское поведение в них мне вспоминать не приятно тоже, но стыда особого нет  :Smilie: 
А вот в библиотеках я вел себя всегда образцово и тут мне стыдиться нечего!

----------


## Анна А

> Так вот в случае *если вдруг возникнет* (что бывает очень редко) @*Крымский* говорит "не пускать", а говорю "конечно же пускать".


Интересен сам случай, который может вызвать тягу к Баху...

Ну если от человека амбре на пол-метра и  майка грязная, то может и не пускать, каково приличным гражданам рядом сидеть? ))

----------


## Крымский

> Так если перхоть под ногтями как стиль жизни, то разве возникнет желание прикоснуться к Баху?


Да, высокое само дорогу находит.
Мой прадедушка играл на балалайке Чайковского и люди (с перхотью вообще везде по-жизни) плакали.

----------

Анна А (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Для того что бы _стать настоящим человеком, оставить потомство, прожить её честно и умереть без сожалений._
> Сложности излишние и общая запутанность бытия мешают во всех четырех пунктах преуспеть.


Что такое _настоящий_ человек? )
Потомство оставить - это социальный шаблон (далеко не у всех есть настоящее желание и готовность для этого)




> Зачем и как ты стал музыкантом, если не хочешь выглядит перед слушателями подобающим образом и* отличаться от них в лучшую сторону?*


Выделенное смущает.
Зачем музыканту *внешне* отличаться от слушателей да ещё в лучшую сторону? Он и так отличен тем, что силён в музыке, а кто-то из слушателей - в живописи или математике...
Слушателей много и они даже внешне разные, какая сторона лучшая - можно мозг сломать )

----------

Паня (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Интересен сам случай, который может вызвать тягу к Баху...
> 
> Ну если от человека амбре на пол-метра и  майка грязная, то может и не пускать, каково приличным гражданам рядом сидеть? ))


"Лиц в пачкающей одежде" даже в метро не пускают, не то что на концерт.
Правда в основном амбре на весь зал от какой нибудь Шанель №5, что задохнуться можно - а таких пускают  :Smilie:

----------

Анна А (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Во-первых, я в юности часто бывал не только в соборах, но и в книжных.
> Это предприятия торговли и свое свинское поведение в них мне вспоминать не приятно тоже, но стыда особого нет 
> А вот в библиотеках я вел себя всегда образцово и тут мне стыдиться нечего!


Ну вот а как бы Вам могло бы быть за поведение стыдно, если бы Вас туда не пускали?
Никак.
Стали бы бесстыдным!

----------


## Крымский

> Что такое _настоящий_ человек? )


Это тот идеал, который вы нашли для себя, верите в него и стараетесь воплотить в своей жизни.
Только поиск его может занять целую жизнь, если вы не получили его от семьи и общества.




> Потомство оставить - это социальный шаблон (далеко не у всех есть настоящее желание и готовность для этого)


Это требование природы и одна из самых острых физиологических потребностей.
Если вы не заводите детей, то должны произвести культурную замену в виде служения людям, идеям, искусству и т.п.
До тех пор, пока жертва себя ради потомства(биологического или символического) не совершена, скорее всего, реализация не возможна, будут мучения и беспокойства по этому поводу продолжаться.




> Выделенное смущает.
> Зачем музыканту внешне отличаться от слушателей да ещё в лучшую сторону? Слушателей много и они разные, какая сторона лучшая - можно мозг сломать )


Если этого нет, то человек не стал бы учиться(трудно и долго) на музыканта и исполнителя.
Сам факт того, что он перед вами и исполняет музыку, означает, что он хочет выступать перед слушателями и отличаться от них(в лучшую сторону).

----------


## Фил

> Для того что бы стать настоящим человеком, оставить потомство, прожить её честно и умереть без сожалений.
> Сложности излишние и общая запутанность бытия мешают во всех четырех пунктах преуспеть.


 Это какой-то лозунг. 
Вы бы смайлик поставили бы в конце, что  ли.





> Т.е. вы сами ограничиваете и разделяете, но призываете снять ограничения и смешивать?


 Не ограничиваю. Личные предпочтения. Кому как нравится.


А в свитере можно?

----------


## Крымский

> Ну вот а как бы Вам могло бы быть за поведение стыдно, если бы Вас туда не пускали?
> Никак.
> Стали бы бесстыдным!


А я советской власти благодарен и слова плохого про нее никогда не говорю!
У меня никаких сомнений не было и нет, что без нее не было бы и меня.

Что не отменяет наличия более прямых и ровных путей, чем советская власть, в этом мире.

----------


## Фил

> Если этого нет, то человек не стал бы учиться(трудно и долго) на музыканта и исполнителя.
> Сам факт того, что он перед вами и исполняет музыку, означает, что он хочет выступать перед слушателями и отличаться от них(в лучшую сторону).


А может потому что он просто любит музыку?

----------


## Фил

> Что не отменяет наличия более прямых и ровных путей, чем советская власть, в этом мире.


Да. Тоталитаризм.

----------


## Альбина

> Да я тоже люблю покопаться в людской природе 
> И тоже порой вздрагиваю от бабушки в ярко оранжевых гетрах и с красным бантом в седом хвостике )) и от 16 летней девчушки с килограммом яркого макияжа на лице, плотно завёрнутую в меховое манто ) Здесь и история жизни и характер...
> Наверно если сильно развит один вектор, не хватает мотивации для другого наполнения и наоборот. 
> У меня друг есть, интеллектуал и метатель гениальных идей в бизнесе, он дома ходит в рваной на пузе майке, и на немой вопрос снисходительно отвечает: "А так удобней пузо почесать если зачешется, не нужно задирать майку, протянул руку и...удобно же, да?" 
> И ведь  прав! ))


Не знаю. У меня один вектор - называется-семь пятниц на неделе.))ЗаХочу - хочу в балахоне походить - хожу, хочу - в платье в обтяжку -  пойду в платье .. )) А потом все стирается из памяти . А мотиваций у меня давно нет никаких Одни чувства самопроизвольные. .))))Я никогда не знаю,какая я буду завтра и кто во мне проснется .А кто проснется -тому и дверь открыта .) И за все время моей жизни мне так больше всего нравится,если честно  Я не могу сказать,что я вздрагиваю, точнее я вообще не вздрагиваю, а вот вопросы  возникают пока по ходу  пьесы. Ну и люблю конечно ,грешным делом,если где-то в людном месте -на людей посмотреть . Или даже в людей, я бы сказала.

----------

Анна А (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Это какой-то лозунг. 
> Вы бы смайлик поставили бы в конце, что  ли.


Я не шучу, это мой личный честный ответ.





> А в свитере можно?


В хипстерском с совокупляющимися оленями нельзя, а в подобающем и чистом можно, но не на первых рядах.
Хочешь для себя послаблений - сиди сзади или заслужи бельэтаж!  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> А может потому что он просто любит музыку?


Слушает, сочиняет, играет для себя.
Нельзя случайно стать исполнителем, это отдельная наука.

----------


## Паня

А интересное обсуждение получается - "Бах и сиськи". Едем дальше! :Kiss:

----------

Алик (21.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Это тот идеал, который вы нашли для себя, верите в него и стараетесь воплотить в своей жизни.


Это хорошо, лишь бы не воплощать в своей жизни чужой путь (что в принципе невозможно, чревато фрустрацией жуткой))
И потом...а разве бывает что-то идеальное? )



> Только поиск его может занять целую жизнь, *если вы не получили его от семьи и общества*.


Вот как раз семья и общество бывает навязывает *свой* идеал, *свои* ожидания, *свою* картину мира, а человек оправдывает ожидания слепо и глухо, на корню гася индивидуальное (гениальное)




> Это требование природы и одна из самых острых физиологических потребностей.


_Физиологическая_ потребность не детей, а секса. Потребность в потомстве часто исходит из бессознательного шаблона "как у всех".



> Если вы не заводите детей, то *должны* произвести культурную замену в виде служения людям, идеям, искусству и т.п.


Знать бы ещё *кому* должны? )
Вот про служение людям соглашусь, вся жизнь (любая) может быть служением. Даже одному человеку - это уже хорошо.



> До тех пор, пока жертва себя ради потомства(биологического или символического) не совершена, скорее всего, реализация не возможна, будут мучения и беспокойства по этому поводу продолжаться.


Думаю, что мучения и беспокойства от...перфекционизма ) Ну правда же, разве можно быть совершенством чувствуя себя жертвой?  :Smilie: 




> Если этого нет, то человек не стал бы учиться(трудно и долго) на музыканта и исполнителя.
> Сам факт того, что он перед вами и исполняет музыку, означает, что он хочет выступать перед слушателями и отличаться от них(в лучшую сторону).


Мне всегда казалось, что талантливые люди (исполнители) проявляют своё искусство (отдают) потому что...иначе не могут.
А желание отличиться от слушателей в "лучшую сторону" - это лукавство и игрушки эго.

----------

Паня (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Не знаю. У меня один вектор - называется-семь пятниц на неделе.))ЗаХочу - хочу в балахоне походить - хожу, хочу - в платье в обтяжку -  пойду в платье .. )) А потом все стирается из памяти . А мотиваций у меня давно нет никаких Одни чувства самопроизвольные. .))))Я никогда не знаю,какая я буду завтра и кто во мне проснется .А кто проснется -тому и дверь открыта .) И за все время моей жизни мне так больше всего нравится,если честно  Я не могу сказать,что я вздрагиваю, точнее я вообще не вздрагиваю, а вот вопросы  возникают пока по ходу  пьесы.


Серфинг по жизни, так честно и так женственно...у Вас лёгкая поступь. Так вижу )



> Ну и люблю конечно ,грешным делом,если где-то в людном месте -на людей посмотреть . Или даже в людей, я бы сказала.


...а в людях часто видишь себя. (если хорошо вглядеться)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я на ходулях пробовал.


Вы никогда не поймете этого, не в том теле и не в той ситуации) Ты встаешь на каблуки, и как стройна и красива твоя нога в тонком чулке или с педикюром в босоножке, как красива твоя лаковая красная туфелька на изяшной шпильке, подтянута попа и элегантна походка, и все тянется к взлету и парению, прохожие оборачиваются, и к черту тогда даже поблемы Русалочки))))  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Но, безусловно, без всего этого можно часто да и вообще обойтись) Особенно, буддисту....тке)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Молодежный оркестр Венесуэлы. 
> Им можно, один из лучших в мире!


А все остальные пусть сидят в черном в яме и не отсвечивают :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Это хорошо, лишь бы не воплощать в своей жизни чужой путь (что в принципе невозможно, чревато фрустрацией жуткой))
> И потом...а разве бывает что-то идеальное? )
> 
> Вот как раз семья и общество бывает навязывает *свой* идеал, *свои* ожидания, *свою* картину мира, а человек оправдывает ожидания слепо и глухо, на корню гася индивидуальное (гениальное)


Иметь возможность рассуждать на эти темы и иметь такие опасения - ужасная роскошь и заслуга советской власти, умудрившейся вовремя скончаться.
В обществах без внутренней катастрофы, целых и не раздробленных, таких вопросов просто не существует для людей с нормальной адаптацией.




> _Физиологическая_ потребность не детей, а секса. Потребность в потомстве часто исходит из бессознательного шаблона "как у всех".


Вы знаете, что секс это тоже роскошь и подавляющее большинство животных им не занимаются?
Я не про секс поэтому написал, а именно про потребность в продолжении рода. 
Фрейд не додумал, люди более толковые его давно уже поправили  :Smilie: 




> Знать бы ещё *кому* должны? )
> Вот про служение людям соглашусь, вся жизнь (любая) может быть служением. Даже одному человеку - это уже хорошо.


Это не так важно, как мне кажется. Действительно важно как вы это чувствуете.
Если беспокойство исчезло и не возвращается - жертва принесена тому, кому надо, и принята.
Страдающее существо освобождено от этого страдания.




> Думаю, что мучения и беспокойства от...перфекционизма ) Ну правда же, разве можно быть совершенством чувствуя себя жертвой?


Вынужденная жертва принижает, делает пострадавшим, неудачником, указывает на то, что боги(общество, друзья, удачи) отвернулись от слабого и несовершенного.
Добровольная жертва возвышает, делает богоугодным, заслуженным, героем, исполнившим свой долг, законченным и совершенным.
Это важное знание и оно утрачено современной культурой, но было известно советской.




> Мне всегда казалось, что талантливые люди (исполнители) проявляют своё искусство (отдают) потому что...иначе не могут.
> А желание отличиться от слушателей в "лучшую сторону" - это лукавство и игрушки эго.


Нет, исполнительское мастерство зависит от работы со зрителем. 
Нельзя научиться для себя и не отделяя себя от зрителей.

----------


## Альбина

> Серфинг по жизни, так честно и так женственно...у Вас лёгкая поступь. Так вижу )
> 
> ...а в людях часто видишь себя. (если хорошо вглядеться)


Ой ,Спасибо вам большое.  :Smilie: Вообще-то не в моих привычках вот так вот себя раскрывать. Я не знаю.что на меня нашло .) за все время здесь висения по-моему первый раз я написала.что я без царя в голове,ни бога ни черта,ни авторитетов  (тока любимки есть и все :Smilie: )) и всякое такое..это видимо блокировка  месячная дала о себе знать..Я вообще испугалась, что про отсутствие векторов и мотиваций так лихо выплюнула - аж неудобно стало..) Может я чей-то вектор ломаю.А Вы так здорово меня поддержали .

Ну да. наверное видеть в каждом себя - штука необходимая. Хотя вопрос такой непростой.Но знаете, я подружке сказала так.)) "если вдруг я стану похожа на этих женщин в немыслымых одеяниях с тяжестью прожитых лет в глазах ,  -берешь боевой и в затылок мне ,не раздумывая, я тебе с последним выдохом скажу  классическое "Спасибо".))) Посмеялись .))Такую себя я видеть не хочу.

----------

Анна А (21.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Пемочка, я вас вечером почитаю,я не забыла,но хочу повнимательнее,ок?)

----------


## Альбина

> А интересное обсуждение получается - "Бах и сиськи". Едем дальше!


Бах....сразу все оживились...))Мне вот знаешь какой вопрос интересует - влияет ли размер "баха" на баха ..?в смысле чем больше баха- тем больше баха? Есть такое ? Интересно мнение творческой интеллигенции. (неудобно говорить это слово просто- сиськи.) сам понимаешь - завуалировала. )

----------


## Дубинин

> Бах....сразу все оживились...))Мне вот знаешь какой вопрос интересует - влияет ли размер "баха" на баха ..?в смысле чем больше баха- тем больше баха? Есть такое ? Интересно мнение творческой интеллигенции. (неудобно говорить это слово просто- сиськи.) сам понимаешь - завуалировала. )


Я как творческая не интеллигенция, скажу: "размер имеет значение". То есть, чем больше гормона- тем конкретней его проявление, и чем его до среднего возраста меньше- тем абстрактней искусство. А в старости- увы возобладают "традиционные ценности"- ибо такой стиль общества гарантирует не буйство и безопасность (что нам дряхлым и надо!).

----------

Крымский (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Бах....сразу все оживились...))Мне вот знаешь какой вопрос интересует - влияет ли размер "баха" на баха ..?в смысле чем больше баха- тем больше баха? Есть такое ? Интересно мнение творческой интеллигенции. (неудобно говорить это слово просто- сиськи.) сам понимаешь - завуалировала. )


В женщине самое важное это глаза. Я сам при встрече с женщиной смотрю только в глаза и всем рекомендую поступать таким образом  :Smilie: 
На втором месте состояние зубов, губ и полости рта. Почему так я могу объяснить отдельно, если потребуется.
Попа и размер сисек важны только тогда, когда нужны дополнительные стимулы. В темноте их не видно, например, а возбуждается мужчина покруче и побыстрее, чем на свету даже  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

Сиськи ,попа, Бах, влеченье
В тупиках мировозрения
Скоро Павлов к нам придет
и порядок наведет :Confused:

----------


## Анна А

> Иметь возможность рассуждать на эти темы и иметь такие опасения - ужасная роскошь и заслуга советской власти, умудрившейся вовремя скончаться.
> В обществах без внутренней катастрофы, целых и не раздробленных, таких вопросов просто не существует для людей с нормальной адаптацией.


Понравилось Ваше выражение "ужасная роскошь" .... :Smilie: 
Да на что нам другие общества не раненые драмой? Мы родились в этом и цель - не только рассуждать, но и...умудриться что-то делать в этих условиях )




> Вы знаете, что секс это тоже роскошь и подавляющее большинство животных им не занимаются?
> Я не про секс поэтому написал, а именно про потребность в продолжении рода. 
> Фрейд не додумал, люди более толковые его давно уже поправили


Тогда встаёт вопрос о том, почему животные пополняют своё потомство каждый год (а то и сезон), в отличии от нас.
Про Фрейда..это Вы зря его так опускаете, он был первым, кто официально прикоснулся к психическому, как мотор..его можно усовершенствовать и даже нужно, но...всё пошло от первого мотора. За это ему поклон )




> Если беспокойство исчезло и не возвращается - жертва принесена тому, кому надо, и принята.
> Страдающее существо освобождено от этого страдания.


Возможно мы разное подразумеваем под словом жертва.




> Вынужденная жертва принижает, делает пострадавшим, неудачником, указывает на то, что боги(общество, друзья, удачи) отвернулись от слабого и несовершенного.
> Добровольная жертва возвышает, делает богоугодным, заслуженным, героем, исполнившим свой долг, законченным и совершенным.
> Это важное знание и оно утрачено современной культурой, но было известно советской.


Добровольная...так это уже и не жертва, а скорей...Даяние.
Только не ради геройства это делают.




> Нет, исполнительское мастерство зависит от работы со зрителем. 
> Нельзя научиться для себя и не отделяя себя от зрителей.


Отделять себя, чтобы быть лучшим - это в сторону соревнования..со зрителями? )
................




> На втором месте состояние зубов


Вы случаем, лошадей никогда не разводили? ))

----------


## Фил

> Нет, исполнительское мастерство зависит от работы со зрителем. 
> Нельзя научиться для себя и не отделяя себя от зрителей.


А Глен Гульд?
Величайший исполнитель Баха не дававший концертов?

----------


## Крымский

> А Глен Гульд?
> Величайший исполнитель Баха не дававший концертов?


Не понял. Вы же там выше живое выступление от записи отличаете по качеству.
Чем же оно отличается тогда, если не работой со зрителями?

----------


## Альбина

> Я как творческая не интеллигенция, скажу: "размер имеет значение". То есть, чем больше гормона- тем конкретней его проявление, и чем его до среднего возраста меньше- тем абстрактней искусство. А в старости- увы возобладают "традиционные ценности"- ибо такой стиль общества гарантирует не буйство и безопасность (что нам дряхлым и надо!).


Не совсем поняла.  Традиционные ценности - это самковость ,т.е ,да? Как-бы когда все устоялось уже и поднакопилось во всех  местах? Типа стабильности? А утонченность опасность представляет выходит тогда? Не известно что от нее ожидать? Хотите сказать- незрелость? Вот по моим наблюдениям личным , тяготение простых людей(творческих я не беру во внимание, с ними ничего непонятно пока ) к формам и мясу -это вообщем-то оценка женщины как инкубатора,ну может быть еще подсознательно поиск женщины-матери .А обратное желание к подростковым формам - это мне кажется что-то уже другое, . Может я ошибаюсь,конечно .

----------


## Фил

> В хипстерском с совокупляющимися оленями нельзя, а в подобающем и чистом можно, но не на первых рядах.
> Хочешь для себя послаблений - сиди сзади или заслужи бельэтаж!


Т.е. Георгий Свиридов не заслужил бы?  :Frown: 
Вы знаете, такое ощущение, что концертные залы осаждают толпы хипстеров с бородами и совокупляющимеся оленями, гопников с пивом и семечками и вонючих обоссаных бомжей, качков в трусах и шлепанцах, дворников  в спецовках.
Так вот я лично ни разу такого не видел.
Вообще. 
Поэтому если и увижу на опере "Аида" таджика-дворника в оранжевом комбинезоне (т.к. у него нет костюма) то только порадуюсь.

А Вы почему то впадаете в разновидность снобизма.

В Стасике нет никакого дресс-кода, а никто в шортах туда не ходит, а Большом зачем то это специально на сайте написали.

А что если к ним какой-нибудь денежный мешок придет в шортах, а они его - вениками? Сомневаюсь, в президентскую ложу посадят.

----------


## Фил

> Не понял. Вы же там выше живое выступление от записи отличаете по качеству.
> Чем же оно отличается тогда, если не работой со зрителями?


Качеством звука.
Зрители ни при чем.
Исполнитель может и без зрителей играть.
Даже "фильм можно прокрутить без зрителей", что уж о музыке?

Невозможно заниматься музыкой, если не играть "для себя", как Глен Гульд, Стравинский, Шнитке.
Жорж Бизе умер из-за зрителей и Рахманинов чуть музыку не бросил.
Зрители - это зло!  :Smilie: 

Если бы все были во фраках, не было бы ни "Петрушки", ни "Весны Священной", ни "Симфонии №1".
Для фраков это издевательство - не за то деньги уплочены.

----------

Паня (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Может я чей-то вектор ломаю. .


Ну тогда, если сломаете, то не расстраивайтесь, у того не вектор был, а так...сквозняк мелкий  :Smilie: 



> ...и в затылок мне ,не раздумывая, я тебе с последним выдохом скажу  классическое "Спасибо".))) Посмеялись .))Такую себя я видеть не хочу.


Жестоко. Тяжесть вам не грозит ) Тяжесть в глазах от тяжести в уме (имхо))

----------

Альбина (21.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Жорж Бизе умер из-за зрителей и Рахманинов чуть музыку не бросил.
> Зрители - это зло! .


Да причина не в зрителях, а в отношении к их мнению. В зависимости от них.

----------

Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Да на что нам другие общества не раненые драмой? Мы родились в этом и цель - не только рассуждать, но и...умудриться что-то делать в этих условиях )


Ага, поэтому и такие вопросы.
Вероятность ошибки велика, вероятность изменить свою судьбу тоже.




> Тогда встаёт вопрос о том, почему животные пополняют своё потомство каждый год (а то и сезон), в отличии от нас.


Потому что для них влечение является непреодолимым и не осознаваемым.
Мы же в состоянии его понять и отказаться от реализации долга, что отчасти компенсируется потребностью в сексе.
Типа, сопротивляешься зачатию в каждый подходящий сезон? Отлично, раз в 100 половых актов оно все равно будет происходить. 
Правда, на пике фертильности оно и так происходит более, чем в 90% незащищенных актов, природа женщин крупно подставила  :Smilie: 




> Про Фрейда..это Вы зря его так опускаете, он был первым, кто официально прикоснулся к психическому, как мотор..его можно усовершенствовать и даже нужно, но...всё пошло от первого мотора. За это ему поклон )


Не первым и очень странным. 
Я его не опускаю, но он реально странный дядя был и идеи у него были примерно такие же.
Часть из них оказались верными, это факт, но многие - нет и это тоже факт.




> Возможно мы разное подразумеваем под словом жертва.


Это затруднительно, синоним слову даже не подобрать сразу  :Smilie: 




> Добровольная...так это уже и не жертва, а скорей...Даяние.
> Только не ради геройства это делают.


Дар и жертва - синонимы. 
Ради геройства или нет часто не важно, смысл не предполагает исследования тщательного мотивов.




> Отделять себя, чтобы быть лучшим - это в сторону соревнования..со зрителями? )


Нет, конечно. Вы хотите что бы другие видели вас с лучшей стороны или с худшей?
Те, кто ищут негативной оценки, становятся грабителями и насильниками, например.
Музыканты такие тоже встречаются, наверное, среди авангардистов можно поискать, панк-рок, опять же, 
но сильных исполнителей среди них я не припомню сразу, Мэрелин Мэнсон - талантливая стилизация, не настоящая грязь.




> Вы случаем, лошадей никогда не разводили? ))


Лошадей не дураки разводят! Я с ними общался, но сам не разводил  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Да причина не в зрителях, а в отношении к их мнению. В зависимости от них.


Я это и имел в виду.
Глен Гульд пошел радикальным путем, выяснив для себя, что ему интересен Бах, а зрители неинтересны вообще.
У меня подозрение, что если бы не студии звукозаписи он бы просто сидел и играл ни для кого.
Эгоистично это или нет?
Не знаю. Он никому не должен, я думаю.

----------


## Фил

> Нет, конечно. Вы хотите что бы другие видели вас с лучшей стороны или с худшей?
> Те, кто ищут негативной оценки, становятся грабителями и насильниками, например.
> Музыканты такие тоже встречаются, наверное, среди авангардистов можно поискать, панк-рок, опять же, 
> но сильных исполнителей среди них я не припомню сразу, Мэрелин Мэнсон - талантливая стилизация, не настоящая грязь.


Антисемит Рихард Вагнер.
Ричард Никсон хорошим пианистом был.
Кондолиза Райс  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Т.е. Георгий Свиридов не заслужил бы?


Он и так заслужил место в яме и бельэтаже, как же не заслужил?  :Smilie: 




> Вы знаете, такое ощущение, что концертные залы осаждают толпы хипстеров с бородами и совокупляющимеся оленями, гопников с пивом и семечками и вонючих обоссаных бомжей, качков в трусах и шлепанцах, дворников  в спецовках.


Нет, их осаждают куда менее симпатичные персонажи, не вызывающие положительных эмоций вообще.
Вы же понимаете, что хипстеры мне симпатичны и я с любовью шучу про них? 
Они и ведут себя в целом хорошо, и проблем с ними меньше, чем с кухонными интеллигентами, например. 




> Так вот я лично ни разу такого не видел.
> Вообще. 
> Поэтому если и увижу на опере "Аида" таджика-дворника в оранжевом комбинезоне (т.к. у него нет костюма) то только порадуюсь.


Таджики-дворники старшего возраста как раз вполне способны - они часто хорошие, образованные и интеллигентные люди, 
пострадавшие от разрушения советского мира в большей мере, чем мы.




> А Вы почему то впадаете в разновидность снобизма.


Это не снобизм. В нашей бане в шубе делать нечего - люди тут моются!  :Smilie: 




> А что если к ним какой-нибудь денежный мешок придет в шортах, а они его - вениками? Сомневаюсь, в президентскую ложу посадят.


Вот для того, что бы не было случайных денежных мешков(тупых и хамоватых) в шортах, их операми и школят по всему миру. 
Если ты толковый, то сидишь себе тихо-спокойно в свитере и босиком в бельэтаже и все тебя уважают.

----------

Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Качеством звука.
> Зрители ни при чем.
> Исполнитель может и без зрителей играть.


Я таких не знаю. Музыкант или автор может, а исполнителю-то зачем?




> Даже "фильм можно прокрутить без зрителей", что уж о музыке?


Крутить - запросто. Актером стать, не сказав с экрана свою реплику, невозможно.




> Невозможно заниматься музыкой, если не играть "для себя"


Исполнительское мастерство это другое, отдельная дисциплина.




> Если бы все были во фраках, не было бы ни "Петрушки", ни "Весны Священной", ни "Симфонии №1".
> Для фраков это издевательство - не за то деньги уплочены.


Фракам надо собраться вместе и отсидеть прилично.
Что дают не так уж и важно. Это социальная роль и потлач, я же написал давно.

----------


## Анна А

> Вероятность ошибки велика, вероятность изменить свою судьбу тоже.


Когда идёшь своей дорогой, то ошибки исключены, есть только опыт (глубокое имхо)




> он реально странный дядя был и идеи у него были примерно такие же.
> Часть из них оказались верными, это факт, но многие - нет и это тоже факт.


Его ученики так не считали )
Никто не идеален, но то, что Вы утверждаете странным очень субьективно. Нудаладно )



> Дар и жертва - синонимы. 
> Ради геройства или нет часто не важно, смысл не предполагает исследования тщательного мотивов.


Жертва - страдание, Дар - радость. В чём синонимность? 




> . Вы хотите что бы другие видели вас с лучшей стороны или с худшей?
> Те, кто ищут негативной оценки, становятся грабителями и насильниками, например.
> Музыканты такие тоже встречаются, наверное, среди авангардистов можно поискать, панк-рок, опять же, 
> но сильных исполнителей среди них я не припомню сразу, Мэрелин Мэнсон - талантливая стилизация, *не настоящая грязь.*


Мне уже давно всё равно с какой стороны меня видят.
Те кто ищет любой оценки (негативной или позитивной) - ищут прежде всего внимания. Насильники и грабители тут вообще не в тему.
п.с. а что, грязь бывает ненастоящей? ) По мне так грязь или есть или её нет. Без вариантов.



> Лошадей не дураки разводят! Я с ними общался, но сам не разводил


Кто сказал о дураках? )))
улыбнулась

----------


## Крымский

> Антисемит Рихард Вагнер.


Прекрасная музыка же и очень светлая!
Вряд ли Рихард хотел, что бы вы видели его исчадием ада, красуется перед слушателем на полную катушку.




> Ричард Никсон хорошим пианистом был.
> Кондолиза Райс


Думаю, они оба не самые плохие люди, благодаря увлечению музыкой  :Smilie: 

Диаманда Галас вот феномен, это да, но таких очень мало.

----------

Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Диаманда Галас вот феномен, это да, но таких очень мало.


А что-то не так с Диамандой Галас?

----------


## Крымский

> Когда идёшь своей дорогой, то ошибки исключены, есть только опыт (глубокое имхо)


Народная мудрость не согласна! 
Говорит, если идешь всегда своей дорогой, то и все грабли на ней твои!  :Smilie: 




> Его ученики так не считали )


Которым он перстни с античными богами раздал, оставив себе перстень Юпитера?
Они считали его безумным сукиным сыном  :Smilie: 




> Жертва - страдание, Дар - радость. В чём синонимность?


В словаре. 
Раньше добровольная жертва не была страданием и была связана с радостью(дар), 
но это знание современной культурой утрачено, что вы и демонстрируете.




> Мне уже давно всё равно с какой стороны меня видят.


Маловероятно, без этого социально-приемлемое поведение сбоит, обычно.
Просто плаваете в водах социума, но воду, как рыба, не замечаете.




> п.с. а что, грязь бывает ненастоящей? ) По мне так грязь или есть или её нет. Без вариантов.


Ага, с виду грязь, а на деле вполне съедобная. Дети такое любят  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Прекрасная музыка же и очень светлая!
> Вряд ли Рихард хотел, что бы вы видели его исчадием ада, красуется перед слушателем на полную катушку.


Музыка гениальная, но критическое мышление у господина Вагнера отсутствовало напрочь  :Smilie: 
Некоторые люди это в себе подозревают и не суются в политику, в философию, в науку.
Рихарда на это не хватило  :Smilie: 

Но видимо он мог бы поменяться точно так же в мгновение ока  :Smilie:  Действительно, ничего плохого он не сделал, нёс только всякую чушь не-прекрасную.

----------


## Крымский

> А что-то не так с Диамандой Галас?



Страшная по-настоящему и заставляет думать про себя плохое!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Думаю, они оба не самые плохие люди, благодаря увлечению музыкой


Ну уж если Ричарду Никсону можно, хипстерам можно, ну пусть уж и кухонные интеллигенты посидят, тем более они в шортах и с бутылками не ходят.

----------


## Фил

> Страшная по-настоящему и заставляет думать про себя плохое!


Она мне как то сразу понравилась  :Smilie: 
И Джон Пол Джонс на 8-струнной бас-гитаре.

----------


## Крымский

> Ну уж если Ричарду Никсону можно, хипстерам можно, ну пусть уж и кухонные интеллигенты посидят, тем более они в шортах и с бутылками не ходят.


Они ведут себя плохо, даже во фраках, перхоть у них везде и они тянутся к низкому. Это настоящая проблема  :Frown:

----------

Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Если вопрос ко мне, как к иконе стиля(pazzesco, ржу, ни магу, но спасибо) То я люблю классическую музыку, 9 лет училась на скрипке, и все эти 9 лет каждое почти воскресенье нас тащили в Мариинку или в разные другие питерские театры на всяческие оперы, балеты, вокалы и тематические вечера) Тут хочешь, не хочешь, начнешь немного разбираться, а как разберешься, начнешь любить) С тех пор умираю от любых тонких и гениальных музыкальных решений в любом направлении музыки, теперь жалею иногда, что не пошла тогда дальше, но была изнасилована скрипкой со стороны родителей и всячески отбрыкивалась.
> 
> Одеваться нужно учить, или опираться в этом деле на грамотных модных специалистов, если есть финансовые возможности. У меня был школой Дом Моделей на Невском, лет пять меня одевали во что угодно от подросткового до высшей элитной моды и заставляли ходить по подиуму так, что любой мешок на мне должен был казаться конфетой, которую тут же хотелось швейной фабрике или частному лицу купить) Не всем достался такой опыт.)
> 
> Знаю и сейчас классических музыкантш. Некоторые не упрямятся и отказываются от чеховского образа, а оркестранток стали одевать для сцены приличные дизайнеры. Ну, а вообще в музыкальной среде есть свои стереотипы, и они глазеют друг на друга и копируют именно нечто, на их взгляд романтическое, и в этом они жуткие упрямцы, - думаю, иначе они себя в музыке и не мыслят) А вот на западе оркестранты, например, Ла Скалы, некоторые тут же одеваются на проходящей недалеко Via Della Spiga или Via Montenapoleone, улицах, который самые глямурные и знаменитые на весь мир модными магазинами, благо недалеко от театра) Там же есть Брера - район, где кашеварят всякие потрясающие изделия миланские стилисты и художники) Окружение знатное) И никаких кичек и чеховских зачесов на полуседых немытых волосах и перхоти на плечах)
> 
> Вложение 19645


Спасибо ,Пема, большое. :Smilie:  Ну вот видите. Действительно есть такое в этой среде-стереотипность , консерватизм , и представления  извне,навязанные субкультурой ,а не чувство себя . Ну ладно тетеньки там сидят такие,но и молодые девченки . Но видно -это воспитание и влияние среды. Ну будем выделяться,чеж теперь.)))

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> Потому что для них влечение является непреодолимым и не осознаваемым.
> Мы же в состоянии его понять и отказаться от реализации долга, что отчасти компенсируется потребностью в сексе.
> Типа, сопротивляешься зачатию в каждый подходящий сезон? Отлично, раз в 100 половых актов оно все равно будет происходить. 
> Правда, на пике фертильности оно и так происходит более, чем в 90% незащищенных актов, природа женщин крупно подставила 
> ...


Не-с сексом биологи гутарят- всё сложнее:
Из за большой головы (адаптационного преимущества человека), и из за компромисса между рождением доношенного или не очень детёныша- срока беременности и долгого взросления (долго растить- либо неудобно доношенного- взрослого рожать), самка вынужденно имела широкий таз и запас жира не на животе, а на бёдрах- ягодицах, отсюда её зависимость в еде и защите от самца (ибо неуклюжи они). Ну а так- как моральных обязательств у волосатых предков не было, то единственный способ выжить- это проституция- за блага. А сие возможно только при круглогодично- скрытых признаках готовности к беременности (а не раз в год во время течки). Короче добрая Природа- с помощью любимой Смерти- произвела отбор- сексуальный))

----------

Альбина (21.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Не-с сексом биологи гутарят- всё сложнее:
> ...
> Короче добрая Природа- с помощью любимой Смерти- произвела отбор- сексуальный))


Можно и так, но у других сексуальных животных, вроде, нет проблем физиологии человека, 
а социальное поведение и зачатки сознания как раз тоже есть. В любом случае это половой отбор и, да, те,
кто были не согласны, не оставили достаточного количества потомства, поэтому мы все из породы согласных с рождения с таким порядком вещей  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Не-с сексом биологи гутарят- всё сложнее: ...


Я подумал еще и понял, что можно веселее представить эту гипотезу  :Smilie: 
Женщина-то знает о фазе цикла своего в отличии от самца.
Получая от него ресурсы и защиту в обмен на доступ к себе, она заинтересована не беременеть!
Потому что, как только она забеременеет, это станет видимым для высокорангового самца и он переключится на другую самку.
Поэтому она препятствует беременности, стараясь иметь безопасные акты с высокоранговым самцом, но когда беременеет, 
то переходит на секс с более низкоранговыми потому что прекращается их конкуренция с высокоранговым за оплодотворение, 
а ресурсов из нескольких источников можно получить больше! Ей же кушать надо больше в беременность, а не меньше!

----------

Дубинин (21.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Не-с сексом биологи гутарят- всё сложнее:
> Из за большой головы (адаптационного преимущества человека), и из за компромисса между рождением доношенного или не очень детёныша- срока беременности и долгого взросления (долго растить- либо неудобно доношенного- взрослого рожать), самка вынужденно имела широкий таз и запас жира не на животе, а на бёдрах- ягодицах, отсюда её зависимость в еде и защите от самца (ибо неуклюжи они). Ну а так- как моральных обязательств у волосатых предков не было, то единственный способ выжить- это проституция- за блага. А сие возможно только при круглогодично- скрытых признаках готовности к беременности (а не раз в год во время течки). Короче добрая Природа- с помощью любимой Смерти- произвела отбор- сексуальный))


Вы вот все верно как всегда разложили ,только я от ВАс не отстану. Это все понятно . Но вот Вы Поэт, как-бы носите в себе божественное начало, то самое которое  весь этот механизм запускает .Говорите, нет искусства без этого дела . Ну да . Нет .
 Вас конкретно что вдохновляет ,как Поэта,а не как Дряхлость .? Просто интересно очень .А то я ничего не поняла.
а)большая грудь -прям как магнит (ум теряется),
б)маленькая грудь (в ладошку) .
в)вообще грудь не при чем 
г)на дурацкие вопросы я не отвечаю.

----------


## Крымский

> в)вообще грудь не при чем


Она не может быть "не при чем" - закрепляется только то, что используется.
Её размер, как и размер попы, а так же их окрас и реакция на возбуждение, 
нужны только для того, что бы дополнительно стимулировать робкого самца для знакомства. 
Для дальнейших отношений они уже не так важны  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> Она не может быть "не при чем" - закрепляется только то, что используется.
> Её размер, как и размер попы, а так же их окрас и реакция на возбуждение, 
> нужны только для того, что бы дополнительно стимулировать робкого самца для знакомства. 
> Для дальнейших отношений они уже не так важны


Вы же сами до этого писали про глаза.  То,что грудь творит чудеса - это я знаю,но ......вот что .но..??? :Confused: .а вот что но ... не размер,а форма .. вот мне кажется что даже важнее,хотя вас фиг поймешь - . НО размер если выбирается - то это вот о чем говорит ? Я так думаю, что это как запасы благ материальных,вот что-то из этого . Т.е. как-бы база на которую можно опереться .Потому что там четко прослеживается - если девушка в теле ,пусть и в хорошей форме - там блага земные,т.е. стабильность, достаток в цене  итсетра. Ну и как-бы самец тоже эти блага ценит .Ну и хеппи энд . Вот если форма груди что-то говорит. там потоньше восприятие . Вот такие мысли с вашего позволения.)

----------


## Крымский

> Вы же сами до этого писали про глаза.


Бойкие самцы кроют всех, им дополнительные стимулы не нужны, они для робких только  :Smilie: 




> То,что грудь творит чудеса - это я знаю,но ......вот что .но..???.а вот что но ... не размер,а форма .. вот мне кажется что даже важнее,хотя вас фиг поймешь - . НО размер если выбирается - то это вот о чем говорит ? Я так думаю, что это как запасы благ материальных,вот что-то из этого . Т.е. как-бы база на которую можно опереться .Потому что там четко прослеживается - если девушка в теле ,пусть и в хорошей форме - там блага земные,т.е. стабильность, достаток в цене  итсетра. Ну и как-бы самец тоже эти блага ценит .Ну и хеппи энд . Вот если форма груди что-то говорит. там потоньше восприятие . Вот такие мысли с вашего позволения.)


Форма груди это указание на возраст, объем груди указание на фертильность и беременность.
Если моя догадка выше верна, то объем груди более важен для низкорангового(робкого) самца, чем для высокорангового(бойкого).
Бойкие будут стремиться оплодотворять тех у кого грудь молодежная и среднего размера, что указывает на то, что они не рожавшие и не беременные, но они всех готовы и всегда и так.
Робкие будут стремиться к сексу с теми у кого грудь большого размера, потому что они больше похожи на беременных и за них конкуренция с бойкими менее вероятна, а с другими робкими стоит того  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Я подумал еще и понял, что можно веселее представить эту гипотезу 
> Женщина-то знает о фазе цикла своего в отличии от самца.
> Получая от него ресурсы и защиту в обмен на доступ к себе, она заинтересована не беременеть!
> Потому что, как только она забеременеет, это станет видимым для высокорангового самца и он переключится на другую самку.
> Поэтому она препятствует беременности, стараясь иметь безопасные акты с высокоранговым самцом, но когда беременеет, 
> то переходит на секс с более низкоранговыми потому что прекращается их конкуренция с высокоранговым за оплодотворение, 
> а ресурсов из нескольких источников можно получить больше! Ей же кушать надо больше в беременность, а не меньше!


Не, скорее всего натяжка, или дополнительный фактор ибо скучные биологи просто берут тушку (большую голову, широкий таз и пр..) и уже из неё строят предположения. А как раз беременность не является препятствием для совокупления или ослабления тяги самца, ибо на то и была рассчитана беспризнаковость.

----------


## Альбина

> Бойкие самцы кроют всех, им дополнительные стимулы не нужны, они для робких только 
> 
> 
> 
> Форма груди это указание на возраст, объем груди указание на фертильность и беременность.
> Если моя догадка выше верна, то объем груди более важен для низкорангового(робкого) самца, чем для высокорангового(бойкого).
> Бойкие будут стремиться оплодотворять тех у кого грудь молодежная и среднего размера, что указывает на то, что они не рожавшие и не беременные, но они всех готовы и всегда и так.
> Робкие будут стремиться к сексу с теми у кого грудь большого размера, потому что они больше похожи на беременных и за них конкуренция с бойкими менее вероятна, а с другими робкими стоит того


Слушайте , феноменально !.надо же ..и так интересно изложили.. Точно все так и происходит.Точнее  сказать - и так все происходит. Рада за Вас,что Вы бойкий. :Smilie:  А есть самцы которые только одну крыть хотят и что этому способствует.По вашей теории вроде это невозможно и только чувство долга вынуждает и общее хозяйство? :Smilie: 
Вот кстати с мой теорией схожа ваша - робкий самец себя затаривает накоплениями всякими ,постоянно бдит,чтобы блага росли , в тревоге находится за будущее ,ищет халявы  а бойкий в себе уверен,что в любой ситуации выживет, и не важно есть у него запасы или нет . (это уже как пойдет).

----------


## Крымский

> Не, скорее всего натяжка, или дополнительный фактор ибо скучные биологи просто берут тушку (большую голову, широкий таз и пр..) и уже из неё строят предположения. А как раз беременность не является препятствием для совокупления или ослабления тяги самца, ибо на то и была рассчитана беспризнакавость.


А они из другой отрасли просто, надо у этологов поинтересоваться. Ограничения физиологии поведение может отыграть разным образом. 
Беременность точно влияет на тягу самца: "отцов" признаки беременности переключают на защиту, а какую-то часть другую самцов на попытки овладеть.

----------

Дубинин (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Рада за Вас,что Вы бойкий.


Я не бойкий, но поведение изменил, когда сообразил последствия.
Потому что разумный.




> А есть самцы которые только одну крыть хотят и что этому способствует.По вашей теории вроде это невозможно и только чувство долга вынуждает и общее хозяйство?


Разумность. Так взрослые себя ведут, у кого спина седая  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (21.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Разумность. Так взрослые себя ведут, у кого спина седая


Поведение особей обусловленных старостью, там, где условия позволяют им выжить, является примером для подражания молодых особей- и изменяет в "умную" сторону поведение всего стада. Во! ))

----------

Альбина (21.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016)

----------


## Паня

> Поведение особей обусловленных старостью, там, где условия позволяют им выжить, является примером для подражания молодых особей- и изменяет в "умную" сторону поведение всего стада. Во! ))


У молодых особей играй гармонь на восьмой октаве - взгляд в "умную сторону" закрывает напрочь!

----------

Дубинин (21.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Поведение особей обусловленных старостью, там, где условия позволяют им выжить, является примером для подражания молодых особей- и изменяет в "умную" сторону поведение всего стада. Во! ))


Там неприятный момент есть: для поддержания своего высокорангового статуса "старые" насильные демонстративные половые акты с низкоранговыми самцами должны производить или калечить их. Это очень и очень плохо со всех сторон для человека, темная сторона культуры и порождает кучу проблем. Насилие и девиации передаются вместе с позитивными вещами такими, как моногамия и забота о потомстве.

----------

Дубинин (21.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Там неприятный момент есть: для поддержания своего высокорангового статуса "старые" насильные демонстративные половые акты с низкоранговыми самцами должны производить или калечить их. Это очень и очень плохо со всех сторон для человека, темная сторона культуры и порождает кучу проблем. Насилие и девиации передаются вместе с позитивными вещами такими, как моногамия и забота о потомстве.


Так и есть. На настоящий момент вся цивилизация построена на неравенстве и насилии. Более того, создали искуственного высшего соверена-Государство, который и насилует и калечит всех для профилактики и другой жизни нет (см. фильм Левиафан, там только выигравших нет, кроме самого Левиафана, что и требовалось доказать)

----------

Дубинин (21.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Я не бойкий, но поведение изменил, когда сообразил последствия.
> Потому что разумный.
> 
> 
> 
> Разумность. Так взрослые себя ведут, у кого спина седая


Ну не знаю. Разумность - странное слово все-таки . Я ,дурак, все считаю, что в одном человеке может быть все что есть на земле и не только и тогда не надо будет никого крыть .( . Это че -романтик я? Не хочу разумности ,хочу знания. А разумность в этом контексте  -это не приспособляемость,нет?

----------


## Дубинин

Собственно это правда, поведение более "правильное- умное- социальное", это поведение старика, без сильной половой тяги, без сильных надежд из за опыта, стабильного поведения из за потери желания драйва, утончения эстетических исканий- из за ослабления базовых инстинктов. И т.к. власть старик может сохранить только там, где ему помогут её удержать молодые- т.е в уже человеческом обществе, то по сути вся культур-мультур-умность- есть плод компромисса из угасающих чувств и ещё не угасшего мозга))

----------

Крымский (21.03.2016), Мяснов (22.03.2016)

----------


## Паня

> Насилие и девиации передаются вместе с позитивными вещами такими, как моногамия и забота о потомстве.


Тогда откуда в популяции берутся такие миролюбивые тонкие ценители музыки и философии интеллигенты как Фил?

----------

Крымский (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну не знаю. Разумность - странное слово все-таки . Я ,дурак, все считаю, что в одном человеке может быть все что есть на земле и не только и тогда не надо будет никого крыть .( . Это че -романтик я? Не хочу разумности ,хочу знания. А разумность в этом контексте  -это не приспособляемость,нет?


Это разум находящийся во власти эго. То есть не совсем Разум. Эго может управляться (подавляться) ещё более сильным Эго, причем Всехнее Эго существует, как мы видим, только как миф, новсе эго его страсть как боятся. Разум он в стороне от эго.

----------

Альбина (21.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда откуда в популяции берутся такие миролюбивые тонкие ценители музыки и философии интеллигенты как Фил?


Ошибка Природы.
Есть же белые крокодилы.

----------

Дубинин (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Собственно это правда, поведение более "правильное- умное- социальное", это поведение старика, без сильной половой тяги, без сильных надежд из за опыта, стабильного поведения из за потери желания драйва, утончения эстетических исканий- из за ослабления базовых инстинктов. И т.к. власть старик может сохранить только там, где ему помогут её удержать молодые- т.е в уже человеческом обществе, то по сути вся культур-мультур-умность- есть плод компромисса из угасающих чувств и ещё не угасшего мозга))


Не, культур-мультур иррациональна. Это просто отвал башки - никакой Дарвин не поможет.

----------

Дубинин (21.03.2016)

----------


## Паня

> Ошибка Природы.
> Есть же белые крокодилы.


Белые крокодилы в отличии от белых медведей долго не проживут, а вы вон ничего так - живчик!)

----------

Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Белые крокодилы в отличии от белых медведей долго не проживут, а вы вон ничего так - живчик!)


На работе прикидываюсь зеленым и плоским :Smilie:

----------

Крымский (21.03.2016), Паня (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Не, культур-мультур иррациональна. Это просто отвал башки - никакой Дарвин не поможет.


Это первичный мультур, совершенно безумный Модильяни или Дюрер, Левитан, Врубель, Скрябин или Вагнер, Мусоргский, Пёрсел, Перголези. А вокруг уже кристаллизуется вторичный мультур: Чайковский, Римский-Корсаков, Брамс, Васнецов, 
Нестеров.
А дальше уже пошло в народ - вот это уже застарелые немощные муди  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Это первичный мультур, совершенно безумный Модильяни или Дюрер, Левитан, Врубель, Скрябин или Вагнер, Мусоргский, Пёрсел, Перголези. А вокруг уже кристаллизуется вторичный мультур: Чайковский, Римский-Корсаков, Брамс, Васнецов, 
> Нестеров.
> А дальше уже пошло в народ - вот это уже застарелые немощные муди


Сам факт, что надо на тёток нарисованных смотреть, а не гоняться за ними, это порождение стариков "при власти", а так как при власти и кормят лучше, то девы у стариков, а культур-мультур - способ приобретения дев- молодыми, подражая успешным.

----------

Крымский (21.03.2016), Мяснов (22.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

а божественное начало 
захотеть не отвечало
но вроде не надулось очень - 
вот ему - спокойной ночи.

----------


## Фил

А вот писателей вторичных не сохранилось - все Безумные (Достоевский, Пушкин, Толстой, Лесков, Гоголь). Вторичная литература быстро покрывается пылью. На стенку не повесишь и в плеер не засунешь.

----------


## Дубинин

> А вот писателей вторичных не сохранилось - все Безумные (Достоевский, Пушкин, Толстой, Лесков, Гоголь). Вторичная литература быстро покрывается пылью. На стенку не повесишь и в плеер не засунешь.


Это уже первичные из вторичных. В развитом человеческом обществе, находились буйные, и оттаптывались безумно, на полянке благопристойного  маркера благополучия старцев.

----------

Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Это уже первичные из вторичных. В развитом человеческом обществе, находились буйные, и оттаптывались безумно, на полянке благопристойного  маркера благополучия старцев.


Может не старцев, а иерархов?
Без иерархии не можем!
Царь-то ненастоящий!

----------

Дубинин (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Тогда откуда в популяции берутся такие миролюбивые тонкие ценители музыки и философии интеллигенты как Фил?


Это реально очень хороший вопрос.

В иерархии есть "честные" участники, "хамелеоны" и "одиночки" вне иерархии, но в отношениях с ней.
Условный Фил, скорее всего, "хамелеон" или "одиночка", как я, например, имитирующий соблюдение правил иерархии.
"Одиночки" забирают у всех, стараясь ничего не отдавать. "Хамелеоны" формально соблюдают правила, 
но только для видимости, в действительности они демонстрируют самостоятельное не иерархическое поведение часто.

"Одиночки" могут быть вовлечены в сверх-насилие, включая межвидовое, не предполагающее даже выигрыша в иерархии.

"Хамелеоны" могут отказаться от системного насилия, в действительности не третируя и не претендуя ни вертикально, ни горизонтально, 
ограничиваясь только формальной демонстрацией для сохранения статуса-кво.
 Для размножения, долгой и счастливой жизни это может быть очень полезной стратегией.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну не знаю. Разумность - странное слово все-таки . Я ,дурак, все считаю, что в одном человеке может быть все что есть на земле и не только и тогда не надо будет никого крыть .( . Это че -романтик я? Не хочу разумности ,хочу знания. А разумность в этом контексте  -это не приспособляемость,нет?


И да, и нет.  
Разумность выводит за рамки ограничений животного поведения на поле культурной эволюции и сознательных действий.
Человек разумом может поднять себя выше неба или низвергнуть ниже мыслимых пределов. 
Мощное дышло - как повернешь, так и вышло.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2016), Фил (21.03.2016)

----------


## Паня

Пользуясь случаем и темой-всех "хамелеонов", в частности Альбину и Дубинина с днем поэзии!!! Альбина, простившись очередным четверостишьем, видимо уже ушла праздновать.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2016), Дубинин (22.03.2016), Крымский (21.03.2016), Нико (21.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот так и бывает. От безначальности самсары, через музыку в особенности половых предпочтений. ВЕСНА :Big Grin: 

А у некоторых весь год весна))))

Ох уж мне, эти тупики мировоззрения)

----------


## Альбина

> И да, и нет.  
> Разумность выводит за рамки ограничений животного поведения на поле культурной эволюции и сознательных действий.
> Человек разумом может поднять себя выше неба или низвергнуть ниже мыслимых пределов. 
> Мощное дышло - как повернешь, так и вышло.


МудрО. Да Где-то оно так и выходит.Но чтобы себя поднять надо чтобы ум научился подниматься до самой макушки . Это Я собственно про свободу и гибкость самогО познающего механизма  .  И все-таки есть там момент ,когда разумом вашим идет подмена реалий  , ну опять же на благо.Но Главное,чтобы механизм был мощный - это точно .

А знаете,Крымский . К теме про размеры и т.д. У меня в окружении музяры разнокалиберные . Так вот ..Тенденция очень четко прослеживается . МужИ военных профессий (с принудительным подчинением) тяготеют к большим формам, в то время,как независимые и гордые орлы,особенно одиночки -самодеятели вне государства и чужой воли  тянутся к утонченности и изящности .Причем орлы могут быть даже водопроводчиками Васями ,но в душе гордыми и Наполеонами .И это прям вот четко . 
А вот большущая гильдия военных (ментов, мчсников)над которыми еще целая куча висит  мужиков и имеет их   неравнодушна  к большим   сисяндрам . Но если по честноку, они идут туда ведь не страну охранять,а от государства получать привилегии и корм. И вот это наслоение в умах низвергает их в объятия женского мяса.
Так что вы абсолютно правы. Чем меньше сверху мужиков-тем меньше женщины внизу.))) Вообщем-есть -есть что-то в ваших мыслях. Еще кстати сверху может быть мама-мужик.)) Тоже тенденция и тоже низвергает.))

----------


## Крымский

> Но чтобы себя поднять надо чтобы ум научился подниматься до самой макушки.


Или научился "выключаться".
Мне кажется, есть путь, где человек проходит по лезвию ножа наверх через и при помощи своей животной природы.
И несколько разных путей, где он проходит наверх через и при помощи разума.




> Так что вы абсолютно правы. Чем меньше сверху мужиков-тем меньше женщины внизу.))) Вообщем-есть -есть что-то в ваших мыслях. Еще кстати сверху может быть мама-мужик.)) Тоже тенденция и тоже низвергает.))


У людей "одиночки", судя по всему, выступают в неожиданных ролях часто.
Вообще-то, чаще всего это охотники в старых культурах. Потом к ним присоединяются пастухи, рыбаки и кузнецы.
Воинское сословие не предполагает, что "одиночки" карьерно растут в иерархии. Они либо захватывают власть 
над иерархией силой, либо эксплуатируются, как союзники и специалисты, находясь "сбоку".
В полиции "одиночкой" может быть какой-нибудь злой опер или спецназовец боевой, например, но основной состав всегда из "честных".
Среди преступников, напротив, профессиональных "одиночек" много, это одно из их убежищ в современном мире. 

Ну и смешное, наверное. Исторически линия кагью на Тибете распространяется в местностях, где должна быть выше роль "одиночек". 
А гелуг там, где иерархические отношения - в около-городских сообществах.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2016)

----------


## Паня

@*Альбина*, уже в 4 утра на ногах!) Или не ложилась-всю ночь с абсентом отмечала?

----------

Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Паня

> Среди преступников, напротив, профессиональных "одиночек" много, это одно из их убежищ в современном мире


Чем же "одиночки" отличаются от остального общества в плане насилия? Кроме того, что они килеры-интроверты?

----------


## Альбина

> Или научился "выключаться".
> Мне кажется, есть путь, где человек проходит по лезвию ножа наверх через и при помощи своей животной природы.
> И несколько разных путей, где он проходит наверх через и при помощи разума.
> 
> 
> 
> У людей "одиночки", судя по всему, выступают в неожиданных ролях часто.
> Вообще-то, чаще всего это охотники в старых культурах. Потом к ним присоединяются пастухи, рыбаки и кузнецы.
> Воинское сословие не предполагает, что "одиночки" карьерно растут в иерархии. Они либо захватывают власть 
> ...


Отвратительно Вам так написала-сейчас посмотрела -просто ужас . Бедных военных почем зря...Ох-ох-ох. Вроде правду говоришь, и ни одного слова плохого .а если вот так,то цинизм выходит. Надо оставлять людям степень чистоты духа все-таки,большинство то все-равно ее в себе чувствует, наверное,интуитивно.

Давайте,Крымский, будем по личности в первую очередь любить ,например,за великодушие или настоящность или ранимость и тонкую душу ,. а то я щас от себя самой заплачу...

Вы правы,. Есть такой путь прохождения через познание животных инстинктов , по всей видимости чтобы потом вернуться снова к себе но уже с этим знанием . Тут благо в том,что они уже не возымеют над тобой власти потому--что осознанны и изучены ,и могут быть или отброшены или используются уже по желанию.

(спасибо за то что я исповедовалась тут с Вами , налейте мне Кагорчику что-ли. :Smilie:

----------

Крымский (22.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Чем же "одиночки" отличаются от остального общества в плане насилия? Кроме того, что они килеры-интроверты?


Они не будут добровольно позволять себя насиловать.
Они совершенно не воспринимают легитимность власти. Человек власти для них это пустой звук и они ему не будут подчинятся.
Это люди "поймай меня если сможешь".
Т.е. если обычный человек подчиняется полицейскому, потому что это полицейский, то этого придется физически отволочь куда нибудь.
Поскольку он "одиночка" для него нет авторитетов, ни общественных, ни преступных.
Крайняя степень это "социопат" (Американский псих), не-общественный человек.

"Человек не может жить в обществе и быть свободным от общества", а вот такой именно это и делает. "Злой опер" и "Псих-омоновец" так или иначе интегрированы в иерархию, а вот тру-социопат это такое северное сияние, что если он не совершает никаких криминальных преступлений (типа Брейвика), то совершенно непонятно, что с ним делать.

Можно подумать, что это такой прогрессивный нон-конформист, но без кооперации с другими членами общества они просто естественным путем вымирают.
Общество из "одиночек" исчезнет наверное через 1 поколение  :Smilie:

----------

Крымский (22.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Они не будут добровольно позволять себя насиловать.
> Они совершенно не воспринимают легитимность власти. Человек власти для них это пустой звук и они ему не будут подчинятся.
> Это люди "поймай меня если сможешь".
> Т.е. если обычный человек подчиняется полицейскому, потому что это полицейский, то этого придется физически отволочь куда нибудь.
> Поскольку он "одиночка" для него нет авторитетов, ни общественных, ни преступных.
> Крайняя степень это "социопат" (Американский псих), не-общественный человек.
> 
> "Человек не может жить в обществе и быть свободным от общества", а вот такой именно это и делает. "Злой опер" и "Псих-омоновец" так или иначе интегрированы в иерархию, а вот тру-социопат это такое северное сияние, что если он не совершает никаких криминальных преступлений (типа Брейвика), то совершенно непонятно, что с ним делать.
> 
> ...


Как  категорично! Явно экстраверт писал... :Facepalm:

----------


## Фил

> Как  категорично! Явно экстраверт писал...


Я наоборот!

----------


## Паня

> Можно подумать, что это такой прогрессивный нон-конформист, но без кооперации с другими членами общества они просто естественным путем вымирают.
> Общество из "одиночек" исчезнет наверное через 1 поколение


Выходит-в обществе жить не хотят, но фактически с ним так или иначе взаимодействуют, т.к. иначе вымрут! Получается очень относительная независимость-на словах!

----------


## Aion

> Я наоборот!


Большинство интровертов - одиночки. Но из этого не следует, что у них нет авторитетов и т.д.

----------


## Фил

> Большинство интровертов - одиночки. Но из этого не следует, что у них нет авторитетов и т.д.


Нет, интроверты не "одиночки" в контексте Крымского.
"Одиночки" те, кто не ощущают иерархию или хотя бы кооперацию.

----------

Крымский (22.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Нет, интроверты не "одиночки" в контексте Крымского.
> "Одиночки" те, кто не ощущают иерархию или хотя бы кооперацию.


"Одиночки" - экстраверты? Оригинально!  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Чем же "одиночки" отличаются от остального общества в плане насилия? Кроме того, что они килеры-интроверты?


У них проблемы с социумом весьма серьезные. Это до-социальный атавизм в человеческом мире, скорее всего. Охотники, которые убивают не только других, но и себе подобных.
Безопасных ролей для союза с "одиночками", судя по всему, ровно две: либо вооруженный товарищ (братство), либо ребенок(парентальные отношения, где он отец).
Во всех остальных случаях "одиночка" готов "кокнуть" любого, невзирая на поло-возрастные и социальные нюансы. 
Если вы "одиночка", то все до единой женщины в любом возрасте с которыми вы сошлись, будут считать вас "отцом", например.

Бог Авраама и Якова в Ветхом Завете очень похож на бога "одиночек". Это суровый Бог-Отец. Пастух и охотник его действия и требования понимают куда лучше, чем крестьянин и горожанин.

Бог Нового Завета это бог "честных" и "хамелеонов", это Бог-Царь. Он отказывает в своем покровительстве "одиночкам" до тех пор, пока они не потрудятся принять на себя обязательства по отношению к социуму.

Бог Корана оказывает покровительство всем, кто готов с ним общаться лично, упразднив иерархические отношения в этой сфере. Это просто Бог.

Примерно так.

----------

Паня (22.03.2016), Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> "Одиночки" - экстраверты? Оригинально!


Вне классификации.
Аутисты они интроверты или экстраверты?

----------


## Aion

> Вне классификации.


Такого не бывает. 



> Аутисты они интроверты или экстраверты?


Не знаю, скорее, интроверты, чем экстраверты.

----------


## Крымский

> Можно подумать, что это такой прогрессивный нон-конформист, но без кооперации с другими членами общества они просто естественным путем вымирают.
> Общество из "одиночек" исчезнет наверное через 1 поколение


Не вымирают, но они очень ограничены в своем росте и прогрессе.
Человечество большую часть времени прожило как раз в сообществах с большим количеством "одиночек", обеспечивающих племя едой и военной добычей.
Их антропологи успели изучить у северных народов, например. Основное отличие: отсутствие сельского хозяйства и мужчин в доме. Все "отхожие промыслы" это дела "одиночек".
Городские цивилизации одиночек невозможны и у хомо не с первого раза получилось создать систему, обеспечивающую взрывной рост.
Сначала десятки тысяч лет племена "одиночек" колотили друг друга и разные виды хомо. Только когда они перебили всех "чужих", дело дошло до городов.

----------

Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Мы, прогрессивные люди науки, не одобряем ваши мракобесные религиозно-субъективные-психичные изыскания "из нутра". Дабы составить грамотный план по охоте на всяких "ин- эхстр", нужно углубиться в мясо- в рецепторы нейронов (особливо знаменито-зеркальных) и отсель и понять как действуют стрессовые гормоны на разных людей (при наличии вообще очень разных мозгов). Всякие тонгленщики покрываются волдырями- очень по разному- от вдыхания в себя разных проказ. И "сжимается сердце от несчастных"- по разному, а бывает и не "сжимается", а просто радом с инвалидом- гадко и не удобно.. Гормонсс.

----------

Крымский (22.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Нет, интроверты не "одиночки" в контексте Крымского.
> "Одиночки" те, кто не ощущают иерархию или хотя бы кооперацию.


Они не просто ощущают, они её видят лучше всех и безжалостно эксплуатируют.
Для "честных" иерархия это "вода рыб", они в ней просто плавают потому что вовлечены.
"Одиночки" не вовлечены, они видят структуру со стороны и просто пользуются, не отдавая положенное взамен.

----------

Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Такого не бывает. 
> Не знаю, скорее, интроверты, чем экстраверты.


Посмотрите этот вопрос на досуге.
Потому что аутисты они вообще вне (outside) и я тоже не знаю, применимо ли к ним понятие экстра/интроверсии.

Это особый тип людей, которым надо с собой носить таблички в которых нарисовано, как себя вести в разных ситуациях.
Т.е. "Тебе сказали привет - надо ответить привет"

Также как ангедоникам надо есть по расписанию, а анальгезикам проводить осмотры тела на предмет повреждений.

Они вообще выключены из традиционного общества и кроме себя никого не воспринимают.

----------


## Крымский

> Мы, прогрессивные люди науки, не одобряем ваши мракобесные религиозно-субъективные-психичные изыскания "из нутра". Дабы составить грамотный план по охоте на всяких "ин- эхстр", нужно углубиться в мясо- в рецепторы нейронов (особливо знаменито-зеркальных) и отсель и понять как действуют стрессовые гормоны на разных людей (при наличии вообще очень разных мозгов). Всякие тонгленщики покрываются волдырями- очень по разному- от вдыхания в себя разных проказ. И "сжимается сердце от несчастных"- по разному, а бывает и не "сжимается", а просто радом с инвалидом- гадко и не удобно.. Гормонсс.


Наше мракобесие полностью соответствует! Вот справка от Мудреца с их большой круглой печатью вместе!  :Smilie: 
Именно благодаря наличию эмпатии и зеркальных у "одиночек" всю дорогу большие проблемы.
Потому что убийство другого при таких талантах это травма, которую надо преодолевать.
Отсюда инициации, добровольные жертвы, отношения с высшими силами и психотехники  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (22.03.2016), Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Сермяжную правду говорит астролух. Кем еще быть неполноценным в наличествующем обществе, как не интровертам.

----------


## Фил

> Не вымирают, но они очень ограничены в своем росте и прогрессе.
> Человечество большую часть времени прожило как раз в сообществах с большим количеством "одиночек", обеспечивающих племя едой и военной добычей.
> Их антропологи успели изучить у северных народов, например. Основное отличие: отсутствие сельского хозяйства и мужчин в доме. Все "отхожие промыслы" это дела "одиночек".
> Городские цивилизации одиночек невозможны и у хомо не с первого раза получилось создать систему, обеспечивающую взрывной рост.
> Сначала десятки тысяч лет племена "одиночек" колотили друг друга и разные виды хомо. Только когда они перебили всех "чужих", дело дошло до городов.


Но не являются ли такие "одиночки" иерархами в своем микро-обществе семьи?
Да и в мини-обществе племени или тейпа?

Т.е. они сами то все таки в системе?

----------

Паня (22.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Но не являются ли такие "одиночки" иерархами в своем микро-обществе семьи?


Они могут эксплуатировать иерархию, если захватят её, например, но никогда не отдают положенное взамен, если берут что-то.
Нарушают правила общежития, короче, берут все что угодно, а за собой не убирают и в субботниках не участвуют.




> Да и в мини-обществе племени или тейпа?


Если обошлось без захвата, то будет вождь военного времени в виде "одиночки" и 
старейшина мирного времени из "хамелеонов" или состарившегося "одиночки", делающего вид, что он "честный".




> Т.е. они сами то все таки в системе?


Система пытается выстроить отношения с ними и найти им место, но они закоренелые нарушители и разрушают выделенные им ниши.

----------


## Фил

> Система пытается выстроить отношения с ними и найти им место, но они закоренелые нарушители и разрушают выделенные им ниши.


 Но по моему все выдающиеся политики такие и есть?

----------


## Крымский

> Но по моему все выдающиеся политики такие и есть?


Не сказал бы, что все, но их там должно быть много наверху.
В публичной политике выгоднее всего выставлять на передний план умных "хамелеонов" или глупых "честных".
Открытые "одиночки" выгодны только в военное время, людоеды сверху в мирное время не приемлемы.

----------

Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

Людоед открытый это Черчилль, например.
Путин - "хамелеон", судя по всему, но ему усиленно вешают ярлык людоеда, хотя он делами и не доказал такого пока.

----------

Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

Батька? Открытый по моему, типичный.
Ли Кван Ю (Сингапур) ?

----------


## Крымский

> Батька? Открытый по моему, типичный.
> Ли Кван Ю (Сингапур) ?


Это проверяется тем, как на образ реагирует нутро.
Путин - отец девочек и любимец тетушек, на "одиночек" так не реагируют.
Батька чуть ли не "честный" на вид, это значит, что он "хамелеон" или реально ловкий "честный".
Вот папа Буш был похож на постаревшего "одиночку", а его сыновья уже ни разу.
Ли Кван Ю неизвестно как выглядит, это верный признак, что он не публичный политик и может быть кем угодно.

----------

Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

Попробуйте испытать жалость к Черчиллю или Сталину, например. 
Мне явно что-то мешает, а вот к Гитлеру я могу легко, для меня он во многом жалок.
Реакция на "одиночек" это испуг, непонимание и отсутствие к ним эмпатии.
Раз они перебороли свою, то почему же к ним должна остаться на месте?

----------

Паня (22.03.2016), Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Посмотрите этот вопрос на досуге.
> Потому что аутисты они вообще вне (outside) и я тоже не знаю, применимо ли к ним понятие экстра/интроверсии.


Посмотрел. С точки зрения медицинской психологии, как и следовало ожидать, аутизм - крайняя степень интроверсии.



> Аутизм есть та форма ментального расстройства, которая рассматривается как нарушение контакта с действительностью. Все неприятности, затруднения и несовершенства действительности компенсируются мечтательностью, то есть с помощью фантазии. Человек создает себе свой собственный мир, в котором все желания и стремления получают удовлетворение и осуществление.
> Аутизм есть проявление своеобразной, патологической интроверсии.
> 
> *Общая и медицинская психология*

----------

Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

Очень странно дела обстоят при попытке создать разнополый союз между "одиночками".
Мужчины "одиночки" считаются вариантом нормы, женщины "одиночки" через сито 
психологии и психиатрии не проходят, у них диагностируют всякие патологии и нарушения.
В кино "Леон" Люка Бессона лучшая часть - отсутствие секса между Леоном и Матильдой.
Там четко показано, что убийца не может воспринимать женщину-партнера, как сексуального партнера.
И показано почему даже такая женщина вынуждена перейти в подчиненную роль "дочери".
Кто надоумил Люка сделать так, тот молодец, потому что, судя по другим фильмам, фишку эту он сам не сечет  :Smilie: 
Для мужчины-убийцы женщина-убийца лишена иммунитета "матери", в её отношении разрешена предельная агрессия
и это сразу же закрывает возможность иметь с нею романтические отношения, если мужчина психически здоров.

----------

Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда кто-то начинает говорить о "норме" зачастую в эту норму трудно вписать реальных людей.
И, главное, вроде бы все верно. Такая вот норма для человека  :Smilie:  На вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные.

Для кого-то нормально одно, для кого-то - другое. И кто тут прав?
Не хватало еще поспорить.

----------


## Крымский

> Когда кто-то начинает говорить о "норме" зачастую в эту норму трудно вписать реальных людей.


Ну, я понимаю, что можно рассуждать о пластичности нормы, когда патологий нет, но когда они есть, то как-то уже не рассуждается дальше.
Человек сам страдает на полную катушку, окружающие страдают, временами летят натурально кровавые сопли и кишки в разные стороны.
Что-то как-то верится психиатрам сразу  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Когда кто-то начинает говорить о "норме" зачастую в эту норму трудно вписать реальных людей.


Это нормально. Не будучи самим человеком, можно много о нём нафантазировать. Просто потому, что ты - иной и тебе этот человек как-то так видится.

----------

Анна А (23.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Доктор, а если я по пять часов в день, сижу и переживаю дыхание- и мне хорошо!, а от всего другого плохо и безнадёжно..- это норма?
Доктор, а если я по пять часов в день, то голый и синий с эрекцией, то красный и голый с менструацией, доктор- я молодец? это норма?
Доктор, а если я целый день- только ем-только стою, только курю..а когда забываю, то там где я это делаю меня бьют палкой. Это норма?
Да-да голубчик, это всё норма!
Спасибо доктор! Побудте- не исчезайте!.. :Frown:

----------

Крымский (22.03.2016), Мяснов (22.03.2016), Паня (23.03.2016), Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

Могу рассказать, как в первый раз столкнулся с таким живьем, чтоб не было иллюзий про возраст и прочее.
Со мною в классе училась бойкая девочка мне примерно под подмышку ростом. 
Я её прикрывал регулярно по учебе с начальных классов, у нее были семейные проблемы и усидчивости не было вообще.
Девочка - шило в жопе. Очень симпатичная и аккуратная при этом.
В 12 лет она в драке содрала ногтями кожу другой девочке с лица. Несколько таких глубоких длинных полос, как животные когтями дерут.
Страшнее этой драки я не видел за всю школу вообще. 
Лет в 14, когда несколько старших пришли меня бить, она просто встала рядом(под подмышку!) и вынула из кармана нож. От нее побежали все. 
Я хотел побежать тоже, хотя она была вроде на моей стороне! Еле перетерпел и, простите, чуть не обосрался. 
Эпизод сильно ударил по самолюбию, в результате разборов с милицией выяснилось, что она ведет уже активную половую жизнь со взрослыми мужиками, 
часть из них отправилось по позорной статье известно куда. Сама она отправилась в детское исправительное учреждение.
Я не могу считать это вариантом нормы, извините.

----------

Фил (22.03.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Как бывает, когда забываешь добавить цитату, на которую отвечаешь. Это я про "нормальный мужик" ответил  :Smilie:

----------

Крымский (22.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Попробуйте испытать жалость к Черчиллю или Сталину, например. 
> Мне явно что-то мешает, а вот к Гитлеру я могу легко, для меня он во многом жалок.
> Реакция на "одиночек" это испуг, непонимание и отсутствие к ним эмпатии.
> Раз они перебороли свою, то почему же к ним должна остаться на месте?


Легко. Ничего не мешает. «Перебороли» это ошибочное обобщение, бывают люди без эмпатии изначально. Для чувства сострадания эмпатия вообще не обязательна, достаточно развитого воображения. Оно же помогает решить проблему непонимания. Испуг это следствие непонимания.

----------


## Крымский

> Легко. Ничего не мешает. «Перебороли» это ошибочное обобщение, бывают люди без эмпатии изначально. Для чувства сострадания эмпатия вообще не обязательна, достаточно развитого воображения. Оно же помогает решить проблему непонимания. Испуг это следствие непонимания.


Разумеется, все так, кроме того, что воображение заменит.
Вопрос чисто статистический - сколько вокруг людей таких, а сколько вокруг людей других.
В сообществе охотников крестьянин выглядит дураком, в сообществе горожан дураком выглядит охотник.
Разница в прямом смысле ощущается телом, а не умом, "рыбак рыбака видит издалека" прямо про такой способ различать.
На словах все одинаковые, все пытаются одеться поприличнее и почистить зубы, но вот стоят двое друг напротив друга,
и один внутри чувствует "Он же рыбак!", а другой - "Это же рыба!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Телом вы Черчилля при всём желании ощутить не сможете. Это ваш ум выдумывает характеристику Черчиллю на основании известной вам (не обязательно достоверной) информации о нём, а затем ум же вызывает физиологическую реакцию, и кажется, что разница ощущается телом. От того, что деятельность ума в данном случае не осознаётся, не означает, что она отсутствует. Даже если вы будете находиться в одной комнате с социопатом, вы всё равно будете действовать в соответствии со своими представлениями, хотя всё ещё больше будет ощущаться как интуиция. Воображение —один из способов контроля ума, возможность управлять умственными представлениями.

----------

Анна А (23.03.2016), Фил (23.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (23.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Для чувства сострадания эмпатия вообще не обязательна, достаточно развитого воображения. Оно же помогает решить проблему непонимания.





> Воображение —один из способов контроля ума, возможность управлять умственными представлениями.


Мне казалось, что для чувства сострадания достаточно памятование о своём страдании.
Я только не поняла как воображение решает проблему непонимания. И как оно контролирует ум. Как Вы это видите?

----------


## Анна А

> Вопрос чисто статистический - сколько вокруг людей таких, а сколько вокруг людей других.
> ...., но вот стоят двое друг напротив друга, и один внутри чувствует "Он же рыбак!", а другой - "Это же рыба!"


Разделение людей на типы очень условно. Есть конечно яркие представители, но большинство всё же смешанные. В течении времени и обстоятельств-ситуаций рыба и рыбак могут меняться местами.

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне казалось, что для чувства сострадания достаточно памятование о своём страдании.
> Я только не поняла как воображение решает проблему непонимания. И как оно контролирует ум. Как Вы это видите?


Если как меня по  буддейски учили, то с начала-  осознать все три вида страдания (особенно "обусловленности"- иначе эти "страдания и сострадания"- не буддийские). Затем через "безмерную"- "равносность" пытаемся уравнять по важности "любов к себе- страдания- радости" - других и себя, а затем что-бы "их важности стало больше". При удачном исходе- получаете сиддхи "ясночуяния вышеперечисленного", а при не удачном- становитесь сентиментальным угнетаемым фантазёром.  :Frown:

----------

Крымский (23.03.2016), Фил (23.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Если как меня по  буддейски учили, то с начала-  осознать все три вида страдания (особенно "обусловленности"- иначе это *страдания* и сострадания *не буддийские*). Затем через "безмерную"- "равносность" пытаемся уравнять по важности "любов к себе- страдания- радости" - других и себя, а затем что-бы "их стало больше". При удачном исходе- получаете сиддхи "ясночуяния вышеперечисленного", а при не удачном- становитесь сентиментальным угнетаемым фантазёром.


А вот в упор не понимаю, как страдание можно разделить на буддийское и небуддийское? )
Уровнять - это не доверять ни одному состоянию: ни радости, ни страданию т.к. переменчивы?

"сентиментальный угнетаемый фантазёр".....чётко сказано ))

----------


## Дубинин

> А вот в упор не понимаю, как страдание можно разделить на буддийское и небуддийское? )
> Уровнять - это не доверять ни одному состоянию: ни радости, ни страданию т.к. переменчивы?


Как-как.. Говорил в секту- на обучение. Страдания "от страдания"- переживают все-и собаки- и скулят даже- если при них кого мучают. Страдания от "изменения"- улавливают почти все- кто копаются "в себе", а "страдание "всепроникающей обусловленности"- открыл Будда (12 членная цепь), от сель открывать на неё глаза другим- святой долг- того- кто не хочет мучатся один)). А "Безмерная-Уравнивание"- это сложное понятие, но начинается с переживания равности "чтоб себе хорошо- и такого-же переживания других"- типа фантазийного ясновидения- по началу.

----------

Фил (23.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Телом вы Черчилля при всём желании ощутить не сможете.


Как это не могу? Я именно так и делаю!  :Smilie: 
Вот девушка какая-нибудь цитирует с улыбкой на лице "Если тебе предстоит пройти через ад, двигайся побыстрее", 
а у меня внутри от этого спазм, я чувствую за этими словами старика Уинстона очень хорошо и понимаю, что это за ад 
и какое может вокруг от этого "побыстрее" твориться.




> Это ваш ум выдумывает характеристику Черчиллю


Конечно ум, но он не выдумывает - это его работа модели формировать, уточнять и поддерживать.
И вот эти модели и есть реальность человека.




> а затем ум же вызывает физиологическую реакцию, и кажется, что разница ощущается телом.


Нет, не кажется. Конечно, она телом и ощущается, гораздо раньше любой вербализации. Животные не вербализируют, а реакцию телесную демонстрируют на отлично.




> От того, что деятельность ума в данном случае не осознаётся, не означает, что она отсутствует.


Вот это сомнительно. Буддийский ум и "медицинский" ум явно различаются. 
В буддийском смысле, боюсь, без возможного осознания деятельность ума "не считовая", а в медицинском очевидно, что наоборот - де-факто 99% деятельности мозгов и и нервной системы не осознаваемая.




> Даже если вы будете находиться в одной комнате с социопатом, вы всё равно будете действовать в соответствии со своими представлениями, хотя всё ещё больше будет ощущаться как интуиция. Воображение —один из способов контроля ума, возможность управлять умственными представлениями.


Воображение прекрасно, но оно очень далеко. Ножи и клыки гораздо ближе и природа снабдила нас механизмами побыстрее для выживания, я об этом.
То, что они разворачиваются в пространстве психики для меня бесспорно, то, что они срабатывают до воображения и вербализации, для меня очевидно тоже.

----------


## Анна А

> Как-как.. Говорил в секту- на обучение. Страдания "от страдания"- переживают все-и собаки- и скулят даже- если при них кого мучают. Страдания от "изменения"- улавливают почти все- кто копаются "в себе", а "страдание "всепроникающей обусловленности"- открыл Будда (12 членная цепь), от сель открывать на неё глаза другим- святой долг- того- кто не хочет мучатся один)). А "Безмерная-Уравнивание"- это сложное понятие, но начинается с переживания равности "чтоб себе хорошо- и такого-же переживания других"- типа фантазийного ясновидения- по началу.


Таки и обучаюсь  :Smilie: 
Мне кажется "фантазийное ясновидение" - за уши притянутая фраза. 
Можно только самому пережить  равностность третьего типа страдания (как и смиренно принять одиночное мучение по этому поводу)), а "открыть глаза" другим ....пока каждый свой личный опыт и время не пройдёт - напрасные потуги.
имхо.

----------


## Крымский

> Разделение людей на типы очень условно. Есть конечно яркие представители, но большинство всё же смешанные. В течении времени и обстоятельств-ситуаций рыба и рыбак могут меняться местами.


Конечно, я же не про типизацию выше писал. С возрастом меняется все, обстоятельства могут изменить роль, люди другие помочь.
То, что выше, это роли по отношению к социальным иерархиям(у людей просто не бывает не иерархических сообществ вообще) 
в них можно чувствовать себя на своем месте, а можно "не в своей тарелке".
Клинический социопат в роли "охотника" счастлив, а представитель нормы вынужден искать другой доли или использовать компенсационные механизмы, я вот про это.

----------

Анна А (23.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Конечно ум, но он не выдумывает - это его работа модели формировать, уточнять и поддерживать.
> *И вот эти модели и есть реальность человека.*.


Так в том и фишка, что реальность ума человека, воспринимающего образ Черчилля (например), а Черчилля самого.
Потом Вы говорите, что реальность телом ощущается раньше вербализации...но быть может сигнал от мозга до тела так молиненосен, что..тело берёт на себя роль первопринявшего? 




> Ножи и клыки гораздо ближе и природа снабдила нас механизмами побыстрее для выживания


Но ведь и инстинкты базируются на максимально быстрой передаче информации от мозга телу.
Или уж такой алгоритм: органы чувств (осязание, обоняние и т.д.) "схватывают", мозг обрабатывает (тысячная доля секунды) и - реакция тела. Но все равно в обход ума никак.
вот про что )

----------


## Крымский

> Так в том и фишка, что реальность ума человека, воспринимающего образ Черчилля (например), а не его самого.


Да нет никакого Черчилля вообще вне вашей внутренней модели, само то, что вы по имени его называете, на это указывает однозначно  :Smilie: 
Человек все через модели пропускает за пределами рефлексов и самых простых операций психики.




> Потом Вы говорите, что реальность телом ощущается раньше вербализации...но быть может сигнал от мозга до тела так молиненосен, что..тело берёт на себя роль первопринявшего?


Конечно, это исторически верный и правильный путь.
Альтернативы с воображением, вербализацией и т.п. - человеческие достижения. 




> Но ведь и инстинкты базируются на максимально быстрой передаче сигнала от мозга телу.


Не того мозга только  :Smilie: 
У человека два больших мозга - головной и спинной.
И головной состоит, минимум, из трех разных по возрасту мозгов: рептильного, лимбического(животного) и неокортекса(сугубо человеческого).
Инстинкты живут не в кортикальных областях, а весь зрительный поток вынужден через них проходить, например.

----------


## Анна А

> Да *нет никакого Черчилля вообще* вне вашей внутренней модели, само то, что вы по имени его называете, на это указывает однозначно


Хорошо, но  восприятие одного объекта (Черчилля например)) у разных людей  (в их внутренних моделях)  имеет общее пространство одинаковых признаков. Это что?



> Не того мозга только 
> У человека два больших мозга - головной и спинной.
> И головной состоит, минимум, из трех разных по возрасту мозгов: рептильного, лимбического(животного) и неокортекса(сугубо человеческого).
> Инстинкты живут не в кортикальных областях, а весь зрительный поток вынужден через них проходить, например.


т.е. при срабатывании инстинктов мышление не задействовано?

----------


## Крымский

> Хорошо, но  восприятие одного объекта (Черчилля например)) у разных людей  (в их внутренних моделях)  имеет общее пространство одинаковых признаков. Это что?


Культурная и природная обусловленность.
Поначалу, во младенчестве, мы не способны различать вообще, но дальше эта способность разворачивается у нас и по биологической(животной), и по человеческой(культурной) линиям.
Мы называем это "взросление", накопление "знаний" и "мудрости". Чем более детальная модель "черчеллеподобных" у человека внутри, тем легче им идентифицировать самого сэра Уинстона во плоти, по его словам и поступкам. 




> т.е. при срабатывании инстинктов мышление не задействовано?


При срабатывании рефлексов - нет, инстинктивное поведение может использовать какие-то формы мышления, но не высшие и не самые сложные, 
потому что это все же разновидность автоматизма, направленного на сокращение затрат ресурсов и времени реакции.

----------

Анна А (23.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне казалось, что для чувства сострадания достаточно памятование о своём страдании.
> Я только не поняла как воображение решает проблему непонимания. И как оно контролирует ум. Как Вы это видите?


Обладая развитым воображением, можно представлять себе разные явления, которые не даны нам в ограниченном восприятии. Например, можно представить себе, что чувствует другой человек и как он думает. И понять мотивацию и чувства социопата, не будучи при этом социопатом. Ну, или наоборот, будучи социопатом, понять, что такое сострадание. А насчёт контроля над умом это меня унесло, похоже.




> Как это не могу? Я именно так и делаю! 
> Вот девушка какая-нибудь цитирует с улыбкой на лице "Если тебе предстоит пройти через ад, двигайся побыстрее", 
> а у меня внутри от этого спазм, я чувствую за этими словами старика Уинстона очень хорошо и понимаю, что это за ад 
> и какое может вокруг от этого "побыстрее" твориться.


Вы чувствуете не старика Уинстона, а некий образ, который у вас вызывают эти слова, сообразно вашим представлениям об аде и о прохождении через него  :Smilie:  Этот образ у вас вызывает непроизвольную реакцию, то есть спазм.




> Конечно ум, но он не выдумывает - это его работа модели формировать, уточнять и поддерживать.
> И вот эти модели и есть реальность человека.


Формировать, уточнять и поддерживать выдуманные модели —это и значит выдумывать.




> Нет, не кажется. Конечно, она телом и ощущается, гораздо раньше любой вербализации. Животные не вербализируют, а реакцию телесную демонстрируют на отлично.


При чём здесь вербализация. Ум — это не только орган вербализации. Это орган обработки впечатлений. Грубо говоря, ум —это не только левое полушарие мозга, но и правое.




> Воображение прекрасно, но оно очень далеко. Ножи и клыки гораздо ближе и природа снабдила нас механизмами побыстрее для выживания, я об этом.
> То, что они разворачиваются в пространстве психики для меня бесспорно, то, что они срабатывают до воображения и вербализации, для меня очевидно тоже.


Механизмы выживания работают только, когда перед вами Черчилль  :Smilie:  А когда Черчилля нет, требуется его представить, для чего нужно воображение. Поскольку у вас непосредственного опыта переживания Черчилля нет, когда вы говорите о Черчилле, вы заведомо транслируете не опыт, а представления, то есть продукт вашего воображения.

----------

Фил (23.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Чем более детальная модель "черчеллеподобных" у человека внутри, тем легче им идентифицировать самого сэра Уинстона во плоти, по его словам и поступкам.


Приходим к тому, что с младенчества, к человеку "приходят" детали "черчеллеподобного" уже отидентифицированные кем-то до него...Как и самому "Черчиллю" о себе ))



> При срабатывании рефлексов - нет, инстинктивное поведение может использовать какие-то формы мышления, но не высшие и не самые сложные, 
> потому что это все же разновидность автоматизма, направленного на сокращение затрат ресурсов и времени реакции.


Да, это понятно )

----------


## Анна А

> Обладая развитым воображением, можно представлять себе разные явления, которые не даны нам в ограниченном восприятии. Например, *можно представить себе*, что чувствует другой человек и как он думает. И *понять мотивацию и чувства* социопата, не будучи при этом социопатом. Ну, или наоборот, будучи социопатом, понять, что такое сострадание. .


Представить и понять - это совсем разное. Мы можем только спроецировать свои ощущения на другого (из своего личного жизненного опыта, очень индивидуального) 
Не пережив социопатический опыт, невозможно нырнуть внутрь человека (это как по книжке учиться плавать))
Мы не можем знать мысли и чувства другого (а тем более пережить их!)
 Наши фантазии о другом человеке - не в счёт. Это не понимание. Тут скорей отображаются наши желания по этому поводу.

Я хотела сказать, что мы можем допустить, что другой любой человек  страдает. Только потому, что страдают в принципе все (даже от третьего вида страдания) 
И настоящее сострадание возможно только если сам избавился от этих трёх видов.
Или хотя бы осознал их.



> А насчёт контроля над умом это меня унесло, похоже.


нормально  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> И понять мотивацию и чувства социопата, не будучи при этом социопатом. Ну, или наоборот, будучи социопатом, понять, что такое сострадание. А насчёт контроля над умом это меня унесло, похоже.


Это сомнительно.
Я пробовал первое и не могу сказать, что достиг хорошего уровня предсказания их поведения.
И пробовал провернуть с социопатами второе неоднократно, но тоже сомневаюсь в успехе - проблески были, а изменения поведения не было. 
Наверняка, есть и положительные примеры, но в целом хорошо предсказываются и угадываются, похоже, только однотипные или известные по предыдущему опыту состояния ума.





> Вы чувствуете не старика Уинстона, а некий образ, который у вас вызывают эти слова, сообразно вашим представлениям об аде и о прохождении через него  Этот образ у вас вызывает непроизвольную реакцию, то есть спазм.


Нет никакого старика Уинстона вне модели вообще  :Smilie:  
И модель сформирована не им, а моим(и предков) жизненным опытом. И "сэр Уинстон" по имени к ней прикреплен просто  :Smilie: 





> Формировать, уточнять и поддерживать выдуманные модели —это и значит выдумывать.


Они не выдуманные, они пережитые буквально всем телом.
А только выдуманное относится к другому классу явлений и до моделей не дотягивает именно потому, что не пережито.




> При чём здесь вербализация. Ум — это не только орган вербализации. Это орган обработки впечатлений. Грубо говоря, ум —это не только левое полушарие мозга, но и правое.


Потому что мы общаемся здесь при помощи вербализации, а не запаха, например.
Уверяю вас, в присутствии "людоеда" мое тело может дернуться, учуяв его, потому что уровень агрессивности важен для животных и они умеют его воспринимать.
А мы еще и по словам умеем. Девушка такая смотрит на поехавшие колготки, гуляя со мной по променаду, и цитирует Черчилля. У меня сразу внутри спазм, такие 
слова не у девушек в устах рождаются и явно не по поводу колготок - возможно это шутка - проверю дома - о-па! Это же сэр Уинстон сказал! Ясно-понятно!  :Smilie:  




> Механизмы выживания работают только, когда перед вами Черчилль  А когда Черчилля нет, требуется его представить, для чего нужно воображение. Поскольку у вас непосредственного опыта переживания Черчилля нет, когда вы говорите о Черчилле, вы заведомо транслируете не опыт, а представления, то есть продукт вашего воображения.


Только модели первичны, а воображением вы можете Черчилля просто не к той прилепить. При личной встрече уточните и перелепите  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Приходим к тому, что с младенчества, к человеку "приходят" детали "черчеллеподобного" уже отидентифицированные кем-то до него...Как и самому "Черчиллю" о себе ))


Да, именно так. Модели первичны и они разворачиваются в психике с возрастом и увеличением опыта. 
Часть из них врожденные(животные), часть - культурные(общечеловеческие) и часть индивидуальные(сформированные только личным опытом, в том числе и патологического характера).

----------


## Анна А

> Да, именно так.* Модели первичны* и они разворачиваются в психике с возрастом и увеличением опыта. 
> Часть из них врожденные(животные), часть - культурные(общечеловеческие) и часть индивидуальные(сформированные только личным опытом, в том числе и патологического характера).


Если пойти глубже, то и моделей нет (простите, архетипы)).

----------


## Крымский

> Если пойти глубже, то и моделей нет (простите, архетипы)). Есть только сменяющие друг друга фантазии...


Их не видно, потому что они должны быть прозрачны для субъекта, скорее всего, иначе он не будет быстро реагировать.
Фантазия предполагает, что вы осведомлены о её облегченной природе и можете по разному реагировать на нее, 
модели стремятся к однозначным реакциям, туда же, где инстинкты с рефлексами, и поэтому не должны быть видимыми, должны казаться реальным.

----------


## Анна А

> Только модели первичны, а воображением вы можете Черчилля просто не к той прилепить. При личной встрече уточните и перелепите


Так ведь и отношение к "Черчиллю" зависит от восприятия. Если к примеру, он при личной встрече "ломает образ" ранее Вами сформированный, и вдруг запахом, звуком голоса или чем другим напоминает например двоюродную тётушку (с которой в контрах)...вы уже и коммуницируете с ним неосознанно агрессивно...
Вот мы все живём в фантазиях....

----------


## Анна А

> Их не видно, потому что они должны быть прозрачны для субъекта, скорее всего, иначе он не будет быстро реагировать.
> Фантазия предполагает, что вы осведомлены о её облегченной природе и можете по разному реагировать на нее, 
> модели стремятся к однозначным реакциям, туда же, где инстинкты с рефлексами, и поэтому не должны быть видимыми, должны казаться реальным.


Я про фантазии стёрла, подумав. Ведь они тоже основаны на моделях  :Smilie: 
Что значит модели должны быть прозрачны для субъекта? Не поняла. Это значит - понятны?

----------


## Крымский

> Так ведь и отношение к "Черчиллю" зависит от восприятия. Если к примеру, он при личной встрече "ломает образ" ранее Вами сформированный, и вдруг запахом, звуком голоса или чем другим напоминает например двоюродную тётушку (с которой в контрах)...вы уже и коммуницируете с ним неосознанно агрессивно...


Да, подлепите его к личной модели просто. Но и от базовой животной не отлепите при этом, потому что все равно человек, мужчина и в таком вот возрасте.




> Вот мы все живём в фантазиях....


Это не фантазия, а единственная известная человеку реальность - психокосм  :Smilie:

----------

Анна А (23.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Что значит модели должны быть прозрачны для субъекта? Не поняла. Это значит - понятны?


Нет, вы просто не должны их видеть в обыденном состоянии сознания, как не видите плотных нижних слоев атмосферы в которых плаваете.
Например, "право и лево" это модель. Вы пользуетесь ею и не видите её совершенно, а больные люди, например, могут быть не в состоянии 
её использовать и это приводит к совершенно фантастическим последствиям.

----------


## Анна А

> Это не фантазия, а единственная известная человеку реальность - психокосм


Реальность - это то, что мы сами лично воспринимаем как реальность ) В течении ограниченного времени.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Если как меня по  буддейски учили, то с начала-  осознать все три вида страдания (особенно "обусловленности"- иначе эти "страдания и сострадания"- не буддийские). Затем через "безмерную"- "равносность" пытаемся уравнять по важности "любов к себе- страдания- радости" - других и себя, а затем что-бы "их важности стало больше". При удачном исходе- получаете сиддхи "ясночуяния вышеперечисленного", а при не удачном- становитесь сентиментальным угнетаемым фантазёром.


Если страдания-сострадания не буддийские, то это Нгаванг Палсанг в комментарии к КЛШ называет *Четыремя Брахмавихарами*, то есть тем, что позволяет достичь мира Брахмы, мира Богов, получить лучшее рождение  :Smilie:  Как, собственно и в Тхераваде.

----------

Дубинин (23.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Реальность - это то, что мы сами лично воспринимаем как реальность ) В течении ограниченного времени.


Реальность, это вообще- любое переживание. Вы можете что-то вспоминать как "не реальное"- сравнивая с "реальным".

----------

Альбина (23.03.2016), Анна А (23.03.2016), Крымский (23.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Нет, вы просто не должны их видеть в обыденном состоянии сознания, как не видите плотных нижних слоев атмосферы в которых плаваете.
> Например, "право и лево" это модель. Вы пользуетесь ею и не видите её совершенно, а больные люди, например, могут быть не в состоянии 
> её использовать и это приводит к совершенно фантастическим последствиям.


Понятно. Это значит быть "нормально" социализированным гражданином. А чтобы выжить )
Тут я бы сказала не "не видеть" а "не замечать, *не задумываться* об этом".

не в состоянии использовать - да, последствия могут быть фантастичными (в негативный уклон так полагаю) А если....вполне осознанно ...*не желать использовать*?

(осторожно, провокация!)

----------


## Анна А

> Реальность, это вообще- любое переживание. Вы можете что-то вспоминать как "не реальное"- сравнивая с "реальным".


Да, тоже так думаю, это пожалуй единственная реальность - переживание. Осознанное.

----------


## Крымский

> Понятно. Это значит быть "нормально" социализированным гражданином. А чтобы выжить )
> Тут я бы сказала не "не видеть" а "не замечать, *не задумываться* об этом".


Не-не, настоящая модель немыслима то есть полностью прозрачна для переживающего.
И дело не ограничивается социализацией, без моделей мы с телом не можем взаимодействовать даже, судя по всему.




> не в состоянии использовать - да, последствия могут быть фантастичными (в негативный уклон так полагаю) А если....вполне осознанно ...*не желать использовать*?


Если есть выбор, то это уже не модель, скорее всего.
Последствия проблем с "лево и право", например, в том, что вы никогда не можете съесть всю еду на тарелке или накрасить лицо полностью.
Женщина красит лицо перед зеркалом и когда утверждает, что накрасилась, сторонний наблюдатель видит, что накрашена только правая сторона лица, скажем.

----------


## Анна А

> Не-не, настоящая модель немыслима то есть полностью прозрачна для переживающего.
> И дело не ограничивается социализацией, без моделей мы с телом не можем взаимодействовать даже, судя по всему.
> 
> Если есть выбор, то это уже не модель, скорее всего.
> Последствия проблем с "лево и право", например, в том, что вы никогда не можете съесть всю еду на тарелке или накрасить лицо полностью.
> Женщина красит лицо перед зеркалом и когда утверждает, что накрасилась, сторонний наблюдатель видит, что накрашена только правая сторона лица, скажем.


Под моделью я подразумевала более широкое понятие.

----------


## Крымский

> Под моделью я подразумевала более широкое понятие.


Ну, вот "красиво и некрасиво" достаточно широко?  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Ну, вот "красиво и некрасиво" достаточно широко?


Можно взять психический образ с определёнными признаками и рассматривать как модель. Но можно и красиво-некрасиво  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Можно взять психический образ с определёнными признаками и рассматривать как модель. Но можно и красиво-некрасиво


Ну, вот почему, когда я говорю "Какая красивая Луна сегодня в небе!", вы меня понимаете прекрасно и не считаете, что я сумасшедший?  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Ну, вот почему, когда я говорю "Какая красивая Луна сегодня в небе!", вы меня понимаете прекрасно и не считаете, что я сумасшедший?


Потому что есть признаки красоты, с детства усвоенные и автоматически выделяемые из окружающего мира. Шаблон восприятия.

----------


## Крымский

> Потому что есть признаки красоты, с детства усвоенные и автоматически выделяемые из окружающего мира. Шаблон восприятия.


То есть Луна в небе бывает не красивой?
И что тогда такое "это красиво, но мне не нравится", например?  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> То есть Луна в небе бывает не красивой?
> И что тогда такое "*это красиво, но мне не нравится*", например?


Это противоречие.

----------


## Крымский

> Это противоречие.


А вот и нет! Следите за руками:
"Анджелина Джоли красивая, но мне не нравится"  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> А вот и нет! Следите за руками:
> "Анджелина Джоли красивая, но мне не нравится"


Нет, это противоречие собственной картине мира. Если мне не нравится, значит я не считаю её красивой.

----------


## Крымский

> Нет, это противоречие собственной картине мира. Если мне не нравится, значит я не считаю её красивой.


Вы не различаете модели "нравится и не нравится" и "красивое и не красивое"?
Философы их различают с древности, "красивое" почитается издревле независимо от личного отношения к нему.

----------


## Анна А

> Вы не различаете модели "нравится и не нравится" и "красивое и не красивое"?
> Философы их различают с древности, "красивое" почитается издревле независимо от личного отношения к нему.


Я не философ, простите )
Красивое - как набор определённых признаков? И разве личное отношение к чему-то является моделью?

----------


## Крымский

> Красивое - как набор определённых признаков?


Нет, в том-то и дело! Красота это модель, она ускользает от ума.
Вы можете сказать "это красиво" запросто про любое явление и вас понимают, 
даже если увидели такое в первый раз и нет для сравнения материала  :Smilie: 




> И разве личное отношение к чему-то является моделью?


О да!  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Нет, в том-то и дело! Красота это модель, она ускользает от ума.
> Вы можете сказать "это красиво" запросто *про любое явление* и вас понимают, 
> даже если увидели такое в первый раз и нет для сравнения материала


Не понимаю. Модель для меня - это что-то фиксированное, а не ускользающее. 
Если я обозвала что-то красивым, не факт, что со мной согласятся (если я указала например на мусорку) Или же..постараются отыскать в этом хаосе что-то, что соответствует определённым шаблоном о красоте.
В первый раз сложно что-то увидеть, в любом - ум автоматически ищет шаблоны красоты из прошлого опыта.






> О да!


а докажите )

----------


## Крымский

> Не понимаю. Модель для меня - это что-то фиксированное, а не ускользающее.


Она может стоят на месте и быть ускользающей. У аквариума с водой есть стенки прозрачные.
Рыбы внутри не воспринимают воду, а уж прозрачные стенки для них и вовсе не мыслимы.
Представьте теперь, что аквариум сам стоит на дне моря и вокруг вода  :Smilie: 




> Если я обозвала что-то красивым, не факт, что со мной согласятся (если я указала например на мусорку) 
> Или же..постараются отыскать в этом хаосе что-то, что соответствует определённым шаблоном о красоте.
> В первый раз сложно что-то увидеть, в любом - ум автоматически ищет шаблоны красоты из прошлого опыта.


Верно, каждый претендует на различение того, что является непонятно чем. 
Это признак работы модели прозрачной  :Smilie: 




> а докажите )


Вас не существует! Ничего личного!  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Она может стоять на месте и быть ускользающей. У аквариума с водой есть стенки прозрачные.
> Рыбы внутри не воспринимают воду, а уж прозрачные стенки для них и вовсе не мыслимы.
> Представьте теперь, что аквариум сам стоит на дне моря и вокруг вода


Я поняла так, что это метафора. Что в этом случае модель в психическом смысле?




> Верно, каждый претендует на различение того, что является непонятно чем. 
> Это признак работы модели прозрачной


Что здесь выступает моделью?
В целом да, все вещи  таковы,  какие оценки мы им даём. Сами же они совсем индиферентны к нашему мнению )




> Вас не существует! Ничего личного!


Ну как же не существует? Есть поток сознания по крайней мере. 
Но я бы ответила на свой прежний вопрос так: личное отношение например к....хм..к бомжам может быть отрицательное и это - шаблон, модель, навязанная мне раньше (типа того, что все они падшие личности) 
Неосознанка в общем  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Я поняла так, что это метафора. Что в этом случае модель в психическом смысле?


Аквариум это модель, её границы - прозрачные стенки. 
Ваша мысль - маленькая рыбка. 
С какой стороны стекла она плавает?





> Что здесь выступает моделью?


Красота. Где её границы? Чем она является?





> Ну как же не существует?


А вот как-то так, как-то так  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Аквариум это модель, её границы - прозрачные стенки. 
> Ваша мысль - маленькая рыбка. 
> С какой стороны стекла она плавает?


Вы сейчас моё мировоззрение просто...ставите в тупик ))
Да, мысль плавает внутри ..но если аквариум поставить на дно моря, у мысли есть возможность выскользнуть )
Однако - как согласиться с невосприятием рыбами воды? В аквариуме ли или в море...по вашим словам они и там её не будут воспринимать. 




> Красота. Где её границы? Чем она является?


По мне так моделью выступает _понятие_ красоты.А не сама она. Её нет.




> А вот как-то так, как-то так


 :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> А вот и нет! Следите за руками:
> "Анджелина Джоли красивая, но мне не нравится"


На безрыбье- раком щуку- нам и джоли пригодится,
Мой набор голодных клеток, мир снаружи разделяет,
Фабрика хим-реактивов, через нос глаза и уши,
Субъективным и Духовным- правит миром незаметно.

----------

Анна А (23.03.2016), Крымский (23.03.2016), Мяснов (23.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Они не выдуманные, они пережитые буквально всем телом.
> А только выдуманное относится к другому классу явлений и до моделей не дотягивает именно потому, что не пережито.


Если вас укусил Черчилль, то до тех пор, пока переживание не достигнет вашего ума, оно будет переживаемо телом. Но если вы услышали рассказ про Черчилля, то сначала звук пойдёт в ухо, а оттуда в ваш ум, а не в печёнку, и только будучи пережито умом (не обязательно вербализован, только воспринят) вызовет последующую телесную реакцию. Такова разница между  переживанием тела и переживанием ума.




> Потому что мы общаемся здесь при помощи вербализации, а не запаха, например.


Лишь потому что запах по интернету не передаётся. Если бы мы находились рядом, то мы бы общались и с помощью жестов, мимики, поз, и всего остальных невербальных средств. Запахов в меньшей степени, но также и их.




> Уверяю вас, в присутствии "людоеда" мое тело может дернуться, учуяв его, потому что уровень агрессивности важен для животных и они умеют его воспринимать.


Моё тело тоже может дёрнуться, но лишь потому, что мой ум воспримет мимику и позы людоеда, и заставит тело дёрнуться. Просто вы часть ума, которая отвечает за образное восприятие, воспринимаете как единую с телом, и отдельную от ума, а я её воспринимаю как единую с умом и отдельную от тела, и вот почему: Если бы образы и эмоции переживались телом, то когда мы спим или умираем, у нас должно было бы оставаться только вербальное восприятие и переживание, но это, очевидно, не так, следовательно, образы и эмоции переживаются умом, а спазмы это уже реакция тела на переживания ума.




> Только модели первичны, а воображением вы можете Черчилля просто не к той прилепить. При личной встрече уточните и перелепите


Первичны ощущения. А модели —это уже продукт вашего ума. Ваше «тело» тоже налепливает на Черчилля ваши представления. Просто вы почему-то ни «тело», ни их частью вашего ума не считаете, и вам они из-за это кажутся объективными и присущими Черчиллю, а не уму.

----------

Анна А (23.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Вы сейчас моё мировоззрение просто...ставите в тупик ))
> Да, мысль плавает внутри ..но если аквариум поставить на дно моря, у мысли есть возможность выскользнуть )


Если у вас буддийское мировозрение, то все аквариумы, видимо, открытыми стоят  :Smilie: 




> Однако - как согласиться с невосприятием рыбами воды? В аквариуме ли или в море...по вашим словам они и там её не будут воспринимать.


Да, если не будут над собой работать. Особенно, если их нет  :Smilie:  





> По мне так моделью выступает _понятие_ красоты.А не сама она. Её нет.


У последователей Платона - возможно.
У современных исследователей проглядывает и биохимическое нутро за моделями, они видят часть "как" уже.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ощущения (контакт+ведана) взаимообусловлены с моделями (намарупа+шесть опор)

----------

Крымский (23.03.2016), Монферран (24.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Если вас укусил Черчилль, то до тех пор, пока переживание не достигнет вашего ума, оно будет переживаемо телом.


Ума медицины? Мозга головного что ли?
Мозг это часть тела, все равно телом переживается тогда.
А если ума, как психики, то он нигде не локализован, просто в окрестностях тела процессы протекают  :Smilie: 




> Но если вы услышали рассказ про Черчилля, то сначала звук пойдёт в ухо, а оттуда в ваш ум, а не в печёнку, и только будучи пережито умом (не обязательно вербализован, только воспринят) вызовет последующую телесную реакцию. Такова разница между  переживанием тела и переживанием ума.


Никуда звуку не надо идти, у животных нет неокортекса вообще, а слышат лучше нас с вами, в том числе и Черчилля. 
Вербализация вот с неокортексом действительно накрепко связана, похоже, и поэтому вы "слышите", то что я написал, а не сказал  :Smilie: 




> Лишь потому что запах по интернету не передаётся. Если бы мы находились рядом, то мы бы общались и с помощью жестов, мимики, поз, и всего остальных невербальных средств. Запахов в меньшей степени, но также и их.


Ага, и тут же обнаружили, что в неокортекс не все попадает. Часть сигналов работают без их осознания  :Smilie: 




> Моё тело тоже может дёрнуться, но лишь потому, что мой ум воспримет мимику и позы людоеда, и заставит тело дёрнуться.


Какой из умов?




> Просто вы часть ума, которая отвечает за образное восприятие, воспринимаете как единую с телом, и отдельную от ума, а я её воспринимаю как единую с умом и отдельную от тела, и вот почему: Если бы образы и эмоции переживались телом, то когда мы спим или умираем, у нас должно было бы оставаться только вербальное восприятие и переживание, но это, очевидно, не так, следовательно, образы и эмоции переживаются умом, а спазмы это уже реакция тела на переживания ума.


У вас нет ничего, кроме тела. Вообще ничего.




> Первичны ощущения. А модели —это уже продукт вашего ума. Ваше «тело» тоже налепливает на Черчилля ваши представления. Просто вы почему-то ни «тело», ни их частью вашего ума не считаете, и вам они из-за это кажутся объективными и присущими Черчиллю, а не уму.


Ну, попробуйте передать ребенку в районе года ощущение "генеральный прокурор", например.
Посмотрим, как ощущения первичны и формируют модель  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Вода бежит по ручью. Там где камень - возникает бурунчик. Камень остается на месте, а вот все новые частицы воды меняют характер своего течения.



Так же и разные элементы смысла, текут через бесчисленные умы, проявляясь в них, но не имея в них своего рождения, лишь условия.

Это довольно грубая аналогия, поскольку сама вода прикатывает эти камни и укатывает их, отламывая от крупной породы и измельчая со временем до песка, который потом снова слеживается в прочную породу.

----------

Монферран (24.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

На всякий случай, есть такой видный мужчина Стивен Пинкер, написавший книгу "Язык как инстинкт".
Он доказывает, что способность к изучению и использованию языков у человека врожденная.
То есть даже вся языковая модель передается по наследству и заполняется содержимым у каждого человека в возрасте до семи лет примерно.
Если с ребенком разговаривают на ломанном языке, то его модель исправит этот язык и нормализует.
То есть родители с ребенком разговаривают на ломанном языке, а он с ними в ответ на правильном  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ...разные элементы смысла текут...


еще один тупик мировоззрения )))

----------

Aion (24.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

И вот, ознакомившись с идеями Стивена Пинкера и Конрада Лоренца, я хочу сказать, что раз модель языка наследственная, 
и модели змеи, паука и кошачих наследственные у человека, то уж модель "охотника" у человека тоже точно должна быть наследственной.
Потому что люди доказано вид с высоким уровнем внутривидовой агрессии и печальным прошлым каннибалов.
Не уметь четко различать когда охотятся на тебя, а когда ты сам, с такой толковой родней и богатой историей очень опасно, 
выживанию не способствует совсем  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> еще один тупик мировоззрения )))


Не задерживайтесь в нем

----------

Монферран (24.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> @*Альбина*, уже в 4 утра на ногах!) Или не ложилась-всю ночь с абсентом отмечала?


Паш   @*Паня*   Прокрыла послание. Прошу прощения. Кстати,вот эта фигня-      @*Альбина* не зазывает почему-то. :Frown: 
А Я не отмечала .С абсентом отношения только  теоретические хемингуеевские.) Ну один раз два глотка сделала для тестирования - гадость редкая зеленая..)


      @*Крымский* . Ваш Кагор реально очистил . Почитала ваш пост про подростка-девочку -агрессоршу ,прониклась и что Вы думаете?  и ....... вспомнила себя в ее шкуре.И один грех осознанный долой. У меня тут на форуме -чистилище.))при жизни прохожу)) 

Дело было такое . В 16 лет поддалась влиянию своих подружек-хулиганок . Те подбивали меня набить морду одной девушке ,которая пыталась меня очернить перед мальчишками из нашей компании . Мол,я стихи сочиняю про них плохие .  Вообщем, она имела виды на моего бывшего,ну и клеветала на меня.А я, кстати, вообще тогда ничего не сочиняла .)) У меня -агрессии в таком количестве,чтобы подраться не было никогда . Но ..уговорили мои подруженьки и мы поехали ее искать . Приехали в ее район , она -у своих местных пацанов(даже жаргон пробился у меня -надо же)) . Ну а мы 4-е звезды разукрашенные в черте-че одетые девицы,обольстили их и они нам  ее выдали и защищать не стали . Вообщем,  помню, выкурили мы ее из дома и вот прям вчетвером накинулись . Помню как в тумане. Неимоверное усилие воли прикладывала,чтобы пару раз ударить . Это было не мое ,у меня не было ни агрессии, ни претензий. Я вообще не понимала, что я делаю. Но так БЫЛО НАДО . И я себя заставляла через силу.И ее знакомые парни на это смотрели ,а потом помогли нам убежать . Уроды. На перья повелись. Была потом детская комната милиции. Там управлял наш физрук-афганец из школы. Вообщем он быстро дело закрыл, удивлялся "Ты то Альбина мол,ты то куда ?" А я как сейчас помню. Майское утро . Пришла в эту комнату давать показания ,страшно с одной стороны, а с другой - утро такое свежее, и вся жизнь впереди. Достала лак для ногтей и сижу -крашу ,жду следователя). Вот прям помню чувства все тогдашние. Это был тот случай ,когда я пошла наперекор себе для того,чтобы получить статус "хулиганки",потому что так "круче" было в наших кругах и потому-что  подружкам хотелось драйва ,а причина была и я не могла отказать . . А могло быть все иначе. Вот так. А вот свою жертву я не прочувствовала . Там только страх был ,а страданий как-то и не увидела,как ни странно .Но она сильно не пострадала .

П.С. Представляете,я даже сейчас пока писала этот стих вспомнила из-за чего сыр бор... Хотите? "Ночь на дворе,все спят. Только не спит Старец. Завтра Старец поучит в торец.вот и не спит Старец" (вот жесть.))) (бой-френда Старчиковым звали). И вот даже вспомнила как мальчишки ко мне приехали на мотоциклах и говорят, ты мол зачем такие стихи теперь про него сочиняешь? Я в отказ .Они мне поверили.

----------

Крымский (24.03.2016), Паня (24.03.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не задерживайтесь в нем


ваш тупик, не мой )))
я просто мимо проходил

----------

Aion (24.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> ваш тупик, не мой )))
> я просто мимо проходил


С этими вашими "ваши - наши" далеко пойдете.)))

----------


## Дубинин

Показали- рассказали: разум лишь творит чудовищ, заведённая машинка в колеях  борозд унылых, и вопросы и ответы- как пластинка по канавкам- проговаривает бодро.

Тупики мировоззренья, сильно всё плохое- плохо, замечательно благое, и к хорошему стремиться завещал великий кто-то, в будущем случится что-то, быть не может по иному  :Frown:

----------

Альбина (24.03.2016), Крымский (24.03.2016), Мяснов (24.03.2016), Паня (24.03.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> ваш тупик, не мой )))
> я просто мимо проходил


Следите за своими

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ума медицины? Мозга головного что ли?


Ума как психики.




> Ага, и тут же обнаружили, что в неокортекс не все попадает. Часть сигналов работают без их осознания


Без осознания —да, но не без восприятия. Естественно, за исключением сигналов, которые не затрагивают психику.




> Какой из умов?


Диссоциативным расстройством идентичности не страдаю  :Smilie: 




> У вас нет ничего, кроме тела. Вообще ничего.


Если вы предлагаете назвать ум телом, давайте назовём. Но тогда изначальный разговор о том, что вы что-то чувствуете телом, не имеет смысла. Я тоже в таком случае телом веду с вами этот разговор, просто у вас спазмы, а у меня спазмов нет.




> Ну, попробуйте передать ребенку в районе года ощущение "генеральный прокурор", например.


Модель «генеральный прокурор» вы также не сможете ему передать. Это не доказывает первичность моделей по отношению к ощущениям. Модель —это обобщение ощущений. Никакой «модели охотника» у человека нет. Есть определённый набор впечатлений и привычек реагировать на эти впечатления (как инстинктивных, так и полученных в результате обучения). Потом ум обобщает эти впечатления и получается модель. Врождённой является только способность ума к обобщению. И язык осваивается засчёт этой способности —ребёнок обобщает огромный объём лингвистической информации, с которым он сталкивается, и таким образом осваивает язык. Дети-маугли, к которым эта информация не поступает, впоследствии имеют большие сложности с освоением языка. С инстинктами таких трудностей, думаю, не возникает.

----------


## Крымский

> Ума как психики.


Тогда точно не нужно никуда идти звуку, например.
Он же звуком становится именно там, где из непрерывного потока вибраций выделяется "слышимое" 
и сразу же пытается стать "распознанным", превратившись в поток сигналов. 
И зрение фильтрует сразу актами регистрации и превращает в поток сигналов для распознавания паттернов примерно таких же, 
не двигая никуда "изображения" по нервной системе. Общий принцип: где воспринято, там и обмолочено.
Этот поток сигналов можно пропустить через разные системы интерпретации, а можно и не пропускать, включив автоматизма разновидности или проигнорировав.
Результаты можно получить разные от этого с одним и тем же потоком.

Если перебрать с интенсивностью сигнала на входе, то случается, скажем, контузия - фильтры ломаются, 
регистраторы и конверторы перегружаются, физическая травма наносится организму через системы восприятия.




> Без осознания —да, но не без восприятия. Естественно, за исключением сигналов, которые не затрагивают психику.


Вот тут начинаются дебри.
Например, феромоны изменяют настроение пациента, но долгое время вообще не было понятно, чем и как они воспринимаются.
Психику может потенциально затрагивать любое явление в мире - от изменения гравитации, до изменения буквы в завещании Иосифа Бродского.
Она как зеркало, но у каждого зеркала есть и оборотная сторона.





> Диссоциативным расстройством идентичности не страдаю


Так то личности, а умам можно при нормальной организации  :Smilie: 





> Если вы предлагаете назвать ум телом, давайте назовём.


Я предлагаю наоборот: называть умом только ту часть(слой) психики, которая доступна для осознания.
А все не доступное сразу исключить и отдать "другим наукам"  :Smilie: 




> Модель «генеральный прокурор» вы также не сможете ему передать.


Смогу, конечно, только это позже произойдет.
Вам же СМИ смогли её передать как-то по культурной линии, подозреваю у вас ноль взаимодействий с реальными генпрокурорами, 
даже и приклеить некого по имени толком  :Smilie: 




> Это не доказывает первичность моделей по отношению к ощущениям.


Врожденных? Доказывает.
От моделей тела до языковых они точно у нас врожденные.




> Модель —это обобщение ощущений.


Ваших или предков, если мы о врожденном говорим?




> Никакой «модели охотника» у человека нет. Есть определённый набор впечатлений и привычек реагировать на эти впечатления (как инстинктивных, так и полученных в результате обучения).


Что вот это значит "как инстинктивных"?
В науке значит, что даже если у вас лично не было таких впечатлений, то реагировать вы умеете все равно  :Smilie: 





> Потом ум обобщает эти впечатления и получается модель.


Зачем обязательно ум? Почему биохимия не может сама, без ума?




> Врождённой является только способность ума к обобщению.


Как она передается, кстати?  :Smilie: 




> И язык осваивается засчёт этой способности —ребёнок обобщает огромный объём лингвистической информации, с которым он сталкивается, и таким образом осваивает язык. Дети-маугли, к которым эта информация не поступает, впоследствии имеют большие сложности с освоением языка. С инстинктами таких трудностей, думаю, не возникает.


Нет, это старый подход и Пинкер его опроверг еще в 90-х.
Языковой комплекс специализированный, это именно инстинкт языка, а не универсальный механизм.

----------


## Крымский

> Там только страх был ,а страданий как-то и не увидела,как ни странно. Но она сильно не пострадала.


Это всегда, как игра выглядит. Пробы только, не настоящая агрессия, как и у детей в детсаду игра "в больничку" еще не секс.
Если выясняется, что "твое", то спираль начинает разворачиваться в реальное из игры.

Шок это как раз когда у всех игра и пробы, а у одного из игроков уже все серьезно и нож он не просто показывает, а сразу режет.

----------


## Альбина

Тупики мировозренья
 не дают случиться чуду
Не дают зажечься солнцу
Не дают траве пробиться

Нету фьючерса в тупизме
Кашу даже с ним не сваришь
Даже кафедры такие
Как архивы и не боле

Город будущего -"Оупен"
Там проспекты и дороги
Светофор всегда зеленый
А" кирпич" висит в музее

----------

Алик (24.03.2016), Дубинин (24.03.2016), Крымский (24.03.2016), Паня (24.03.2016), Фил (24.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Там проспекты и дороги
> Светофор всегда зеленый
> А" кирпич" висит в музее


Старшие товарищи обоснованно опасаются, что это не так  :Smilie: 
Поскольку основания традиционных обществ разрушаются стремительно, 
есть риск, что мы уже выплеснули с водой, 
как минимум, тряпку, если уже не ребенка.
Тот же Пинкер после книги о языке написал "Все лучшее в нас" 
о снижении уровня агрессии у человека и вот она как раз оказалась спорной со всех сторон.

Например, буддизм относится к направлениям мысли, призванным обеспечить переход от внешней военной агрессии к "внутреннему джихаду".
Джайнизм и буддизм - самые известные философии трансформации аристократии мечей в аристократию духа.
Христианство вынуждено было создавать специальные ордена и послушания для адаптации людей с повышенным уровнем агрессии, это религия мирных и оседлых.
У буддизма наоборот - вся доктрина для конверсии воинов, а мирным приходится искать отдельные уголки  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (24.03.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Старшие товарищи обоснованно опасаются, что это не так 
> Поскольку основания традиционных обществ разрушаются стремительно, 
> есть риск, что мы уже выплеснули с водой, 
> как минимум, тряпку, если уже не ребенка.
> Тот же Пинкер после книги о языке написал "Все лучшее в нас" 
> о снижении уровня агрессии у человека и вот она как раз оказалась спорной со всех сторон.
> 
> Например, буддизм относится к направлениям мысли, призванным обеспечить переход от внешней военной агрессии к "внутреннему джихаду".
> Джайнизм и буддизм - самые известные философии трансформации аристократии мечей в аристократию духа.
> ...


Как скажете...., Крымский... :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Следите за своими


на то и форум, чтоб обмениваться впечатлениями

----------

Aion (24.03.2016), Крымский (24.03.2016), Нико (24.03.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> на то и форум, чтоб обмениваться впечатлениями


Очевидно. Обменялись?

----------


## Won Soeng

Модели взаимозависимы с ощущениями и лишь взаимно развиваются в своем многообразии.

Что касается языка - для языка внешнего общения необходима достаточная основа внутренней структуры.
Она (структура) не врожденная, но способности к ее построению, к скорости ее развития, склонности к языковой коммуникации у человека более высоки, чем у обычно рассматриваемых в этом сравнении животных.

Тем не менее, за примерно тот же срок, что и у человека, у животных складывается достаточно развитая структура распознавания мира. В отсутствие генетически развитого речевого аппарата, животные, тем не менее, учатся неплохо различать не столько слова, сколько эмоции. Но если подходящее животное хорошо учить (дрессировать), то и языковое понимание развивается достаточно в высокой степени (например, служебная собака, может ассоциировать сотни слов с предметами и действиями)

Непосредственно, инсайтов языка в мозге человека нет, как бы это ни пытались утверждать некоторые исследователи. Человек, напротив, тем и отличается от животных, мозг которых программирует врожденные инсайты (вроде цыпленка на первый увиденный предмет - как на маму), что у человека жестких инсайтов почти не бывает (а когда бывают - то это довольно печально сказывается на образе жизни человека, на непреодолимых и трудно выявляемых привязанностях и склонностях). 

Сама структура человеческого мозга достаточно гибка для того, чтобы быстро выстраивать статистические закономерности как поверхностного, так и глубокого порядков, одной из частей сложившегося образа при этом оказывается речевое языковое выражение. Связывание языкового выражения с образом вполне аналогичное связыванию формы, цвета, звука, тактильных ощущений и смысла в один общий образ впечатления.

Само выделение языка в особую категорию происходит по причине общего недопонимания исследователями этого процесса образования образов впечатлений в уме. Тем не менее, язык не является особой категорией, это всего лишь чуть более глубокое и позднее связывание. Мы не имеем, на самом деле, языкового выражения для всех образов впечатлений. Особенно в детстве и при изучении иностранных языков это легко заметить. Ребенок и новичок в освоении иностранного языка легко замечает, что ему не хватает слов для выражения своих мыслей, точно так же как значительная часть слов в речи не схватывается образами и требует усилий по распознаванию и связыванию.

А идеи о том, что структура языка каким-то особенным образом выделяется на фоне структуры образов впечатлений, в целом, таких же, как у животных - основаны на фрагментарных представлениях о том, как в целом устроена психика живого существа. 

Исследователи лишь несколько последних лет смогли углубиться в более-менее релевантные модели психики. До этого все модели были очень условными, умозрительными, фрагментарными и не реализуемыми в действии. 

Сейчас, исследуя нейронные сети и алгоритмы Deep Learning ученые наконец обнаруживают, как именно психика связана с деятельностью мозга. Только моделирование "в железе" разных идей помогает отбросить несостоятельные теории и закрепить теории, подтверждаемые не только умственными экспериментами, или экспериментами на черном ящике (т.е. уже непонятно как, но действующей психике), но и прямыми натурными экспериментами по воссозданию элементов психики в контролируемой среде.

----------

Дубинин (24.03.2016), Крымский (24.03.2016), Фил (24.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Что касается языка - для языка внешнего общения необходима достаточная основа внутренней структуры.


А бывают языки внутреннего общения?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

> А бывают языки внутреннего общения?


Да, Вы его используете, когда ориентируетесь в происходящем. До того, как Вы назовете что-то, порой, вспомните или придумаете название, Вы уже осознаете это без названя и его отличительный смысл. Какие-то предметы у Вас тесно связаны со словами-обозначениями, какие-то предметы связаны со словами неоднозначно, смутно, какие-то не связаны вовсе.

----------


## Aion

> Да, Вы его используете, когда ориентируетесь в происходящем. До того, как Вы назовете что-то, порой, вспомните или придумаете название, Вы уже осознаете это без названя и его отличительный смысл. Какие-то предметы у Вас тесно связаны со словами-обозначениями, какие-то предметы связаны со словами неоднозначно, смутно, какие-то не связаны вовсе.


Простите, ничего не понял. Не могли бы перейти на "язык внешнего общения"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Что касается языка - для языка внешнего общения необходима достаточная основа внутренней структуры.
> Она (структура) не врожденная, но способности к ее построению, к скорости ее развития, склонности к языковой коммуникации у человека более высоки, чем у обычно рассматриваемых в этом сравнении животных.


Это, честно говоря, выглядит полной бессмыслицей с любой точки зрения  :Smilie: 
Как же она не врожденная, если рассматривается в сравнении с существующей у животных?
Если она безусловно и своевременно разворачивается при любой нормальной экспрессии генов, и, одновременно, является необходимой основой, 
то как она может быть не врожденной при этом?  :Smilie: 




> Тем не менее, за примерно тот же срок, что и у человека, у животных складывается достаточно развитая структура распознавания мира. В отсутствие генетически развитого речевого аппарата, животные, тем не менее, учатся неплохо различать не столько слова, сколько эмоции. Но если подходящее животное хорошо учить (дрессировать), то и языковое понимание развивается достаточно в высокой степени (например, служебная собака, может ассоциировать сотни слов с предметами и действиями)


Может Пинкера стоит почитать все же? 
Он не самый глупый дядя в мире и про разницу между дрессировкой и обучением знает отлично  :Smilie: 




> Непосредственно, инсайтов языка в мозге человека нет, как бы это ни пытались утверждать некоторые исследователи.


А вы смешной! Чем докажете? У Пинкера доказательная база есть и проверена за 30 лет  :Smilie: 




> Само выделение языка в особую категорию происходит по причине общего недопонимания исследователями ...


У Пинкера-то? 
Не, у него это от того, что он последователь Ноама Хомского, психолингвист и когнитивист, научная специализация у него такая просто, не может иначе  :Smilie: 





> Сейчас, исследуя нейронные сети и алгоритмы Deep Learning ученые наконец обнаруживают, как именно психика связана с деятельностью мозга.


Сюрприз! 
Там тоже последователи Хомского и Пинкер у них "в законе", как вы одно и другое совмещаете?!  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (24.03.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, не вижу причины для спора. Вы не Хомски и не Пинкер, верно? Ваше очарование понятно. Я тоже какое-то время был очарован этими идеями. 
Но затем обнаруживается, как именно возникают способности к речевой коммуникации и это очарование проходит. 

У тех, у кого "в законе" Пинкер и Хомски есть проблема, называемая "семантический разрыв". 
Я не стану Вас в чем-то переубеждать. На то, чтобы переубедить всех по одному нужно времени больше, чем на реализацию модели, преодолевающей семантический разрыв. Но и на это нужны десятилетия. И я предпочитаю работать над этим, а не спорить со всеми подряд и с каждым по очереди. 

Если Вам непонятно то, что я написал, ну, что ж, я не удивлен. Вы входите в 20% в общем и в 90% тех, кто некритично очарован некоторыми фрагментарными идеями середины и конца ХХ столетия. Можете негодовать, что я так вот, походя, отвергаю Ваших авторитетов. Мне есть за что их отвергать. Вам не за что меня любить.

----------


## Фил

Вторая волна британского heavy-metal пошла....

----------

Крымский (24.03.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Простите, ничего не понял. Не могли бы перейти на "язык внешнего общения"?


Ну, старайтесь понять. Какие конкретно слова или мысли Вам не понятны? 

Перейдите пожалуйста за наблюдением того, что происходит внутри, если хотите понять и проверить, а не поспорить впустую.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вторая волна британского heavy-metal пошла....


Вы чем-то недовольны?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это, честно говоря, выглядит полной бессмыслицей с любой точки зрения 
> Как же она не врожденная, если рассматривается в сравнении с существующей у животных?
> Если она безусловно и своевременно разворачивается при любой нормальной экспрессии генов, и, одновременно, является необходимой основой, 
> то как она может быть не врожденной при этом?


Вот это - действительно бессмыслица. Вы пытаетесь понять мягкое в контексте сладкого.

У животных, как у людей, как у всех чувствующих существ есть способность. Одна и та же. На всех. Это способность строить модель мира. Состояющую из отличительных признаков и отличаемых образов. 

Способность - не врожденная, а присущая. 

Но структуры представлений о мире, о ситуациях и сюжетах, о действующих силах, тенденциях, персонажах - не врожденные. Они целиком производятся этой самой присущей способностью.

Инсайты могут быть - но они не решают, а напротив, являются препятствием. 
Решающей является именно присущая способность. И эта способность является присущей на очень низких, элементарных системных уровнях.

Живое отличается от чувственного, а чувственное от разумного не на количественном и не на системном, а на элементарном уровне.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Может Пинкера стоит почитать все же? 
> Он не самый глупый дядя в мире и про разницу между дрессировкой и обучением знает отлично


Может быть Вы попробуете приводить конкретные аргументы и задавать конкретные вопросы, а не рассуждать о том, что знает или не знает Пинкер? Не надо высокомерия, мы вполне можем общаться. Я тоже не самый глупый дядя в мире, примите это за основу для общения. 

Если хотите, чтобы я дискутировал с Пинкером посредством Вас - приведите конкретные цитаты. Обсудим. Если хотите, чтобы я заткнулся и свалил, поскольку выгляжу для Вас глупым и необразованным - так и скажите. Я скажу, где меня нет и не будет, Вы там легко избежите общения со мной.

----------


## Крымский

> Крымский, не вижу причины для спора. Вы не Хомски и не Пинкер, верно?


Нет, но я читал обоих! А вы?  :Smilie: 




> Я не стану Вас в чем-то переубеждать. На то, чтобы переубедить всех по одному нужно времени больше, чем на реализацию модели, преодолевающей семантический разрыв. Но и на это нужны десятилетия. И я предпочитаю работать над этим, а не спорить со всеми подряд и с каждым по очереди.


Предъявите публикации и промежуточные результаты, пожалуйста  :Smilie:  




> Если Вам непонятно то, что я написал, ну, что ж, я не удивлен. Вы входите в 20% в общем и в 90% тех, кто некритично очарован некоторыми фрагментарными идеями середины и конца ХХ столетия.


Понимаю-понимаю, непризнанный гений, мир недостаточно хорош для таких прекрасных идей из 19-го века, как ваши  :Smilie: 




> Можете негодовать, что я так вот, походя, отвергаю Ваших авторитетов. Мне есть за что их отвергать. Вам не за что меня любить.


В смысле негодовать?
Вы глупости пишете и не можете 2 и 2 сложить, а потом щеки дуете.
Я вас люблю за то, что вы здесь есть, как не за что мне вас любить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Вторая волна британского heavy-metal пошла....





> You better run, baby you better run,
> I got a blade like lightning, silver bullets in my gun


Эта музыка будет вечной!  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (24.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Может быть Вы попробуете приводить конкретные аргументы и задавать конкретные вопросы


Вам? 
Я задал конкретные по поводу ваших слов, но вы не потрудились ответить  :Smilie: 




> а не рассуждать о том, что знает или не знает Пинкер? Не надо высокомерия, мы вполне можем общаться.


Я про "знает" ничего не писал, его Википедия знает.
Я про вас, который его точно не читал. Потому что в книжке дофига страниц про разницу между обучением и дрессировкой.
Что и понятно для последователей Хомского, который сам посвятил критике Скиннера много сил. 
Из чего собственно когнитивные науки и растут все  :Smilie:  




> Я тоже не самый глупый дядя в мире, примите это за основу для общения.


По вашему поведению здесь не скажешь, простите  :Smilie:  




> Если хотите, чтобы я дискутировал с Пинкером посредством Вас - приведите конкретные цитаты. Обсудим.


Нет, я хочу что бы вы объяснили бессмыслицу, которую написали.
Про Пинкера можно забыть пока  :Smilie: 




> Если хотите, чтобы я заткнулся и свалил, поскольку выгляжу для Вас глупым и необразованным - так и скажите. 
> Я скажу, где меня нет и не будет, Вы там легко избежите общения со мной.


Я по четвергам не подаю, простите  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> У животных, как у людей, как у всех чувствующих существ есть способность. Одна и та же. На всех. Это способность строить модель мира. Состояющую из отличительных признаков и отличаемых образов.


У людей и животных есть много способностей, а не одна.




> Способность - не врожденная, а присущая.


Чем отличается от врожденной?  :Smilie:  




> Но структуры представлений о мире, о ситуациях и сюжетах, о действующих силах, тенденциях, персонажах - не врожденные. Они целиком производятся этой самой присущей способностью.


Чу! А передается как присущее? А разворачивается как не врожденное?
Если можно, то на уровне генов и их экспрессии распишите без подробностей.




> Инсайты могут быть - но они не решают, а напротив, являются препятствием.


Рад, что вы догадались, что отрицание инсайтов это отрицание научных фактов  :Smilie:  




> Решающей является именно присущая способность. И эта способность является присущей на очень низких, элементарных системных уровнях.


Куда уж ниже генов и биохимии? Что там ниже у вас?  :Smilie: 




> Живое отличается от чувственного, а чувственное от разумного не на количественном и не на системном, а на элементарном уровне.


Какой уровень для вас элементарный?

----------


## Фил

> Вы чем-то недовольны?


Я не недоволен.
Я удивлен изменением Вашего стиля общения.
Такое ощущение, что Вы то-ли задание какого-то нлп-тренера выполняете, то ли сами себе что-то придумали.

Но со стороны это выглядит вульгарно и ужасно, хотя Вы и пишете интересные вещи про "семантический разрыв".

----------


## Альбина

> Старшие товарищи обоснованно опасаются, что это не так 
> Поскольку основания традиционных обществ разрушаются стремительно, 
> есть риск, что мы уже выплеснули с водой, 
> как минимум, тряпку, если уже не ребенка.
> Тот же Пинкер после книги о языке написал "Все лучшее в нас" 
> о снижении уровня агрессии у человека и вот она как раз оказалась спорной со всех сторон.
> 
> Например, буддизм относится к направлениям мысли, призванным обеспечить переход от внешней военной агрессии к "внутреннему джихаду".
> Джайнизм и буддизм - самые известные философии трансформации аристократии мечей в аристократию духа.
> ...


А я знаете с какой стороны на это смотрю7) То что происходит подавление собственной воли в пользу чужой и каждое такое подавление оно откладывается прям вот на уровне тела ,а потом всю жизнь с тобой . Я просто за собой наблюдаю. Я когда переживаю такой всплеск воспоминания - я переживаю не информацию из памяти, а те чувства . ,т.е. вхожу в ту реальность напрямую и ее корректирую и исправляю. А паматью это не сделаешь , нужно прямое введение всем телом. так сказать .))) У меня вот такое видение всего происходящего . Человеком  управлет жажда жизни, ну воля к жизни, причем своей, но поскольку своего ничего нет с детства,то идет присвоение . Достигнув роста идет либо привязанность к приобретенному ,либо нахождение своего , но чаще конечно синтез. Но к сожалению воля уже подавлена приобретениями извне  ,плотно сидит в теле и доживает свой век ,памятью и привычками .,стереотипа и накоплениями и не дает возможность трансформации  в обратку к детскому восприятию мира (чистому) и гибкому. То детское - оно более реалистичное потому что воля к жизни еще чистая и свободная часть всегда есть  и взращивает . и реальность более реальная ))(прошу прощения за тафт) Подростки включают даже бунт к пику взросления и окончания роста .  Знаете как я это еще вычислила .? Вам станет интересно,мне кажется.) Опять же по себе . Вот к примеру -звуки . В старости звуки резкие и громкие ,неприятные , шумы сильно напрягают. А мы то знаем ,что звук-это бОльшая реальность,чем концепт или  мыслеформа . Так вот в детстве я хорошо помню,что шум так не переживался и не мешал. На него вообще внимания не обращалось. Я сейчас даже когда совсем в отпущенном состоянии нахожусь, мое внимание само по себе сосредотачивается на внешних звуках, машин, собак,города и я в них  отдыхаю.Это своего рода кайф .  И я вспоминаю, что так было и в юности . Это было всегда как какой-то покой своего рода . Если хоть что-нибудь поняли в моей писанине - хорошо.)

Я еще пост написала,чтобы форумчане не ругались и не ссорились. :Kiss:

----------

Крымский (24.03.2016), Фил (24.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Я когда переживаю такой всплеск воспоминания - я переживаю не информацию из памяти, а те чувства . ,т.е. вхожу в ту реальность напрямую и ее корректирую и исправляю. А паматью это не сделаешь , нужно прямое введение всем телом. так сказать .)))


Память это всегда реконструкция и всегда разная, "прошлое глазами настоящего".
Если можно добиться интенсивного перепроживания с чувствами при воспоминании, 
то конечно изменится и исправится усвоенное в прошлом. 
Прощение - одна из величайших сил в этом деле, видимо, ровняет и полирует практически все.




> Так вот в детстве я хорошо помню,что шум так не переживался и не мешал. На него вообще внимания не обращалось.


Это не у всех так. 
У меня в детстве случались приступы синестезии иногда и я "видел" шум. Довольно странные диалоги со взрослыми имел по этому поводу.
А половое созревание сделало меня нормальным и тут я действительно загрустил!  :Smilie: 




> Я сейчас даже когда совсем в отпущенном состоянии нахожусь, мое внимание само по себе сосредотачивается на внешних звуках, машин, собак,города и я в них  отдыхаю.Это своего рода кайф .  И я вспоминаю, что так было и в юности . Это было всегда как какой-то покой своего рода . Если хоть что-нибудь поняли в моей писанине - хорошо.)


Способность чувствовать это великая радость.




> Я еще пост написала,чтобы форумчане не ругались и не ссорились.


Постараемся исправиться  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (24.03.2016), Фил (24.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Ну, старайтесь понять. Какие конкретно слова или мысли Вам не понятны?


Вот это непонятно:


> До того, как Вы назовете что-то, порой, вспомните или придумаете название, Вы уже осознаете это без названя и его отличительный смысл.


 О каком осознании и отличительном смысле идёт речь, вернее, не идёт речи?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Перейдите пожалуйста за наблюдением того, что происходит внутри, если хотите понять и проверить, а не поспорить впустую.


Внутреннее воспринимается (переживается) непосредственно. Что именно проверять? 



> Но структуры представлений о мире, о ситуациях и сюжетах, о действующих силах, тенденциях, персонажах - не врожденные. Они целиком производятся этой самой присущей способностью.


Как раз-таки, врождённые. Это архетипы, то есть, бессознательные предпосылки опыта.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тогда точно не нужно никуда идти звуку, например.
> Он же звуком становится именно там, где из непрерывного потока вибраций выделяется "слышимое" 
> и сразу же пытается стать "распознанным", превратившись в поток сигналов. 
> И зрение фильтрует сразу актами регистрации и превращает в поток сигналов для распознавания паттернов примерно таких же, 
> не двигая никуда "изображения" по нервной системе. Общий принцип: где воспринято, там и обмолочено.
> Этот поток сигналов можно пропустить через разные системы интерпретации, а можно и не пропускать, включив автоматизма разновидности или проигнорировав.
> Результаты можно получить разные от этого с одним и тем же потоком.


Ухо ничего не выделяет и не распознаёт паттерны. Распознаёт паттерны, пропускает через интерпретации, игнорирует или обрабатывает автоматически ум.




> Если перебрать с интенсивностью сигнала на входе, то случается, скажем, контузия - фильтры ломаются, регистраторы и конверторы перегружаются, физическая травма наносится организму через системы восприятия.


Физическая травма наносится в результате физического повреждения органа восприятия, а не в результате того, что фильтры ломаются.




> Вот тут начинаются дебри.
> Например, феромоны изменяют настроение пациента, но долгое время вообще не было понятно, чем и как они воспринимаются.
> Психику может потенциально затрагивать любое явление в мире - от изменения гравитации, до изменения буквы в завещании Иосифа Бродского.
> Она как зеркало, но у каждого зеркала есть и оборотная сторона.


Потенциально может, а в реальности затрагивают только воспринимаемые явления.




> Я предлагаю наоборот: называть умом только ту часть(слой) психики, которая доступна для осознания.
> А все не доступное сразу исключить и отдать "другим наукам"


Тогда вопрос в том, доступны ли ваши спазмы от Черчилля для осознания. Я считаю, что потенциально доступны, но вы их не осознаёте. Вы, видимо, считаете, что недоступны.




> Смогу, конечно, только это позже произойдет.
> Вам же СМИ смогли её передать как-то по культурной линии, подозреваю у вас ноль взаимодействий с реальными генпрокурорами, 
> даже и приклеить некого по имени толком


Позже будет уже не годовалый ребёнок.




> Зачем обязательно ум? Почему биохимия не может сама, без ума?


Если биохимия доступна для осознания, значит, ум, если недоступна, значит, сама.




> Что вот это значит "как инстинктивных"?
> В науке значит, что даже если у вас лично не было таких впечатлений, то реагировать вы умеете все равно


Хорошо, пусть некоторые модели первичны.




> Нет, это старый подход и Пинкер его опроверг еще в 90-х.
> Языковой комплекс специализированный, это именно инстинкт языка, а не универсальный механизм.


Сам Пинкер, как я понял, основывается на идее универсальной грамматики Хомского. Это всё хорошо, конечно, но не отвечает на вопрос с детьми-маугли. Кроме того, учитывая огромную разницу существующих языковых моделей (грамматик) и то, что люди не обладают возможностью инстинктивного понимания их всех с рождения (иначе для освоения иностранного языка достаточно было бы выучить слова), остаётся признать, что данная «инстинктивная языковая модель» должна включать только самые базовые, общие для всех языков элементы, и это вполне возможно, будет не модель языка, а модель мышления как такового.

Вдогонку — вот хорошая статья, объясняющая, почему язык это не инстинкт, а Пинкер неправ  :Smilie: 

https://aeon.co/essays/the-evidence-...guage-instinct

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не недоволен.
> Я удивлен изменением Вашего стиля общения.
> Такое ощущение, что Вы то-ли задание какого-то нлп-тренера выполняете, то ли сами себе что-то придумали.
> 
> Но со стороны это выглядит вульгарно и ужасно, хотя Вы и пишете интересные вещи про "семантический разрыв".


А-а. Слушайте Крымского. Он начитанный.
А я с некоторых пор решил выражать те эмоции, которые испытываю. Невзирая на то, как оно там со стороны.

----------

Крымский (25.03.2016), Монферран (25.03.2016), Фил (25.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> А-а. Слушайте Крымского. Он начитанный.


Не меня! Пинкера с Лоренцом и Баха слушайте, конечно! Ну, и Моторхед немножко  :Smilie: 




> А я с некоторых пор решил выражать те эмоции, которые испытываю. Невзирая на то, как оно там со стороны.


Искренность это хорошо. Путь позора очень трудный. Держитесь.

----------

Фил (25.03.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, Вы уже перечитали, в Вас больше не лезет. Проблема в том, что Вы читатель, а не исследователь. У Хомски и Пинкера есть очевидные заблуждения, поскольку их подход основан на ошибочных представлениях. Вам кажется, что там комар носа не подточит, а там уже все давно раскритиковано и выброшено. Оставлено тоже не мало. Но пока Вы не знаете решения семантического разрыва - хоть библией обложитесь, Ваши "знания" ничего не стоят. Как не стоят знания и наших великих классиков, которые дальше умозрительных моделей продвинуться не смогли. Их вины в этом нет. Модели чудо как хороши. Только - не работают. Тридцать лет пытались эти модели реализовать - не взлетели. Но Вы начитанный, верьте на слово. Они ж авторитеты. Да и Вам - не проверять. Так, бла-бла-бла на форуме.

Пойду-ка я по своему пути позора дальше, можете плюнуть что-нибудь в спину.

----------

Монферран (25.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А-а. Слушайте Крымского. Он начитанный.
> А я с некоторых пор решил выражать те эмоции, которые испытываю. Невзирая на то, как оно там со стороны.


Так в общественном месте и обосраться можно!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так в общественном месте и обосраться можно!


Вы только по этой причине считаете нужным выражать не те эмоции, которые переживаете?
Я Вас успокою. Сраться не надо. Но и делать вид, что хочешь петь, когда хочешь срать - тоже глупо. Ничего нет постыдного в том, чтобы покинуть общественное место и уйти в сортир, невзирая на то, как на это посмотрит общественность.

А вовсе не то, что Вы подумали.

А если кто-то ведет себя высокомерно, тщеславно или язвительного - не вижу ни повода, ни возможности беречь эти чувства. Даже если эти кто-то пытаются оправдываться тем, что их высокомерие, тщеславие или язвительность несомненно заслужены. Считаю необходимым реагировать остро. Не сглаживать, не замалчивать, и не делать вид, что это допустимо.

----------

Монферран (25.03.2016), Фил (25.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Ухо ничего не выделяет и не распознаёт паттерны. Распознаёт паттерны, пропускает через интерпретации, игнорирует или обрабатывает автоматически ум.


У нас ухо, как и все другие органы чувств, настроено "брать" только часть спектра.
Это первичный фильтр, он выделяет сразу полосу пропускания. Если сигнал прошел через фильтр, то орган возбудился и начал работу, 
создавая поток сигналов для нервной системы, которые могут быть обработаны, а других он старается(!) не создавать вообще, выбрасывая то, что не обрабатываемо.
Т.е. натурально корректировка и калибровка первичная прямо в акте восприятия органом чувств происходит.
Звука вне уха нет, есть вибраций клубок, а звуки для обработки выделяются ухом самим. 
Инфразвук вот тело чем воспринимает? Почему ухо "молчит", а у вас на душе муторно? 

А потом и в нервной системе еще фильтры есть на уровне каналов, изменяющих свои характеристики в соответствии с гормональным фоном.
Т.е. от уха до мозга может "рубануть" биохимия передачу или поправить её, не вдаваясь в подробности. 
А вот дальше мозг начинает пытаться обрабатывать.




> Физическая травма наносится в результате физического повреждения органа восприятия, а не в результате того, что фильтры ломаются.


А как же светошумовая граната работает?
Она вас не просто слепит и оглушает, вы там на полу валяетесь в результате и встать не можете, 
тошнит вас, дефекация и деуринация спонтанная может произойти. 





> Потенциально может, а в реальности затрагивают только воспринимаемые явления.


А как определить-то границы воспринимаемого?
Осознаваемого примерно можно, я поэтому его и предлагаю использовать.




> Тогда вопрос в том, доступны ли ваши спазмы от Черчилля для осознания. Я считаю, что потенциально доступны, но вы их не осознаёте. Вы, видимо, считаете, что недоступны.


Если бы они были не доступны, то как бы я о них написал?
Доступны, конечно, это двухсторонняя связь, специально так устроено, что бы были доступными.





> Позже будет уже не годовалый ребёнок.


Да, всему свое время. У моделей есть окно для развертывания, они не могут до или потом развернуться.





> Если биохимия доступна для осознания, значит, ум, если недоступна, значит, сама.


О! Вот с этим я согласен. 
Но есть один момент: работу биохимии психика не видит, не умеет различать, где она инициатор, а где "снизу постучали".
Обезболивающие так работают, например. Не психике "не больно", а чувствительность упала.





> Хорошо, пусть некоторые модели первичны.


Ура! И слава богу, что "генеральный прокурор" пока не передается через гены, 
выше крыше достаточно нам врожденного иерархического поведения и роли вожака  :Smilie: 




> Это всё хорошо, конечно, но не отвечает на вопрос с детьми-маугли.


Они мимо "окна" пролетают. Пинкер в книге вопрос этот, конечно, рассматривает.




> Кроме того, учитывая огромную разницу существующих языковых моделей (грамматик)


Пинкер как раз доказывает, что их ограниченное количество.




> и то, что люди не обладают возможностью инстинктивного понимания их всех с рождения (иначе для освоения иностранного языка достаточно было бы выучить слова)


Да, модели надо заполнять контентом и настраивать. После того, как они сформировались, изменения даются с трудом.




> остаётся признать, что данная «инстинктивная языковая модель» должна включать только самые базовые, общие для всех языков элементы, и это вполне возможно, будет не модель языка, а модель мышления как такового.


Ну, это и есть краткое изложение идеи Хомского, по-моему  :Smilie: 




> Вдогонку — вот хорошая статья, объясняющая, почему язык это не инстинкт, а Пинкер неправ 
> https://aeon.co/essays/the-evidence-...guage-instinct


Нормальная, да. 
Часть аргументов можно даже без Пинкера поставить под сомнение.
Например, про то, что паука не учат, а ребенка надо. Прямохождению тоже надо учить, но даже это не главное - 
степень сложности поведения и его цели объясняют необходимость обучать хорошо  :Smilie: 

Посмотрим, что скажет купечество! Последователи Хомского не сдаются без боя(иначе, не смогли бы прочитать его писанину)!  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Крымский, Вы уже перечитали, в Вас больше не лезет.


Лезет-лезет! Летит прямо, даже без ложки  :Smilie: 




> Проблема в том, что Вы читатель, а не исследователь.


Вы меня не знаете, я свой "карманный бильярд" здесь еще не демонстрировал и никогда не буду  :Smilie: 




> У Хомски и Пинкера есть очевидные заблуждения ...


Заблуждения у всех есть, они же ученые и на истину даже не претендуют.
Хотя, в отношении Ноама есть серьезные сомнения, конечно, он оголтелый какой-то  :Smilie: 




> можете плюнуть что-нибудь в спину


Это не мой путь! Я желаю вам удачи!

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну если лезет, попробуйте осознать, что реальные исследования происходят прямо сегодня. Без претензий, пока, на публикации и промежуточные результаты.
И эти исследования отнюдь не замыкаются в умозрительных моделях 20-30-40 летней давности. Эти модели уже испытаны и признаны негодными. Это и тогда и сейчас сводит с ума немало исследователей. Все время остается нечто, что не удается воспроизвести. Вот в живом организме оно есть, и можно использовать, а вот воспроизвести - никак. Только фрагментами.

Поэтому, значение имеет лишь сам и единственно один механизм. Не много факторов, не опыт, не знания. А то, каким образом все без исключения чувствующие существа (а не просто организмы, которые так привычно наблюдать в современной научной парадигме) этот самый опыт производят. Тот самый семантический разрыв. 

И постарайтесь слушать тех, кто хочет об этом рассказать, если в Вас "лезет". А то от писка, с которым никак не влазит уши закладывает.
Просто попробуйте не отпинываться всеми силами, а настроиться и расположиться. Тем, кто настроился и расположился мне удается объяснить свою гипотезу буквально в нескольких словах.

----------

Монферран (25.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну если лезет, попробуйте осознать, что реальные исследования происходят прямо сегодня.


Честно говоря, у меня есть все основания полагать, что я не хуже, а скорее даже лучше знаю, что происходит прямо сейчас, чем вы.




> Без претензий, пока, на публикации и промежуточные результаты.


То, у чего нет видимых результатов, не заслуживает упоминания.




> Поэтому, значение имеет лишь сам и единственно один механизм. Не много факторов, не опыт, не знания. А то, каким образом все без исключения чувствующие существа (а не просто организмы, которые так привычно наблюдать в современной научной парадигме) этот самый опыт производят. Тот самый семантический разрыв.


Вы понимаете, как ДипМайнд выигрывает в го и игры Атари? Где там "семантический разрыв"? 




> И постарайтесь слушать тех, кто хочет об этом рассказать, если в Вас "лезет". А то от писка, с которым никак не влазит уши закладывает.
> Просто попробуйте не отпинываться всеми силами, а настроиться и расположиться. Тем, кто настроился и расположился мне удается объяснить свою гипотезу буквально в нескольких словах.


Т.е. вы хотите быть, как Хомский, а не как Пинкер? Нам и одного Ноама многовато, спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, видите, не лезет. Вам так важно утвердиться, что Вы знаете лучше меня. Чтите авторитетов. Адьос!

----------

Монферран (25.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну, видите, не лезет. Вам так важно утвердиться, что Вы знаете лучше меня.


Нет, я просто открыт для нового и сосу от нескольких коров сразу.
Я ласковый теленок!  :Smilie: 




> Чтите авторитетов


Всегда. И тянусь к высокому с уважением и почтением.




> Адьос!


Всего самого наилучшего и успехов во всех начинаниях!

----------


## Дубинин

> А я с некоторых пор решил выражать те эмоции, которые испытываю. Невзирая на то, как оно там со стороны.


А просто интересно, степень честности? (с какого момента позволить ощущению в физ-действие переходить) Я- вот и так, не изгажен не образованием-  ни культурой-ни приличием, но попробывал "выражать эмоции сразу", так кроме блаженного хрюкания ничего не извлеклось  :Frown:  (будем тренироваться!)

----------

Альбина (25.03.2016), Мяснов (25.03.2016), Фил (25.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вы только по этой причине считаете нужным выражать не те эмоции, которые переживаете?
> Я Вас успокою. Сраться не надо. Но и делать вид, что хочешь петь, когда хочешь срать - тоже глупо. Ничего нет постыдного в том, чтобы покинуть общественное место и уйти в сортир, невзирая на то, как на это посмотрит общественность.
> 
> А вовсе не то, что Вы подумали.
> 
> А если кто-то ведет себя высокомерно, тщеславно или язвительного - не вижу ни повода, ни возможности беречь эти чувства. Даже если эти кто-то пытаются оправдываться тем, что их высокомерие, тщеславие или язвительность несомненно заслужены. Считаю необходимым реагировать остро. Не сглаживать, не замалчивать, и не делать вид, что это допустимо.


_Не сглаживать, не замалчивать, и не делать вид, что это допустимо_ не означает, что надо кидаться фекалиями обратно в обезьяну, которая в тебя ими кинула, я так думаю. Это только прокачивать скил тролля и поднимать его на новый уровень, выступать в качестве движущегося боксерского мешка.

Нет, но если хочется физкультурой позаниматься, то конечно.
Я предпочитаю самокат  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> не означает, что надо кидаться фекалиями обратно в обезьяну, которая в тебя ими кинула, я так думаю.


Обезьяну, кстати, это даже не удивит, мы с ними слишком похожи.

А вот собак искренне шокировало, когда Лоренц их кусал в ответ!
Прямо било наотмашь по их внутреннему миру такое неожиданное низкое поведение со стороны такого приличного человека.
Они даже кушать и гулять отказывались, но потом его все равно прощали  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (25.03.2016), Дубинин (25.03.2016), Фил (25.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Обезьяну, кстати, это даже не удивит, мы с ними слишком похожи.
> 
> А вот собак искренне шокировало, когда Лоренц их кусал в ответ!
> Прямо било наотмашь по их внутреннему миру такое неожиданное низкое поведение со стороны такого приличного человека.
> Они даже кушать и гулять отказывались, но потом его все равно прощали


Если я попробую укусить ротвейлера, он наверное подумает, что это какой-то массаж  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Если я попробую укусить ротвейлера, он наверное подумает, что это какой-то массаж


А вот и нет! Лоренц кусал вообще полу-волка!  :Smilie: 
Но собак знал Конрада добрым человеком и своим хозяином, такая подлая агрессия лишила его воли к жизни.
При других обстоятельствах он бы человека-обидчика съел, думаю, там проблемы были с поведением 
у таких зверей и их потомства  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (25.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А вот и нет! Лоренц кусал вообще полу-волка! 
> Но собак знал Конрада добрым человеком и своим хозяином, такая подлая агрессия лишила его воли к жизни.
> При других обстоятельствах он бы человека-обидчика съел, думаю, там проблемы были с поведением 
> у таких зверей и их потомства


Неподъёмная задача, перекусать всех собак в интернете и на улице.
Собаки обычно без кусания понимают, кто здесь Хозяин.

----------

Крымский (25.03.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

При чем здесь какашки? Если я негодую, то это мое негодование, а не какашки обезьяны. Я не особенно рад собственной нетерпимости, но маскировать ее под доброй личиной полагаю глупым занятием. Особенно если уже слишком хорошо этому научился.

----------

Монферран (25.03.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> При чем здесь какашки? Если я негодую, то это мое негодование, а не какашки обезьяны. Я не особенно рад собственной нетерпимости, но маскировать ее под доброй личиной полагаю глупым занятием. Особенно если уже слишком хорошо этому научился.


И тут -- показательный реальный "семантический разрыв" не по Хомскому или кому ещё...
Другим (от своего лица) периодически проповедуем, что нужно бы бесстрастно наблюдать приход и уход, возникновение и исчезновение...
А сами (лично-персонально) полагаем, что _собственную_ злобу, уязвлённость, обиду этц надобно, не сдерживая, сливать на и в...



> Считаю необходимым реагировать остро. Не сглаживать, не замалчивать, и не делать вид, что это допустимо.


Сглаживать и замалчивать, кстати, проповедуя наблюдение прихода и ухода..., никто и не предлагал, правда?
Благо, что в форуме/инете всегда есть реальная возможность сделать паузу и дать себе остыть.

----------


## Фил

> При чем здесь какашки? Если я негодую, то это мое негодование, а не какашки обезьяны. Я не особенно рад собственной нетерпимости, но маскировать ее под доброй личиной полагаю глупым занятием. Особенно если уже слишком хорошо этому научился.


Конечно маскировать не надо.
Надо преобразовывать.
Ненависть ненавистью не прекращается.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно маскировать не надо.
> Надо преобразовывать.
> Ненависть ненавистью не прекращается.


Все прекращается безмятежным вниманием. Когда это ясно нет никакой проблемы в ненависти. Была ненависть и нет ее. 

Преобразование это для тех, кто не умеет прекращать возвращением в безмятежность. Хороший метод, используйте, если помогает. Но о других тоже надо знать.

Есть метод отречения, есть метод преобразования, есть метод пробуждения. Используйте доступный.

----------

Монферран (25.03.2016), Фил (25.03.2016)

----------

